# Holden Pasture Deer Lease LIVE 2017-2018 Deer Season with "Double Down Deer Feed"



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease LIVE 2017-2018 Deer Season with "Double Down Deer Feed"*

Holden Pasture Deer Lease LIVE 2017- 2018 deer season with "Double Down Deer Feed"

It's that time again! This will be the 2017-2018 Holden Pasture Deer Lease/ Double Down Deer Feed LIVE Deer Season thread. 
We are super excited our bucks look better than ever this year.

We will be posting all kinds of photos throughout the season. Score the bucks, guess the ages. We will show Trophy and Managment hunts. We will have a couple of guest TV shows hunting with us this year. We will post Trophy Buck harvest ,Management deer hunts, hog hunts, javelina hunts, varmint hunts, hits and misses! 
Follow and see Wild Low Fence bucks that progressed from last year to this year feeding Double Down Deer Feed. We will be posting lots of deer photos young and old, from the blind, trail cameras and LDP.

Several of our lease members will be posting live from the stands on the Double Down Deer Feed Facebook Page.

We will have a few more US. Veterans hunting with us again this season.

We plan on sharing pictures of hundreds of low fence bucks scoring anywhere from 120s to over 200" B&C. Also see wild free-range deer estimated to be 10-15 years old! The ranch is covered in old fully matured bucks!

The Holden Pasture deer lease is a free range, low fence deer lease. We are not MLD, we have no DMP pens, no introduced genetics just a good old fashion wild-whitetail deer lease. We run very few trail cameras keeping the surprise in the hunts but we are running a few. We feed protein heavy Year Round and hunt very hard. A few Management hunts are sold each year to help with expenses but other than that its just friends and families having a good time. 
Subscribe to the thread and follow us on the hunts. Our lease members have become almost 100% bow hunters now but we will have several guest hunters shooting rifles. We are looking forward to lots of South Texas hunting action and excitement once again this season!

We are a small group of hunters that estimate we only see 50%-60% of our bucks yearly if that. There is no way we can cover all of this South Texas Brush Country that consist of around 14000 acres our selves. We will be inviting several guest and many from here on the forum to come video and photograph Bucks throughout the season.

Also, we plan on taking more management deer off the ranch this year than last year. We will have a few "fill in hunts" available for management hunters that can come on short notice between our already booked dates. Not being MLD, we have to use regular TPW whitetail deer tags to help in keeping our deer numbers in check.

We are excited to get deer season started!

SEE IT FIRST!
Follow us on our Double Down Deer Feed Facebook Page to see several hunters posting LIVE FROM THE STANDS!
We plan on having 4-5 hunters morning and evening posting photos and LIVE hunting pictures as they see the bucks come in daily! We are planning on trying live video threads on Facebook from the blinds as well.

http://m.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed

Also follow us on Instagram!
One of our guides will be posting on Double Down Deer Feed Instagram page as well daily!
http://www.instagram.com/doubledowndeerfeed/

Brett Holden
Double Down Deer Feed 
"It's What We Are Feeding Them"


----------



## broadonrod

This is one of the Bucks we plan on hunting this year. 
Anybody want to take a guess on the score. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

216


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bret

Huge. 211


----------



## rudytail10

Can't wait brother gonna be epic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redhunter84

Just a couple more weeks, cant wait!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Torqueman

Been waiting foe this thread to kick off!


----------



## Rafter3

Ready for an awesome season!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## finz

Been waiting for this, thanks for getting it going!!


----------



## jtburf

A few years ago there was a website that had live cameras of several different places in Tx where you could select the webcam and watch feeders.

Dang I cannot remember what is was. Put a live cam up Brett!!!

John


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Whitetail domains 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> A few years ago there was a website that had live cameras of several different places in Tx where you could select the webcam and watch feeders.
> 
> Dang I cannot remember what is was. Put a live cam up Brett!!!
> 
> John


We only have a few live feed cameras but they are set up for other reasons . I may set one of them up on a feeder once we get to ranch full time.
We have 10 cameras that send us pictures and videos through out the day and night. Videos like this one. Quality depends on the signal we are getting. 
I will post some "semi" live trail camera pictures as I get them. 
Here is one new clip of a really nice buck that did very well this season.


----------



## Brushpoppin

Muy chingon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

I'm in, look forward to it.


----------



## jtburf

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> Whitetail domains
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Bingo...

Thanks, JOhn


----------



## broadonrod

Here is one of Jimmie's young up and comers.

I have a few TC pictures coming in now of bucks at the feeders. I'll post some as soon as I get another dozen or so to go through. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset

Dam. I'm digging that low hook on his right main. Great lookin buck.


----------



## broadonrod

Look at this old sucker trying to rub off his velvet on the protein feeder.

Photo from a couple of minutes ago.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

One of my favorite TC pictures from a couple of days ago.
Four up and comers that almost seem like they posed for the picture.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

Oh my, good Lawd boys!! Thanks again for sharing!!


----------



## M Jones

broadonrod said:


> One of my favorite TC pictures from a couple of days ago.
> Four up and comers that almost seem like they posed for the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calfroper81

broadonrod said:


> Look at this old sucker trying to rub off his velvet on the protein feeder.
> 
> Photo from a couple of minutes ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure he's outside his ears. Hell his horns look like there stuck lol


----------



## broadonrod

Calfroper81 said:


> I'm not sure he's outside his ears. Hell his horns look like there stuck lol


 I don't know if he was actually scratching or shaking his head in the picture got distorted. Kind of weird looking but cool. Lol


----------



## broadonrod

A few TC photos from this evening. 
I'm ready to see some of these bucks on the hoof.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Overboard

205"


----------



## broadonrod

Here's a a few that walked in last night and this morning since I posted. Still have about 400 pictures to go through.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

It's obvious you have an amazing place. Great pictures of some fantastic bucks.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> It's obvious you have an amazing place. Great pictures of some fantastic bucks.


Thank you. We have had this lease for 15 years now. It has been a lot of hard work but even more fun watching it progress. 
We really enjoy sharing the season. I can't wait to get down there.

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## broadonrod

This old Bucks has some age on him.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Still going through pictures. Here is a nice buck that showed up this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gearman

Me and Tyler are looking forward to seeing the deer you post again this year!! I feel this is the year something big happens and we see a Low fence monster push the high end of 220's. locked and loaded!!


----------



## elkhunter49

Very nice Brett


----------



## bowmansdad

Brett, thanks for sharing this experience with us again this year! I can't wait to watch the season unfold! í ½í±í ½í±


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks fellas! 
Here is a good looking buck I can't wait to see from the stand. This is the only decent picture I have of him we only had this camera up for a night when we checked it. The other couple of side pictures I have show he has split brow tines and about a 7-8 inch extra tine just in front of his right G3.
He's got some great mass I think this one might grow in person.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> Very nice Brett


 Looking forward to getting you down there with that camera again!


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> Brett, thanks for sharing this experience with us again this year! I can't wait to watch the season unfold! ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½


Thanks good luck to you this season!


----------



## bowmansdad

broadonrod said:


> Thanks good luck to you this season!


I'll be hunting with y'all again this year on the best deer lease in the USA!ðŸ'ðŸ'


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> I'll be hunting with y'all again this year on the best deer lease in the USA!


Thanks! 
Here are a few that have showed up since it got dark. 
Going through pictures now from this evening.



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Time to eat. This buck did very well this year.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFLack

Man I'm pumped Brett!! Been waiting all summer for the thread to kick off!! Awesome bucks.. can't wait to see the first 200" DD Monster hit the ground!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tshort

It's been said a thousand times but thanks for another season live thread, Brett. You spend a lot of time putting this together and we appreciate it....and some of us even learn a little from it


----------



## awesum

Papa Holden, grandma and little "big" man ..... bring it on!


----------



## FREON

And maybe, just maybe, Monica gets a trophy this year


----------



## ROBOWADER

Sweet, best thread during hunting season!


----------



## timberhunter

Them ***** in the last pic just fat and lazy or they tied up in some duke traps? looking forward to seeing what hits the dirt and all the pics this year, good luck.


----------



## broadonrod

FFLack said:


> Man I'm pumped Brett!! Been waiting all summer for the thread to kick off!! Awesome bucks.. can't wait to see the first 200" DD Monster hit the ground!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! We have seen a couple bucks we are targeting this year with 65 feed stations still to look at. I'm ready to get season rolling.



tshort said:


> It's been said a thousand times but thanks for another season live thread, Brett. You spend a lot of time putting this together and we appreciate it....and some of us even learn a little from it


Thanks! We love doing this thread each year. Sharing the hunt is about as fun as the hunt it's self. We are super proud of the results this year. I can't wait to get down there full blast.



ROBOWADER said:


> Sweet, best thread during hunting season!


Thanks! You have a great season my brother! Find that young lady a big one.


----------



## broadonrod

awesum said:


> Papa Holden, grandma and little "big" man ..... bring it on!


Thanks!
Little man is fired up. Every picture I show him I have a big one he starts doing some weird deer dance LOL. Grandmas all fired up too! 
My dad just went in for his yearly maintenance and had a couple more stents put in yesterday. I'm guessing the old suckers got about 20 stents in him now. He just says it's like an oil change for deer season.


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> And maybe, just maybe, Monica gets a trophy this year


 She should get her a nice one this year she hasn't killed one in three seasons now. The buck she was hunting last year took a little fall this year. We are going to feed him and let him pop back. He lost his G-4s this year and became a giant eight point with forks. He is still a really big deer but not close to what he was last year it's to be expected in a few. We see a lot of deer take Falls for a year and then come back better than ever I think this deer will do the same. Probably took the fall due to a hard rut. 
We have cameras at Monica 2 stands and she has several monsters showing up. 
I feel pretty sure she has a big one coming this year. Out of the five biggest we have seen at her stands so far she seems to like the least scoring buck of the five but he is a very cool buck. She likes character a lot more than score. 
She definitely has a few Giants to choose from and we have only put cameras on three of her five feeders. 
I'm hoping we get her a Buck opening weekend this year she doesn't have as much time with Little Man in school now.

Thanks for all the kind words and replies everybody.


----------



## broadonrod

timberhunter said:


> Them ***** in the last pic just fat and lazy or they tied up in some duke traps? looking forward to seeing what hits the dirt and all the pics this year, good luck.


 They are just fat and lazy. We have a young man coming to the ranch to help us maintain those little suckers this year!


----------



## broadonrod

A few nice deer came in last night. A couple of the cameras are not working or at least they're not sending me pictures this morning. No extreme giants but a couple of new bucks showed up since midnight last night.



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pacontender

broadonrod said:


> They are just fat and lazy. We have a young man coming to the ranch to help us maintain those little suckers this year!


Kill them all!


----------



## broadonrod

pacontender said:


> Kill them all!


I knew that quote would get you to post lol!


----------



## rudytail10

Man I can't wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Man I can't wait.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking forward to having y'all down again as always! It's almost time and we have a lot of old bucks to hunt this year that did very well!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBOWADER

Thanks! You have a great season my brother! Find that young lady a big one.[/QUOTE]

Dude, things have changed. She has turned vegan on me and wants nothing to do with hunting anymore. I guess that kind of stuff happens when you got a 16yr old that knows everything..............:headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## broadonrod

ROBOWADER said:


> Thanks! You have a great season my brother! Find that young lady a big one.


Dude, things have changed. She has turned vegan on me and wants nothing to do with hunting anymore. I guess that kind of stuff happens when you got a 16yr old that knows everything..............:headknock:headknock:headknock[/QUOTE]

Lol my daughter did that. Now shes in her 20s and thinks she can just swing by the ranch and shoot a giant lol. Not happening I told her the last 3 year you have to find your own ha ha. All three years she went home empty-handed trying to find one in one weekend! Lol
She will come back around for ya.


----------



## broadonrod

Score? 
Anybody want to try and score this buck I just posted? 
"He does have about a 4 inch drop tine on the left" that you can't see in this picture. 
This is the only resent picture we have of him though.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Score?
> Anybody want to try and score this buck I just posted?
> "He does have about a 4 inch drop tine on the left" that you can't see in this picture.
> This is the only resent picture we have of him though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love these old warriors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pelochas

awesome. looking forward on this. facebook live notifications set


----------



## tpool

Awesome thread again! All caught up to page 6! LOL. I say 199"

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Looking forward to having y'all down again as always! It's almost time and we have a lot of old bucks to hunt this year that did very well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW! What a gnarly buck.


----------



## bowmansdad

broadonrod said:


> Score?
> Anybody want to try and score this buck I just posted?
> "He does have about a 4 inch drop tine on the left" that you can't see in this picture.
> This is the only resent picture we have of him though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A wild guess-185", hard to judge from that angle. Great buck irregardless!ðŸ'ðŸ'


----------



## fishinguy

Can't believe it is already getting to be that time again. This was a great thread last year and looking forward to this year. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## broadonrod

Been super busy just catching up. 
First picture of the evening just sent to me.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benman80

220


----------



## finz

Wow again! ThanknyoubSir for sharing!!


----------



## Rafter3

199, an awesome deer. Beyond what hunters dream about!!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everybody so much for all the replies. 

I'm going to wing a guess myself on this Buck. I think this Buck may get taken this year. The buck I posted earlier is another Buck from my wife stand. Not sure yet if she is going to shoot him or not. She has some incredible bucks this year better than ever. This buck was about 165 last year and he realy exploded. 
I do have a couple of other kind of crummy pictures but that show different angles and I think this buck will make right at 190. If anything around the bases will score I think he might stretch 90 out a little bit. 
We have watch this buck for several years. He definitely did very well this year. 
Monica likes character more than score so this could be a target deer. She has 4 that will outscore this one a lot at her 2 stands. One of them is a three-year-old and the other is a five-year-old. The other two are mature and I think will hit 200+inches but I'm not sure that she won't hunt this one due to the fact she has watched him for so many years and he has some really cool stuff going on. 

I'm going through a few trail camera pictures from this evening. If I have any worth posting I will put a few up in a few minutes.

Thank you all again for all the guesses on the score and replies. 
I'll get some more pictures up in a minute I sure can't wait to get down there!


----------



## broadonrod

Monster before dark! Of course it's Monica stand LOL! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Monica's other stand. They are pounding the feed!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Hey buck at my stand.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

I have about 10 pictures of this buck and every one of them are in the same spot without one clear picture of him looking at me. Every picture almost looks identical to this one I can't wait to see him in person. 
This is my other feeder at the same stand.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

A nice buck very, very old. Not very wide but he has some good stuff going on. I'm screenshoting off my iPad as I'm posting sorry for the quality of some of the pictures.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Everybody please understand all of our deer are not big. This is a typical picture that I have to go through 20 or 30 to find a nice one sometimes 50. All of our deer are not as big as the ones I post. Sometimes I go through 20 or 30 or so pictures just to find a buck. This is a picture I just received and it's an average picture of what I get every few minutes. Every deer that walks up to our feeder does not look like what I post.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

A nice buck walked in for a bite that I posted last night but from the side he's got some cool stuff going on this bucket in being a monster. He's at one of my Stanz but he actually lives in our camp. 
He has a couple years away from even being looked at hard. 
I love seeing younger bucks like this for sure!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

It's like they know the camera is on the other side of the feeder 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

very cool thread, i look forward to this every year. this year is going to be crazy, and unbelievable.


----------



## broadonrod

Going through a few pictures from one feeder this morning. I'll post some more when I get a chance to look at the next camera.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thus buck showed up last night. Monica's stand again. It looks like he has some crazy stuff going on.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Couple more from that feeder last night looks like the date is wrong on this camera but these are from last night and this morning























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STXbowhunt

Following!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFLack

Looking good!! Love those tall tines!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

STXbowhunt said:


> Following!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

FFLack said:


> Looking good!! Love those tall tines!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! 
Here is one of the oldest bucks on the ranch I believe. Years and years of history on this old buck. 
Last year he was caught by coyotes or a mountain lion and was in very bad shape I did not expect him to live it was a surprise seeing this photo.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

broadonrod said:


> Thanks!
> Here is one of the oldest bucks on the ranch I believe. Years and years of history on this old buck.
> Last year he was caught by coyotes or a mountain lion and was in very bad shape I did not expect him to live it was a surprise seeing this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 that is one extremely cool buck.


----------



## broadonrod

Mid day roamer. 
Nice up and comer. This buck has been the first buck in every day. 
I think he's scared of the dark 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Time to eat.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I hope elkhunter49 goes down to the Holden pasture again this year, he is great with a camera.


----------



## bowmansdad

That old dude is way cool!ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> I hope elkhunter49 goes down to the Holden pasture again this year, he is great with a camera.


Baker takes some great pics! We plan on having him back. 
Him and his wife came and saw us Costa Rica this year and he took some beautiful pictures there as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> That old dude is way cool!


I'm waiting on my next batch of pictures to come in now I have about 30 more to go through but here's a couple from just before dark.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Keep them coming. Love the old monsters 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

Good god, these pictures from this year are so much more impressive than last year to me. You have so many big and mature deer too. Double Down has raised the bar in my opinion!!! You guys are doing something special for sure and are showing the world that you don't have to have deer in a fence to grow giants. Keep the pics coming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## broadonrod

Rafter3 said:


> Good god, these pictures from this year are so much more impressive than last year to me. You have so many big and mature deer too. Double Down has raised the bar in my opinion!!! You guys are doing something special for sure and are showing the world that you don't have to have deer in a fence to grow giants. Keep the pics coming
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks for the plug!

Here is a nice one headed in for a bite. 
Lots of points this year. I can't wait to see some of these deer on the hoof.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Keep them coming. Love the old monsters
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! 
This young buck walked in 5 minutes ago. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

No giants but a few bucks are showing up at this feeder. Looks like maybe a wide 8 I haven't seen here yet this year.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

A couple from last night. Still have 100 pics to go through.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tshort

broadonrod said:


> Thanks!
> Here is one of the oldest bucks on the ranch I believe. Years and years of history on this old buck.
> Last year he was caught by coyotes or a mountain lion and was in very bad shape I did not expect him to live it was a surprise seeing this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's amazing how you can see very similar genetics on neighboring ranches! I shot this deer 2 years ago on a ranch which I believe is right next door to yours (Chittum). He was a very old deer, guestimated around 10-1/2, and has the same wide, low, and g2's angled back.


----------



## broadonrod

tshort said:


> It's amazing how you can see very similar genetics on neighboring ranches! I shot this deer 2 years ago on a ranch which I believe is right next door to yours (Chittum). He was a very old deer, guestimated around 10-1/2, and has the same wide, low, and g2's angled back.


The buck above is about 14 years old. I think he is 17 points this year. His tines are shorter this year and he is starting to slide down hill. He has never had long tines but these are his shortest ever this season. His beams look longer he has more points and his mass is better than ever this year but tines fell a couple of inches for sure.


----------



## tshort

17? Wow. There must be a lot more that we can't see in that picture. Any reason he was never hunted?


----------



## SafetyMan

Great pictures that show a true testament to DD and your management practices!


----------



## broadonrod

tshort said:


> 17? Wow. There must be a lot more that we can't see in that picture. Any reason he was never hunted?


He has just never made the cut. He has made the 180-185 range the last 2 years and been in th 150-160 range the years before that. We hunted him as a high end Managment buck last year but he became very hard to hunt later in the season then broke a tine so we let him ride. We may take him this year or we may let him live one more year I have seen some crazy stuff happened in the last few years. Once bucks like this lose their teeth and stick their head straight in the spouts they can do some amazing stuff. It's a hard call as healthy as he is to take him now or watch him and see if he turned into a monster. Experimenting with old bucks like this and Year around feeding has led to a few really good trophy deer. He does have a couple of points you can't see in this picture but I think you can see 15 or 16 if you look hard. 
I should have some better pictures of him very soon that particular camera we only had up for a couple of days and it's not sending me any Live Photos now.


----------



## broadonrod

SafetyMan said:


> Great pictures that show a true testament to DD and your management practices!


Thanks! Good to see you here again this season! 
I'm getting pretty excited to get down there full-time.


----------



## broadonrod

Here's another one that I only have a couple of pictures of and he is way at the back of the feed station. We only had this camera up for a night.
This Buck did very well this year. I think his main beams are going to push 29 inches. His sheds from last year shows 27 and 28 inches and they look much better this year and more mass. 
He should easily have 38" of mass this year I think. I can't wait to see this one and get some pictures from the stand. He is one I expect to become a great buck in the next year or two. He is a typical 12 the other G2 lays back behind and is hidden.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

Looking great!! Cant to see some pics from the blind.


----------



## broadonrod

Midlandtxhunter said:


> Looking great!! Cant to see some pics from the blind.


Looking forward to seeing you again this season! Here is another buck that's looking pretty good. I expected him to fall this year do to the hard rut last year but he added mass and tine length, got better all the way around really. It's going to be a fun season. 
Fixing to look through this evenings TC pictures. 
Hope to see something new. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Well for some reason my cameras have not sent any pics since mid day. 
I just called two of the other lease members to see if they have any live pictures coming in that I can share until my cameras start sending again.
I hope to have a few pictures here in a minute.


----------



## broadonrod

Well I ask for it. This is what I got. 
Maybe they will send me a couple nice ones LOL!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Got a couple from Bob.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill

SO......MANY......HORNS.....


----------



## tshort

broadonrod said:


> Looking forward to seeing you again this season! Here is another buck that's looking pretty good. I expected him to fall this year do to the hard rut last year but he added mass and tine length, got better all the way around really. It's going to be a fun season.
> Fixing to look through this evenings TC pictures.
> Hope to see something new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I remember that deer. This is him, right? Probably my favorite buck from last season.


----------



## broadonrod

tshort said:


> I remember that deer. This is him, right? Probably my favorite buck from last season.


Yep that's him. 
I really didn't expect him to do that well this year. By the end of last season he was so rutted out I was worried about him even living. He is a nice dear I just wish he had a little longer beams. Like I said I was sure glad to see him he was in rough shape by the end of the breeding battle last year.


----------



## broadonrod

Bobby Hill said:


> SO......MANY......HORNS.....


Thanks for the reply.
Here a couple from this morning. 
Cameras are sending very few pictures for some reason. Could be signal or maybe the cameras are getting too hot not sure.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

I only got 5 pictures from this camera last night. It's been sending me about 100 a night . 
This is a new one that showed up early this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Yep that's him.
> I really didn't expect him to do that well this year. By the end of last season he was so rutted out I was worried about him even living. He is a nice dear I just wish he had a little longer beams. Like I said I was sure glad to see him he was in rough shape by the end of the breeding battle last year.


Glad this one made it thru the winter. Have you seen his little brother yet?


----------



## fishinguy

broadonrod said:


> I only got 5 pictures from this camera last night. It's been sending me about 100 a night .
> This is a new one that showed up early this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a very nice 1 to get.


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Glad this one made it thru the winter. Have you seen his little brother yet?


All of these bucks are at that same stand but only go to the other feeder. I think in the mix all of these Bucks are related to the one you're talking about. The specific one you were talking about I think is this young one throwing his head up.
I didn't keep these pictures to post online so sorry for the quality. They are just a few that got sent to me while running the cards a few weeks ago. I'm looking forward to getting down there with my good camera and taking pictures. Pretty sure all of these bucks are related in someway.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

The old man made it again this year!

It looks like the old buck in camp made it another year. 
It is amazing what we have learned on this ranch about age. 
This old buck has seen a lot in his lifetime. 
We are pretty sure he is 16 years old. 
His body structure is falling his antlers have melted but his overall health and body weight is still amazing. 
At one time this was a very nice buck. 
I see he still has an attitude as well 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> The old man made it again this year!
> 
> It looks like the old buck in camp made it another year.
> It is amazing what we have learned on this ranch about age.
> This old buck has seen a lot in his lifetime.
> We are pretty sure he is 16 years old.
> His body structure is falling his antlers have melted but his overall health and body weight is still amazing.
> At one time this was a very nice buck.
> I see he still has an attitude as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol that deer came off of the ark!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## taylork555

Wow that is quite the old-timer... 

Seeing as that's the low, what do you think the high could be? 220+?

Thanks again for all of the great threads!


----------



## broadonrod

taylork555 said:


> Wow that is quite the old-timer...
> 
> Seeing as that's the low, what do you think the high could be? 220+?
> 
> Thanks again for all of the great threads!


Not sure yet. We still have 60 protein stations we have not looked at yet. That would be a nice number to shoot for. ðŸ˜¬. We have a couple of bucks I can't wait to see this year. I know we have a lot of great young Bucks that we will be passing this season. This year I feel pretty sure a few of our biggest bucks will get passed do to age. Some of our 3-5 year olds are really showing off this year.
7-8 year olds look kinda average as expected they seem to be effected by the previous years rut the most. The 9year olds and up over all looking great. Some melted some exploded. I have only seen a couple of failures most bucks look better than ever by far.


----------



## rudytail10

You need to get down there and get some live pics. I have a feeling there are gonna be some huge surprises this year. These old timers are gonna amaze lots of people. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Woooooow!!!!
I just caught up 12 pages of this thread!!! 
Gonna be an EPIC year!
Good work and good luck to all lease members and guests.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> The old man made it again this year!
> 
> It looks like the old buck in camp made it another year.
> It is amazing what we have learned on this ranch about age.
> This old buck has seen a lot in his lifetime.
> *We are pretty sure he is 16 years old. *.........


How long have you been involved with this pasture?


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> How long have you been involved with this pasture?


15 years and this buck has been in the camp area for 12 of those years. We have about 7-8 years of his sheds. At least one side.


----------



## rudytail10

Really looking forward to seeing how this fella looks this year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Really looking forward to seeing how this fella looks this year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven't seen him yet. 
He is another that rutted very hard he will be a flip of the coin IMO.
I know you like that deer ðŸ˜Š. 
I guess our batteries are low. I haven't received and pictures this evening from all 3 cameras. 
I know one of them never sends any pictures until after midnight. 
I think we have the setting messed up on it.


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Woooooow!!!!
> I just caught up 12 pages of this thread!!!
> Gonna be an EPIC year!
> Good work and good luck to all lease members and guests.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Mikey!

I'm looking forward to seeing this buck. He's just cool looking. We almost culled him. Glad we didn't he







added a lot this year. We are going to move the 3 cameras we have up Sunday. Maybe add 2 more. 
Thanks again for the replies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Here's a few. I'm not getting but a few pictures.






























One of a wide buck I already posted he is there all the time and a couple of nice new ones. 
Looks like they are ready to rub out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

The blood is boiling!!! 2 wks to go!!!


----------



## FFLack

I really like that deer above. Just wish he had about 3-5" more on his G-2's, then he really would be sexy!!! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> The blood is boiling!!! 2 wks to go!!!


I'm ready! 


FFLack said:


> I really like that deer above. Just wish he had about 3-5" more on his G-2's, then he really would be sexy!!! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. He's got a lot of points but his 2s are short. That buck could end up being a monster in a couple of years.


----------



## broadonrod

Here's a nice 8 point and a couple of other bucks I'm looking forward to seeing from the stand.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFLack

I love a monster 8!!! 165 plus 8 is on my bucket list.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pacontender

I have a feeling some giants are going to hit the ground in a couple weeks.


----------



## Folsetth

FFLack said:


> I love a monster 8!!! 165 plus 8 is on my bucket list.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me and you both

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

pacontender said:


> I have a feeling some giants are going to hit the ground in a couple weeks.


I think you are right sir!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

FFLack said:


> I love a monster 8!!! 165 plus 8 is on my bucket list.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





pacontender said:


> I have a feeling some giants are going to hit the ground in a couple weeks.





Mikeyhunts said:


> I think you are right sir!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the post fellas.

We have several old bucks in mind for the season but still 95% of the ranch we haven't looked at yet. It is a lot of fun looking at the TC pictures but I still refuse to cover all the ranch taking out the surprise of the hunts. Nothing like seeing a big "new" buck show up out of nowhere. I told the fellas from Trained Assasins TV show they get to hunt their bucks. This year we are giving them their own scouting opportunity. They are coming in 4-5 days early filming and scouting for their own bucks pre season. Nothing like the suprise. Out of 76 feed stations we are planning on only putting cameras on 17 total locations. I'm super excited to get in the stands. 
I don't have any photos from this evening I got a few today but they were mostly birds. I don't know if our batteries are going low or it's just signal. 
I'm going to post a few pictures of some young up-and-coming bucks we have seen in the past month or so. All of these books are on the pass list and centered in the ranch... I sure hope they stay close to home but 99% of what we post we don't figure will ever see our Fenceline. That's the benefit of feeding a lot and having a large property to manage. 
Some of our young bucks have really exploded. Many of the old ones also but the young ones are more impressive this year than ever IMO.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Here's a nice 8 point and a couple of other bucks I'm looking forward to seeing from the stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man I really like this big Ole 8...

John


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a few we look forward to watching grow over the next few years. What we are seeing in our young Bucks being raised on our feed is really kinda blowing my mind. I feel like our 2-4 year olds are the best they have ever been and progressing more every year. This year we have experienced an extreme drought. 
Ponds are drying and the brush has been in very rough shape. Worse than I can remember yet our bucks without the rain I feel have reached a new level for wild free range deer. 
We have been filling water stations at feed locations about every two weeks and stead of every two months. 
I feel this has really helped the ranch a lot especially in these extreme conditions.
Here are a few we hope to grow for a few more years I will post several more later.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset

What do you have that stud 8 aged at? I can't even start to guess on your deer.


----------



## broadonrod

sotexhookset said:


> What do you have that stud 8 aged at? I can't even start to guess on your deer.


I guess he's around 160. Maybe a hair more.


----------



## sotexhookset

No I get that but how old?


----------



## broadonrod

sotexhookset said:


> No I get that but how old?


I know that I have watched him for three seasons. He's at my stand. If I had to guess I would say he is eight years old


----------



## WillieT

The more I look, the more amazed I am at your deer. A testament of what good management and a great feeding program can do. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> The more I look, the more amazed I am at your deer. A testament of what good management and a great feeding program can do. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you! We have worked very hard getting to this point. Lots of time and effort put in by my hunting friends and family on the lease. 
Our group of hunters and hands on the lease are incredible and it's definitely a team effort.

This old buck is at one of my stands. 
I have watched and fed this buck for several years. He actually took a fall last year and popped back this year into his best set of antlers ever. 
He's definitely not one of our highest scoring bucks this season but he is one of my favorites for sure. I think its more the history than anything. 
I'm looking forward to seeing him in from the stand.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Man he gained a lot of mass. Heck everything lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Man he gained a lot of mass. Heck everything lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good morning sir! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Man he gained a lot of mass. Heck everything lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's got a lot of points you can't see in the other picture I posted. This is him several weeks ago he's really cool.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampus

I quit!
Just cain't watch no-mo.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

God I love the wide ones! I know u do too Brett!!!! Wowser!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Swampus said:


> I quit!
> Just cain't watch no-mo.


Thanks for the reply. 
I can't wait to get down there.


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> God I love the wide ones! I know u do too Brett!!!! Wowser!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is cool Mikey. This is a buck Jimmie is watching grow. 
He was an 8 point the last 2 years. I just want a picture of him once he rubs out.
We have several nice wide bucks this year but I love the way this young buck lays off his head. He just looks South Texas.


----------



## broadonrod

Age please? Lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

You think he a relative of Jimmy's deer from last year? Sure seems like it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> You think he a relative of Jimmy's deer from last year? Sure seems like it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am pretty sure that he is the offspring to this buck I took 4 seasons ago. They both live in the same area and the buck that I took in this picture was seen rutting for years where this deer lives. They have the same frame but I think the Buck at Jimmie stand will be a much better deer than the one I took. At least he has a better deer already at his age.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

You think he a relative of Jimmy's deer from last year? Sure seems like it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Age please? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Old enough for one of my arrows 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Mikeyhunts said:


> God I love the wide ones!


Me too! Especially the wide ones that are massive and have lone tines! LOL


----------



## broadonrod

Another young buck we are excited to watch grow.
Sorry for the crummy pictures I'll have clean ones starting tomorrow.
These are mostly pictures of pictures that were sent to me when the guys went down to feed.
This young fella could end up being something special with time.
The mass on most of these young bucks has done really well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

How many trophies are picked out or do y'all have several from last season that you are waiting to see in person first? I imagine any deer can go from one list to another when seen on the hoof, but any GOOD GENERAL IDEAS!? Dads deer picked?


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> How many trophies are picked out or do y'all have several from last season that you are waiting to see in person first? I imagine any deer can go from one list to another when seen on the hoof, but any GOOD GENERAL IDEAS!? Dads deer picked?


I have 4 in mind that may fit what my dad is looking for at 3 of my feed stations.
Monica has 4 monsters at 2 of her feed stations we still have 3 of her feed stations with no cameras. She is really interested in one old buck that doesn't score as high as the others I mentioned but she has watched this buck for 6-7 years and I think I saw it in her eyes lol. She's all about character. It's really hard to say there is no telling what's going to pop up in the next few weeks. I don't have anything locked solid for my self. The other lease members are kind of the same so far. We are seeing some incredible mature bucks and that's without looking at the other 60+ Protein feeders yet. Honestly nobody has really picked anything for sure. 
We are moving a few of the cameras tomorrow. I'm getting about 1 picture per 500 hundred sent to me I'm guessing. I think the batteries are about dead. 
I feel safe to say with the few stations we have looked at this is our best year ever by far. I'm ready to get in the stands!


----------



## broadonrod

I should have a lot of pictures to post starting tomorrow evening. Not getting hardly any 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> I should have a lot of pictures to post starting tomorrow evening. Not getting hardly any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

You have too many great choices, sometimes makes it harder to decide.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> .....
> I feel safe to say with the few stations we have looked at this is our best year ever by far. I'm ready to get in the stands!


With that said, I can't wait for some sharp clear photos in color. :cheers:


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks again for the replies. 
I'm excited to see some of the pictures this evening once the guys pull a few cards. I only got 30 pictures last night when I should've had probably 5 or 600. Here's a couple that showed up last night.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

This young buck is really looking good this season. 
He lives at or camp Feeder he was a slick 12 point or at least trying to be a 12 last year. He has added all kinds of stuff.


----------



## broadonrod

Nice typical. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gbollom

Brett, what's the quality of the meat for those 10+ year old bucks? Does the Double Down Protein keep giving them all the healthy nutrients so they taste as good as young ins? Where we hunt we just don't get to see that old of bucks so we have 5-7 years as mature and shooters so I was intrigued by that. 

I'm just thinking about old, big nasty hogs and how they get to smell bad and don't compare in taste to younger ones.


----------



## broadonrod

gbollom said:


> Brett, what's the quality of the meat for those 10+ year old bucks? Does the Double Down Protein keep giving them all the healthy nutrients so they taste as good as young ins? Where we hunt we just don't get to see that old of bucks so we have 5-7 years as mature and shooters so I was intrigued by that.
> 
> I'm just thinking about old, big nasty hogs and how they get to smell bad and don't compare in taste to younger ones.


 I have noticed no difference in the meat or the taste and we eat a lot of deer meat. Some of the 10-12 year-old bucks do not carry the fat the younger bucks have but I have noticed no difference in the meat quality.


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a picture Bob sent me from one of his feed stations.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

This is a buck we are pretty sure is 5 years old. He did very well this season.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a few pictures from last month -last week. I'm deleting photos off my phone to make room for more updated pictures of these Bucks. I should have more this evening. These bucks should be much further along by now and maybe even going hard-horned this week. None of these are on the hit list. Several we are excited to see grow over the next few years.



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a few more before I delete them.

































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFLack

There's my tall split G-2's!! I like that one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

FFLack said:


> There's my tall split G-2's!! I like that one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Old crab claw needs to be culled lol jK. 
That Buck added a lot of inches this year he is a five-year-old. 
He's three or four years away from maxing out I think. 
He lives at our camp Feeder as well. I think he could be something special if he lives long enough. Just need to keep him fed and try to keep him in. 
There's another tall one very similar to him that lives there as well the only pictures I have of him or behind the feeder but it looks like they are brothers. 
Hopefully I have some pictures of him coming in this evening you guys are pulling the camera cards as I'm typing.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

REALLY Nice! That one has MAJOR mass! Wow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter49

Whitebassfisher said:


> I hope elkhunter49 goes down to the Holden pasture again this year, he is great with a camera.


Just catching up with this thread...... Thank you sir for the very kind words!!


----------



## broadonrod

Few pictures coming in from the guys at the ranch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Another... they are sending them pretty fast now. Same blinds I've been posting but updated pictures. We are going to move a couple cameras or they have moved a couple tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Sure wish I was down there 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

This buck didn't do much this year. Kinda the same. It's to be expected some of them rutted very hard last year. I was hoping he was better. He's another camp Buck. .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

I like this frame.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

This camera has 4200 pictures on it and that is the best of the first 390. 
Matt says we are moving stands now and look at the rest of those later.


----------



## Redhunter84

Some awesome bucks! Definitely a few i wouldn't have to think twice about! Keep em coming, its getting exciting, seasons almost here!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Redhunter84 said:


> Some awesome bucks! Definitely a few i wouldn't have to think twice about! Keep em coming, its getting exciting, seasons almost here!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks. 
The guys are still sending me pictures. For feeders and almost 25,000 pictures 
Lots of nice deer the best we've ever seen for sure. The young bucks are looking beyond my expectations. #doubledowndeerfeed â˜ï¸
I'll post some more tomorrow.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a progression photo of the deer I posted a couple days ago. It shows him last year and this year. 
Not too bad for no rain in the last four months during the growing stages.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FREON

Are you sure that is the same deer? Right G1 and Left G2 look totally different to me


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> Are you sure that is the same deer? Right G1 and Left G2 look totally different to me


 100% positive. We have watch this deer at this stand for six seasons. If you look close his G2's do match but he grew an extra 13 inch tine inside the beam.

He also has a very unique face. Several different things to follow him by.


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Here is a progression photo of the deer I posted a couple days ago. It shows him last year and this year.
> Not too bad for no rain in the last four months during the growing stages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a freaking giant!!!! How old are you thinking he is?


----------



## broadonrod

Midlandtxhunter said:


> What a freaking giant!!!! How old are you thinking he is?


I am pretty sure he is 9 years old this year. We have watched him since he was 3-4 years old. I stated we had watched him 6 years Monica says she has watched him for seven seasons n a row now. 
Monica should have pictures of him for 6-7 seasons counting this year.
I may try to find those and put them together. 
You guys are sending me more pictures now and we are seeing some really nice up-and-coming bucks. 
I will get a few up as I get time. I have never been more excited about a deer season then this one. I look forward to getting in the stands with my camera!


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> I am pretty sure he is 9 years old this year. We have watched him since he was 3-4 years old. I stated we had watched him 6 years Monica says she has watched him for seven seasons n a row now.
> 
> Monica should have pictures of him for 6-7 seasons counting this year.
> 
> I may try to find those and put them together.
> 
> You guys are sending me more pictures now and we are seeing some really nice up-and-coming bucks.
> 
> I will get a few up as I get time. I have never been more excited about a deer season then this one. I look forward to getting in the stands with my camera!


I'm excited to see more!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## broadonrod

Here's a start I have a lot of pictures.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Here's a few more from this stand.
I'll post up a few more in a bit.












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

A few more from this stand.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFLack

Now that's a good group of pics!!! Man they are in good shape!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

Put the pics on a wall, close your eyes, throw a dart or pin the crosshairs on a buck and that is the one you shoot!! Great options!!

What camera are you running, or more importantly what lens? Standard DSL or do you have a higher end professional model? 

I have a standard cannon DSL but just regular lens and wondering what I could get for better pics...


----------



## bowmansdad

Wow, What a great group of bucks so far and it's only going to get better!
Thanks again, Brett, for sharing with us!ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## broadonrod

FFLack said:


> Now that's a good group of pics!!! Man they are in good shape!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'll get a few more up shortly. 
I still have a few from this stand and 2 more stands to go through.


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> Put the pics on a wall, close your eyes, throw a dart or pin the crosshairs on a buck and that is the one you shoot!! Great options!!
> 
> What camera are you running, or more importantly what lens? Standard DSL or do you have a higher end professional model?
> 
> I have a standard cannon DSL but just regular lens and wondering what I could get for better pics...


The camera I use in the stand is a D750 with a 70-200 and 150-600 lens.


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> Wow, What a great group of bucks so far and it's only going to get better!
> Thanks again, Brett, for sharing with us!ðŸ'ðŸ'


Thanks for the kind words. I'm looking forward to this season for sure.


----------



## broadonrod

Here's a couple of more.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Wow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Here's a nice one that piled on some inches. I think he has 17 points.

#doubledowndeerfeed









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C-KRIGAR

How much protein do you estimate you feed monthly? And how do you go about choosing your target bucks each year?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Here's a nice one that piled on some inches. I think he has 17 points.
> 
> #doubledowndeerfeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that deer, what a giant!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FFLack

Echo that!!! My favorite so far!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

C-KRIGAR said:


> How much protein do you estimate you feed monthly? And how do you go about choosing your target bucks each year?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It fluctuates monthly, with the extreme drought we have had this year we averaged about 35 tons a month I guess on just under 14000 acres plus 3-4 tons of cotton seed per month. It slows down to around 20 tons or so during season when we shut off the satellite feeders between stands. We shut those off so we see our bucks at our blinds. 
As far as picking trophy deer we are still building the ranch. We only target the oldest bucks. No matter the score of the Bucks we target the older ones. We target a minimum age of 7 years old to take a trophy but most of the deer we take average 8-10 years old. This year we have only looked at about 10% of our feed stations so far with Trail Cameras so we don't know what we have yet. Our younger bucks 3-5 years old are very strong this season stronger than I have ever seen . It's not uncommon for us to hunt an old buck that scored less than a younger buck at the same location just because he is the oldest. 
This is why we believe our genetics stay so strong on the ranch. We give our bucks a couple of extra years to breed. We feed very hard in the middle of the ranch and leave very high doe numbers. We do what we can to try and keep the deer in our boundaries. 
We have 10 large tanks on the ranch and have added around 20 water stations such as small 50X50 ponds and plastic holding tanks with water troughs. 
There is a lot of work, time and money put into it by our lease members but we all love it. You definitely have to have the passion to keep up with this program LOL. 
A good example about the Bucks that we target is my wife Monica's stand right now in the back Pasture. We have seen two bucks at her stand we think will exceed 200 inches another one that is very close and might hit that mark as well. I believe the buck that she is going to target will score in the high one 80s to low 90s. 
He has never been over 165" and this year he did very well and she has watched him for a long time. She would much rather take this old buck due to his age and character than one of the more typical younger bucks that score much more. This is going to allow those other three bucks to breed and her to hunt the deer she has watched for several years.

I may be doing the exact same thing. I have 2 bucks at one of my stands that have jumped tremendously this year but they are both 5-6 year-olds I believe so they will be passed. There is another Buck at the same stand that I have watched for 7 seasons now and he can be very elusive. I may target that deer due to his age and how much he jumped this year.

We have one Buck that we thought was going to fail this year due to his age when actually he made one of the most incredible jumps we have ever seen. 
He was a beautiful Ten point several years ago. He fell to a nine point for a couple of years then he came back as a beautiful 14 point. 
The next two years he fell to a nine point again. This year was one of our biggest surprises ever. The buck exploded in antler growth and that may be the buck my dad decides to hunt. This Buck lives at one of my stands as well and has a younger buck living there the same caliber that will be passed this year do to age.

Feeding year around and not compromising our age structure no matter the score of a buck is what I think has built this lease into what it is. 
It takes a special group of hunters that really enjoy building quality deer as much as shooting them and don't mind putting in the effort time and money to do it. 
I have those hunters for sure.


----------



## broadonrod

FFLack said:


> Echo that!!! My favorite so far!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Here is a buck that is very very old and exploded this year. He added a Tweaner tine, split Brow and has become a 7x7 with a drop tine. 
This buck has always been a slick 10 as long as I can remember. He has never score probably over 150. and yes it's another one from my wife Monica m's stand LOL. She's got a pile of nice deer this year.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FREON

Looks like Monica might have too many great bucks to choose from.....Sometimes decisions can be tough....LOL


----------



## FFLack

Good looking deer!! Wide and heavy. Monica has some tough decisions to make. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter49

Looking good Brett, I can't wait to get down there!!


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> Looks like Monica might have too many great bucks to choose from.....Sometimes decisions can be tough....LOL


She has been the most "picky" hunter in the ranch. Lol
She won't pull the trigger on deer unless so old his knees have almost wishbones.
She hasn't taken a buck for a couple of years so I hoped she ends up with a good one. She most definitely has some choices to hunt and we still have a couple of her feeders we haven't looked at with cameras. 
Thanks for the replies!
I'm ready to get down there.


----------



## broadonrod

FFLack said:


> Good looking deer!! Wide and heavy. Monica has some tough decisions to make.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes Sr. I'm hoping she gets one this year.



elkhunter49 said:


> Looking good Brett, I can't wait to get down there!!


 Looking forward to seeing you down there for our yearly photo shoot! 

Always look forward to your pictures!


----------



## broadonrod

Here is another progression photo from last year to this year. 
This buck stacked on some inches and I believe he is 20 points this year. 
#doubledowndeerfeed









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

Do y'all have any thatvare already hard horn or when do they stop growing down there? I'm from Victoria county and our deer are already full hard horn, but then again our rut kicks off late oct vs December for y'all...


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> Do y'all have any thatvare already hard horn or when do they stop growing down there? I'm from Victoria county and our deer are already full hard horn, but then again our rut kicks off late oct vs December for y'all...


Most of our deer are still in velvet at least a couple of days ago. I don't believe they have any more growing to do and they will all start rubbing out this week I'm pretty sure. We have a couple every year that push into October with velvet but most of them should start rubbing out now.
Here's one old buck that rubbed out this week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFLack

Old guy looks like he's guilty!! Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willydavenport

rudytail10 said:


> Wow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You had a really old 8 (I think) last year that was a regular at one of your stands that was built really similar to this deer and had a turned up main beam. He was one of favorites from last year. Any sightings of him yet this year?


----------



## pacontender

willydavenport said:


> You had a really old 8 (I think) last year that was a regular at one of your stands that was built really similar to this deer and had a turned up main beam. He was one of favorites from last year. Any sightings of him yet this year?


That was one of my favorites too.


----------



## broadonrod

willydavenport said:


> You had a really old 8 (I think) last year that was a regular at one of your stands that was built really similar to this deer and had a turned up main beam. He was one of favorites from last year. Any sightings of him yet this year?


 Yes he is at Bob stand super old deer. He travels from Bob's to Monica's stand. 
I think it's the deer you're talking about . 
Last picture I have of him if it is him you're speaking of is about a month ago I will dig it up Bob may have a new picture of him I will text him and ask.


----------



## broadonrod

willydavenport said:


> You had a really old 8 (I think) last year that was a regular at one of your stands that was built really similar to this deer and had a turned up main beam. He was one of favorites from last year. Any sightings of him yet this year?


Is this the one you're talking about? 
This picture is from last month.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Is this the one you're talking about?
> This picture is from last month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everyone loves that guy. Can't wait to see how he finished out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Everyone loves that guy. Can't wait to see how he finished out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here he was last year. This buck is ancient.
 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Couple more of this old timer from last year.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Look at his ears all pinched off from all the fights. He has split his ears going antler to antler for many years.


----------



## rudytail10

He is a beautiful animal that's for sure. Love those old warriors they could tell some stories I bet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a young buck we are very excited about. This young fella is showing some of the best potential ever. Our young deer this year are blowing our minds. I never imagined or dreamed of having wild free range bucks this caliber at this age. 
The mass on our three and four-year-olds is better than we have ever seen. This buck could end up being a monster.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willydavenport

broadonrod said:


> Couple more of this old timer from last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the one I was talking about. I wish I'd have known you posted pictures of him, just spent 30 minutes looking through last year's thread to find to picture of him!


----------



## willydavenport

But while I was there I found this. Same buck?



broadonrod said:


> Here's a nice one that piled on some inches. I think he has 17 points.
> 
> #doubledowndeerfeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

willydavenport said:


> That's the one I was talking about. I wish I'd have known you posted pictures of him, just spent 30 minutes looking through last year's thread to find to picture of him!


Lol! 
I can't believe I found them I have over 7000 deer pictures on my phone! 
Some of these post require some effort I got lucky on that one! 
Lol


----------



## broadonrod

willydavenport said:


> But while I was there I found this. Same buck?


Good eye sir!


----------



## willydavenport

He's done really well this year. Awesome looking buck this year. Thanks for all the time you put into this. It's really enjoyable.


----------



## broadonrod

willydavenport said:


> He's done really well this year. Awesome looking buck this year. Thanks for all the time you put into this. It's really enjoyable.


 I really enjoy it myself we are fortunate enough to have a great ranch owners that allow us to do as we do . Sharing all these deer is really fun. It's an accomplishment in a goal that my entire group put into it that makes it what it is. 
I get a lot of credit but really it's the caliber of the hunters I have and the owners we get to deal with on our deer lease.

I have a group that really enjoys watching and building the ranch more then shooting everything so what better way to share it then right here. 
I have met some great folks on this forum. We are very proud of the place and it is a blast sharing it. 
I hope to have more of the guys on the ranch posting on this thread this year.
many people have had a hard time signing up on here. Wish they could make it easier .


----------



## broadonrod

willydavenport said:


> But while I was there I found this. Same buck?


This is at the same feeder the same night. 
I'm pretty sure that this young buck is that big ones offspring.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Live from the Feed station. 
Another hard horn deer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Live from the next page station over. Another one looks like he has rubbed out his valve it as well









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Going through a few pictures here's a couple more from this evening.
About 400 to go through i'll post some more later.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Here is another progression photo from last year to this year. This is probably one of my favorite young up and coming bucks. 
#doubledowndeerfeed 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Dats a pretty deer right there!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gbollom

Can I have that one on the right from the first picture on post #241?


----------



## tpool

Yes, yes you can (or I should say someone on the lease can), IN 5 YEARS!!! Hahaahahaha! That's amazing they walk that long! Good on y'all!!!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Most of our deer are still in velvet at least a couple of days ago. I don't believe they have any more growing to do and they will all start rubbing out this week I'm pretty sure. We have a couple every year that push into October with velvet but most of them should start rubbing out now.
> Here's one old buck that rubbed out this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! Is he as wide as he looks? Lots of amazing deer.


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Dats a pretty deer right there!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks again Mikey! Hope to have you back down for a cold one this season.



gbollom said:


> Can I have that one on the right from the first picture on post #241?


That buck gets to walk. As T-Bone said he gets another 4-5 years. .


tpool said:


> Yes, yes you can (or I should say someone on the lease can), IN 5 YEARS!!! Hahaahahaha! That's amazing they walk that long! Good on y'all!!!
> 
> T-BONE
> (tpool)


 You hit the nail on the head lol.

Thanks for the replies everyone.


----------



## broadonrod

The way he is holding his right ear.straight out instead of up I would say he is prob around 21-22" inside. We have a few very wide Bucks this year. Several that will push 25-30". The wide ones are my favorite . 

Thanks for the reply! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a nice young buck I look forward to watching grow. 
He could turn into a monster.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

Awesome!! Thanks again sir for sharing all this. Tuned in for the long haul..


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> Awesome!! Thanks again sir for sharing all this. Tuned in for the long haul..


Thanks for the post!

Live from the protein feeder.

Here is a buck I have been watching for 3 seasons. At least recognized him for 3.
He is a buck that lives at our camp stand Feeder. He has had this lump under his chin for all 3 years I have watched him. I believe it is some kind of an impaction. Nothing new I have seen deer that have this for as long as I can remember and have never seen it kill one that I know of. This buck did very well this season so again it's not something I worry about. He added a lot of inches and with time could become a realy special buck IMO. 
His tine length is great this year and he forks on both G2s.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cynoscion

Arterial worms and you are correct in that it is generally non-fatal.


----------



## broadonrod

Caption this.
Picture I got last night of a nice buck and a trophy rat. 
It looks like a stand off at the Feed station!























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFLack

Pretty cool!! Man that buck has some mass. Love the time length. Do you know the age of this one Brett?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

FFLack said:


> Pretty cool!! Man that buck has some mass. Love the time length. Do you know the age of this one Brett?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do I will post some pictures of him over the last couple of years also let me find them and I'll post it up


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> The way he is holding his right ear.straight out instead of up I would say he is prob around 21-22" inside. We have a few very wide Bucks this year. Several that will push 25-30". The wide ones are my favorite .
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the wide one too. I thought he was a little wider, maybe 23-24, but pics can be hard to judge sometimes.


----------



## broadonrod

Anybody that is headed to the Cola Blanca Big Buck Contest banquet tomorrow evening come by and see us at our Double Down Deer Feed booth. 
Going to be a blast! Lots of our customers won several divisions and we plan on posting live on Double Down Deer Feed Facebook. 
Hope to see some of y'all there!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

FFLack said:


> Pretty cool!! Man that buck has some mass. Love the time length. Do you know the age of this one Brett?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here he is last year. He should be 6 years old this year.
He added spread, mass and tine length this year. His beams look much better as well. He should turn into a great buck.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Love the wide one too. I thought he was a little wider, maybe 23-24, but pics can be hard to judge sometimes.


 He could be wider than what I'm saying I'm usually under an inch or so. I just don't like to overcharge them. It's not uncommon for us to see some of these big old deer I have 20 to 21 inch ears when they hold them straight out like that. 
Last year I had one buck at estimated at 25 inches and when we took him he was over 28. 
We have quite a few wide deer this year. One or two may even hit 30 inches and a few others 26 to 28 inches. I can't wait to get in the stand and take some hard horned pictures.


----------



## broadonrod

The deer are hitting the feed hard. This feeder has a lot happening right now. Here are some photos I'm just now getting around to checking them from this evening.


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Anybody that is headed to the Cola Blanca Big Buck Contest banquet tomorrow evening come by and see us at our Double Down Deer Feed booth.
> Going to be a blast! Lots of our customers won several divisions and we plan on posting live on Double Down Deer Feed Facebook.
> Hope to see some of y'all there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will be there in spirit!!! You guys have fun and hope to see you soon.


----------



## Redhunter84

Midlandtxhunter said:


> I will be there in spirit!!! You guys have fun and hope to see you soon.


Headed that way now, see yall there!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

I need that rat on my wall in trophy room!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

My twins showed up early this morning. Both looking great this season!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Cola Blanca Big Buck Contest update.
First Place Low Fence Rifle 
First Place High Fence Rifle
First Place Low Fence Archery
More winners coming! 
Overall Lowfence and Highfence first Place!
#DoubleDownDeerFeed























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampus

Walkin away with the whole game!

All I can do is shake my head!


----------



## broadonrod

Swampus said:


> Walkin away with the whole game!
> 
> All I can do is shake my head!


Thanks man! 
Check out double down deer feed Facebook. We are picking up several customers winnings now that couldn't make it here and fixing to go into the overall winners soon we are going live on Facebook.


----------



## broadonrod

Tables getting full fixing to go live with the main event of awards.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Droptine. Congrats Matt! Wish you were here. #doubledowndeerfeed









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Cola Blanca Big Buck Contest update.
> First Place Low Fence Rifle
> First Place High Fence Rifle
> First Place Low Fence Archery
> More winners coming!
> Overall Lowfence and Highfence first Place!
> #DoubleDownDeerFeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow wow wow!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow wow wow!!!


----------



## hunttexas

Brett....can't believe you shot Irvins buck last year


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

I wish I could be there, Double Down is racking up the trophies!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## broadonrod

Widest spread! 
#doubledowndeerfeed









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunttexas

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> I wish I could be there, Double Down is racking up the trophies!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes they are...awesome feed!


----------



## broadonrod

First Place overall Low Fence archery Me ! 
Second Place Low Fence archery John Duffy.
He couldn't make it so I pick them both up.
215 and 201"
#doubledowndeerfeed
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Joe's not here but congrats Widest spread category!
#doubledowndeerfeed









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Over all Low Fence Cola Blanca customers are racking up!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

2nd place over all low fence









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Over contest winner!!! 
#doubledowndeerfeed









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

Congrats! Great job from management to execution!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everybody for the replies. It was an exciting evening and a pile of fun. Couple of our guys even one guns in the raffle not me though . 
We found out there was three other double down customers that we didn't add to tonight's winners until just now. We have met a lot of great folks up here. 
I will get back to posting a few trail cam pictures and in the next couple of days hopefully have some good live pictures from the stands.


----------



## broadonrod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Couple bucks this evening just showed up to this feeder. 
One cool one in the far back looks like some crazy mass on his left beam.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

double down for the win ! gongrats to all the winners, looks like a yall had a great time. i missed seeing yall, wish i could have been there.


----------



## Bret

The proof is in the pudding... so to speak...


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Thanks everybody for the replies. It was an exciting evening and a pile of fun. Couple of our guys even one guns in the raffle not me though .
> We found out there was three other double down customers that we didn't add to tonight's winners until just now. We have met a lot of great folks up here.
> I will get back to posting a few trail cam pictures and in the next couple of days hopefully have some good live pictures from the stands.


Congratulations on your success. Nice trophies, does the nice lady come with them?


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks fellas! 
We stopped by the Muy Grande Big Buck Contest on our way home this morning. We didn't get to make that deer contest banquet in June but here is the results from our season last year.
Several of these or the youngsters entries from last season.
I honestly had no idea how much stuff we had to pick up there LOL. 
White boxes are all jackets their new camo pattern there is really nice. 
I'm going to buy a bunch of their shirts from Kenneth to do for our lease and double down. 
#doubledowndeerfeed









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

A few more from this morning.


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

I have to agree on May Grande camo pattern. It is a really good pattern for south Tx or anywhere you are hunting in weesatch or mesquite 
Congrats again on another good showing!!


----------



## elkhunter49

Holy Moly the whistlers are back...... or did they never leave??


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> I have to agree on May Grande camo pattern. It is a really good pattern for south Tx or anywhere you are hunting in weesatch or mesquite
> Congrats again on another good showing!!


Thanks!



elkhunter49 said:


> Holy Moly the whistlers are back...... or did they never leave??


They never left lol. Lots of ducks!


----------



## broadonrod

Been super busy since last night at Cola Blanca Banquet. Just getting around to going through this evenings TC photos. We got a much needed rain a few days ago that filled all of our small satellite ponds we dug last year. The amount of deer showing up at the Feed stations has gone crazy now that several of them have water again. 
Here's one I just started looking. Nothing giant but kind of a cool picture. The old buck on the right is a melt down. I have watched this buck for years and he is an old sucker. Prob 11-12 maybe 13 years old. He still looks in great shape but he is not one that did very well antler wise this year. I'll be leaving him another year just to see what happens.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

I'm looking forward to seeing this buck from the stand. I have about 10 to 15 pictures of him and all look almost just like this one. 
I can tell he is a main frame 10 with an extra beam but not one photo of him in front of the protein feeder. None with him walking up, all of them are with his head tilted behold be the spout. 
His tines look long... he has less mass than most of our bigger bucks but I guess it all went into his tines and beams.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Thanks everybody for the replies. It was an exciting evening and a pile of fun. Couple of our guys even one guns in the raffle not me though .
> We found out there was three other double down customers that we didn't add to tonight's winners until just now. We have met a lot of great folks up here.
> I will get back to posting a few trail cam pictures and in the next couple of days hopefully have some good live pictures from the stands.


Congrats, I know all of those awards came from lots of hard work and dedication.


----------



## broadonrod

Midlandtxhunter said:


> Congrats, I know all of those awards came from lots of hard work and dedication.


Thanks!

Looks like a lot of rain in forecast this week. Our tanks could sure use it!

Here is a new nice buck that showed up this morning. The new cameras we put up or not sending pictures I guess they have bad signal.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinguy

Yall are cleaning up in the contests. Nice haul and great looking bucks.


----------



## broadonrod

fishinguy said:


> Yall are cleaning up in the contests. Nice haul and great looking bucks.


Thanks! 
And thanks for the replies everyone!

Who likes big 8 points?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBOWADER

Do you plan on doing a 2cool youth hunt this year?


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Thanks!
> And thanks for the replies everyone!
> 
> Who likes big 8 points?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man I think that's on everyone's bucket list

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

broadonrod said:


> Thanks!
> And thanks for the replies everyone!
> 
> Who likes big 8 points?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love those wide, tall ones! What a stud!


----------



## DR_Smith

I think that 8 is more of a trophy then some of others! Any 8 scoring over 150 os a monster in my book!! He make as a cull or too young? I notice he could pop a few kickers in another yr or so it looks like


----------



## FFLack

What an 8. Love em!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tpool

Good Googly-woogly! What an 8pt.

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## WillieT

rudytail10 said:


> Man I think that's on everyone's bucket list
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love big 8's and that certainly qualifies. Love the long brows too.


----------



## Folsetth

I love big 8's.
What's your plan for him?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Thanks!
> And thanks for the replies everyone!
> 
> Who likes big 8 points?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a Mule with those ears...lol...

John


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Thanks!
> And thanks for the replies everyone!
> 
> Who likes big 8 points?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats a 170 inch 8 point holy smokes!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the replies. I'm just getting caught up here it's been a busy day trying to get things done around here before I leave to the ranch. 

This eight point is a pretty old deer if I had to guess I would say 9 years old with the history we have on him. I have watched him at this stand for a while and the only thing that has really saved him was his width and brow tines in the past. 
He has been an eight I know for about four years and never scored over 150-152 I guess. He had a 1 inch kicker last year. His beams have gotten longer his tines grown much better and his spread has gotten wider. His brow tines have always been nice but nothing like they are this year. This year they really took off. This blind has a lot of really good deer and some nice up and comers so this buck may be on the hit list. We really want to see him from the stand before we make the call. 

I think big 8s are impressive. I'm looking forward to seeing this old buck from the blind.
I feel pretty sure give him a ride to camp this year. 
Thanks again for all the replies. I'm getting excited about the season and can't wait to get down there .


----------



## broadonrod

Looks like the rain started today at the ranch. We are supposed to get a lot this week. I just started going through pictures here are the first few from this evening it looks nasty and wet. But the deer still hammering the Feed! 
I still have a couple hundred pictures to go through it looks like a lot of action in the rain.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Deer started hitting the protein at 2:22 pm. today. Looks like the heavy rain hit just before dark. Here are a few more bucks that hit this station this afternoon.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Hopefully this rain will fill the ponds for you. Those dang ducks are thick still lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Hopefully this rain will fill the ponds for you. Those dang ducks are thick still lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This little tank was dry early last week. We had a 1 hour flash flood hit late last week and filled them up. 
We dug several of these last year by Feed stations but during the drought they finally went dry. I'm sure they are rimmed now. They did great most of the summer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Deer started hitting the protein at 2:22 pm. today. Looks like the heavy rain hit just before dark. Here are a few more bucks that hit this station this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the split G2's and G3's on the buck in the first pic, and he looks like a young deer to me, at least young by your standards. You have some really fine deer.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Love the split G2's and G3's on the buck in the first pic, and he looks like a young deer to me, at least young by your standards. You have some really fine deer.


He is a young buck. I think he will turn into a great deer with time. 
Thanks for the reply.

Here are a couple pictures from this morning. Checking pics now.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Looking good. Can't wait to see some live pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

A couple of young bucks and a few does hitting the Protein in the middle of the day in the rain.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Hereâ€™s a quick look at one feeder this evening. Been super busy today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

More rain today. 
Few bucks from this morning.












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Still going through this feed station from early this morning. 
Hereâ€™s a few more pictures.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

Awesome, thanks again! Good luck this weekend


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> Awesome, thanks again! Good luck this weekend


Thanks finz! 
We are getting pretty excited. Itâ€™s been raining for several days I donâ€™t know how well we will get around this weekend. I rescheduled the Trained Assasins TV show from coming in today. They will be coming in Sunday. 
We plan on doing two more episodes with them this year. Those guys are a blast to hunt with.

Here are a few bucks that decided they didnâ€™t mind eating in the rain from early this morning. No giants but some nice up and comers.












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tpool

"No giants but some nice up and comers."

"No giants" is an individual's perspective LOL!!!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## broadonrod

tpool said:


> "No giants but some nice up and comers."
> 
> "No giants" is an individual's perspective LOL!!!
> 
> T-BONE
> (tpool)


I guess I meant no bucks ready to shoot. 
This stand has a couple really big deer at it but Iâ€™m pretty sure they are eating at the satellite feeder about 800 yards away. I have only seen them way in the background a couple of times at this Feed station this week.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## rudytail10

Bring it on. Can't wait to see some live footage. Hope those guys are ready to see some monsters again this year. I bet they are shocked at how some of these deer exploded from last season when they were there. Good luck to all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Couple of nice young up and comers from this morning. 
I love seeing young bucks with this kind of potential.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timberhunter

ol' Stickers there has some potential to be a really cool deer


----------



## tshort

I love the 'jewelry' on Stickers g2's.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies fellas. I canâ€™t wait to get in the stands and get some good pictures of the deer on the hoof.

Here are a few more pics from this feeder. I still have several to go through.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Live from the feeder.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SafetyMan

Looking good Brett! Good luck and be safe down there.


----------



## broadonrod

SafetyMan said:


> Looking good Brett! Good luck and be safe down there.


Thanks! Iâ€™m missing the morning hunt! 
Maybe the first opening day hunt I have missed in 40+ years lol. 
A couple of lease members will be sitting in the morning so I might get a few pictures. Itâ€™s the first time anyoneâ€™s has set all year. We did no pre-hunting this season at all from the stands.

My son has his first baseball game at 10:00 am tomorrow so canâ€™t miss that.

I canâ€™t wait to get down there. Iâ€™m ready for s cold one around the fire for sure.

Here is a young buck in front and an old timer in back. Iâ€™m really liking what we are seeing this year in our younger bucks....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

This young buck has been eating at the protein feeder for over an hour. 
Seems like the deer that eat at the feeders the most are turning out to be the best. He had quite a few points and could end up being a great buck in a few years. 
Looking through Trail Camera pictures from this evening now.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SafetyMan

Lots of bone! It will still be there after little man's game.


----------



## STXbowhunt

Maybe this has been asked before but how many tons (on average) do you go through a month? It's gotta be someone's full time job to fill that many feeders year round lol. 

Good luck this season! Anxious to see y'alls trophies this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

SafetyMan said:


> Lots of bone! It will still be there after little man's game.


Yes Sr. They will still be there . 
Iâ€™m headed out right after the game thanks for the reply my brother!



STXbowhunt said:


> Maybe this has been asked before but how many tons (on average) do you go through a month? It's gotta be someone's full time job to fill that many feeders year round lol.
> 
> Good luck this season! Anxious to see y'alls trophies this year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 We have a protein feeder approximately every 180 acres on the ranch if you figure it by the acre. The deer this year ate a lot. We were in an extreme drought I think our feed averaged about 30 to 35 tons of Double Down pee month. We feed Year Round During season we shut off our satellite feeders between Stands and our feed will probably go down to 18-20 tons per month. They slow down considerably during the pre-rut and the rut but we never shut them off from the feed.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> We have a protein feeder approximately every 180 acres on the ranch if you figure it by the acre. The deer this year ate a lot. We were in an extreme drought I think our feed averaged about 30 to 35 tons of Double Down pee month. We feed Year Round During season we shut off our satellite feeders between Stands and our feed will probably go down to 18-20 tons per month. They slow down considerably during the pre-rut and the rut but we never shut them off from the feed.


Questions ... questions.
Do you think the roughly 40% reduction of feed consumed during season is due to the wiser deer only eating at satellite feeders (no stand) or due to behavior change from time of year?


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> Questions ... questions.
> Do you think the roughly 40% reduction of feed consumed during season is due to the wiser deer only eating at satellite feeders (no stand) or due to behavior change from time of year?


No the deer travel to the Stands to eat. The Satellite feeders are only 400 to 800 yards between Stands typically. The bucks start to move as soon as they shed their velvet and start making scraped They start making scrapes dominating areas more less worried about other things than eating all the time.
Basically in my opinion they start getting cocky and start feeling their oats once they come out of velvet and slow down on Feed.


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Thanks! Iâ€™m missing the morning hunt!
> Maybe the first opening day hunt I have missed in 40+ years lol.
> A couple of lease members will be sitting in the morning so I might get a few pictures. Itâ€™s the first time anyoneâ€™s has set all year. We did no pre-hunting this season at all from the stands.
> 
> My son has his first baseball game at 10:00 am tomorrow so canâ€™t miss that.
> 
> I canâ€™t wait to get down there. Iâ€™m ready for s cold one around the fire for sure.
> 
> Here is a young buck in front and an old timer in back. Iâ€™m really liking what we are seeing this year in our younger bucks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those deer will be there, your little guy would be crushed if you miss that. Some of my best memories were watching my son play ball all the way into college. Be safe on the road Brett, ready to see some stand pics.


----------



## broadonrod

Well Iâ€™m fueling up and getting on the road. Little Man had a Great first ball game and actually did really good with three base hits. Very proud of him Iâ€™m glad I didnâ€™t miss that game for an old deer LOL!

On the other hand a couple of our members set this morning. Itâ€™s still too wet to get to 95% of the blinds but they did manage to get in to a couple and saw a couple of nice up and comers. No giant but a couple of really nice bucks none the least.
Iâ€™m excited to get in the stand itâ€™s going to be pushing it for me to make it this evening but Iâ€™m going to try. 
Both of these bucks did very well this year we know them from last season. 
The body condition this year for being in a drought is incredible. The bucks are built like tanks. 
We have actually seen a few bucks on trail cameras we think may push close to 300 pounds on the hoof. These bucks are 4 to 5 years old and will probably both weigh over 250 on the hoof. 
Thanks for the replyâ€™s fellas! 
I should have a steady flow of photos starting this evening. 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

Drive careful and good luck! Ready for the live pics!!


----------



## broadonrod

Made it to the ranch! 
Jimmie and Matt are in the stands. 
Our ranch hands Joe and Brody are getting things all in order. 
I just drove down to our camp tank to show Brody our catfish feeding at the feeder and found my first shed of the season. Looks like a big 8 Point we saw in camp a lot last year. The mass we are seeing feeding DD is blowing my mind! 
Jimmie just sent me a picture of a cool buck I will post it in just a minute.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Made it to the ranch!
> Jimmie and Matt are in the stands.
> Our ranch hands Joe and Brody are getting things all in order.
> I just drove down to our camp tank to show Brody our catfish feeding at the feeder and found my first shed of the season. Looks like a big 8 Point we saw in camp a lot last year. The mass we are seeing feeding DD is blowing my mind!
> Jimmie just sent me a picture of a cool buck I will post it in just a minute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy ****. Good luck to all. Looking forward to some live pics soon. Try not to get stuck 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Holy ****. Good luck to all. Looking forward to some live pics soon. Try not to get stuck
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is a buck They just sent me from the stand. 
Look at the body on this Buck! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

It is amazing what a little perspective in a photo can do (antler in palm instead of laying in pasture).


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Here is a buck They just sent me from the stand.
> Look at the body on this Buck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man they look better than I've ever seen. That in itself is a true testament that feeding year round is the only way to go. The whole herd looks in great shape for a drought year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

And then it was all quiet! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

See any monsters this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

rudytail10 said:


> See any monsters this morning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better question.........Did they get up or spend all night by the fire, lol


----------



## broadonrod

Clayton one of our guides saw a big deer this morning but his SD card in the camera would not work. We may put one of the guides with a cameraman from the Train Assassinâ€™s TV show there this evening. Those fellas should be here around 1 oâ€™clock 2 oâ€™clock at the latest so they are going to make the evening hunt.
Only one of our lease members one out this morning and he saw a few nice deer and this new nice 10 point.

We are all running around cleaning out stands and filling protein feeders. 
We will have a lot of people scouting in the blinds this evening. We will also be hunting deer with our guest. 
Iâ€™m going to a stand this evening to look at a deer or at least hope to see a deer that I may target this year. I am taking my bow so he could hit the ground. He canâ€™t be a tough one to find at least in the past several years. Here is a buck from this morning nice up and comer with a lot of potential.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Midlandtxhunter said:


> Better question.........Did they get up or spend all night by the fire, lol


Nothing a few Advil and a hot cup of coffee didnâ€™t fix up LOL.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

Can't wait for the evening pics! Good luck to all!


----------



## sundownbrown

Yes I'm ready to see some studs


----------



## Rafter3

Time to go get some pics of Double Down beasts!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hunttexas

Rafter3 said:


> Time to go get some pics of Double Down beasts!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


They eat just as much cotton seed...


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> Can't wait for the evening pics! Good luck to all!





sundownbrown said:


> Yes I'm ready to see some studs





Rafter3 said:


> Time to go get some pics of Double Down beasts!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Iâ€™m ready! Finally in the stand for the first time this season. 
First little yearling buck just walked out.

Hope to have some pictures soon. Iâ€™m hunting a buck this evening I have watched for years. Hopefully he steps out.


----------



## WillieT

Wish you the best.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Wish you the best.


Thanks! 
This young fella just walked in.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck. Hope to see some BBD pics soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Good luck. Hope to see some BBD pics soon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope so too . 
A few young bucks making their way in. 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

Brett, 

You better buy the deer waders...

John


----------



## broadonrod

A couple of more youngsters. Still no mature bucks. 
For having an extreme drought this year the bucks look to be in incredible condition!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Brett,
> 
> You better buy the deer waders...
> 
> John


Yes Sr. Lots of standing water around here. Itâ€™s going to making patterning the bucks much harder now.


----------



## sundownbrown

How are the mosquitos?


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> How are the mosquitos?


Starting to buzz pretty hard lol!
Hereâ€™s a couple of more bucks that walked in. 
I just killed 3 hogs with 2 arrows 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Starting to buzz pretty hard lol!
> Hereâ€™s a couple of more bucks that walked in.
> I just killed 3 hogs with 2 arrows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. That's a nice young one there. One to watch over the next few years for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFLack

Looking good so far!! Lot of season left.. Good luck guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

Awesome up and comers there!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Fixing to look at pictures and videos from other guys hunts. 

Thanks for the replies. Iâ€™ll post a couple of pictures in a little while from the other guys hunts. Tge guys from the Trained Assassins TV show said they saw some really nice deer this evening Iâ€™ll try to get some pictures from them. 
We put them all and blinds scouting to find them self a deer. 
These fellas are a lot of fun!


----------



## finz

Good Lawd, them youngus be some BIG uns!! Thanks again Sir for sharing!!


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Fixing to look at pictures and videos from other guys hunts.
> 
> Thanks for the replies. Iâ€™ll post a couple of pictures in a little while from the other guys hunts. Tge guys from the Trained Assassins TV show said they saw some really nice deer this evening Iâ€™ll try to get some pictures from them.
> We put them all and blinds scouting to find them self a deer.
> These fellas are a lot of fun!


Hope they find some nice ones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Live from camp! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drogers6771

Nice!


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Live from camp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a blast. Can't wait to get down there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Here is an old buck that showed up this morning we called â€œgoat headâ€ . I have watch this Buck for 7 straight seasons. This is by far his best antlers ever. He has grown 4 kickers, his mass has really done well and his beams look longer than ever. This old buck should be 10 maybe 11 years old. 
We are seeing some good bucks but not any we want to shoot yet. 
I think the moon along with the ranch being so wet and greening up this week has a lot of bucks feeding at night.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redhunter84

broadonrod said:


> Here is an old buck that showed up this morning we called â€œgoat headâ€ . I have watch this Buck for 7 straight seasons. This is by far his best antlers ever. He has grown 4 kickers, his mass has really done well and his beams look longer than ever. This old buck should be 10 maybe 11 years old.
> We are seeing some good bucks but not any we want to shoot yet.
> I think the moon along with the ranch being so wet and greening up this week has a lot of bucks feeding at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool, old buck!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> Here is an old buck that showed up this morning we called â€œgoat headâ€ . I have watch this Buck for 7 straight seasons.....


His front legs have a lot of white, or grey!


----------



## broadonrod

Well...we have 2 bucks on the hit list this evening. The Trained Assasins TV Show guys are in the stands. Ryan is hunting a nice 10 Point and Cragg is hunting a really cool old 14 Point. 
I am in one of my bow stands we havenâ€™t scouted at all with Trail Cameras this year. There were 5 really good bucks here last season hopefully a couple of them show up this evening.

Here is my first buck to show up this evening. A little 1 year old. 
I have 100 lbs of corn on the ground and he decided to walk right by it. I love seeing these young bucks being raised on the protein.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Lots of turkey moving in. I really like these little watering holes we dug out last year.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pacontender

that old buck is going to need a walker!


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck to all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks fellas! 
I have 2 does, 1 fawn and the yearling buck right now but I can hear a buck rubbing his velvet off on a tree behind me. Hopefully itâ€™s one of the big boys and he makes his way in.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Folsetth

Is "goat head" on the hit list this year?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

3 good bucks making there way in. Going to try and get pictures when they get in the clear. The buck behind me is still rubbing on that tree but hasnâ€™t made it out in the open yet. Iâ€™m hunting a tight area. Canâ€™t see much..


----------



## broadonrod

Folsetth said:


> Is "goat head" on the hit list this year?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He will prob get one more year to prove himself. He could still do a lot IMO. Heâ€™s in good shape and showing more indicators for more tines. He lives at the protein feeder so no telling what he could do.

The 3 big bucks winded me I just had a nice young buck walk out though. Hopefully the others come back... 2 of the 3 were very good bucks. 
The wind is blowing straight towards the protein feeder :/. Iâ€™ll bet they come back... hope so anyway. 
Picture coming of the young buck that just walked out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Nice up and comer. This is a good example of why you need to be cautious culling 8 points. They can really surprise you with good feed and age. This buck Iâ€™m pretty sure is a 4 year old and a regular at this blind. He did very well this year.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Folsetth

broadonrod said:


> He will prob get one more year to prove himself. He could still do a lot IMO. Heâ€™s in good shape and showing more indicators for more tines. He lives at the protein feeder so no telling what he could do.
> 
> The 3 big bucks winded me I just had a nice young buck walk out though. Hopefully the others come back... 2 of the 3 were very good bucks.
> The wind is blowing straight towards the protein feeder :/. Iâ€™ll bet they come back... hope so anyway.
> Picture coming of the young buck that just walked out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you do for scent control?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Nice up and comer. This is a good example of why you need to be cautious culling 8 points. They can really surprise you with good feed and age. This buck Iâ€™m pretty sure is a 4 year old and a regular at this blind. He did very well this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a monster 4 year old.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Folsetth said:


> What do you do for scent control?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really nothing. I even used mosquito spray today lol.
Itâ€™s hot, Iâ€™m sweating bullets and only the dumb deer are staying here lol.
Several more deer starting to show up. Two more youngsters.


----------



## broadonrod

This old buck has a head like a T-Rex lol
More deer moving in.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> This old buck has a head like a T-Rex lol
> More deer moving in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! He looks like an old Roman Soldier. Very cool deer.


----------



## broadonrod

My best video yet coming as soon as I can load it! LOL


----------



## broadonrod

One more picture then Iâ€™ll see if I can load this video without WiFi.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Funny video of raccoon. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Folsetth

Your a lot nicer to the ***** than I am. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pacontender

That was great!


----------



## rudytail10

Any blood drawn this evening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

No blood. Both bucks we were after never showed up. The guys saw some really good deer. We are going to look at videos in a minute I will do a couple little clips off of those like we did last night. 
We had some good hunts but no target deer showed up.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Ws

Why would you hunt a stand with wind blowing towards feeder?


----------



## Ripit

Nice place Brent. I'd love to come do some video for you. I'm going to check into these Stealth cam cameras. Always looking for something better. We've have been using Covert Code Black cams for a couple of years now. Here a pic from a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## broadonrod

2Ws said:


> Why would you hunt a stand with wind blowing towards feeder?


Didnâ€™t think about it until I got there.


----------



## broadonrod

Ripit said:


> Nice place Brent. I'd love to come do some video for you. I'm going to check into these Stealth cam cameras. Always looking for something better. We've have been using Covert Code Black cams for a couple of years now. Here a pic from a couple of weeks ago.


Thatâ€™s a good looking buck! 
I have a couple of the old Coverts they are good cameras.


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a cool buck. 
He is really white on the other side but no good pictures from that angle. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

That's a heck of an eight, unless I'm missing something.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> That's a heck of an eight, unless I'm missing something.


Thanks!
He is a nine he has a G-4 on his left.


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Thanks!
> He is a nine he has a G-4 on his left.


Still a beautiful deer


----------



## tshort

broadonrod said:


> Here is a cool buck.
> He is really white on the other side but no good pictures from that angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh my!!! What a BEAUTIFUL deer. Has he got some piebald in him?


----------



## broadonrod

tshort said:


> Oh my!!! What a BEAUTIFUL deer. Has he got some piebald in him?


 Hey does the other side is really white you can see it on video but we will try to get some better pictures of him from another angle. He is so cool looking.


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Here is a cool buck.
> He is really white on the other side but no good pictures from that angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Life-size mount right there!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

In the stands again this eve. 
2 bucks on the hit list this evening hopefully both come into range for our guest. 
Iâ€™m in a blind that rarely get hunted and we call Jurassic Park. 
We have passed some great bucks here over the past several seasons. Hopefully a couple of them show up for pictures this evening. 
Javelinas are moving in from 3 directions.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck to all hope you see a monster 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxDuSlayer

Man gotta love it when the vacuum cleaners show up


----------



## broadonrod

Rained out before dark today made for a short hunt. Here are a few bucks that showed up before the storm. 
I bet we get these guys their bucks in the morning.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Payne346

Your pics and videos are great. What do you use to take them?


----------



## sundownbrown

Any blood this morning?


----------



## tpool

Those giant bucks seem to like Gary Stewart as much as we do!!!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## broadonrod

Payne346 said:


> Your pics and videos are great. What do you use to take them?


Thanks... Most of them are with a Nikon D750 with 150-600mm lens


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> Any blood this morning?


We had one of the bucks show up and got rained out again. We didnâ€™t want to arrow him in the rain and lose him. It would have meant no blood trail.
Hopefully this evening works out.



tpool said:


> Those giant bucks seem to like Gary Stewart as much as we do!!!
> 
> T-BONE
> (tpool)


Ya Gary Stewart plays at camp a lot lol! 
Iâ€™m in the stand now. Itâ€™s one of my bow blinds. This is the first time it has been hunted this year. This blind doesnâ€™t hold a lot of bucks but it does usually have some good ones.


----------



## Modelace

One of my low fence Double Down fed bucks


----------



## broadonrod

Well my dad finally made it in this afternoon! Iâ€™m excited! He is on a mission hunting a monster buck! It will probably be his biggest buck ever if he gets him. There is another buck on his list that doesnâ€™t score as much that he may even like more. We have seen this old buck a couple of times already but he hasnâ€™t seen him yet himself. 
We are grouped up scouting 3 stands that these 2 bucks have been seen at over the past several years. 
I hope to get the call before dark! 
Here is the old man headed out... he was the first to leave camp today. Iâ€™m super excited for him!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Modelace said:


> One of my low fence Double Down fed bucks


Beautiful buck! I love seeing those extra Tweaner tines.


----------



## DR_Smith

good luck this evening! hope to see some up close and personal pics with huge holes in them! I know its been raining a lot this evening in Carrizo so hope it doesn't mess yall up to bad!


----------



## WillieT

Hope some hit the ground this evening. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks fellas! 
Lots of time until dark here. The rain hit us again but just stopped... my first Doe is waking in now. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Thanks fellas!
> Lots of time until dark here. The rain hit us again but just stopped... my first Doe is waking in now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How cool. Beautiful


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> How cool. Beautiful


View out the other window. Light rain hitting again still not a single Buck here yet. 
The other hunters are texting me and say they are starting to see good movement. 
I have 8 whistle ducks and a doe lol. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

that monster is at the end of the rainbow! you can find it!


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> that monster is at the end of the rainbow! you can find it!


Lol. Thatâ€™s what Cragg from Trained Assasins text me earlier. 
I just had 4 nice young bucks walk in. One old buck walking in now.


----------



## DR_Smith

hopefully it was at one of there stands! 
Any live pics from other hunters


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck to your dad. He's a living legend that's for sure. Good luck to the rest as well. Hope to see some BBD pics soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

I know this was asked and brought up last yr, but what ground blinds are yall using? I believe the Trained Assains crew also let yall try a different style. 
Do you leave them up all yr? just set up right before season and leave up all season?


----------



## broadonrod

Looking at some pictures and videos in a minute I will get a few pictures posted. My deer came in this evening but they were very spooky and I had to quit posting.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Just got caught up reading every post. As usual many nice deer and thanks for posting them. How have the hogs been with the drought and yall shooting so many last year. Has anyone seen the Mountain lion anymore and are there more or less snakes compared to normal years? Thanks again, I wish everyone much luck but especially your Dad and Monica.


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> Just got caught up reading every post. As usual many nice deer and thanks for posting them. How have the hogs been with the drought and yall shooting so many last year. Has anyone seen the Mountain lion anymore and are there more or less snakes compared to normal years? Thanks again, I wish everyone much luck but especially your Dad and Monica.


I just arrowed a hog 5 minutes ago here at the camp fire. Lots of hogs this year. 
No lions yet lots of snakes.

Here is short clip of a couple of nice DD up and comers from my hunt this evening. There were a lot of great dear seen today but nothing hit the ground...
Both of the target bucks were seen but neither in range for bow hunting. 
I hope this rain is all finished and we have a clear hunt in the morning.

Thanks for the reply is everybody hereâ€™s a short clip off of our camp TV tonight.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Couple Double Down up and comers we hope that live another 2-3 years. These are screenshots I will post the originals when I get a little time.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Thanks for answering.... More great deer. Good luck on the morning everyone.


----------



## rudytail10

I'm ready lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

rudytail10 said:


> I'm ready lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're very good. If I was a deer I would want to hang around your stand. lol


----------



## Gearman

Thanks for sharing photos of yalls low fence monsters!!Also great to see your dad is down and is dialed in. I have a feeling even though you would think it is impossible I think your dad is going to put a monster on the ground very soon. Good luck to the guest there hunting as well!!!


----------



## willydavenport

broadonrod said:


> Couple Double Down up and comers we hope that live another 2-3 years. These are screenshots I will post the originals when I get a little time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that second buck the double drop from last year?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

willydavenport said:


> Is that second buck the double drop from last year?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yes he was an eight point last year was double drops this year he is a 10 Point with one drop. He got bigger but I wish she wouldâ€™ve kept both drops. He will live another year. I really didnâ€™t expect a whole lot out of him due to the fact he rutted it so hard. By the end of the season we saw him twice laying down so tired he couldnâ€™t even get up. I was glad to see him still alive.

Another Buck that goes to show eight point main frames donâ€™t stay eight points.


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> Thanks for answering.... More great deer. Good luck on the morning everyone.


Thanks!


rudytail10 said:


> I'm ready lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shooting!



WillieT said:


> You're very good. If I was a deer I would want to hang around your stand. lol


Lol true statement! 


Gearman said:


> Thanks for sharing photos of yalls low fence monsters!!Also great to see your dad is down and is dialed in. I have a feeling even though you would think it is impossible I think your dad is going to put a monster on the ground very soon. Good luck to the guest there hunting as well!!!


Thanks! Iâ€™m hoping he gets his Buck this eve. 
Thanks for all the replies. 
We have been super busy here with our guest I will get some more pictures up in a while. Iâ€™m just getting caught up here.


----------



## broadonrod

Hog down. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwatersensations

broadonrod said:


> Hog down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They always break the **** arrow. Nice shot!


----------



## broadonrod

saltwatersensations said:


> They always break the **** arrow. Nice shot!


Thanks. That was a hog Ryan from the Trained Assasins took out yesterday evening. His buck showed up in bow range today again but left before good light for the camera man. Plus he stayed facing him the entire time not giving him a good shot. Craggâ€™s buck he is after was a no show.
Hopefully this evening works out. 
My dad saw a really nice buck but we all agree to pass him another year. He still hasnâ€™t seen the 2 bucks we hoped to see so far.


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a couple of bucks from one of our Feed stations. Iâ€™m slowly going through a few TC pics as I get time. 
This 10 Point with the extra beam really popped this year. The bucks have really done well this season. The second buck was a slick 8 Point last year. We call him â€œOl One Eyeâ€. He also exploded in antler growth. Hopefully something hits the ground this evening.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

whats the age on the 2nd deer? he has lots of stickers that could really blow up next yr!!


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> whats the age on the 2nd deer? he has lots of stickers that could really blow up next yr!!


 I only have two years of sure history on this Buck. Both years he has been an eight point with a 1 inch kicker. If I had to guess I would say he is an eight-year-old deer. He really added a lot of inches this year. Last year I guess him to be in the high 140s.


----------



## DR_Smith

so if he is 8 and if he would have stayed as a slick 8 with a kicker, would he be culled this yr? is that the type of culls you look for or would he get a pass and see if he blew up at 9?


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> so if he is 8 and if he would have stayed as a slick 8 with a kicker, would he be culled this yr? is that the type of culls you look for or would he get a pass and see if he blew up at 9?


More than likely he would have been put on the hit list if he stayed the same.
We often see deer at seven or eight-years old decline and pop back up at nine very strong. Being a slick eight without having a really big frame over a long period of time staying the same wouldâ€™ve probably put him on the list. This would also be due to the fact of all the higher-quality bucks that are there in that area at that feed station.


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Here is a couple of bucks from one of our Feed stations. Iâ€™m slowly going through a few TC pics as I get time.
> This 10 Point with the extra beam really popped this year. The bucks have really done well this season. The second buck was a slick 8 Point last year. We call him â€œOl One Eyeâ€. He also exploded in antler growth. Hopefully something hits the ground this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does he have 16 points?


----------



## broadonrod

Midlandtxhunter said:


> Does he have 16 points?


Iâ€™m not sure. That was the only picture I saved of him. It looks like at least 15 will score. Canâ€™t tell how long the one is on is left. He could have more we went seeing in this picture. No body has set at that stand yet.i may sit there in the morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

The old man is hunting 2 different big deer to see if he likes them this evening. Savage Joe is with him to film the hunt.

Ryan and Cragg with the Trained Assasins TV show are with their film crew hunting the 2 bucks they have been after. 
Those are a great group of guys. They have shown us that their TV show is as real as it gets. They are both hunting bucks they watched last season. These bucks have just been hard to get on.

Matt, Jimmie, Brody and I are all looking and scouting this evening for a trophy. 
Matt and I are in 2 stands that havenâ€™t been hunted this year. Jimmie and Brody are in blinds that have been set in once each. 
My first yearling buck just walked out.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

I have a few deer moving in. Itâ€™s super hot. 
Here is my dad headed out this afternoon. And my only buck out here so far. 
Hope to have some boys show this eve. I do have about 100 quail around the stand.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> The old man is hunting 2 ....
> My first yearling buck just walked out.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you shoot through that netting, or no?


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> Do you shoot through that netting, or no?


No. I drop the net shooting and taking pictures. 
More deer moving in now. No big deer just more does so far and a pile of turkey.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Nice young 10 just walked in.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Been a long time since I've seen a blue quail. They are a beautiful bird that can run a dog to death.


----------



## Torqueman

Wow, just wow. Watch this thread every year and cant go one day without looking at it because ill get lost. Always got to remember what page i left off on. Brett, you and your team done good with this ranch and DD!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

WillieT said:


> Been a long time since I've seen a blue quail. They are a beautiful bird that can run a dog to death.


Maybe I don't know my quail, thought that was scaled.


----------



## broadonrod

Blue quail and scaled quail are the same. We have both bob white and blues here on the ranch. 
Here is a live shot of some blues around the stand. A couple of new young bucks just showed up while I was typing still no big boys.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

Whitebassfisher said:


> Maybe I don't know my quail, thought that was scaled.


Blue Quail are also called Scaled Quail

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## broadonrod

Torqueman said:


> Wow, just wow. Watch this thread every year and cant go one day without looking at it because ill get lost. Always got to remember what page i left off on. Brett, you and your team done good with this ranch and DD!


Thanks! Still no big deer here at my stand yet this eve but the ***** are out lol!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pacontender

broadonrod said:


> Thanks! Still no big deer here at my stand yet this eve but the ***** are out lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Taunting me!


----------



## DR_Smith

Watched that hog kill a few times, is that common for one to fold up like that shooting through shoulder? I've always shot for heart lung and they ran 30-40 yarss


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> Watched that hog kill a few times, is that common for one to fold up like that shooting through shoulder? I've always shot for heart lung and they ran 30-40 yarss


Just lucky lol. 
I will post up a quick video in just a few minutes once it loads of some deer from the evening Brody took. I never saw a deer over two years old at my stand. This moon is bright everything is green, there is a lot of water and it got hot hunting has been tough. No kills this evening. Cragg Has been hunting a 14 point and he is moving on to a Nother deer tomorrow morning and has been much more dependable but not quite as good a deer is the one he has been hunting this week. Ryanâ€™s deer has been in range each morning with low light for the cameraman hopefully he gets his back in the morning.


----------



## DR_Smith

Your dad seen any good deer? Any other hunters seen any potential shooters?


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> Your dad seen any good deer? Any other hunters seen any potential shooters?


Tonight the group saw 4 180-192... 4 more 160-177 All getting a pass this year. 
My dad saw 1 160 this eve. I didnâ€™t see a deer over 130 .


----------



## tshort

Full moon, hot, and lots of water. Not a good combo for seeing a monster....unless it's Halloween. OK, but that's a different kind of monster. 
Good luck fellas!


----------



## broadonrod

tshort said:


> Full moon, hot, and lots of water. Not a good combo for seeing a monster....unless it's Halloween. OK, but that's a different kind of monster.
> Good luck fellas!


Only two of us left here at the campfire the rest of them have hit the sack. Here is a little short clip off of one of the video cameras left on the counter. 
The bucks are still pounding the protein and donâ€™t have much interest and corn. 
I will post some clips from the other guys cameras tomorrow. Everybody kind of bailed early tonight.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

First blood! 
Ryan with the Trained Assasins TV Show arrowed a nice buck this morning. The shot looks good on video and we are letting him sit now. 
Hopefully we go back and find his buck. Blood looks goodie are going to give him another 30 minutes.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> First blood!
> 
> Ryan with the Trained Assasins TV Show arrowed a nice buck this morning. The shot looks good on video and we are letting him sit now.
> 
> Hopefully we go back and find his buck. Blood looks goodie are going to give him another 30 minutes.


Awesome can't wait to see it. Congrats to Ryan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Headed out now. I donâ€™t think he is far. Just watched the shot video again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tshort

What a tease! I'm sure there was more on that screen. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## sotexhookset

broadonrod said:


> Headed out now. I donâ€™t think he is far. Just watched the shot video again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's drilled. Good shot.


----------



## sundownbrown

These pics are making work even harder today, Im leaving right after practice


----------



## DR_Smith

Ok, over 2 hrs... let's see this DD beast!!


----------



## broadonrod

Well we track the Deer for 100 yards. Lost blood picked the blood back up and followed it about 40 feet and jumped a deer alive. That was an hour ago we are going to go back in another 30 minutes the shot look perfect and it did exit hereâ€™s a picture of the deer on the opposite side he was arrowed. 
I think we will find him dead this run. 
If for some reason the deer is still alive and we canâ€™t get on him Roy Hines is coming out to catch him. But we all feel pretty sure the deer will be down when we go back he didnâ€™t run but 50 yards and we turned around and walked out.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tshort

Hope you find him. Looks like it missed the heart and possibly only got one lung. Those suckers can be tough. Might need another arrow.


----------



## broadonrod

tshort said:


> Hope you find him. Looks like it missed the heart and possibly only got one lung. Those suckers can be tough. Might need another arrow.


Thatâ€™s exactly what we all just agreed on. Hopefully heâ€™s done. We are headed back over there.


----------



## taylork555

Good luck! Can't wait to see the DD beast!


----------



## sotexhookset

Was the hunter that far away/right of the camera man? That exit doesn't match the entrance straight on unless it deflected? Big ol heavy deer for sure.


----------



## broadonrod

sotexhookset said:


> Was the hunter that far away/right of the camera man? That exit doesn't match the entrance straight on unless it deflected? Big ol heavy deer for sure.


 The deer was 20 yards when he shot them and I think itâ€™s kind of an allusion looking at the video when he pulled his leg back the exit looks right at the shoulder blade is well . Iâ€™m pretty sure or at least pretty hopeful the deer is down now we are going there as I am typing


----------



## broadonrod

taylork555 said:


> Good luck! Can't wait to see the DD beast!


 This is an old 10-year-old Buck that we have watch for years. Ryan actually got to watch him last year When they were here filming. He scouted and found him himself and has been on him all week. It has been a lot of fun watching these guys hunt these deer so hard. We have three more management bucks picked out for these guys to hunt hopefully we get this one under our belt and they get to go back into action.


----------



## sundownbrown

**** Im getting anxiety as I read this


----------



## broadonrod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good sign. Hopefully he won't be far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset

Great blood but looks like he was still moving pretty good. How many yards away is that pic of the cactus from where he was shot?


----------



## Whitebassfisher

The shot looks basically perfect to me, but apparently not quite. I would have thought that buck wouldn't go but 50 yards.

On a positive thought now, after it is field dressed, let us know what the arrow did.


----------



## broadonrod

Jumped him again. He ran another 50 yards or so and we moved out. We are 50/50 on waiting him out or having Roy Hindes come on out. The coyotes here are thick as flies... they could push him out if we donâ€™t get him first. Iâ€™m leaning towards getting Roy out and finish off the hunt. 
I canâ€™t believe the buck is still getting in his feet.


----------



## DR_Smith

no chances of sneaking up on him and running another arrow in him? I know the brush is thick there, but any chance of 50 yard shot or so at him?


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> no chances of sneaking up on him and running another arrow in him? I know the brush is thick there, but any chance of 50 yard shot or so at him?


Super thick area. We actually found a deer laid up before he took off. There was no clear shot at all. And he ran into a thicker bottom. Roy Hines dog is on his way with his son-in-law John. I think itâ€™s the best thing to do our present situation. I believe this is Ryanâ€™s best buck ever I hate to take a chance of losing him to the coyotes.


----------



## broadonrod

Here a a few original photos I have already posted. Most of my pictures from the stand are pictures of the back of my camera. Here are some clearer photos.


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Few more



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

that prob is the best to do! Those are some awesome pics! way to keep us distracted why we wait!! 
Are most the other hunters heading out this evening to other parts of the ranch or everyone kind of excited and waiting to help find Ryans deer.


----------



## Main Frame 8

broadonrod said:


> Jumped him again. He ran another 50 yards or so and we moved out. We are 50/50 on waiting him out or having Roy Hindes come on out. The coyotes here are thick as flies... they could push him out if we donâ€™t get him first. Iâ€™m leaning towards getting Roy out and finish off the hunt.
> I canâ€™t believe the buck is still getting in his feet.


Shot with fixed blade or expandable? I carry both but have a hard time not using the expandable once I get in the stand.


----------



## broadonrod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Got him! Roy Hindes dog is the best in the business!
Iâ€™ll get some pics as soon as we get them out of the brush! 
We are 900 yards from the stand!


----------



## Torqueman

Sweet. Cant wait. Congrats to the hunter and will have to keep Roy in mind for sure.


----------



## WillieT

Great. Ready to get a good look at him.


----------



## DR_Smith

Nice video to give us a tease!! Thought we were going to see him on the ground!


----------



## broadonrod

Headed to camp! We still have several others hunting this evening with another member that showed up as well. Hopefully we have another deer down soon! 
Congratulations Ryan on a beautiful Ten Point!























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Headed to camp! We still have several others hunting this evening with another member that showed up as well. Hopefully we have another deer down soon!
> Congratulations Ryan on a beautiful Ten Point!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a great deer, congrats on the kill and getting it done!!


----------



## WillieT

What a great deer. Did I see you say they are "culls". Congratulations on a fantastic buck.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> What a great deer. Did I see you say they are "culls". Congratulations on a fantastic buck.


I really donâ€™t like the word cull lol. 
He is just an old buck that doesnâ€™t match up to other bucks in that area. 
We watched him for 7 seasons and gave him a lot of opportunity to pop but never made over 170 so this year we chose him as a Managment buck.
He is a beautiful old warrior!


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> I really donâ€™t like the word cull lol.
> He is just an old buck that doesnâ€™t match up to other bucks in that area.
> We watched him for 7 seasons and gave him a lot of opportunity to pop but never made over 170 so this year we chose him as a Managment buck.
> He is a beautiful old warrior!


Bad choice of words on my part. In my opinion that would be a trophy in anybody's book.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Bad choice of words on my part. In my opinion that would be a trophy in anybody's book.


I agree. All bucks in my eyes that we hunt are a trophy. I love these old bucks.


----------



## Gearman

Congrats, way to handle the track. Seeing the blood earlier I was pretty certain the dogs would find it if y'all didn't. Beautiful throphy buck !!


----------



## DR_Smith

Congratulations on first DD buck of the season! (I think!!) 
Cpl questions... like asked earlier can y'all let us know what vitals were hit and broadhead choice? Seemed like a great shot for him to have run that far. But then again if you waited an extra 30min he might have expired at first spot he was jumped...


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill

I have 0 experience with blood dogs and just out of pure curiosity, when the dogs found him was he dead or did the dogs pin him down long enough for you to put another arrow in him?


----------



## DCAVA

Boom!!


----------



## rudytail10

Congrats again Ryan. Awesome old warrior. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Our next post will be fairly graphic but it will show the vitals that this Brodhead took out. It is amazing how tough a Whitetail is!


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Our next post will be fairly graphic but it will show the vitals that this Brodhead took out. It is amazing how tough a Whitetail is!


Cant wait to see, what broadhead was used?


----------



## finz

What a Great start Sir.. thanks for keeping this going!congrats to you all. Waiting patiently for more!!


----------



## broadonrod

I donâ€™t know what Brodhead it was but it seemed to have performed perfectly and open without question. 
It took out The backside of one lung and center punch the liver on the exit. This deer should not have gone 50 yards IMO. 
Iâ€™m only posting this to show people how tough A Whitetail can be no matter how good they are hit. 
This shot was on spot but yet we track the deer for 900-1000 yards. 
You can see the end results of the hunt it will be on the Trained Assassins TV Show.
This was a hell of a hunt. This is one of the reasons we pick this show to do on our ranch it is 100% real. 












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> I donâ€™t know what Brodhead it was but it seemed to have performed perfectly and open without question.
> It took out The backside of one lung and center punch the liver on the exit. This deer should not have gone 50 yards IMO.
> Iâ€™m only posting this to show people how tough A Whitetail can be no matter how good they are hit.
> This shot was on spot but yet we track the deer for 900-1000 yards.
> You can see the end results of the hunt it will be on the Trained Assassins TV Show.
> This was a hell of a hunt. This is one of the reasons we pick this show to do on our ranch it is 100% real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on a great Double Down giant. It would be a privilege to even step foot on that ranch, I love seeing what these guys are doing but itâ€™s no accident itâ€™s the right feed and letting them get old from what I am seeing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DR_Smith

Thank you for the pics and explanation. I think that is a good lesson for most bow hunters that it is better to let a deer sit and not rush the recovery. I'm one who likes to jump out the stand and go, so huge lesson for me! Thankful for the recovery and congratulations again!


----------



## FFLack

Outstanding!! Glad yâ€™all found him and congratulations!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Ws

If a pass-thru, Whats up with head in the liver?


----------



## Whitebassfisher

2Ws said:


> If a pass-thru, Whats up with head in the liver?


I wondered same.


----------



## broadonrod

2Ws said:


> If a pass-thru, Whats up with head in the liver?


Thatâ€™s a good point lol!

In the video of the hunt it showed penetration on both sides the point of the broad head barley went through, it broke the ribs and then looks like it pulled back through and lodged in the liver. The broad head pulled out of the shaft and the arrow worked its way out of the entrance wound about 200 yards into the track.


----------



## Rafter3

How many guys are hunting this morning?


----------



## broadonrod

Midlandtxhunter said:


> How many guys are hunting this morning?


My dad, me, Jimmie, matt and the Trained Assasins fellas are hunting 2 bucks again this morning. 
John and his dad got here last night but I donâ€™t think they hunted this morning. 
Brody and Joe are scouting as well.


----------



## broadonrod

Look at the mass on this young buck.. He is fat too. This is a 4 year old this year.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

What a toad!!! Cant wait to see what he turns into one day.


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulations, Ryan, on a bruiser of a buck! Nice to see you draw first blood for a change instead of catching all the barbs for not shooting! 

Brett, great call on getting Roy and his dogs out, they are something to watch!
I had to call Cuatro out about 7 years ago on a bad shot, found him about 1/4 mile away, dogs bayed him and Cuatro finished him off! I was a happy man!

Good luck to all the hunters and thanks again for sharing.


----------



## broadonrod

Score Ryanâ€™s Buck! 
OK the Trained Assassins want to do a quick giveaway on 2cool.
They are going to give away a Trained Assassinâ€™s TV Show shirt and cap and we are going to add a Double Down Deer Feed shirt and Cap. The winner must guess the closest score to the 1/8.
First person that guesses closest to the score will win. 
We will announce the winner later today.
Thank you everyone for the kind words and all the replies!

Here is Ryanâ€™s buck.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset

168 4/8

What a deer and congrats to the hunter! Good stuff.


----------



## wishin4fishin

168 6/8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFLack

181 3/8â€


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

166 2/8 Great deer!!


----------



## rudytail10

160. Nice buck congrats again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tail'in around

171 1/8. Nice deer


----------



## mister72

159


----------



## 610 & 1/2

166 7/8


----------



## Rafter3

166 3/8


----------



## Rafter3

162 4/8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DR_Smith

172 3/8


----------



## Mikeyhunts

167 7/8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Im so fired up for you bud !! Thats a hell of a buck and you earned him. im guessing 160" :walkingsm


----------



## az2323

*.*

Nice Buck Sir.
173 3/8


----------



## Torqueman

161 1/8


----------



## elkhunter49

158 2/8" **** nice deer for sure!


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> Few more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great work Brett, awesome photos!!


----------



## AirbornXpress

Congratulations 
157 3/8


----------



## Swampus

163 3/8....
Very Nice Buck!


----------



## FOWLHOOK

167 3/8"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> Congratulations, Ryan, on a bruiser of a buck! Nice to see you draw first blood for a change instead of catching all the barbs for not shooting!
> 
> Brett, great call on getting Roy and his dogs out, they are something to watch!
> I had to call Cuatro out about 7 years ago on a bad shot, found him about 1/4 mile away, dogs bayed him and Cuatro finished him off! I was a happy man!
> 
> Good luck to all the hunters and thanks again for sharing.


Thanks! Roy Hindes is the best in the business IMO. His Son-in-law John was a pleasure to deal with yesterday. Roy and I have been friends for about 30 years and you wonâ€™t meet a better family of folks than that group. Roy was pretty upset he couldnâ€™t make it himself and we were too but after meeting John we would be more than happy to have him out any time.

Thanks for the replies everyone!


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> Great work Brett, awesome photos!!


Thanks Bev!

Iâ€™m in the stand now bow hunting an old buck I have watched for several years. 
My dad is in his stand hunting a really good deer! Brody is with him to try and video the hunt. 
Joe is with Ryan and Trained Assassins film crew are hunting another buck this evening.
Jimmie is with Cragg and his film crew looking for 3 different Bucks they have been seen this week but none have given them a clean shot.
Matt is looking for a big deer at his stand I hope he decides to take him but these guys are getting pretty picky 
John is hunting one of his blinds for the first time this year and he set his dad in one of his other stands to scout with a video camera. Iâ€™m excited to see what walks in on them... John passed some great bucks last year.

My first buck is walking in now.


----------



## broadonrod

Also thanks for all the replies and guesses on Ryanâ€™s buck. 
The buck scored 160â€ even. 
I think rudytails10 may have been watching the Trained Assasins live on Facebook lol. He hit the score on the button! 
They were live while we were scoring him . 
Hopefully we have 3 or 4 bucks to score this evening. It is really hot but I am seeing a few deer moving in. 
Hope to have some pictures soon nothing but youngsters out now.


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a couple of picture from earlier today while Iâ€™m waiting on deer to walk in.

We brushed in Monicaâ€™s bow blind today so the bucks get used to it by the time she gets here to hunt.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

5 young bucks 6 does and fawns so far. 
This young fella just walked up and thinks he is hiding. He is the best Buck I have seen so far. Nothing over 3 years old here yet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

That's a great picture.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> That's a great picture.


Thanks. Lots of bucks finally starting to move.


----------



## broadonrod

Lots of bucks piling in. A few up and comers but no mature bucks. Several more walking in now.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

What blinds are y'all using? 
Any blood on the ground?


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> What blinds are y'all using?
> Any blood on the ground?


 We have all different kinds of blinds Iâ€™m bow hunting out of an old box blind we converted over that used to be a tower stand. I havenâ€™t heard from anybody yet Iâ€™m just now heading to camp. If my dad got one he wouldnâ€™t tell me until I got there anyway LOL. 
I had a good hunt I saw probably 12 to 15 bucks but no mature deer at all and none of them really big couple of nice young ones. 
It was almost unbearably hot today I probably lost 5 pounds between 4 oâ€™clock and dark 
If anybody has pictures of any good ones or if anybody did end up getting a deer Iâ€™ll post it up later from camp. We are having a fish fry tonight I am ready for that!


----------



## bowmansdad

Ol' Picket Fence is my favorite so far.


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> Ol' Picket Fence is my favorite so far.


He could be a great buck with time. I love that extra stuff.
This is a young Buck with time could be something special.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

That right time is cool looking! Hope he keeps it


----------



## broadonrod

Cragg with Trained Assasins TV Show got it done this morning.
We just watched the shot video and it looks good.
We are giving the buck plenty of time this morning before going in the brush after him.
Grabbing breakfast now then we will head back to the blind and start tracking him. 
It has been a tough hunt this week. Green, hot, wet with a full moon but they finally got Cragg on one. This was their last day too!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

If possible, show a still from the video close to arrow making contact.
Hopefully 2 or 3 inches further forward than the buck taken a couple days back.

PS - Thanks for the high quality photos from the stand lately, I really enjoy them.


----------



## WillieT

Congratulations, can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## broadonrod

Headed out looking now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Here is the spot. Hopefully we find him!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Got him! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pacontender

Good deal


----------



## WillieT

Great!


----------



## FFLack

Sweet!! Canâ€™t wait to see him on the ground!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

That's great. Congrats Cragg 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like good blood there


----------



## broadonrod

Score Craggâ€™s buck! 
The first one to guess the correct score to the 1/8 will win a Trained Assasins shirt and hat and a Double Down Deer Feed shirt and hat.

We would like to thank Cragg and Ryan also the camera crew Winston and Brandon for choosing our Deer Lease and Double Down Deer Feed to do their really cool TV Show. 
These guys are a blast as hunting Shows donâ€™t get more real than theirs!

They will be coming back in November to do another episode with us and we canâ€™t wait.

#TrainedAssassins 
#DoubleDownDeerFeed
#SportsmanChannel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

Love the shorts and short sleeve with hunting boots!! That's my kind of tracking clothes!! (Sometimes hunting!)


----------



## DR_Smith

152


----------



## WillieT

Love a big eight. 155 3/8.


----------



## redville

*Score*

148 3/8"


----------



## FFLack

153 3/8.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

145 6/8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Treybig23

154 2/8


----------



## rudytail10

156 3/8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ezgon

156 and congratulations on a fine harvest.


----------



## deerslayer64d

157,3/8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

What was age? And do you have yrly progression photos of either deer?


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> What was age? And do you have yrly progression photos of either deer?


Ryanâ€™s deer we are pretty sure he was 10 years old with 7 years of history.
Craggâ€™s buck we think is 7 years old with 2 years of history.

I can try to eventually get the footage of the first year youâ€™re after year at least as far back as when we started using SD cards. 
Even on all of our old threads you can see that old 10 point in all of them Iâ€™m pretty sure. He was very regular.


----------



## FFLack

Craggs buck is a toad!!How much did they dude weigh??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charkfisherman

152


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charkfisherman

I mean 152 1/2 didn't see the previous 152 already guessed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

FFLack said:


> Craggs buck is a toad!!How much did they dude weigh??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The buck weighed 276 lbs on the hoof. He was a monster bodied buck. 
Here are some pictures of the fat on him and this was in an old extreme drought year. Before this last rain we had had less than 1 inch and three months I believe. The last picture is from the rib cage.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

He did add inches on us when he hit the ground.
These big fat bodies and giant heads can really be deceiving and hard to judge.


----------



## broadonrod

Look at the cape on this buck!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 78thomas78

158


----------



## broadonrod

Well our guest got their bucks and are headed back to Louisiana! 
This afternoon my dadâ€™s hunting a really nice deer. 
Matt has one he wants to see in person to make the decision so if he likes him heâ€™s going to stick and arrow and him as well. 
I have one Iâ€™m looking for but I donâ€™t know if I can stand the heat in that bow blind again today . I will probably try to stick it out again. 
Jimmie and John are looking but nothing in mind yet they are on a scouting mission.

Here is Cragg and Ryan a few minutes ago before they left. Also we are starting to do some live Facebook post for Double Down for the first time.

We have some great guesses on Craggâ€™s buck keep them coming and Iâ€™ll post the score in a bit.

Thanks again everyone for all the replies! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fordzilla06

144 7/8


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

congrats to ryan and cragg on 2 monsters, a true class act group of guys with a hell of a tv show.


----------



## rut-ro

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> congrats to ryan and cragg on 2 monsters, a true class act group of guys with a hell of a tv show.


Are you hunting this year chris ?


----------



## ryanwolf

145 6/8


----------



## dbarham

166

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## FOWLHOOK

147 7/8"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MR. L.

148


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the guesses and replies on Craggâ€™s buck.

The buck had a 25 and a 26â€ main beam. His bases are over 5â€ and his longest time was 11â€ his spread was 20 1/8â€. 

His big 8 scored 154 5/8s

If the person that guesses the closest first will PM me Iâ€™ll get your shipping address, name and shirt size illl get all your stuff shipped ASAP. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## broadonrod

Iâ€™m in a different stand this evening. A couple of young bucks already walking in. There are some great bucks here I hope to get some good pics this evening.

Here are a few â€œoriginalâ€ pictures I took yesterday evening. Like I said before most of what I post from the stand are pictures of the back of my camera so here are some clean pics.


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Few more now off to live pictures from the stand.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Great pics thanks for sharing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFLack

That high racked buck has some potential!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

I like that high horned deer too. He could be special for sure.

Her are a few live pics. Nothing big yet.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Great pics thanks for sharing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Looking forward to getting your nephew down here again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Thanks! Looking forward to getting your nephew down here again!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir he is ready.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

New little fella just walked in. 
7 hogs, 26 Javi, 8 does and fawns, 4 bucks 1-2 years old.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

Great pics agin! Hope some more blood on the ground this evening! Again thanks for all your pics and knowledge you share. Not to mention just the time to keep up with this!


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> Great pics agin! Hope some more blood on the ground this evening! Again thanks for all your pics and knowledge you share. Not to mention just the time to keep up with this!


Thanks! 
Here is a mature buck that just showed up. A few of the other hunters are starting to see some good deer move in. I just saw a really big framed buck cross the sendero at 200 yards hopefully he makes it in here before dark. Still lots of time.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Some older bucks just not the right ones yet.












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

One with a broken brow tine already.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Getting late for pictures but here is a nice buck. 
I still havenâ€™t seen the big framed buck from earlier.
Had a group of coyotes come through that may have run him off .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

rut-ro said:


> Are you hunting this year chris ?


Yes sir I'm trying to get there asap !! Harvey had other plans for me with my job !! Thanks for asking.


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Getting late for pictures but here is a nice buck.
> I still havenâ€™t seen the big framed buck from earlier.
> Had a group of coyotes come through that may have run him off .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got mass!!! Wow


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> Got mass!!! Wow


Double Down Deer Feed is going live from camp. 
Itâ€™s check out the videos time. 
Check out Double down Deerfeed Facebook


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> Yes sir I'm trying to get there asap !! Harvey had other plans for me with my job !! Thanks for asking.


See ya soon Chris!


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> Got mass!!! Wow


He did really good this year he has a lot of potential IMO. Hope to get better pictures of him. We need it to cool off.


----------



## rudytail10

Any luck this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Any luck this morning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing this morning there were some nice dewe seen but no shooters. 
Iâ€™m headed to the house myself so I will be waiting on pictures from the guys to post. My little man has a baseball game I donâ€™t want to miss .
We will still have my dad hunting a big buck this evening Mat is also looking for a nice dear he has seen on trail cam. Jimmie and John bouncing around looking for a big one. Brody will be going with my dad to film the hunt and Joe and Johnâ€™s dad will be out scouting and different blinds.


----------



## broadonrod

Joe is in one of my bow stands. These at the only 2 bucks over 1 year old that he has seen this evening. 
They just walked in.














https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171010/d683b472c39886474da0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tshort

broadonrod said:


>


This picture is amazing!


----------



## broadonrod

tshort said:


> This picture is amazing!


Thanks for the reply. Joe is getting good with that camera and that blind is a great place to take pictures. 
Elkhunter49 has taken some good photos at that blind as well.


----------



## broadonrod

Get out of my Double Down! 
Itâ€™s about time the deer started fighting back!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxDuSlayer

Get outta there your messing up my supper


----------



## Mikeyhunts

That deer/**** pic is cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies. 
I was just cleaning off some pictures on my phone and thought this was a good one. 
Many thanks again to Roy Hindes, His Son-in-law John Schulte and of courseâ€ Rufusâ€. That is a proud lookin Johns face and well earned!

The guys are also saying the bucks are moving today with this cooler weather. 
Matt and Brody said they saw several bucks at the protein feeders while they were out Feeding today. 
I hope to have some good deer pictures this evening to post from them.

Here is John and Rufus










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

there is nothing like seeing a good dog work. very cool pic! thanks for sharing brett.


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> there is nothing like seeing a good dog work. very cool pic! thanks for sharing brett.


 Looking forward to seeing you down there Chris!
They hunt this evening is not as exciting as we figured it would be the guys say it is very slow so far this evening .


----------



## broadonrod

Just got this from Matt.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Another live from Matt.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Mattâ€™s got a few deer n close to the bow blind. Couple of droptine bucks..































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Mattâ€™s got a few deer n close to the bow blind. Couple of droptine bucks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is an awesome drop tine deer!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Midlandtxhunter said:


> That is an awesome drop tine deer!!!


The one in the first picture is pretty long. 
Matt has 5-6 at that blind this year. He said he may send me a video later this evening to post


----------



## FFLack

Love the long 2â€™s and Brow tines!! But drops are my favorite!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

How lucky look this year?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> How lucky look this year?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha! He fell... He didnâ€™t do too well we are going to leave him another year just for the heck of it but he lost a lot heâ€™s got to old lol. He still really heavy though.


----------



## broadonrod

FFLack said:


> Love the long 2â€™s and Brow tines!! But drops are my favorite!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Iâ€™m with you I really like those drop tines!


----------



## bowmansdad

The 8 with the big brows is going to be fun watching for a few years! ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## Gearman

Man great deer as always Brett but let's get to the important part, how did little man do at his game yesterday. It's amazing how you wouldn't think any thing would take you away from the deer lease and then your son or daughter starts sports!!


----------



## broadonrod

Gearman said:


> Man great deer as always Brett but let's get to the important part, how did little man do at his game yesterday. It's amazing how you wouldn't think any thing would take you away from the deer lease and then your son or daughter starts sports!!


He did great... super proud Dad right here... he got 3 hits last night. Itâ€™s definitely been a life changer having him in school and sports now. For several years I missed 5-6 days of season total a year and always had the family with me. Deer and fish arenâ€™t that important now and I know that you understand that. Itâ€™s much more exciting seeing little man get a base hit than watch a big deer walk out or a swordfish jump . One more game this week and Iâ€™m back in the stands for a few days.

Thanks for the replies! 
Brody hunted with my dad this morning he said they saw some â€œnewâ€ good bucks.. Iâ€™m waiting on pictures now.


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> The 8 with the big brows is going to be fun watching for a few years! í ½í±í ½í±


I love big 8s and we have some big ones this year. Iâ€™m actually thinking about hunting one of them we just saw last week as my trophy this year.


----------



## Gearman

That's great to hear, best part is you will both find balance and just like you hunt with your dad he is going to love the chance he goes to sit in the stand with you or drag a bait for bill fish. Look forward to more reports when you get back down there!


----------



## broadonrod

Gearman said:


> That's great to hear, best part is you will both find balance and just like you hunt with your dad he is going to love the chance he goes to sit in the stand with you or drag a bait for bill fish. Look forward to more reports when you get back down there!


Well Iâ€™m missing some good hunts. 
Brody only had his video camera so he is going to send me some clips. He did not have the still camera with him today. He said he saw a 24 to 25 inch wide 15 point with a drop tine! 
A slick 12 point he thinks will go in the low 190s and another slick 12 he thinks will go high 160s to 170 they have not seen before. Sounds like there is a lot better movement then there has been earlier in the week. 
I canâ€™t wait to see the pictures of these deer myself.
He said he couldnâ€™t believe my dad passed on that 12 LOL


----------



## broadonrod

Guys are looking at bucks on the camera and said the 15 with the drop is more like 23â€ not 25.. a little excitement kicked in there. They do think the 12 will touch 90 though.


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> Iâ€™m with you I really like those drop tines!


Have you seen this guy Brett???


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for the reply. Joe is getting good with that camera and that blind is a great place to take pictures.
> Elkhunter49 has taken some good photos at that blind as well.


That ground blind is an amazing place for a photographer. They are right on top of you. Here is a broken main frame 7x7 that I photographed one very wet and cold day several years ago in late December at that same blind! I Love It.


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> Have you seen this guy Brett???


Yes. He was a main frame 8 last year with 2 drops. This year he is a main frame 10 with small split g2 and 1 drop. 
He gets another year or 2. 
He rutted very hard last year but still got bigger. He looks pretty nice this season. Going to let him do his business again this year 
He gained some mass and longer beams also he could end up being a great deer.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter49

**** he's a pretty animal! Thanks Brett


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> That ground blind is an amazing place for a photographer. They are right on top of you. Here is a broken main frame 7x7 that I photographed one very wet and cold day several years ago in late December at that same blind! I Love It.


Iâ€™m pretty sure that is the 15 point where they drop tine the guys saw this morning.
But he is much wider now and heavier.


----------



## broadonrod

Here is one live picture from Brody. He said they have several bucks right now but they are all at the feeder except this one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> Iâ€™m pretty sure that is the 15 point where they drop tine the guys saw this morning.
> But he is much wider now and heavier.


Here's one more of him.


----------



## skelly

*Great looking deer*



broadonrod said:


> Yes. He was a main frame 8 last year with 2 drops. This year he is a main frame 10 with small split g2 and 1 drop.
> He gets another year or 2.
> He rutted very hard last year but still got bigger. He looks pretty nice this season. Going to let him do his business again this year
> He gained some mass and longer beams also he could end up being a great deer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This deer is a beast! IMO one of the best looking deer you've ever posted. Can't wait to see how he matures.

S Kelly


----------



## ROBOWADER

That dude has got some good mass on him.......



broadonrod said:


> Here is one live picture from Brody. He said they have several bucks right now but they are all at the feeder except this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

You're cooking with gas now Brett, photos like your # 652 post.


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> Here's one more of him.


Looking forward to getting you down there again soon Bev!



skelly said:


> This deer is a beast! IMO one of the best looking deer you've ever posted. Can't wait to see how he matures.
> 
> S Kelly


Thanks. He should be 8 years old this year. I have watched him 5 seasons now.
He still has a littl 1/2â€ indicator for his other droptine. I feel pretty sure he will continue to grow bigger. Itâ€™s always a coin toss on a deer this age but I feel pretty good about this Bucks future.



ROBOWADER said:


> That dude has got some good mass on him.......


Thanks. That is a young Buck we are very excited about. He added a lot this year.



Whitebassfisher said:


> You're cooking with gas now Brett, photos like your # 652 post.


Thanks. I canâ€™t wait to get back in the stands and start getting more pictures.
We need a good cold snap.


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a nice main frame 10 with split brows Brody sent me early this morning. 
This was a new buck that just popped up we havenâ€™t seen this season.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Not the greatest picture but itâ€™s all I got for now. 
This was another buck that showed up just at daylight this morning. 
Brody says he was another new buck they hadnâ€™t seen yet and he left early. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Not the greatest picture but itâ€™s all I got for now.
> This was another buck that showed up just at daylight this morning.
> Brody says he was another new buck they hadnâ€™t seen yet and he left early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a nice one. Hope you can more pics of him he looks awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> That's a nice one. Hope you can more pics of him he looks awesome.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brody says that picture gives him no credit. His mass is really good.
We are seeing some incredible mass this year despite the drought.


----------



## broadonrod

From Joe... first pics of the evening hunt.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Well when everybody thinks that itâ€™s just a run out and look at Giants on our place hereâ€™s a taste of reality when it is hot, green and wet. 
Joe says that these are the two biggest bucks he has seen all evening. I would say heâ€™s in one of the best stands on the property right now. Not much moving as far as mature bucks thatâ€™s for sure. He still has almost an hour of light left though hopefully I get a couple of good pictures from him.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Just walking in. Looks like this buck broke a brow tine in velvet and it grew straight down. 
Deer are super healthy looking this year! 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Another walked in. Still not what we are hoping to see. This buck will prob be taken this year as a Managment deer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Another live pic from Joe.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxDuSlayer

Man that badger is awesome would love to have him ? will the big 8 with drop tie be on the hit list or will he be given a pass?


----------



## broadonrod

Few more just headed in. Another older-narrow buck that will prob be taken out of the herd this year. One nice younger buck making his way in at 250 yards.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

TxDuSlayer said:


> Man that badger is awesome would love to have him ? will the big 8 with drop tie be on the hit list or will he be given a pass?


 If youâ€™re talking about the big main framed eight from last year that turned into the 10 Point frame this year with a drop on his left.... he will be passed another year maybe two. He should be eight years old this year. 
That is a cool badger picture for sure! Joe was pretty happy to get that one.


----------



## broadonrod

One more pic from Joe. Brody said he took some good pictures but his camera died. I may post some of them later when he gets to camp. 
My dad was hunting himself this evening we donâ€™t know yet if he shot anything or not. 
He never text or call anybody LOL.

I was glad to see Joe starting to see some deer. He said it is about 20Â° hotter than it was yesterday they just started moving late I guess.. Still none of the big bucks we hope to see on the scouting mission this evening at Brody or Joeâ€™s Stands.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

Mercy!! Great photos!! Thanks again sir.


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> Mercy!! Great photos!! Thanks again sir.


Thanks. 
Here is a cool one Brody just sent me. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Here is another old buck. Brody said he had a great hunt late but the camera ran out of battery on the second buck. Still impressed with the Mass on a drought year.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> Here's one more of him.


The wide 15 Point with the drop tine I mentioned in the earlier post is this buck you took a picture of 3 years ago Bev.


----------



## broadonrod

This old buck will be on the list as a Managment deer this year. 
He was a slick 9 point last year and now as a 13 point he should make some hunter very happy. He added a lot of character and 4 points this season. 
We left this buck hoping he would do just this. All bucks donâ€™t make giants but adding extra inches to less desirable bucks makes for big smiles on our guest hunters faces. 
Look at the body condition! This buck is a Double Down pig!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Couple of new bucks showed up this morning. 
These 8s are in the pass list this year. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

One of the eight points walking away. This could turn into a nice buck IMO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Hereâ€™s a cool picture of a nice young up-and-comer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willydavenport

That 8 in the back and again going away is a freaking horse.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> This old buck will be on the list as a Managment deer this year.
> He was a slick 9 point last year and now as a 13 point he should make some hunter very happy. He added a lot of character and 4 points this season.
> We left this buck hoping he would do just this. All bucks donâ€™t make giants but adding extra inches to less desirable bucks makes for big smiles on our guest hunters faces.
> Look at the body condition! This buck is a Double Down pig!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's one lucky hunter. Love seeing these old warriors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> One more pic from Joe. Brody said he took some good pictures but his camera died. I may post some of them later when he gets to camp.
> My dad was hunting himself this evening we donâ€™t know yet if he shot anything or not.
> He never text or call anybody LOL.
> 
> I was glad to see Joe starting to see some deer. He said it is about 20Â° hotter than it was yesterday they just started moving late I guess.. Still none of the big bucks we hope to see on the scouting mission this evening at Brody or Joeâ€™s Stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks nice any more pics of this guy?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## broadonrod

Rafter3 said:


> Looks nice any more pics of this guy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 That was all he sent me I think somebody is going to sit there again this evening.


----------



## broadonrod

Hereâ€™s a cool buck that showed up last night. I just sat down and went through about 100 pictures that have been emailed to me from our trail camera. Iâ€™m about 800 behind, I havenâ€™t been looking at them. This looks like a pretty darn good Buck!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> This old buck will be on the list as a Managment deer this year.
> He was a slick 9 point last year and now as a 13 point he should make some hunter very happy. He added a lot of character and 4 points this season.
> We left this buck hoping he would do just this. All bucks donâ€™t make giants but adding extra inches to less desirable bucks makes for big smiles on our guest hunters faces.
> Look at the body condition! This buck is a Double Down pig!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That shoulder looks massive..... actually the whole body.


----------



## emed

Brett- what determines when any of y'alls 8's are culled? Or do y'all go by age and how there health has been throughout the year?


----------



## el trout

*big balls*

How did big balls turn out ...


----------



## hunttexas

Whitebassfisher said:


> That shoulder looks massive..... actually the whole body.


A lot of cotton seed will do that...


----------



## broadonrod

emed said:


> Brett- what determines when any of y'alls 8's are culled? Or do y'all go by age and how there health has been throughout the year?


 We look for special qualities that a big eight can share with a better doe. 
We have many big 8s that we consider â€œbreedersâ€.
If they have a big frame, really good mass, long main beams, long tines and are just 8 Point Mainframes we leave them and hope they hit a doe out of one of our 15 or 18 or 20 pointers. 
We really like to hunt off of frames if they have a big frame they usually live a long time. 
We have gotten lucky and been successful leaving multiple big 8s that really surprised us. 
The buck I am kinda hunting as of right now anyway was an eight point at 5 1/2 years old with a 1 inch kicker and scored around 135-137. This year just looking at his velvet pictures I think he is 20 or 21 points and might go into the 190s at 10 years old. His mass and his good brow tines are what saved him he did not have much spread and he had short beams.

Long and the short is we look for two or three reasons not to cull a deer instead of a reason to take him out of the herd.
It took a long time for us to learn this. It seems like everybody was always looking for a big eight basically hoping to get a Second trophy that didnâ€™t count LOL. 
I have seen so many eight point turn into mainframe tens I could not even start to count them year-to-year. I would almost bet you the eight point I just posted will be a 10 point next year. If not he could throw double drops. Thereâ€™s no telling what deer can do on a good year round feed program.

This being said at the level our bucks that have progressed to now lots of times we take in consideration better deer that we are seeing in that particular area. 
Either way if itâ€™s a big framed eight point and he remains a big frame throughout his life we may shoot him at 9 or 10 years old. If he is a mediocre eight point say in the 140 to 150 range we may take him out if there are several better younger deer than him in the area.

It is really hard to say what age... we leave a lot of deer do to character instead of score. I donâ€™t believe eight points hurt our herd at all...we have a lot of them. This year we have a lot of really big ones. Many of them have grown kickers and forks and several we left last year became 10s, 12s and even more.
Itâ€™s really hard to say. Opportunity is a part of raising bigger deer I believe.
You can always take them away but on the wild free range Ranch you canâ€™t put them back so we have been very cautious in our selections and probably let them get older than most before we decide to take them unless they are just completely non-desirable. 
One more example is when we look at Ken eight point we do not try to target the biggest one we try to target the smallest one in the same age bracket. So if we have to take some out they are the ugliest of the bunch and not looking for the prettiest just because heâ€™s an eight. 
Here is a photo Bob just sent me from this evening this Buck has a beautiful frame probably Kirk at two and Andrew to the pedicle last year. Long main beams and good tines. He is in very good health and has a good frame so he will live. If you remains the same and his body declined for a year or two we will probably take him. Keep in mind when looking at score on some of these deer some of them may field dress 220-240 early in the season. 
Caution antlers may look bigger on the ground lol. ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

el trout said:


> How did big balls turn out ...


We havenâ€™t put a camera or hunted that stand yet. I may hunti it tomorrow even by if I make it in time after little mans base ball game.


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> That shoulder looks massive..... actually the whole body.


Even during the extreme drought this year we are seeing incredible body weights. We have a few bucks that might push 300 lbs.
I just posted on of them Bob saw this eve. He is a beast. He was in rough shape after the rut last year. I was wondering if he would even live. He definitely put his weight back on but looks like an injury messed up his right side.


----------



## emed

broadonrod said:


> We look for special qualities that a big eight can share with a better doe.
> We have many big 8s that we consider â€œbreedersâ€.
> If they have a big frame, really good mass, long main beams, long tines and are just 8 Point Mainframes we leave them and hope they hit a doe out of one of our 15 or 18 or 20 pointers.
> We really like to hunt off of frames if they have a big frame they usually live a long time.
> We have gotten lucky and been successful leaving multiple big 8s that really surprised us.
> The buck I am kinda hunting as of right now anyway was an eight point at 5 1/2 years old with a 1 inch kicker and scored around 135-137. This year just looking at his velvet pictures I think he is 20 or 21 points and might go into the 190s at 10 years old. His mass and his good brow tines are what saved him he did not have much spread and he had short beams.
> 
> Long and the short is we look for two or three reasons not to cull a deer instead of a reason to take him out of the herd.
> It took a long time for us to learn this. It seems like everybody was always looking for a big eight basically hoping to get a Second trophy that didnâ€™t count LOL.
> I have seen so many eight point turn into mainframe tens I could not even start to count them year-to-year. I would almost bet you the eight point I just posted will be a 10 point next year. If not he could throw double drops. Thereâ€™s no telling what deer can do on a good year round feed program.
> 
> This being said at the level our bucks that have progressed to now lots of times we take in consideration better deer that we are seeing in that particular area.
> Either way if itâ€™s a big framed eight point and he remains a big frame throughout his life we may shoot him at 9 or 10 years old. If he is a mediocre eight point say in the 140 to 150 range we may take him out if there are several better younger deer than him in the area.
> 
> It is really hard to say what age... we leave a lot of deer do to character instead of score. I donâ€™t believe eight points hurt our herd at all...we have a lot of them. This year we have a lot of really big ones. Many of them have grown kickers and forks and several we left last year became 10s, 12s and even more.
> Itâ€™s really hard to say. Opportunity is a part of raising bigger deer I believe.
> You can always take them away but on the wild free range Ranch you canâ€™t put them back so we have been very cautious in our selections and probably let them get older than most before we decide to take them unless they are just completely non-desirable.
> One more example is when we look at Ken eight point we do not try to target the biggest one we try to target the smallest one in the same age bracket. So if we have to take some out they are the ugliest of the bunch and not looking for the prettiest just because heâ€™s an eight.
> Here is a photo Bob just sent me from this evening this Buck has a beautiful frame probably Kirk at two and Andrew to the pedicle last year. Long main beams and good tines. He is in very good health and has a good frame so he will live. If you remains the same and his body declined for a year or two we will probably take him. Keep in mind when looking at score on some of these deer some of them may field dress 220-240 early in the season.
> Caution antlers may look bigger on the ground lol. ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks- we had several 8's I let walk only to have some other guys take them. Its hard getting people to buy in to letting 8's even after 5 years old walk. I have been on the ranch I am on now for 5 years in Encinal and trying to capitalize off of y'alls experience.This ranch has been maintained and managed pretty much the old ways of thinking for 12 years. Every once in a while we have something pop but not like y'all do. High fence/low fence y'all have it going on.


----------



## broadonrod

emed said:


> Thanks- we had several 8's I let walk only to have some other guys take them. Its hard getting people to buy in to letting 8's even after 5 years old walk. I have been on the ranch I am on now for 5 years in Encinal and trying to capitalize off of y'alls experience.This ranch has been maintained and managed pretty much the old ways of thinking for 12 years. Every once in a while we have something pop but not like y'all do. High fence/low fence y'all have it going on.


Thanks you! 
We leave a lot of bucks not excepting them to reach â€œlease member standardsâ€ many of them cap of at 150 or so.... but when an old 145-170 class deer caps out at 9-10 years old it gives us some really good high end Managment bucks. We give them all the time they need to show their true potential then they become guest deer. They end up absorbing the cost of much of our feed bill and other experiences on the ranch. Yes we have to feed them but when we have the numbers of old bucks that hit that class deer it becomes a lot of fun and guest end up taking â€œtheir buck of a lifetimeâ€ with us. The group I hunt with really enjoys seeing a lot of deer. Itâ€™s not uncommon to see 5-10 bucks a day hitting 160 plus and we know many will never reach our overall goals. We all agree on which Managment bucks we decided to take as a group that is an important part of our plan. 
Give me a shout if you ever want to swing by the ranch this season with your hunting buddies for an evening. 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a couple that Brody is watching right now. No giants this morning but one new 10 with 5 browtines. This deeris a good example of a buck I donâ€™t think will ever make a true giant but with the mass, triple brow tines and good G4s even with a small frame we donâ€™t mind feeding him. He will be something special for somebody one day. I know this buck and have watched him for 5 seasons. He should be about eight years old now and this is his best rack ever for sure. Like I said he is no monster but he will surely make somebody happy..
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFLack

Thanks for sharing the info on 8 pointers. I think to shoot or not to shoot an 8 is a common discussion and sometimes heated dispute on 90% of the ranches here in Texas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFLack

broadonrod said:


> Even during the extreme drought this year we are seeing incredible body weights. We have a few bucks that might push 300 lbs.
> 
> I just posted on of them Bob saw this eve. He is a beast. He was in rough shape after the rut last year. I was wondering if he would even live. He definitely put his weight back on but looks like an injury messed up his right side.


Lol... I need to put my 6 year old son on some Double Down to bulk him up for Spring ball!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Good to be back Iâ€™m going to be running late but I am getting to sit in the stand this evening!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

FFLack said:


> Lol... I need to put my 6 year old son on some Double Down to bulk him up for Spring ball!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It makes their hair and nails grow to fast .


----------



## broadonrod

Finally Iâ€™m back in the stand! 94Â° and I have 12 javalina, a 1 year old buck 5 does and 2 fawns. I love seeing the mass like this in our yearlings now.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Another giant just walked in. I really canâ€™t believe Iâ€™m seeing these deer in this heat. Several does and fawns now and 2 yearling Bucks. I hope it keeps up as it gets later.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

25 deer 7 yearling Bucks. Nothing over 1 year old so far. 
Teaching them young .
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Still waiting on to see a good one. Two 2 year olds just walked in but not much to them. Itâ€™s starting to cool off. Hopefully I see something photo worthy soon.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

The whole thing of management is so interesting, but isn't an exact science. I am leaning a lot more to nutrition over genetics than I used to. Of course age plays a big part too. I just think that in many places the young bucks you showed would be fork horns at best. Antler growth seems to be left over nutrition after the body is taken care of first.


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> The whole thing of management is so interesting, but isn't an exact science. I am leaning a lot more to nutrition over genetics than I used to. Of course age plays a big part too. I just think that in many places the young bucks you showed would be fork horns at best. Antler growth seems to be left over nutrition after the body is taken care of first.


These 2 bucks just walked in. Look at the body condition on these bucks. Both are fully mature 8 plus years old and look at the shape they are in. 
I believe once the body starts to decline many deer show their best antlers. Neither of these will prob ever make the cut as far as my goals but you never know unless they get the full opportunity to show their maximum potential. 
Good feed makes bigger deer nutrition makes a huge difference. This is the exact reason I had our custom feed blend built.

More bucks coming in now. 
,
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Couple of youngsters.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

broadonrod said:


> These 2 bucks just walked in. Look at the body condition on these bucks. Both are fully mature 8 plus years old and look at the shape they are in.
> I believe once the body starts to decline many deer show their best antlers. Neither of these will prob ever make the cut as far as my goals but you never know unless they get the full opportunity to show their maximum potential.
> Good feed makes bigger deer nutrition makes a huge difference. This is the exact reason I had our custom feed blend built.
> 
> More bucks coming in now.
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that top buck! The wider the better, what a trophy deer!ðŸ˜ŠðŸ˜Š


----------



## DR_Smith

That top one looks like 30"!! If not then give him one more year ! Very cool deer and I guess by your ranch he is a cull! Well trophy cull!!
Thanks again and hope for a better morning!
Tuesday and Wednesday will hopefully be good with the front. Maybe get the bigger boys moving better


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> Love that top buck! The wider the better, what a trophy deer!


He is a cool old buck. I was really excited to see him walk out. He was o e if the bucks I hoped to see yesterday. 
I had a good buck at the fat protein feeder at dark but it was to late for pictures. He was pretty wide also but I couldnâ€™t even tell how many points he had.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> That top one looks like 30"!! If not then give him one more year ! Very cool deer and I guess by your ranch he is a cull! Well trophy cull!!
> Thanks again and hope for a better morning!
> Tuesday and Wednesday will hopefully be good with the front. Maybe get the bigger boys moving better


I love those wide ones. I wouldnâ€™t consider him a cull. He just needs a couple of â€œTweanerâ€ points or a big ok drop and he would be really cool. 
This is his best antlers ever and he is in great shape so he will prob live another year. His mass got better this year also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Just got in from a ride around the ranch with little man. 
Monica hunted this morning and videoed a beautiful big 10 point. It wasnâ€™t what she is looking for but a great looking buck for sure. Iâ€™m hoping she finds one this evening. I have a feeling the morning hunt itâ€™s going to be great, it is supposed to cool off below 50Â° in the morning. The front just hit here a couple hours ago and there is a cool breeze but it is still hot!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

Any of the other guys hunting or seeing any of the giants?


----------



## Gearman

Looks like the rabbits need to go into hiding!! How's your hunting going for your dad? Does he have one he is hunting yet or is he still trying to find the one he wants?


----------



## broadonrod

Midlandtxhunter said:


> Any of the other guys hunting or seeing any of the giants?


Was kinda slow this morning but there were 2-3 very nice â€œnewâ€ bucks seen. 
Getting overcast hoping for a good hunt this eve.


----------



## broadonrod

Gearman said:


> Looks like the rabbits need to go into hiding!! How's your hunting going for your dad? Does he have one he is hunting yet or is he still trying to find the one he wants?


Little man lives for hunting rabbits. Itâ€™s almost out of control. Every 2 minutes he is begging someone to go shoot rabbits.he got a couple cottontails yesterday evening. They are getting fried up tonight.

My dad has been hunting a really big deer all week at one of my stands. The other members and our guides here on the ranch have also been surrounding the area scouting at different blinds trying to help find this old buck.

He is a good one and I hope we find him before he breaks and antler. The last two years he broke a beam or a big tying off in October and early November.
If a trophy deer on our place breaks a tine or a beam they get a pass for the rest of the year no matter how big they are. 
This book has a lot of points and very very long beams and tines. 
We still have not seen this book on the hoof yet just in a couple of pictures. 
I feel pretty sure this will be his best book ever. There are a couple of more that we have seen that are very big but right now we are focusing on trying to find him this one. 
I think he is going back to the same spot again this evening. Monica is going back to her stand and she has several really good deer there that could be on the list this year. I just hope she gets a shot at one this season. She has not taken a deer now in three seasons. 
She probably has become the most picky person on the ranch LOL.


----------



## DR_Smith

Some of your personal thoughts... with the amount of hunters you have and yalls time in the field, have you ever documented or put deer movements vs weather down on paper for a log?? As in how much moon effect has on hunting times, before front vs after, or other little details like that? I believe your ranch with the feed stations set up along with huge diversity in age would be a great way to make real life south Tx deer movement vs weather log.


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> Some of your personal thoughts... with the amount of hunters you have and yalls time in the field, have you ever documented or put deer movements vs weather down on paper for a log?? As in how much moon effect has on hunting times, before front vs after, or other little details like that? I believe your ranch with the feed stations set up along with huge diversity in age would be a great way to make real life south Tx deer movement vs weather log.


We donâ€™t keep a lot of records. Just feed consumption, photos of antler progression and numbers of young vs old bucks and harvest logs. Thatâ€™s really it.


----------



## broadonrod

In the stand with my little man. This blind should have some really good bucks. I let several walk last year here that could be shooters. Hopefully we see a couple this evening. 
These hogs are almost in bow range. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> In the stand with my little man. This blind should have some really good bucks. I let several walk last year here that could be shooters. Hopefully we see a couple this evening.
> These hogs are almost in bow range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best stand in Texas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Best stand in Texas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Donâ€™t know about that but it is one of my favorites!
I see your starting to recognize the views out these windows lol.

Here I our first buck if the evening. Itâ€™s really windy and the deer are kinda spooked. This buck has been standing in the brush 20 yards off the sendero 100 yard out for 15 minutes. 
Looks like a pretty nice younger looking buck. This is all I can see of him.
Heâ€™s still just standing out their hidden.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> I see your starting to recognize the views out these windows lol.
> 
> Yes sir. Looking forward to seeing y'all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> broadonrod said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see your starting to recognize the views out these windows lol.
> 
> Yes sir. Looking forward to seeing y'all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to it!
> Bring bullets! Lots of hogs this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## broadonrod

One buck at the feeder. Hopefully this wind lays down before dark. The deer want to come in but look and leave. Iâ€™m thinking it will turn in here pretty soon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

That's a toad. Their body weight is impressive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gearman

That's great to hear your Dad is on a big one, every year he manages to set the bar every higher. Hope your wife is able to find one she likes as I know she has put in ALOT of seat time. Kinda funny people just think y'all go out and 200" deer walk in but we have seen it first hand that the deer don't always do what you want them to. Sounds like you boy has dinner covered so all is good!!keep us posted


----------



## broadonrod

Fixing to head to camp. Iâ€™ll post pics in a bit. It got crazy just before dark. A few really nice looking bucks. 
Ill get them up ASAP.


----------



## rut-ro

Looking forward to more pics. Brett, I sent you a PM


----------



## WillieT

Hope the rabbit was good.


----------



## el trout

*davo*

Where is cottontail dave?


----------



## broadonrod

el trout said:


> Where is cottontail dave?


No esta aquÃ¬!


----------



## broadonrod

Rabbit was off the hook!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

I havenâ€™t loaded my pictures yet but here some from the back of the camera. 
Lots of nice deer seen this evening from everybody we are looking at videos now.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

My pictures were so late I could not even count points until I took pictures of them the deer came out very late but it end up being a good hunt. I had two more really nice deer come in but it was too late to photo them.


----------



## broadonrod

Live from the camp TV!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

With 100 lbs of corn on the ground they still seem to come to the free choice during hunting hours. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxDuSlayer

broadonrod said:


> Live from the camp TV!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


**** Brett thatâ€™s my dream deer right there!!! Very nice deer and awesome pictures of them.


----------



## FFLack

TxDuSlayer said:


> **** Brett thatâ€™s my dream deer right there!!! Very nice deer and awesome pictures of them.


WOW!!! Awesome 2â€™s and 3â€™s. If he had 6â€ plus 4â€™s he really would be incredible!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown

Bet the deer are moving this morning


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Rabbit was off the hook!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's great. It looks like the little man is enjoying it. Loving the pictures.


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> I havenâ€™t loaded my pictures yet but here some from the back of the camera.
> Lots of nice deer seen this evening from everybody we are looking at videos now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Buck in the bottom picture on the left has a body like a bull. Beautiful deer.


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Live from the camp TV!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW, what an animal.


----------



## DR_Smith

How did the morning go?


----------



## bowmansdad

Great pics, Brett! Little man is growing up fast!ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone for all the kind words! Been super busy around here today catching up.

Little man and Monica headed out this afternoon. Iâ€™m missing them already. 
We have been getting ready to wage war on the coyotes. We are over run so starting tomorrow .... itâ€™s on. Raccoons are also in the plan. Time to step up in our game on boost the efforts in varmit control. 
We have had 3 raccoons actually growl at us just waking to the truck from the stand. They have become very tame and over populated. We are seeing about 10 per stand per hunt starting at 4:00 pm! All that changes starting tomorrow. We have help on the way . 

On the other hand hunting was pretty good this morning. There were sone really good bucks seen but none we feel need taken this season. We put a camera where my dad has been hunting and the deer he is hoping to see showed up at the DD station at 1:40 this morning. Hopefully he sticks an arrow in him this evening. 
Matt has been looking for a buck with no luck. That buck was at his feeder this morning before daylight as well. 
We could have 2 bucks on the ground this eve. 

I have my first buck walking in now. Hope to have pictures soon.


----------



## broadonrod

First 2 youngsters to show up this eve. Lots of does and fawns.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

Good luck with the *****! I have almost given up on deer! 2 ***** this morning and 2 so far this evening! 
Hope your dad gets his deer or Matt gets his!! Need some more blood on the ground!


----------



## broadonrod

Youngsters are rolling in. I think itâ€™s going to be a good evening.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck to all hope your dad gets a monster. And I bet you do miss them. I never really understood that until the last few months. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFLack

broadonrod said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Come on big boys!!!! Wanna see a monster on the ground!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Still no mature bucks. Lots of youngsters.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Lots of bucks moving in now.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

New Big 8 just walk-in for a bite of protein!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham

Man! That's a pretty deer

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

dbarham said:


> Man! That's a pretty deer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I just about sheeeted my self lol!


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Lots of bucks moving in now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy MOLY nice buck there!!


----------



## broadonrod

Still a lot of time left but I still havenâ€™t seen the 3 bucks I hoped to see here the last 2 days. Prob 15 min of filming light left. 
And this is a problem 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old 37

broadonrod said:


> Still a lot of time left but I still havenâ€™t seen the 3 bucks I hoped to see here the last 2 days. Prob 15 min of filming light left.
> And this is a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can help you with that.


----------



## B&C

There's a guy just down the road from you that will give you $0.50/lb for them alive!


----------



## broadonrod

older 37 said:


> I can help you with that.


. That may be a plan late season. And the Big Red one in the picture is no longer with us lol. She just got the green light stuck to her rib cage.


----------



## broadonrod

B&C said:


> There's a guy just down the road from you that will give you $0.50/lb for them alive!


I just took one out worth about 100 bucks then!


----------



## broadonrod

Nope. She didnâ€™t make it... camp meat for days.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old 37

broadonrod said:


> Nope. She didnâ€™t make it... camp meat for days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And good camp meat


----------



## bowmansdad

older 37 said:


> And good camp meat


Thatâ€™s a good pig! DEAD! Iâ€™m getting a little soft in my old age whenâ€™s it comes to deer but I still hate pigs!


----------



## broadonrod

Dinner, my hog and boiling traps!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Dinner, my hog and boiling traps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks yummy!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## broadonrod

Rafter3 said:


> Looks yummy!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That group of hogs has been breaking into our DD! 
Fat and in the freezer! 
No more DD for her.


----------



## rudytail10

Any luck this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Any luck this morning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Havenâ€™t heard from anyoneâ€™s else yet. Everyone just rolling into camp. Here is a cool young buck from the morning. 
Old man is still out. No word on his hunt yet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

That's a nice one. Has the looks of a future monster for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazenreds

broadonrod said:


> Havenâ€™t heard from anyoneâ€™s else yet. Everyone just rolling into camp. Here is a cool young buck from the morning.
> Old man is still out. No word on his hunt yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That deer will be amazing!!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies fellas! 

My dad is back in the stand hunting a big buck he has been after all week. Brody is with him filming the hunt. 

Joe is scouting the next stand over and we have a guest here that is going to do some trapping that we met here on 2cool. He is scouting the next blind over from joe to see if this big deer comes in there. 

Matt is hunting a big buck at his stand and Jimmie is scouting the next blind over between my dad and Matt. We got that are covered. 

Iâ€™m back in the same stand I have been in for a few days. There are 3 bucks here I really want to see. None of them have shown up this week. Iâ€™ve been seeing some nice bucks here but none of the bucks I have hoped to see so far. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Also this fella was in the road while I was headed to my stand. 
He got the shovel 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck to all hope to see some BBD pics soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks Clayton! 
Itâ€™s warned up today. So far only 8-10 doe and fawns. No bucks yet. I have nipple-backs in every sendero.


----------



## broadonrod

First 2 bucks of the evening. Moving late in this heat. Does and fawns are piling in hopefully itâ€™s starting to turn on.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Another little fella just walked in.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Couple of more young bucks headed in. These 2 have been here everyday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Coyotes ran through 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown

I canâ€™t wait to see the carnage from the traps


----------



## rudytail10

Yes sir hopefully it looks like this.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Folsetth

What are you guys using for bait in the Dukes **** traps?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

Folsetth said:


> What are you guys using for bait in the Dukes **** traps?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sardines work the best for me


----------



## rudytail10

Can corn I believe is what they use. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sea sick

Folsetth said:


> What are you guys using for bait in the Dukes **** traps?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you get some of them Andy?
I use crackers/cheese or the peanut butter ones. I use those because I don't eat marshmallows and sardine are just rank/messy. The crackers are easy. Just break one up in the trap. Eat the ones I don't use.They find them every time for the most part.


----------



## Folsetth

sea sick said:


> Did you get some of them Andy?
> I use crackers/cheese or the peanut butter ones. I use those because I don't eat marshmallows and sardine are just rank/messy. The crackers are easy. Just break one up in the trap. Eat the ones I don't use.They find them every time for the most part.


Yes Iâ€™ve got about a half dozen of them, caught a few with marshmallows, but not a sure bet. I even bought some fish oil to try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

That snake pic... glad it was in the road and not in the blind!! Need some cold weather to make them go to sleep for the winter!!


----------



## B&C

*Dukes Traps*

Dry catfood works well also.


----------



## WillieT

Looks to me like Double Down would work pretty good for those *****.


----------



## Gearman

*Haha*



broadonrod said:


> Thanks Clayton!
> Itâ€™s warned up today. So far only 8-10 doe and fawns. No bucks yet. I have nipple-backs in every sendero.


Sounds like either a new rock groups name or you are at the local strip bar haha. **** auto correct gets you every Time!!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

how'd this mornings hunt go ?


----------



## broadonrod

Gearman said:


> Sounds like either a new rock groups name or you are at the local strip bar haha. **** auto correct gets you every Time!!


Lol. Thatâ€™s our new name for Javalina. Nipple Back. 
Brody said that last week and it stuck.

Also we just set the **** traps. We use canned sweat corn at free choice feeders, Double Down Pellets at the time release feeders. And we put some sardines in a few but it is messy as someone already mentioned above.

We are headed to set a few coyote traps now.


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> how'd this mornings hunt go ?


We had a couple of good hunts and a couple very slow hunts. No shooters but a few nice bucks seen.


----------



## broadonrod

We did set one of our portable hog traps over by where my dad is hunting he ended up with 30 hogs out there last night so we tried to knock a few out we are just now getting to check it. We said it in a shady hog Waller. Iâ€™ll bet weâ€™re fixing to go get some at least I hope. We are kind of depending on them for Coyote bait.


----------



## broadonrod

Well I moved to another stand for the evening. This blind had some very good bucks last year that could be shooters this year. Nobody has been here all year except to fill the protein feeders. The hunting has been really slow overall but Iâ€™m excited to see what comes in here this evening. We have been feeding DD and corn on the ground here for 7 days so itâ€™s primed up for a good hunt.

For those headed South this weekend, watch your step. This makes 2 on 2 days walking into the stand. Lots of rattlers on the move.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Weapons of choice lol!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

The quail are going to eat all my DD before the bucks show up. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Almost every pile is covered with quail now we have a lot of quail this year.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

First deer out. This is why we are now feeding Double Down on the roads where we are hunting. The deer are walking over the corn to eat the pellets. 
100 lbs of corn on the ground and she walked straight to the little pile of protein I just poured out an hour ago.

More deer moving in now.
A really tall heavy horned Buck just walked across the road behind the feed station. Hopefully he comes in. It looked like a really good one! 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Quail with biscuits and gravy is pretty good grub.


----------



## DR_Smith

"weapons of choice"... I have to agree rocks work good, but I think I would have used an arrow and just stabbed him!! hope you have a good light for walking back to the truck. They are not fun to walk up on! I killed 2 over 6' down here last yr. 
Good luck this evening and waiting on some pics!


----------



## broadonrod

Graphic. 
Got to fix the time on my video camera but this was 5 minutes ago. 
I had 27 Nipple Backs come in and run off my deer. Now there are 26. This one have some big chompers so I might do a rug and head mount. I saw one the other day that was really cool.

Deer moving back in now.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Quail with biscuits and gravy is pretty good grub.


Yes! 



DR_Smith said:


> "weapons of choice"... I have to agree rocks work good, but I think I would have used an arrow and just stabbed him!! hope you have a good light for walking back to the truck. They are not fun to walk up on! I killed 2 over 6' down here last yr.
> Good luck this evening and waiting on some pics!


I put my bow in the blind this morning and feed the area so I could walk in this eve. Rocks were the only option lol.


----------



## broadonrod

6 does- 3 fawns- 2 yearling buck our now. eating All the piles of protein over the corn. 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grayson

wonder why there are so many quail if you had severe drought conditions?


----------



## broadonrod

Huntman3 said:


> wonder why there are so many quail if you had severe drought conditions?


Very surprised my self. Three months and no rain. Brush was in the worst shape I have ever seen it June-Sept. 
not seeing many young birds but lots of mature birds. Beats me 

Here is a buck that just walked in. 
A few more bucks starting to walk in now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

How did the evening hunts turn out? any new good deer?


----------



## grayson

broadonrod said:


> Very surprised my self. Three months and no rain. Brush was in the worst shape I have ever seen it June-Sept.
> not seeing many young birds but lots of mature birds. Beats me
> 
> Here is a buck that just walked in.
> A few more bucks starting to walk in now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah I have hunted south texas for many years - never seen an abundance of quail in drought years. Maybe you had more rain than you thought? Very unusual


----------



## pacontender

Huntman3 said:


> yeah I have hunted south texas for many years - never seen an abundance of quail in drought years. Maybe you had more rain than you thought? Very unusual


Not with blue quail.


----------



## broadonrod

Huntman3 said:


> yeah I have hunted south texas for many years - never seen an abundance of quail in drought years. Maybe you had more rain than you thought? Very unusual


 No we have around 700 working wells on this ranch I believe and the oil field keeps up with the data probably better than any other ranch I know of. Just lots of blue quail with no babies but lots of them. We are also seeing the most turkey we have ever seen along with the biggest deer this year Iâ€™ve ever seen on here. The quail just still have me puzzled.


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> How did the evening hunts turn out? any new good deer?


Just pulling into camp if anybody has any good pictures I will post them this evening I didnâ€™t see any big ones. I did kill I have a Javalina and a hog.


----------



## rudytail10

How you like your new bow?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> How you like your new bow?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Iâ€™m loving it Clayton! Newer technology has evolved compound bows for sure!

Also.... A new Buck was videoed this evening and put on the hit list. He is a big typical. We are almost positive he is 8 years old and will prob hit the ground this week. The hunter is set on bow hunting the deer so we will see . It could end up being a challenge!


----------



## DR_Smith

Great news on a new hit list deer!!! Waiting to see! GL this morning!!


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill

Newbie question: Just wondering but how often are deer accidentally taken that were not on the hit list, seems like with the high quantity of deer that are seen on a regular basis that it would be easy to mistake a passer to a hit lister


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> Great news on a new hit list deer!!! Waiting to see! GL this morning!!


Thanks for the reply. Ready to see someone get a deer!



Bobby Hill said:


> Newbie question: Just wondering but how often are deer accidentally taken that were not on the hit list, seems like with the high quantity of deer that are seen on a regular basis that it would be easy to mistake a passer to a hit lister


My hunters are very good at recognizing Bucks year to year. Itâ€™s really hard to confuse a deee of a lifetime with another deer. Once you see the buck you are after it kinda sticks in your mind day after day until he shows back up.

We really donâ€™t have mistakes my group of hunters have a true passion for raising bucks to their maximum potential.

The buck we were looking at last night for example may get another year. Not sure yet. He is a typical 12 in the low 190s but is in a very safe area of the ranch and far from bordering Fencelines. He doesnâ€™t travel much at all I have watched him 4 years at the same stand. We may give him a chance to try an make a 200â€ typical and breed another year.

Thanks everyone for all the kind words and replies. 
We are out settling traps for coyotes and resetting **** traps at new locations now. I will post a picture of our **** venture this morning and I few minutes.

Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Managment underway.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Round one trapping and varmint control.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Round one trapping and varmint control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a nice pile of *****. Looks like a great start.


----------



## broadonrod

Iâ€™m back in the same bow blind as yesterday. This is my second time to hunt this blind this year. Hopefully it is better than yesterday.
There should be some really big deer at this spot. 

My dad and Matt are hunting trophies this eve. Iâ€™m ready to see a big one on the ground.


----------



## DR_Smith

i think we all are!! haha Make it happen!


----------



## WillieT

Ready for a big one to hit the ground.


----------



## broadonrod

Few does moving in.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gearman

If I didn't see it for myself I would call you crazy but I have seen those deer walk over corn to eat DD and I have also seen it eaten off the ground which I have never seen a protein that deer will eat when it hits the ground. Good luck and stay safe


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck to y'all. Hope to see some bone on the ground. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

so I have noticed (and I like / agree with) that you all do not post deer that you are hunting until they hit the ground.

SO, if you all decide to pass on the main frame 12 are you going to post up some pics?

Also, you have made the comment that you all usually "underscore deer" and have ground GROWTH. So is there a possibility that the 12 could actually be a 200+" deer?


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> so I have noticed (and I like / agree with) that you all do not post deer that you are hunting until they hit the ground.
> 
> SO, if you all decide to pass on the main frame 12 are you going to post up some pics?
> 
> Also, you have made the comment that you all usually "underscore deer" and have ground GROWTH. So is there a possibility that the 12 could actually be a 200+" deer?


Yes Iâ€™ll post him when I get a good photo my self he is at one of my stands.
I donâ€™t usually post deer from other hunters stands. 
I donâ€™t think this Buck makes 200â€ I think he is 191-193 but he could make 200â€ next year. He could also melt. Itâ€™s the gamble we take each year. Even if he melts he is breeding. We decided after looking at pictures from past years he could be 7 years old. He gets to live. 
We really studied him. Low 90s is all we can get. He is an incredible buck! 
Iâ€™m going Home for my boys baseball game but when I come back I will probably sit there and try to get some pictures of him or send Joe and let him get some good photos himself while Iâ€™m gone .

This evening I had a very slow hunt I saw five bucks and four of them were one year olds. The other one I saw right at dark was the same deer I posted last night. Nothing worth posting really this evening for me. The other guys saw some new deer and a couple of nice ones but nothing extraordinary. Our guest videoed an 8 point that will score about 165 to 167- 24â€ wide that was a cool deer.


----------



## hunttexas

broadonrod said:


> Yes Iâ€™ll post him when I get a good photo my self he is at one of my stands.
> I donâ€™t usually post deer from other hunters stands.
> I donâ€™t think this Buck makes 200â€ I think he is 191-193 but he could make 200â€ next year. He could also melt. Itâ€™s the gamble we take each year. Even if he melts he is breeding. We decided after looking at pictures from past years he could be 7 years old. He gets to live.
> We really studied him. Low 90s is all we can get. He is an incredible buck!
> Iâ€™m going Home for my boys baseball game but when I come back I will probably sit there and try to get some pictures of him or send Joe and let him get some good photos himself while Iâ€™m gone .
> 
> This evening I had a very slow hunt I saw five bucks and four of them were one year olds. The other one I saw right at dark was the same deer I posted last night. Nothing worth posting really this evening for me. The other guys saw some new deer and a couple of nice ones but nothing extraordinary. Our guest videoed an 8 point that will score about 165 to 167- 24â€ wide that was a cool deer.


Why not just post the pictures you studied that concluded low 90s?


----------



## DR_Smith

Thanks for the reply.
That is a monster 8!!!


----------



## tpool

So Bret are you having to drive back to Houston for Jr's baseball games? Or is home now closer to the ranch/ Just wondering if you are having to drive all those miles!! Keep the updates coming - we really enjoy them and thank you!!!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## broadonrod

tpool said:


> So Bret are you having to drive back to Houston for Jr's baseball games? Or is home now closer to the ranch/ Just wondering if you are having to drive all those miles!! Keep the updates coming - we really enjoy them and thank you!!!
> 
> T-BONE
> (tpool)


650 Miles round trip lol itâ€™s worth every mile.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> 650 Miles round trip lol itâ€™s worth every mile.


You need to buy a small lear or cititation...lol...

There and back between innings!!!

John


----------



## broadonrod

Few pics the guys have sent me.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> You need to buy a small lear or cititation...lol...
> 
> There and back between innings!!!
> 
> John


 That would be nice LOL! 
Just catching up if you guys see anymore dear I will post the pictures up


----------



## WillieT

There are some studs in those pictures.


----------



## pacontender

That 8 is a beast.


----------



## TxDuSlayer

Dang that's a big arse dang snake........


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin

That rattler been hitting the DD

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 610 & 1/2

That guy on the left needs to go!


----------



## broadonrod

610 & 1/2 said:


> That guy on the left needs to go!


He prob wonâ€™t make it this year.

Here is a nice young buck Brody sent me this morning,
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> That rattler been hitting the DD
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


That was a fat one.


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> He prob wonâ€™t make it this year.
> 
> Here is a nice young buck Brody sent me this morning,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the width. Will he go 24"? Beautiful buck.


----------



## WillieT

Hope little man had a good game.


----------



## sea sick

Did that snake make it back into the brush..unharmed


----------



## broadonrod

sea sick said:


> Did that snake make it back into the brush..unharmed


 He did. Jimmy took that picture from his stand.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Hope little man had a good game.


I couldnâ€™t be more proud! He is 7 years old now. They grow so fast. Here is a shot to centerfield he nailed today. Heâ€™s the first batter on the team and I couldnâ€™t be more proud! It was worth every mile getting back here to see that today. He had three base hits!
Thanhs! Brett





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Look at the resemblance in these two bucks. They are one stand apart and the guys are watching them now but look how much they look alike. I believe both of these bucks are the offspring out of the big 12 I arrowed a couple of years ago. This is the area where he rutted and we have a bunch of wide flat horn deer just like him in that area now. 
First picture is Jimmy the second picture is live from Brody. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Joe felt left out so hereâ€™s the only deer Jo has seen so far this evening LOL
Thatâ€™s what makes this place so fun, we have a good idea what kinda dee live on the ranch but it is still extremely hard hunting at times. It sure keeps it fun and real one a big one does walk out. Only running a dozen cameras on 76 feed stations keeps the excitement through the whole deer season.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Look at the resemblance in these two bucks. They are one stand apart and the guys are watching them now but look how much they look alike. I believe both of these bucks are the offspring out of the big 12 I arrowed a couple of years ago. This is the area where he rutted and we have a bunch of wide flat horn deer just like him in that area now.
> First picture is Jimmy the second picture is live from Brody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have always said wide is flat narrow is tall.

Good looking hat racks no matter. Hats off to Little man and You for making dang he is more important than those bucks!!!

John


----------



## broadonrod

Jimmie just sent me a new picture. Looks like he has some cool stuff going on around his bases.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pacontender

Great bucks.


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> I couldnâ€™t be more proud! He is 7 years old now. They grow so fast. Here is a shot to centerfield he nailed today. Heâ€™s the first batter on the team and I couldnâ€™t be more proud! It was worth every mile getting back here to see that today. He had three base hits!
> Thanhs! Brett
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's really great. Enjoy the time with him. You just can't believe how fast they grow up and are gone. I have 5 grand kids, ranging in age from 25 down to 4. As the grow older they don't seem to have the time for you that they did when they were young. Savor your time.


----------



## DR_Smith

That's a nice deer from Jimmy stand!! 
I hear ya on the kids.. I work opening wkend of rifle, but that is also my daughters first cheer competition, then filling wkend when I'm home we have birthday party for her!! She is way more important then any deer! She is ready to hunt though!!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the kind words and replies.

If anyone is interested the Every Day Heroes auction and benefit is this coming Wednesday in El Campo Texas. 
All the proceeds go to our US Veterans!
This is the same organization that we built the Texas Swordfish Seminars to benefit.

We will be giving away another hunt on our pasture and they have a lot of other really cool stuff to auction off. 
I donâ€™t think you will find a better organization that does anymore for veterans then these folks do!

Here is a photo of their Facebook page and a link to check them out if youâ€™re interested in going. It is a great thing all of these folks put together to help our Veterans.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1138963536233861&id=386646808132208

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

As a Verteran, I just want to say thank you for what you have done in the past and continue to do for veterans. It's greatly appreciated and well respected. It's something you don't have to do but do DO put of respect and kindness, so thank you. You have changed the dinamics of trophy hunting from management to supporting others that I hope many others will follow. So thank you for all you do!


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> As a Verteran, I just want to say thank you for what you have done in the past and continue to do for veterans. It's greatly appreciated and well respected. It's something you don't have to do but do DO put of respect and kindness, so thank you. You have changed the dinamics of trophy hunting from management to supporting others that I hope many others will follow. So thank you for all you do!


Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Been super busy today, just catching up . Starting to get the first pictures of the evening hunt from the guys.
Joe just sent me this one this Bucks got a cool flyer on his left G2.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown

Keep the pics coming


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> Keep the pics coming


Here is another. Jimmie just sent me this one of a nice up and comer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin4tails

Awesome pics as always. Can't wait to see the next one hit the ground.


----------



## sundownbrown

Amazing


----------



## FISH TAILS

Man that's a beauty!! I've been swamped at work and finally catching up the thread can't wait to see some more great bucks and few Monsters on the ground!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> I couldnâ€™t be more proud! He is 7 years old now. They grow so fast. Here is a shot to centerfield he nailed today. Heâ€™s the first batter on the team and I couldnâ€™t be more proud! It was worth every mile getting back here to see that today. He had three base hits!
> Thanhs! Brett
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats what matters in life!!!!! I wouldn't trade those memories for any deer.


----------



## sundownbrown

Bet the deer are moving well this morning


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> Bet the deer are moving well this morning


 Yes sir they are I am headed there now Brody text me earlier at 8 AM and said he had 43 deer with 21 bucks in front of him! He is still hunting with my dad to try to video the hunt. Their target Buck that my dad is looking for has become very elusive. They did see him on trail camera a couple of times early morning. The good thing is he is in a very safe place on the ranch the bad thing is the last two seasons this deer broke his horns early. This year he went from a 12 to a 17 or 18 point. Thatâ€™s a good thing but still he is a fighter so every day the odds go down of him getting him before his horns break. Once I deer breaks his times on our ranch he gets a pass so Iâ€™m hoping he gets him soon. We still have several areas that have not been hunted and we have still not run cameras on them so I am excited to get down there and do some more scouting. 
There are five bucks on the hit list. None of them have shown himself other than on trail cam before daylight. 
The rain we got a couple of weeks ago changed everything and has made it really tough hunting.,


----------



## tpool

broadonrod said:


> 650 Miles round trip lol itâ€™s worth every mile.


I know it is brother! Good on 'ya! The deer can wait!!! Awesome hit he had by the way!!!!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## broadonrod

tpool said:


> I know it is brother! Good on 'ya! The deer can wait!!! Awesome hit he had by the way!!!!
> 
> T-BONE
> (tpool)


Thanks! 
I try and make all the games. Itâ€™s so exciting seeing him grow.


----------



## broadonrod

Well super disappointed today! 
I mentioned in my post this morning that the buck my dad has been hunting seems to break every year in October! 
Just after I posted that... I was talking to one of my friends & Double Down customers from here on the board and I got a text the Big Buck my dad was hunting is now broken! 

He broke of one of his teeener tines. 
He would have been a new ranch record Iâ€™m sure. I think he still would be but we stand by our rules and we donâ€™t shoot broken antlered trophies. 
He has hunted that deer every day since Bow season started morning and evening.
The good news is we didnâ€™t find him dead itâ€™s just a small broken tine and Buck gets to breed again this year. 
I watch this deer three years and this was his best antlers by far. 
Hopefully he gets bigger next year. Very disappointing for sure. 

Im Sending my dad to another one of my stands to hunt a deer I planned on hunting this year. There is also another buck at the same stand that could easily break 200 inches that we know of so far. Both of these bucks are in the age bracket we want to take. I was just hoping to get him that Monster this year. 

Iâ€™m going to move to another area of the ranch this evening and start scouting for a couple of bucks we havenâ€™t seen yet that could be really good deer this year.
The evening hunts have been very slow the morning hunts have been very good the guy say so we will see. 

Thanks again for all the replies and comments itâ€™s good to be back at the ranch and Iâ€™m ready to see some deer!


----------



## bowmansdad

Sorry to hear about your dadâ€™s buck! Iâ€™m betting he gets a monster anyway!
Good luck to all and thanks again for letting us tag along!ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## ethic1

Let's see him!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Sad news for sure. But next year he may be even bigger. Gotta hope for the best. Hope your dad gets on one that is even bigger.


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> Sorry to hear about your dadâ€™s buck! Iâ€™m betting he gets a monster anyway!
> Good luck to all and thanks again for letting us tag along!ðŸ'ðŸ'


Thanks. Itâ€™s a blast sharing the hunts and season!



ethic1 said:


> Let's see him!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Iâ€™ll post him once I get some good still pictures. Iâ€™m going to put some time in on getting good photos of him once we get a couple of deer on the ground.



WillieT said:


> Sad news for sure. But next year he may be even bigger. Gotta hope for the best. Hope your dad gets on one that is even bigger.


I think the buck has a good chance to get better. He should be 8 years old this year. It may be pretty tough helping the old man find one better this year but you never know.
We have 3 target deer being hunted this eve. Matt and my dad are on Bucks that are shooters. 
Me, Jimmie and John are all looking. Brody is with my dad filming and Joe is scouting the next blind over where both bucks were seen last year several times. 
Iâ€™m in a stand I havenâ€™t set in this year. There were several at this stand last year that could be giants.

Thanks for the kind words fellas! Hope to have some live pictures from the blind soon.


----------



## broadonrod

Iâ€™m going to have to do some trimming here tomorrow lol! Would be hard to launch an arrow out of 3 of these windows.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Can you find the deer? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOWLHOOK

I see what looks like his 3â€™s &4â€™s but not his body 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Sorry to hear that I'm sure your dad will find a nice one. Good luck to all hope to see y'all soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

FOWLHOOK said:


> I see what looks like his 3â€™s &4â€™s but not his body
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is sleeping in there lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Sorry to hear that I'm sure your dad will find a nice one. Good luck to all hope to see y'all soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See ya soon, looking forward to yâ€™all making it down again this year!

Your missing out on the fried soft shell turtle tonight 
You never know whatâ€™s for dinner around here! Lol
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivomec

broadonrod said:


> Can you find the deer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like he is bedded down. Looking at the tree, straight down in the brush.


----------



## broadonrod

2 youngsters just walked in.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Can you find the deer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I can. Thank you because I can never find the dam cat.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> See ya soon, looking forward to yâ€™all making it down again this year!
> 
> Your missing out on the fried soft shell turtle tonight
> You never know whatâ€™s for dinner around here! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bet it's good. Never had a bad meal there that's for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Well super disappointed today!
> I mentioned in my post this morning that the buck my dad has been hunting seems to break every year in October!
> Just after I posted that... I was talking to one of my friends & Double Down customers from here on the board and I got a text the Big Buck my dad was hunting is now broken!
> 
> He broke of one of his teeener tines.
> He would have been a new ranch record Iâ€™m sure. I think he still would be but we stand by our rules and we donâ€™t shoot broken antlered trophies.
> He has hunted that deer every day since Bow season started morning and evening.
> The good news is we didnâ€™t find him dead itâ€™s just a small broken tine and Buck gets to breed again this year.
> I watch this deer three years and this was his best antlers by far.
> Hopefully he gets bigger next year. Very disappointing for sure.
> 
> Im Sending my dad to another one of my stands to hunt a deer I planned on hunting this year. There is also another buck at the same stand that could easily break 200 inches that we know of so far. Both of these bucks are in the age bracket we want to take. I was just hoping to get him that Monster this year.
> 
> Iâ€™m going to move to another area of the ranch this evening and start scouting for a couple of bucks we havenâ€™t seen yet that could be really good deer this year.
> The evening hunts have been very slow the morning hunts have been very good the guy say so we will see.
> 
> Thanks again for all the replies and comments itâ€™s good to be back at the ranch and Iâ€™m ready to see some deer!


Dang it man!! I was hoping for your Dad to get this one!! Oh well he will still win the war!! Lol


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> Dang it man!! I was hoping for your Dad to get this one!! Oh well he will still win the war!! Lol


I didnâ€™t post anymore pictures from the stand this evening because I got covered up in the last 20 minutes of the hunt with some good deer. They deer got really close and the camera had to get put down. Starting Tomorrow we have my dad on another Buck this guy after! He is a good one! We figure this buck added 35-40â€ this year. Hopefully he gets on him fast. Matt will be after his Buck in the morning also. His deer was a no-show this evening again.


----------



## DR_Smith

Good luck to all this morning. Seems like another good morning


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> Good luck to all this morning. Seems like another good morning


Lots of bucks this morning but none of the ones we were after. 
Hereâ€™s a new one that showed. He added mass, spread and longer brows this year plus a little G4. 
He could end up being a great deer IMO. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Jeweler

*Take or pass?*



broadonrod said:


> Been super busy today, just catching up . Starting to get the first pictures of the evening hunt from the guys.
> Joe just sent me this one this Bucks got a cool flyer on his left G2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With the age and development on this buck, is it time to take him?


----------



## WillieT

How was the turtle?


----------



## taylork555

WillieT said:


> How was the turtle?


x2

Genuinely curious haha!


----------



## broadonrod

taylork555 said:


> x2
> 
> Genuinely curious haha!


Well we cleaned the turtle and ended up eating King Crab lol. 
We are saving the turtle for our fish and shrimp fry later this week 
John wanted to eat crab I brought from town before he headed home so the turtle is on ice.

My dad can cook some good soft shell turtle. Heâ€™s b en asking me to bring my one for a while. I caught that one the day before I came to the ranch while Fishing behind my house.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> How was the turtle?


Those suckers are hard to clean lol!


----------



## broadonrod

Texas Jeweler said:


> With the age and development on this buck, is it time to take him?


This buck will get 2-4 more years before he is old enough to shoot on our plan.
He is 6 years old now Iâ€™m pretty sure.
He did very well this season and was an 8 Point frame last year.
He grew more mass, added G4s, longer kickers and beams. His spread is prob 1â€ wider as well. This buck could very possibly become a 200â€ plus deer feeding year round.


----------



## broadonrod

Iâ€™m in a stand thatâ€™s only been sat in once this season. We have been road feeding DD and corn here for several days. Iâ€™m excited about this evenings hunt. 
My dad is with Brody again and hopefully they get this new Buck they are after today!
Matt is back in his stand hunting the same buck he has been hoping to see since opening day of bow season. 

Jimmie is bouncing around stand to stand just like me looking for a shooter. 
Joe is scouting for 3 bucks we passed last year at another blind hoping to see what they turned into this season. 

Right now I have 3 big pigs, 3 javalina and about 1000 dove! No deer here at this blind yet but there are some big ones that live here. Hopefully a few should w up for pictures. I only brought my camera today.


----------



## jimmiehammond

Im ready to see some big mfers.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

I'm ready to put an arrow in a big mfer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## broadonrod

4 pigs I didnâ€™t see the little fella 
The deer arenâ€™t the only thing that loves the Double Down! Jack rabbits are hooked on it! I had 7 in that pile. They keep stomping each other lol!























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck hope to see some BBD pics soon. Maybe I need to come down and show y'all how it's done lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> I'm ready to put an arrow in a big mfer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Waiting on you!


----------



## broadonrod

jimmiehammond said:


> Im ready to see some big mfers.


Iâ€™m going to show you one at this stand before dark !
Iâ€™m in my secret spot!


----------



## broadonrod

Texas Jeweler said:


> With the age and development on this buck, is it time to take him?


Iâ€™m sorry I quoted the wrong deer. 
This Buck is old. He has prob already reached his maximum potential. We were going to offer him as a Managment deer but he broke a browtine. He is a 9 year old buck. We have posted him here on 2cool for 5 seasons I believe. He did explode this year with his best head ever. I was thinking of a different buck that is similar to him. 
He will prob get left another year and surprise us and pop again.


----------



## broadonrod

Lot of does and fawns moving in. 
14 does, 9 fawns, 22 nipple backs, 4 pigs and one ancient melt down buck! 
Heâ€™s prob 13-14 years old and has melted into one of the ugliest Bucks ever lol!
This Buck was in the 160s -170s at 5-10 years old. We know him very well from years past. What an old worrier.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

jimmiehammond said:


> Im ready to see some big mfers.


Me too, you guys need to get out of camp and get to hunting!!!


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Good luck hope to see some BBD pics soon. Maybe I need to come down and show y'all how it's done lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That may be what we need! See ya soon!

Lots of deer moving early today Iâ€™m pretty pumped about the next hour or so!
Still no big deer but I got a good feeling about this eve! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

This old timer just walked in. Lots of yearling bucks showing up as well.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxDuSlayer

broadonrod said:


> Lot of does and fawns moving in.
> 14 does, 9 fawns, 22 nipple backs, 4 pigs and one ancient melt down buck!
> Heâ€™s prob 13-14 years old and has melted into one of the ugliest Bucks ever lol!
> This Buck was in the 160s -170s at 5-10 years old. We know him very well from years past. What an old worrier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brett, so at one point that buck was 160 to 170 class whitetail? I know once they reach there prime then they start to regress but wow to be that is truly amazing


----------



## broadonrod

TxDuSlayer said:


> Brett, so at one point that buck was 160 to 170 class whitetail? I know once they reach there prime then they start to regress but wow to be that is truly amazing


Yes Sr. We call him â€œthe old manâ€ we have found at least one side of his sheds for 8-9 years maybe 10. I have all of them inside the camp house, we have had many conversations with hunters and even biologist about old deer holding his sheds. At his best he might have made mid-170s.


----------



## bowmansdad

broadonrod said:


> This old timer just walked in. Lots of yearling bucks showing up as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a beautiful buck! Love those WIDE ones! ðŸ'ðŸ'


----------



## bowmansdad

broadonrod said:


> 4 pigs I didnâ€™t see the little fella
> The deer arenâ€™t the only thing that loves the Double Down! Jack rabbits are hooked on it! I had 7 in that pile. They keep stomping each other lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hate all pigs!ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±


----------



## broadonrod

Several bucks moving in now. Hard to keep up with. Still none I was hoping for yet.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> What a beautiful buck! Love those WIDE ones! í ½í±í ½í±


Brody Text me that they saw a monster coming through the brush 30 minutes ago. I havenâ€™t heard anything else from them. My dad may have gotten his buck. 
Iâ€™m getting no text back from them.


----------



## rudytail10

Man I hope so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Man I hope so.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just got text. Itâ€™s a new buck super heavy horned and big but not the buck they were after. :/


----------



## broadonrod

I now have over 50 hogs! Time to get the traps set.


----------



## bowmansdad

Waiting for pics!


----------



## sea sick

broadonrod said:


> Yes Sr. We call him â€œthe old manâ€ we have found at least one side of his sheds for 8-9 years maybe 10. I have all of them inside the camp house, we have had many conversations with hunters and even biologist about old deer holding his sheds. At his best he might have made mid-170s.


Betcha 2 bags of DD he's a 8 point 130 class or better next year!! Ya never know!!


----------



## finz

Thanks again for keeping us in the loop, GREATNESS! Good luck to all!!!!


----------



## DR_Smith

Did you hear back or any blood?


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Those suckers are hard to clean lol!


Yes sir they are. I have had soft shell turtle, it's been a while ago, but I remember it as being very tasty.

Sorry your dad did not get his buck. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## sundownbrown

Man I wish I was in the blind this morning, deer moving well?


----------



## broadonrod

I hope to see a bunch of Yâ€™all at the banquet tonight supporting our Everyday Heroes! I just drove in for it from the ranch. If you do make it come by and say hello at the Double Down Deer Feed table.
Itâ€™s going to be a blast over 80 auction items including lots of Hunts, guns, fishing trips and a lot more. I lost count of the guns Clayton told me about in the bucket raffles as well. This is a great event for a great cause supporting our US veterans.

Doors open at 5:30, dinner is at 7 PM in the auction starts just after dinner.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B&C

broadonrod said:


> Well super disappointed today!
> I mentioned in my post this morning that the buck my dad has been hunting seems to break every year in October!
> Just after I posted that... I was talking to one of my friends & Double Down customers from here on the board and I got a text the Big Buck my dad was hunting is now broken!
> 
> He broke of one of his teeener tines.
> He would have been a new ranch record Iâ€™m sure. I think he still would be but we stand by our rules and we donâ€™t shoot broken antlered trophies.
> He has hunted that deer every day since Bow season started morning and evening.
> The good news is we didnâ€™t find him dead itâ€™s just a small broken tine and Buck gets to breed again this year.
> I watch this deer three years and this was his best antlers by far.
> Hopefully he gets bigger next year. Very disappointing for sure.
> 
> Im Sending my dad to another one of my stands to hunt a deer I planned on hunting this year. There is also another buck at the same stand that could easily break 200 inches that we know of so far. Both of these bucks are in the age bracket we want to take. I was just hoping to get him that Monster this year.
> 
> Iâ€™m going to move to another area of the ranch this evening and start scouting for a couple of bucks we havenâ€™t seen yet that could be really good deer this year.
> The evening hunts have been very slow the morning hunts have been very good the guy say so we will see.
> 
> Thanks again for all the replies and comments itâ€™s good to be back at the ranch and Iâ€™m ready to see some deer!


I hated to hear this news!


----------



## willydavenport

Brett, would you please share the logic on not shooting any broken horn deer? I don't see how it matters much especially if a deer is on the management hit list. They are what they are, boken tines or not. And if it's a trophy and the hunter doesn't care, a taxidermist can always repair a time.


----------



## broadonrod

willydavenport said:


> Brett, would you please share the logic on not shooting any broken horn deer? I don't see how it matters much especially if a deer is on the management hit list. They are what they are, boken tines or not. And if it's a trophy and the hunter doesn't care, a taxidermist can always repair a time.


Iâ€™m sure that different hunters will have different opinions on broken up deer. To work so hard to build beautiful trophy class bucks and shoot them busted up just doesnâ€™t work for us. We have other bucks to hunt and if we get a deer or not during the season nobody on our ranch really stresses over it. Itâ€™s just a plan all of our hunters agree with. We may slide on an inch or so if a deer is missing part of a browtine or something and he has exploded at a really old age. Itâ€™s always a group decision on our place. I my self donâ€™t want to shoot a busted up deer.

Kinda like buying a new truck with a dent in the door. I could live with a scratch but not a big dent.  we actually have another buck we are considering taking that is missing a 2â€ little tine. This buck we are afraid will never be this good ever again do to his age. He may be an exception because he is also a very big deer and I would hate to see him melt.

There are exceptions but not often in our plan.


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a nice buck Joe sent me earlier.
Iâ€™ll post more tomorrow I just got in from the Veterans Benefit.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Here is a nice buck Joe sent me earlier.
> Iâ€™ll post more tomorrow I just got in from the Veterans Benefit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That deer is going to be a monster in a few years, he's amazing already.


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Here is a nice buck Joe sent me earlier.
> Iâ€™ll post more tomorrow I just got in from the Veterans Benefit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's really amazing how different views giv you a different perspective. That deer is a beautiful deer right now, but he is going to be a hoss.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> It's really amazing how different views giv you a different perspective. That deer is a beautiful deer right now, but he is going to be a hoss.


Joe sat at this stand again. He sent me some more pictures of that same buck. 
I agree 100% he could be a monster in the making. I love the mass we are seeing now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazenreds

broadonrod said:


> Joe sat at this stand again. He sent me some more pictures of that same buck.
> I agree 100% he could be a monster in the making. I love the mass we are seeing now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a beautiful beast! It looks like he's working on a matching point on his left brow tine as well. What is the age estimate on him?


----------



## broadonrod

chazenreds said:


> That is a beautiful beast! It looks like he's working on a matching point on his left brow tine as well. What is the age estimate on him?


He could be 6 but I think he is 7 years old. I have watched this buck 4 seasons now. He used to live at my wifeâ€™s stand then he moved over one blind. We added the new blind and feed station 3 seasons ago. We add feed locations to spread the deer out and give them more room. This buck took advantage of that and kinda owns this feed location now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

broadonrod said:


> I hope to see a bunch of Yâ€™all at the banquet tonight supporting our Everyday Heroes! I just drove in for it from the ranch. If you do make it come by and say hello at the Double Down Deer Feed table.
> Itâ€™s going to be a blast over 80 auction items including lots of Hunts, guns, fishing trips and a lot more. I lost count of the guns Clayton told me about in the bucket raffles as well. This is a great event for a great cause supporting our US veterans.
> 
> Doors open at 5:30, dinner is at 7 PM in the auction starts just after dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


About last nights banquet! 
Thank you to all the 2cool folks that weee present at the banquet last night it was a blast meeting all of yâ€™all! A special thanks to the Ryan family again this year for all you do for the Veterans! What an Incredible and heart warming event once again seeing so many great folks come together supporting those who have given so much for our freedom! 
The event raised over 80,000.00 for our Everyday Heroes I canâ€™t wait for next years banquet already!


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a cool up and comer Brody sent me from this mornings hunt. Seeing a few new bucks each day.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tail'in around

broadonrod said:


> Here is a cool up and comer Brody sent me from this mornings hunt. Seeing a few new bucks each day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That up and comer has got to be 6-7 years old!!!!

Once again ya'll have one heck of a thing going on.....I think from Thanksgiving to Christmas is going to be exciting this year.


----------



## broadonrod

Tail'in around said:


> That up and comer has got to be 6-7 years old!!!!
> 
> Once again ya'll have one heck of a thing going on.....I think from Thanksgiving to Christmas is going to be exciting this year.


Thanks! Yes I think he is 6 he could be 7 years old no doubt. He was a clean slick 10 Point last year. We have taken our best Bucks at 8, 9 and even 10 years old. Some do it some donâ€™t but opportunity is a big part of our plan for sure. This one could be a great deer.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Great to see everyone at the banquet last night! And thanks Brett for donating the largest auction item of the night, a deer hunt on your place.
That gentleman really stepped up and he will have a blast down there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Great to see everyone at the banquet last night! And thanks Brett for donating the largest auction item of the night, a deer hunt on your place.
> That gentleman really stepped up and he will have a blast down there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Mikey. It was good seeing you there. I was very happy about the bids on that hunt. Some very generous folks waving their hands in the air last night.

We have 3 hunters for in the stands this eve. Hopefully I get some pictures to post soon.

Thanks everyone for all the replies.


----------



## tshort

How much was the winning bid?


----------



## Bukkskin

Looking good as usual :cheers:


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Thank you Mikey. It was good seeing you there. I was very happy about the bids on that hunt. Some very generous folks waving their hands in the air last night.
> 
> We have 3 hunters for in the stands this eve. Hopefully I get some pictures to post soon.
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the replies.


Man I can't thank y'all enough for everything. It was a great event. Looking forward to seeing you soon. Again thanks for helping us and our veterans. We wouldn't be able to what are doing without you and your family's support. First class that's for sure. Thanks mikey and josh for coming out as well. Was good to see y'all again we will have to do it again real soon. Hope y'all start seeing some monsters real soon this cooler weather should help. Thanks again everyone we are truly blessed to able to help our veterans in need.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B&C

*Darker Antlers*

I wonder why the bucks' antlers are darker this year? Even our traditional light horned bucks are dark this year.


----------



## jtburf

B&C said:


> I wonder why the bucks' antlers are darker this year? Even our traditional light horned bucks are dark this year.


I have been told by biologist that the antler darkness come from the bushes that they rub the velvet off in.

JOhn


----------



## broadonrod

tshort said:


> How much was the winning bid?


I was around 10,500.00 I think on our hunt.

Joe is sending me live pictures now of a couple nice bucks. I will post a couple in a minute theyâ€™re coming in as Iâ€™m typing.


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a few pictures joe is sending me from the stand. Wish I was there!

He says he has a bigger one walking in now heâ€™s going to send me pictures in a second.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tshort

broadonrod said:


> I was around 10,500.00 I think on our hunt.
> 
> Joe is sending me live pictures now of a couple nice bucks. I will post a couple in a minute theyâ€™re coming in as Iâ€™m typing.


That's awesome! Congratulations! Both to the Veterans and the feed fund....and the winner.


----------



## broadonrod

Hereâ€™s the one Joe has walking in now. 
This eight point eating at the feeder is now on the hit list as a management buck he might make 9 points but he doesnâ€™t fit in at that feed station. This new buck with the kickers walking in has a lot of potential this is the first time he has seen him. The guys are still seeing new deer every sitting.

All straight to the protein feeder even with 100 lbs of corn on the ground. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

tshort said:


> That's awesome! Congratulations! Both to the Veterans and the feed fund....and the winner.


Thank you my brother but that money doesnâ€™t go to our feed fund it all goes to the veterans! We were very proud of what that hot brought in for sure!


----------



## broadonrod

B&C said:


> I wonder why the bucks' antlers are darker this year? Even our traditional light horned bucks are dark this year.


What are you feeding


----------



## broadonrod

John couldnâ€™t stand it I guess heâ€™s watching 2cool from the stand. 
Hereâ€™s a picture he took of one just before daylight coming into the feeder but he left early he said. This is a cool buck and I know him he exploded this year. Not the best picture but he did say it was before daylight and snapped this off his video screen.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> Thank you my brother but that money doesnâ€™t go to our feed fund it all goes to the veterans! We were very proud of what that hot brought in for sure!


So, did you basically auction off a deer hunt on your place for about $10,500 with the proceeds going to Veterans?

If so that is very cool. About what B & C score would the hunter probably take of the hunt?


----------



## Gearman

Holy browtines haha , I would almost have to consider taking that guy out of the heard just because of the damage those daggers could do. I have photos of a huge buck at a friends place a few years back where and giant 8 head about 9" inside the neck of the biggest deer on the property. Was the last time the deer was ever spotted. Curious do you ever decide to take a deer out because of its attuide vs what it offers to the heard?


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> So, did you basically auction off a deer hunt on your place for about $10,500 with the proceeds going to Veterans?
> 
> If so that is very cool. About what B & C score would the hunter probably take of the hunt?


 The hunt was auctioned off for a buck under 150. We donâ€™t really count a lot of inches when weâ€™re doing hot like this. We will just try to find something old enough that this gentleman is happy with. I think he is going to bring his wife to hunt with us. They were very generous to be that much on the hunt.


----------



## broadonrod

Gearman said:


> Holy browtines haha , I would almost have to consider taking that guy out of the heard just because of the damage those daggers could do. I have photos of a huge buck at a friends place a few years back where and giant 8 head about 9" inside the neck of the biggest deer on the property. Was the last time the deer was ever spotted. Curious do you ever decide to take a deer out because of its attuide vs what it offers to the heard?


This buck is of age to hunt now he should be about nine years old he has been an eight point with a kicker his whole life as long as I can remember anyway. This year he has a mainframe 10 with three or four kickers. He got a little wider a little taller and longer main beams plus he grew small G4s. Mass also did better this year.
If none of the lease members want to take him he will probably just get another year. We have shot a couple of deer that were very aggressive in the past because we had better up in comers to look forward to in the area. Itâ€™s not something we really want to do but we have taken a couple of mean old bucks out in the past.


----------



## broadonrod

Another pic of a cool buck!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinguy

You've got some great looking bucks coming up. Thanks for sharing, I have no idea when I am going to be able to get out and see some in real life so your pics help.


----------



## ROBOWADER

have you guys shot anything yet?


----------



## broadonrod

fishinguy said:


> You've got some great looking bucks coming up. Thanks for sharing, I have no idea when I am going to be able to get out and see some in real life so your pics help.


Good luck this season! Itâ€™s been very slow and very hot so far at our place so you havenâ€™t probably missed much. Hope you find a good one this year .



ROBOWADER said:


> have you guys shot anything yet?


No trophy deer yet, we killed to management deer with the guys from trained assassinâ€™s TV show and a pile of hogs. 
My dad hunted that one deer over 40 hunts and the other deer he had a few more hunts in aroubd five I think. Neither one of the deer showed for him. Matt has been hunting a buck and has 40 or so hunts in on him as well counting morning and evening hunts combined. Bob has an old Buck he is going to try to take as his first deer with a bow. He has about a dozen hunts in on him already..I think the way we have him set up now he will get that deer Sunday evening or Monday. 
He has seen the deer he is after on the hoof during hunting hours once but decided to take him with a bow and he never came into range.
John has seen a deer he was interested in but he decided he was too young so he is off hunting another blind looking for another one now. 
Jimmy and I are still on the lookout LOL. Monica has one Buck in mind but I really want her to see some more deer before she decides to hunt that one. The one that she is looking at now, or hoping to see is not as big as the other two but he is very old and a very cool deer. She has watch this deer come in to her blind area for several years. This year he added about 30 inches and is really a nice buck.
I did put a little time in on one buck I have watched for seven seasons but he disappeared on me. I think all the 4-6 year old younger bucks have run him to another area. Iâ€™m going to get back on top of that one once I get back Sunday I believe. He has always been a very regular deer I hope with this cool weather I can put some kind of a pattern on him but still Iâ€™m not dead set on taking him yet I want to see him on the hoof.

I have a feeling a couple of nice ones will hit the ground pretty soon. We are targeting more of our older deer than our biggest deer this year. Planning on letting some real monsters walk this season and hunting a few of these ancient deer that have done well. We have the best looking 3 to 7 year-old up and comers we have ever seen.

Thanks for the reply my brother maybe later in the season once we get caught up I can get you down there again for weekend. Good to hear from you and thanks again for those maps !!!

Brett


----------



## ROBOWADER

Anytime, I hope the maps are working out for you! Can't wait to see something BIG on the ground!



broadonrod said:


> Good luck this season! Itâ€™s been very slow and very hot so far at our place so you havenâ€™t probably missed much. Hope you find a good one this year .
> 
> No trophy deer yet, we killed to management deer with the guys from trained assassinâ€™s TV show and a pile of hogs.
> My dad hunted that one deer over 40 hunts and the other deer he had a few more hunts in aroubd five I think. Neither one of the deer showed for him. Matt has been hunting a buck and has 40 or so hunts in on him as well counting morning and evening hunts combined. Bob has an old Buck he is going to try to take as his first deer with a bow. He has about a dozen hunts in on him already..I think the way we have him set up now he will get that deer Sunday evening or Monday.
> He has seen the deer he is after on the hoof during hunting hours once but decided to take him with a bow and he never came into range.
> John has seen a deer he was interested in but he decided he was too young so he is off hunting another blind looking for another one now.
> Jimmy and I are still on the lookout LOL. Monica has one Buck in mind but I really want her to see some more deer before she decides to hunt that one. The one that she is looking at now, or hoping to see is not as big as the other two but he is very old and a very cool deer. She has watch this deer come in to her blind area for several years. This year he added about 30 inches and is really a nice buck.
> I did put a little time in on one buck I have watched for seven seasons but he disappeared on me. I think all the 4-6 year old younger bucks have run him to another area. Iâ€™m going to get back on top of that one once I get back Sunday I believe. He has always been a very regular deer I hope with this cool weather I can put some kind of a pattern on him but still Iâ€™m not dead set on taking him yet I want to see him on the hoof.
> 
> I have a feeling a couple of nice ones will hit the ground pretty soon. We are targeting more of our older deer than our biggest deer this year. Planning on letting some real monsters walk this season and hunting a few of these ancient deer that have done well. We have the best looking 3 to 7 year-old up and comers we have ever seen.
> 
> Thanks for the reply my brother maybe later in the season once we get caught up I can get you down there again for weekend. Good to hear from you and thanks again for those maps !!!
> 
> Brett


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> The hunt was auctioned off for a buck under 150. We donâ€™t really count a lot of inches when weâ€™re doing hot like this. We will just try to find something old enough that this gentleman is happy with. I think he is going to bring his wife to hunt with us. They were very generous to be that much on the hunt.


To a good cause. angelsm


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Good luck this season! Itâ€™s been very slow and very hot so far at our place so you havenâ€™t probably missed much. Hope you find a good one this year .
> 
> No trophy deer yet, we killed to management deer with the guys from trained assassinâ€™s TV show and a pile of hogs.
> My dad hunted that one deer over 40 hunts and the other deer he had a few more hunts in aroubd five I think. Neither one of the deer showed for him. Matt has been hunting a buck and has 40 or so hunts in on him as well counting morning and evening hunts combined. Bob has an old Buck he is going to try to take as his first deer with a bow. He has about a dozen hunts in on him already..I think the way we have him set up now he will get that deer Sunday evening or Monday.
> He has seen the deer he is after on the hoof during hunting hours once but decided to take him with a bow and he never came into range.
> John has seen a deer he was interested in but he decided he was too young so he is off hunting another blind looking for another one now.
> Jimmy and I are still on the lookout LOL. Monica has one Buck in mind but I really want her to see some more deer before she decides to hunt that one. The one that she is looking at now, or hoping to see is not as big as the other two but he is very old and a very cool deer. She has watch this deer come in to her blind area for several years. This year he added about 30 inches and is really a nice buck.
> I did put a little time in on one buck I have watched for seven seasons but he disappeared on me. I think all the 4-6 year old younger bucks have run him to another area. Iâ€™m going to get back on top of that one once I get back Sunday I believe. He has always been a very regular deer I hope with this cool weather I can put some kind of a pattern on him but still Iâ€™m not dead set on taking him yet I want to see him on the hoof.
> 
> I have a feeling a couple of nice ones will hit the ground pretty soon. We are targeting more of our older deer than our biggest deer this year. Planning on letting some real monsters walk this season and hunting a few of these ancient deer that have done well. We have the best looking 3 to 7 year-old up and comers we have ever seen.
> 
> Thanks for the reply my brother maybe later in the season once we get caught up I can get you down there again for weekend. Good to hear from you and thanks again for those maps !!!
> 
> Brett


Good luck Brett and crew, it looks like that Double Down is pouring the inches to the antlers and body sizes. Its about time someone developed a feed that wasn't made by a dog food company!!!


----------



## WillieT

Hope to see some blood soon. You have shown some really nice up and comers.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Hope to see some blood soon. You have shown some really nice up and comers.


Me too! 
Iâ€™m waiting on pictures from the stand now hopefully the guys see something big! 
Iâ€™m headed back Sunday morning. Little man plays ball tomorrow then Iâ€™m back to the ranch.


----------



## WillieT

I hope the cold we have up here in north Texas is headed your way. Frost and freeze warnings in outlying areas. Might get the big boys moving.


----------



## broadonrod

The guys are starting to see some deer, they are moving a little late this evening. Hereâ€™s two that Joe just sent me. He said he has more walking in now.
John says he has some nice bucks moving now also. Iâ€™ll see if he can get some pictures.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a few in front of John right now these are screenshots from his video camera. Heâ€™s in a bow stand and these bucks are all 20-25 yards. .






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFLack

broadonrod said:


> The guys are starting to see some deer, they are moving a little late this evening. Hereâ€™s two that Joe just sent me. He said he has more walking in now.
> John says he has some nice bucks moving now also. Iâ€™ll see if he can get some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man that 11 is going to be one pretty deer in a few years!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

Mercy!!


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> The guys are starting to see some deer, they are moving a little late this evening. Hereâ€™s two that Joe just sent me. He said he has more walking in now.
> John says he has some nice bucks moving now also. Iâ€™ll see if he can get some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Greatness!! Thanks for sharing once Again!!


----------



## FFLack

finz said:


> Mercy!!


Echo that !!! Man I love big brows and long 2â€™s!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cynoscion

Midlandtxhunter said:


> Good luck Brett and crew, it looks like that Double Down is pouring the inches to the antlers and body sizes. Its about time someone developed a feed that wasn't made by a dog food company!!!


Really? A dog food company? I donâ€™t even feed the feed youâ€™re talking about but Iâ€™d be willing to bet that company spends more money on deer nutrition research than most feed companies have in their entire yearâ€™s operating budget. No offense, but if it wasnâ€™t for this dog food company youâ€™re talking about, we wouldnâ€™t know half as much as we do about the nutritional requirements of whitetail deer during the antler growing cycle. They were the deer feed pioneer.


----------



## broadonrod

Cynoscion said:


> Really? A dog food company? I donâ€™t even feed the feed youâ€™re talking about but Iâ€™d be willing to bet that company spends more money on deer nutrition research than most feed companies have in their entire yearâ€™s operating budget. No offense, but if it wasnâ€™t for this dog food company youâ€™re talking about, we wouldnâ€™t know half as much as we do about the nutritional requirements of whitetail deer during the antler growing cycle. They were the deer feed pioneer.


 Please do us a favor and take all the drama to another post â€œonce again!â€


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> I hope the cold we have up here in north Texas is headed your way. Frost and freeze warnings in outlying areas. Might get the big boys moving.


 Itâ€™s here and the guys saw several new Buckâ€™s this evening. 
The bucj one of our hunters has been after actually showed up at his stand 30 minutes before dark. He just wasnâ€™t in his stand LOL. He has a trail camera on it and the Buck showed up for the first time during daylight hours this evening. 
This little cold snap has the moving.


----------



## Cynoscion

broadonrod said:


> Please do us a favor and take all the drama to another post â€œonce again!â€


Youâ€™re right. My apologies. Just trying to give credit to the pioneers of our industry.


----------



## broadonrod

FFLack said:


> Man that 11 is going to be one pretty deer in a few years!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 definitely looks like he has some potential to be pretty special. Thanks for the replies. I canâ€™t wait to get back down there!



finz said:


> Greatness!! Thanks for sharing once Again!!


 Thanks man I appreciate it we enjoy sharing the photos a lot on here .


----------



## broadonrod

When we let deer get as old as we do on our lease some fail and some progress. Itâ€™s always a gamble letting trophy bucks reach 8-9 and 10 years old. The benefits of letting them get that old are not always just about them growing bigger antlers. It is also important to us that they spread there genetics especially when itâ€™s an exceptional buck. 
This Buck Brody took a photo of today makes me realize how important it is to let deer live to older ages no matter what they score.

Looking at this buck and the location he lives in on the ranch has me almost positive he is the offspring to the buck I took last season. I watched my trophy last year for several years and this is a spitting image of him at the same age. This buck actually looks a little better than my buck did at this age. 
Iâ€™m excited to see what this buck turns into over the next 4-5 years. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunttexas

broadonrod said:


> Please do us a favor and take all the drama to another post â€œonce again!â€


You sure get butt hurt a lot...smh


----------



## broadonrod

The hogs have overrun some of our bow hunting stands so Joe and Brody are thinning a few out. I had 61 the last evening I set there . 
They got 8 at my stand this morning and headed to the next spot now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampus

Like that trap!
Good times!


----------



## broadonrod

Had a nice one show up about 15 minutes ago.  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Actually that was just Brody putting out corn. Brody also nailed a couple of yotes this morning.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset

broadonrod said:


> The hogs have overrun some of our bow hunting stands so Joe and Brody are thinning a few out. I had 61 the last evening I set there .
> They got 8 at my stand this morning and headed to the next spot now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dam. Looks like a loading chute at a feed lot. Lol


----------



## sea sick

Can u post a pic of that hog trap set up


----------



## broadonrod

sea sick said:


> Can u post a pic of that hog trap set up


 I will it will probably be tomorrow. But all it is is we bought the doors which are portable and we build hog panels 16 to 20 feet long only about 3 feet wide and 48â€ yâ€™all, we build a teardrop round shape at the end with a trigger. We put a T post every few feet and a panel is wired to the bottom because they will dig out or lift the panels. We leave the top open so deer canâ€™t jump out if they get in.

We have them built all around the ranch 300 to 500 yards from our Feed stations
And we just move the doors to new locations regularly.
I will get Joe or Brody to take a picture of the set up tomorrow they are getting ready to go to the blinds this evening.


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck to all hope to see some BBD pics soon. This weather should have them moving 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Joe sent this picture. I would say heâ€™s looking into the sun lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

One from Brody and one from Joe.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Joe sent this picture. I would say heâ€™s looking into the sun lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a picture and what a buck! Looks like he may have a little growing to do,but man he has some potential. Love those wide ones.


----------



## wonkdog

broadonrod said:


> I will it will probably be tomorrow. But all it is is we bought the doors which are portable and we build hog panels 16 to 20 feet long only about 3 feet wide and 48â€ yâ€™all, we build a teardrop round shape at the end with a trigger. We put a T post every few feet and a panel is wired to the bottom because they will dig out or lift the panels. We leave the top open so deer canâ€™t jump out if they get in.
> 
> We have them built all around the ranch 300 to 500 yards from our Feed stations
> And we just move the doors to new locations regularly.
> I will get Joe or Brody to take a picture of the set up tomorrow they are getting ready to go to the blinds this evening.


This is looks like a an easy to do setup on the hog trap and I too would like to see some more pictures of how it's built. Would you mind sharing some close-ups for how it's triggered for the door and describe how it's wired to the door?

Also, what type of door are you guys using, drop, saloon, swing, push through?

Thanks!

Lots of awesome pictures and great looking animals!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Brandon, the hogs can only get what is hand scattered, right? Fences around all the feeders?


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Whitebassfisher said:


> Brandon, the hogs can only get what is hand scattered, right? Fences around all the feeders?


Sorry, meant Brett. Apparently I made up a name from letters in your log on ID.


----------



## broadonrod

Iâ€™ll get caught up in a minute and post pictures of that hog trap. It is good to be back Iâ€™m headed to a stand but itâ€™s not been hunted this year at all! 
Pretty excited hopefully I get some good pictures this evening.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Glad you're back. I was having withdrawals.


----------



## broadonrod

wonkdog said:


> This is looks like a an easy to do setup on the hog trap and I too would like to see some more pictures of how it's built. Would you mind sharing some close-ups for how it's triggered for the door and describe how it's wired to the door?
> 
> Also, what type of door are you guys using, drop, saloon, swing, push through?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lots of awesome pictures and great looking animals!


Here is one of our hog trap setups. 
16â€™ long 3-4â€™ wide, 48â€ yâ€™all. The door is spring loaded or set on trigger. We do much better with trigger than the ones they push open. 
We run a cable from the door to a loop in the T-post. We run the cable through the look an tie it to the end of the trap with a couple of zip ties.If you wire it solid to the hog panel big hogs will break the cage apart. 
We angle the cable down at the end we tie it depending on how big the hogs backs are we want to catch. If you wire it to Low the first hog in trips it. 
We put a small piece of hog wire in the end so it discourages the hogs from jumping out. The deer tat get in seem to just hop right over. We have caught hundreds with these set ups. The longer you make it the more you catch. You can make them 100â€™ long if you want. This set up usually catches an average of 4-10 at a Time. 
We are making our next ones 30â€™ with 2 -3 T-Post in the middle to hold the trip wire. 
Make sure you wire a hog panel floor in it or the big hogs will get out. 






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> Sorry, meant Brett. Apparently I made up a name from letters in your log on ID.


No worries just glad to be back in the stands!



WillieT said:


> Glad you're back. I was having withdrawals.


Me too! Thanks for all the replies everyone! 
I have several doe and fawns moving in now. 
Iâ€™m hunting over a small water hole we dug last year. They are all going straight for it. These little watering holes are 4-6â€™ deep and this one is about 20x30â€™ wide. They have worked out great.


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck to everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmiehammond

Double Down and a good water source equals big mfers


----------



## broadonrod

Iâ€™m ready! 
9 doe and fawns now. 
Bob is hunting a nice buck he has watched for 5 or 6 seasons now at his stand. Joe went with him to film the hunt. If Bob gets this buck it will be his first bow kill and Going to be one heck of a first . 
Chris just showed up this afternoon and is starting his seasons off later than the rest of us but we are glad he finally made it. Brody is scouting at one of my stands for a deer I may start hunting tomorrow. We have a lot of country to hunt right now all to our selves. The other lease members should be steadily rolling in starting tomorrow.

Iâ€™m excited about this evening. Thus blind has been left alone all year and I let some good ones walk here the past few seasons.

Live.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Iâ€™m ready!
> 9 doe and fawns now.
> Bob is hunting a nice buck he has watched for 5 or 6 seasons now at his stand. Joe went with him to film the hunt. If Bob gets this buck it will be his first bow kill and Going to be one heck of a first .
> Chris just showed up this afternoon and is starting his seasons off later than the rest of us but we are glad he finally made it. Brody is scouting at one of my stands for a deer I may start hunting tomorrow. We have a lot of country to hunt right now all to our selves. The other lease members should be steadily rolling in starting tomorrow.
> 
> Iâ€™m excited about this evening. Thus blind has been left alone all year and I let some good ones walk here the past few seasons.
> 
> Live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet setup.


----------



## broadonrod

jimmiehammond said:


> Double Down and a good water source equals big mfers


No giants here yet but this hunt is starting off incredible!
All the does except 3 have left. I have had 16 buck walk in already! 
2 more walking in now. Another one as Iâ€™m typing. 
I still donâ€™t see any giants but itâ€™s early. Glad I decided to come here this eve!


----------



## jimmiehammond

Sounds like a great hunt!!!


----------



## STXbowhunt

I lose track of this thread so quick - any trophies hit the dirt yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

STXbowhunt said:


> I lose track of this thread so quick - any trophies hit the dirt yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


None yet. I have had over 30 bucks show this eve mostly 1-4 years old.
Here are a few quick pics. Some older bucks moving in now. They are getter good bigger as it gets later. I actually just spooked the best deer Iâ€™ve seen this eve while I was writing this post 












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STXbowhunt

broadonrod said:


> None yet. I have had over 30 bucks show this eve mostly 1-4 years old.
> Here are a few quick pics. Some older bucks moving in now. They are getter good bigger as it gets later. I actually just spooked the best deer Iâ€™ve seen this eve while I was writing this post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man your dad has killed his deer in the first week the last few years if memory serves me right. Still lots of season left.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Any old bruisers show up for you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Many, many of the bucks you post pictures of would be lifetime trophies for 98% of all hunters. Y'all have done a great job of management. All of you must have a great deal of self discipline also. What a joy it must be just to be able to see what you do. Again, I really appreciate your sharing that with all of us.


----------



## Bret

Dang Brett, Deer are looking awesome this year!!!!! Which one are you after?


----------



## broadonrod

STXbowhunt said:


> Man your dad has killed his deer in the first week the last few years if memory serves me right. Still lots of season left.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He has one heâ€™s after. The bucks are just starting to show up. It has been really tough hunting since we got that rain. He should be back here hunting Tuesday or Wednesday. 
The old man is 100% blind in his left eye and has to get a shot in his right eye every two weeks. Heâ€™s at home doing that now and hopefully headed back in the next day or two. He was after one particular buck at one of my stands and we called that hunt off do to a broken tine and now he is back after another buck. Either one of them should be his biggest year ever. The one he is after now did show up in daylight hours during hunting time two days ago on camera. He is a loner and has been very elusive the last four years we have watched him. He seems to be slipping up this year. 
I think my dad has 47 sitting in the stand already he has been hunting hard thatâ€™s for sure. I hope he gets his deer this week.

Thanks! Brett


----------



## broadonrod

STXbowhunt said:


> Man your dad has killed his deer in the first week the last few years if memory serves me right. Still lots of season left.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





WillieT said:


> Many, many of the bucks you post pictures of would be lifetime trophies for 98% of all hunters. Y'all have done a great job of management. All of you must have a great deal of self discipline also. What a joy it must be just to be able to see what you do. Again, I really appreciate your sharing that with all of us.


Thank you! We have worked very hard to get where we are now.
It has been a group effort and I have an incredible group of hunters on our place making it happen. 
Thanks!



Bret said:


> Dang Brett, Deer are looking awesome this year!!!!! Which one are you after?


Iâ€™m still looking. I have one in mind but still bouncing around. 
I have an old Buck I have watched for 7-8 seasons but he has disappeared on me. Brody and Joe have been camped out in that area scouting while I was gone but no luck. I really want to see him on the hoof. Heâ€™s not the biggest buck on the ranch but definitely a cool one with lots of character.


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Any old bruisers show up for you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lots of good ones seen this morning but still not what we were looking for. 
Iâ€™m fixing to go trim the front of me little water hole. Canâ€™t get the pictures of them drinking. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Lots of good ones seen this morning but still not what we were looking for.
> Iâ€™m fixing to go trim the front of me little water hole. Canâ€™t get the pictures of them drinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice bush!


----------



## rudytail10

Man the mass this year is amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Man the mass this year is amazing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes Sr. We are super happy with this years results. Best mass overall we have eve seen. 
Here are 2 bucks from this morning. 
First one was from Chris and second one was Brody.
1.6 miles apart and look at the resemblance in the genetics of these 2 bucks.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Hopefully some monsters will hit the ground soon. Having serious withdrawals lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Pork tenderloins tonight . 
Here is a picture from this morning. 
This shows the trip wire and T-Post set up.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Folsetth

Where do you guys get the head gate for the trap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Don't shoot them all 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Folsetth said:


> Where do you guys get the head gate for the trap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think those came from D&D of I-10 they are called Boss Hawg.


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Don't shoot them all
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Donâ€™t worry we have plenty! Lol


----------



## broadonrod

I just caught the biggest Bull Snake I have ever seen. 
Here is a picture of Chris holding him. 
What a cool looking snake.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FREON

Y'all ever eat that soft shell turtle?


----------



## ROBOWADER

Cool snake!


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> Y'all ever eat that soft shell turtle?


Not yet... Going to knock that out next fish fry.


----------



## broadonrod

Itâ€™s a hot one today! Deee are moving later I just had my first buck walk out. 

Bob and Matt are hunting trophy bucks this evening. I sure hope one or both of them get an arrow launched! 

Jimmie, Chris and I are still looking. Brody and Joe are with Matt and Bob filming the hunts this eve. It has definitely warmed up down here.


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Yes Sr. We are super happy with this years results. Best mass overall we have eve seen.
> Here are 2 bucks from this morning.
> First one was from Chris and second one was Brody.
> 1.6 miles apart and look at the resemblance in the genetics of these 2 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bottom pic ( blurry one) looks like his mass is bigger than the bats the Stros used last night!!


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> The bottom pic ( blurry one) looks like his mass is bigger than the bats the Stros used last night!!


Here is the shed from the buck in the top picture from last year. He added a lot of inches this year. He grew a tweener, his beams look longer and his mass is much better. He also split on both brow tines this year.

The buck in the bottom picture grew 2 more kickers and his mass is prob 42-43â€ this year last, year he prob had 37-38â€ of mass.

Both of these bucks get another year or 2. They both are really good deer but I donâ€™t think they have reached their maximum potential yet.

Thanks for all the replies everyone. I just arrowed a hog I had 15 come in and ran the deer off. Bucks are moving back in now. 
Little fellas so far.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Lots of youngsters. No big boys yet. Itâ€™s starting to cool off I think the big deer are going to move late this eve.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old 37

You seem to have a lot of young main frame tens, more than I am used to seeing at that age.


----------



## broadonrod

older 37 said:


> You seem to have a lot of young main frame tens, more than I am used to seeing at that age.


We do have a lot of little 10s still we have a big mixture of 6-10 points at that age. Here are a couple of more in front of me now. Lots of little fellas moving in.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old 37

Of all deer or elk characteristics for me , it's the mass and you have a lot of it ! The elk in my avatar had 80" of mass .


----------



## broadonrod

Arrow launched! 
Well I got quite here for a while! 
I stuck a really nice buck just after my last post.
Iâ€™m sitting in the stand and giving him a full hour to lay up.
Shot looked perfect.


----------



## WillieT

Can't wait to see it! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Rafter3

Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Folsetth

Awesome canâ€™t wait to see it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old 37

Fantastic


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Arrow launched!
> Well I got quite here for a while!
> I stuck a really nice buck just after my last post.
> Iâ€™m sitting in the stand and giving him a full hour to lay up.
> Shot looked perfect.


Ok now we are talking!! Hoping for a Great outcome!! Patiently waiting!!


----------



## bowmansdad

Your last post was 6:36, waiting on the pics! Canâ€™t wait to see him, Brett!


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Arrow launched!
> Well I got quite here for a while!
> I stuck a really nice buck just after my last post.
> Iâ€™m sitting in the stand and giving him a full hour to lay up.
> Shot looked perfect.


Badass brother can't wait to see him

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Well I just walked down and looked at the blood.
I tracked him 25 yards and hit the thick stuff.
He is not bleeding much but I feel after looking at my shot video the deer is not far. 
Iâ€™m going to play it safe and call my buddy with his dog to go find him I donâ€™t want to jump him heâ€™s too good of a deer to lose. But I do feel that he is not far. 
I have watch this buck for four years and I think he put on about 30 inches this year. It was a big surprise I was hoping to see him but really didnâ€™t expect it. The shot was 15 yards and I was shaking like a leaf. Roy Hindes should be here in about 45 minutes. Iâ€™m hoping itâ€™s a three minute track job I really feel the deer is not more than 50 yards away I just donâ€™t want to take a chance of pushing him.


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Well I just walked down and looked at the blood.
> I tracked him 25 yards and hit the thick stuff.
> He is not bleeding much but I feel after looking at my shot video the deer is not far.
> Iâ€™m going to play it safe and call my buddy with his dog to go find him I donâ€™t want to jump him heâ€™s too good of a deer to lose. But I do feel that he is not far.
> I have watch this buck for four years and I think he put on about 30 inches this year. It was a big surprise I was hoping to see him but really didnâ€™t expect it. The shot was 15 yards and I was shaking like a leaf. Roy Hindes should be here in about 45 minutes. Iâ€™m hoping itâ€™s a three minute track job I really feel the deer is not more than 50 yards away I just donâ€™t want to take a chance of pushing him.


Probably a wise move. I wish you all the best. Hope the dogs have a short track to follow. Can't wait to see him, and I know you can't wait to set eyes on him.


----------



## ethic1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin4tails

Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## FFLack

Yes sir!!! Been waiting on this since end of season last year!! Lol!! Iâ€™m confident he will be laying just inside the brush !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

I really donâ€™t think he will be far. The only thing I donâ€™t like is I shot a hog standing exactly where he was an hour earlier. I hope the dog doesnâ€™t get on the hog LOL. 
I will post pictures the minute we find him if we find him I hope so. 
He is one of the prettiest deer we have ever taken on the ranch. Not the biggest by far but a very beautiful dear none the less. He came into range 30 minutes before I arrowed Him and I passed him. When he came back it was a mistake. I couldnâ€™t pass him twice LOL


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> I really donâ€™t think he will be far. The only thing I donâ€™t like is I shot a hog standing exactly where he was an hour earlier. I hope the dog doesnâ€™t get on the hog LOL.
> 
> I will post pictures the minute we find him if we find him I hope so.
> 
> He is one of the prettiest deer we have ever taken on the ranch. Not the biggest by far but a very beautiful dear none the less. He came into range 30 minutes before I arrowed Him and I passed him. When he came back it was a mistake. I couldnâ€™t pass him twice LOL


Man can't wait to see him. I have an idea 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazenreds

I bet he is close but even if he's not, Roy and his pups should make short work of finding him. Congrats and can't wait for pictures.


----------



## broadonrod

Here we go.
Wish me luck.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazenreds

Good luck! You got him.


----------



## broadonrod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck. Got the best in the business so I'm sure y'all will find him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Here we go


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tshort

This is like the Astros game last night all over again!!!


----------



## TxDuSlayer

Well shouldnâ€™t be long now......good luck hope you find him here in a bit.


----------



## broadonrod

650 yards got him! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

We think his tires are 16 inches I might be excited but we are thinking his times are 16


----------



## ethic1

Anxiety kicking in!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Headed to camp pics coming soon


----------



## broadonrod

Just getting done here.

Guess the score of this buck. We just measured him. 
The first person to guess closest to the score wins a Double Down Deer Feed package.
Shirt, hat, tumbler and stickers.

Sorry for the late post but we were pretty excited!























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxDuSlayer

Wow awesome buck congrats.....192 5/8


----------



## nka9821

*BBD*

Nice 194


----------



## rut-ro

209 3/8


----------



## MR. L.

186 1/8


----------



## porkrind

197 3/8 Congrats on a nice buck! Love this thread!!!!


----------



## quackerstacker

196 7/8 what a buck!!


----------



## chazenreds

198 5/8. What a beautiful buck.


----------



## coup de grace

Yes sir, he's a good looking buck.


----------



## tshort

Wow, awesome deer!!!!!
196 1/8


----------



## 98aggie77566

broadonrod said:


> 650 yards got him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


197 6/8

Wow! 650 yards in the thick stuff seems like 10 miles!

Amazing job by Roy and the dogs.

And Good Lord....what a buck!

Congrats Bret!!!


----------



## davis300

Beautiful buck! 200 1/4â€


----------



## wonkdog

*BBD*

207 7/8

Those King Crab Claw G2's are impressive!


----------



## railbird

197 6/8"


----------



## StangGang

202 1/2


----------



## Whitebassfisher

OMG!! You know I love the live pictures. That picture of him standing is magnificent.... width, height, mass, uniformity.


----------



## Rafter3

204 4/8


----------



## Rafter3

What an amazing Double Down beast!!! Congrats Brett.


----------



## dbarham

206

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonH

188 5/8


----------



## M Jones

Incredibly beautiful buck Bret! Congratulations! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chadb1010

203 3/8


----------



## WillieT

Beautiful buck. 199 1/8. I bet you did not have to think long before you let the arrow fly.


----------



## Randy Moore

201 5/8"
Did you age him?
How old?


----------



## Grizzly30

Man that guys got some length on them tines. Awesome deer. 191 4/8


----------



## ethic1

185


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awesum

Brett .... Is this a deer you have been seeing or was this the first you've seen of him?

Beautiful buck regardless of the score!


----------



## 78thomas78

Congrats my friend!

204


----------



## old 37

207-1/2


----------



## ethic1

185


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunting82

205 3/8


----------



## sotexhookset

What an incredible deer. Shot in the dark but 206 2/8. Congratulations.


----------



## ROBOWADER

What a gorgeous buck!

I will say 198



broadonrod said:


> Just getting done here.
> 
> Guess the score of this buck. We just measured him.
> The first person to guess closest to the score wins a Double Down Deer Feed package.
> Shirt, hat, tumbler and stickers.
> 
> Sorry for the late post but we were pretty excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBOWADER

650 yds sure is a long way to run in that thick brush.


----------



## taylork555

Congrats Brett! 

201 1/8


----------



## Bull Minnow

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! That is a beautiful deer! Congratulations on a stud


----------



## finz

Holy Headgear, Congratulations on another Muy Grande!!!


----------



## DCAVA

Wow, awesome animal!!

202 7/8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willydavenport

208 1/8. Great buck! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWW

192. Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirbornXpress

212 7/8


----------



## rudytail10

Congratulations brother well deserved. If that's the deer I'm thinking he really did well this year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishbit

Nice!!
216 5/8


----------



## Tail'in around

202"


----------



## gbollom

222


----------



## bowmansdad

207 1/8â€

Congratulations, Brett! What a beautiful buck! Roy and Rufus are the best!í ½í±í ½í±


----------



## tpool

WOW! Beautiful deer!!!!!

I say 181 1/8

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## TwoKewl'er

22-250 is my guess Oh wait that's not it lol

196 5/8"

Age?

Gratz


----------



## CASINGHAWK

*199 7/8"*

199 7/8"


----------



## KevinA

Hell of a deer.. Congrats

218 4/8


----------



## TPD

*211 2/8*

Beautiful deer.


----------



## CBHunter

201 3/8


----------



## captain sandbar

That is one beautiful animal!!! 197 7/8.


----------



## bsills

Congrats 198 5/8


----------



## chazenreds

Brett must still be sleeping off the celebration. I know I would be.


----------



## Bill C

What a beautiful buck! Congratulations Brett.


----------



## Fishin4tails

Wow what a beautiful buck. Congrats

200-7/8


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill

204 1/8


----------



## gwellis91

What a great Buck! My estimation of Gross score is 207 7/8"

Thanks for sharing these beautiful deer!


----------



## Soggy_Bottom

193". I'm sure I'm way off. Really nice deer. Congrats


----------



## DEXTER

203 1/8" Beautiful buck:brew2:


----------



## FFLack

What an awesome deer!!! 202â€


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

206, 3/8


----------



## agteacher

200"


----------



## Brian P.

Congrats Bret on an absolutely beautiful buck. Would say "Buck of a lifetime", but not with the hard work yau'll are doing out there, they just keep getting better and better !! Thanks for giving us all a glimpse of it all.


----------



## ivomec

212 2/8


----------



## MIKEW

192 7/8....Beautiful buck!!


----------



## DR_Smith

Congratulations Brett on an amazing animal! 
Do you happen to have progression pics of his buck?


----------



## CamoBro10

209 7/8. Great deer!


----------



## ccbluewater

208 6/8. What a deer!


----------



## Pops 58

congrats AWESOME deer!!!! I cannot stay away from this thread.

207 3/8


----------



## Gearman

219 and one heck of a deer , Congrats Brett!!


----------



## FREON

How old do you think he was? He looks a lot younger in your first picture. 201 4/8


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Was your hit as good as you originally thought? I realize the bucks you are taking weigh twice as much as some hill country bucks, but am still surprised they are going as far as they do. Just in my limited experience, if an arrow gets both lungs, deer die very fast. I consider bows and arrows as extremely lethal. True, not every shot will be a perfect double lung pass through, but your buck went a long way! Roy Hindes once again proved great!


----------



## Treybig23

186 3/8


----------



## broadonrod

First off I want to thank our landowners, the Nunley Brothers for blessing us with the opportunity to hunt such an incredible ranch! I never dreamed of having a place to hunt like this and they have made many dreams come true by offering us this incredible piece of country! 
A big thanks also goes out to Roy Hindes and his incredible dog Rufus. 
He is a true legend and in my opinion without question the best deer tracking team in the business! 
Thank all of you so much or all the kind words and replies. Sorry for the late post we didnâ€™t get the deer in the last night until 3:30 and have been super busy around here today working. 
Iâ€™m going to try and answer all the questions in one post.

I watched this buck for 4 seasons. He added around 30-32â€ this year. He should be 7 years old this season. The first year I watched him he was a slick eight point with bladed G2s. The Next year he grew two small forks on his G2â€˜s and became a nine point. Last year he forked out pretty nice on his G2â€™s and I canâ€™t remember if he was a nine or a 10 point with crab claws I will have to look at the old picture. This year his forks grew to around 9 1/2 and 10+ inches each. His Longest tine I believe was 15 6/8s inches. We got his beams just over 26 inches. 
As for the shot question I was very hapoy with the shot. I canâ€™t believe the deer made the distance he did. We found him dead and the shot had gone in right where I put it. Right at the back of the rib cage quartering away went through both lungs clipped the liver exited out the left shoulder. I donâ€™t think I couldâ€™ve hit him any better than that but it is amazing how tough a Whitetail is. I really donâ€™t understand how he went more than 50 yards.

I had seen this deer just a couple of days ago on a trail camera picture and I could not get him over 190 on the TC picture. I watched him for about 20 to 30 minutes before he came into range and I felt sure after seeing him on the hoof he was going to hit 200â€. 
When he stepped out he was definitely a heartstopper and much bigger than I thought he would be.

We scored him last night and then again today and came up with the exact same score even though we gained an 8th and lost an 8th on some of the measurements today.

We have the deer here at camp at 201 1/8â€ Gross B&C. 
I havenâ€™t had a chance to go through each of the scores I will do that when I get in the blind or if you guessed 201 1/8 PM me your contact info.

We are headed back out now we have two trophies on the hit list for this evening it is cool and overcast I think the chances are good one or both of them could hit the ground today!

Thanks again everybody for all the kind words and all the replies we really enjoy sharing our season here! 
Brett Holden 
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

One more pic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmiehammond

That is an awesome deer. Those mule deer forks are absolutely huge, congrats!!!!


----------



## FREON

:biggrin:I think you need to tape him one more time cuz I was shur dat he was 201 4/8...:biggrin:


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congrats on an amazing Buck they just keep getting better every year!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B&C

It would be cool to see what his mule deer score would be! 

He's big both ways! Congrats!


----------



## ethic1

201 1/8 ðŸ¤£


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLUE CHIP

Congrats, neighbor! On e of the the most impressive racks I have seen! Can't wait to see the horns in person!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks again everyone!!!! 
Iâ€™m still fired up. 
Iâ€™m back in the stand now. 
Matt and Bob are hunting trophy bucks this eve again. 
Itâ€™s really a nice evening cool and overcast. Deer are piling in early here at my stand. Chris, Jimmie and I are scouting for another buck to put on the hit list. Brody and Joe are with the Bob and Matt to film the hunts. 
Iâ€™m in one of my bow stands thatâ€™s only been set in for nice this season.
Here is a cool young buck that just walked in with lots of potential. He is trying to be a main frame 12 with a Double main beam. He has an attitude for a little fellas and already broke off his split browtine..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I still can't get past the post # 1061 live picture of your buck.

Can't help but laugh thinking about heart rate and adrenaline while drawing.


----------



## SafetyMan

What a beautiful buck - congratulations Brett!


----------



## grayson

so were his 2s 16 inches?


----------



## WillieT

That is the most incredible buck I can ever remember seeing. Truly a beautiful rack. You may kill one bigger in the future, but I don't think you will ever kill one that has as beautiful and impressive rack.


----------



## broadonrod

Huntman3 said:


> so were his 2s 16 inches?


15 1/2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks again for the kind words everyone!

Here is another buck that just walked in.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

I definitely don't want to take anything away from that deer, but is that one of the younger trophy deer that you all have taken lately? It seems like the last few deer most were between 8-10 but I could be wrong! If so, then it seems like you all are getting bigger and better results on the deer you get now and no telling what they can be at the 9-10 range!


----------



## broadonrod

BLUE CHIP said:


> Congrats, neighbor! On e of the the most impressive racks I have seen! Can't wait to see the horns in person!


Iâ€™ll swing him by the house when I get back! Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> I definitely don't want to take anything away from that deer, but is that one of the younger trophy deer that you all have taken lately? It seems like the last few deer most were between 8-10 but I could be wrong! If so, then it seems like you all are getting bigger and better results on the deer you get now and no telling what they can be at the 9-10 range!


Yes this buck is a 7 year old. Most of our bigger bucks have been taken at 8-10 years old. I watched him 4 years and he exploded this season. He addded an estimated 30-32â€ this year and was an 8 Point for 2 of his adult years. Do to the fact he should have been a â€œcullâ€ deer 3 and 4 years ago and added 30 plus inches in a year we made the call to take him. 
We donâ€™t mind taking 7 year old deer at all if we feel they have reached their full potential but most do live to 8-9 on our plan.
We have bigger deer this year than this buck but many of them are 4-6 years olds and will be passed. We just figured this buck did beyond what we expected him to do so he got the arrow


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a few tat all just walked in the past few minutes. Itâ€™s like someone just turned on a switch. 3 more coming in now.












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Few more






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFLack

broadonrod said:


> Here are a few tat all just walked in the past few minutes. Itâ€™s like someone just turned on a switch. 3 more coming in now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice!.. canâ€™t wait to see what the 12 point turns into in a few years!! Thanks for sharing and congratulations on one of the prettiest and unique whitetail bucks I have ever seen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

FFLack said:


> Very nice!.. canâ€™t wait to see what the 12 point turns into in a few years!! Thanks for sharing and congratulations on one of the prettiest and unique whitetail bucks I have ever seen.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks again! My bucks are clearing out. This evening turned into a great hunt. I havenâ€™t heard from the other hunters yet which prob means another evening of no shows. 
Here is one last picture as old â€œLeftyâ€ heads off to water.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

Well I donâ€™t think anyone blames you for letting an arrow fly!! Shooting a 7yr old white tail is impressive enough and then of that size just adds to it!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Congrats Brett! Huge buck!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian P.

Brett, curious on the body size of your deer. Easy to tell what Double Down is doing to antler growth if you follow these threads for the past few years, but what about body weight ? Your deer look like cows with horns sometimes, what do you estimate has been the average increase in the body weight of a 7-year old buck over the last 4 years ? Or even the average size of the does you take ?


----------



## B&C

He's killed several that dressed over 200# in January. Our heaviest is 178 in January. We're only a few miles north of them.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Just in my limited experience, bucks haven't been that prone to break antlers. Considering the full blown rut hasn't hasn't begun in South Texas, what are the bucks breaking antlers on? Early fighting? Rubbing and tearing up trees? I see wood in the gnarly bases of some. I am guessing age and maturity of a buck makes them more likely to break tines, something more likely to happen on a well manged place than on a typical pasture where bucks seldom see 6 years of age.


----------



## B&C

When you concentrate large number of bucks at feeders and on senderos they are going to fight. I have an 8 yr old that hasn't broke a tine in 4 yrs with a broken brow. I'm sure one of the 4yr olds decided to try his luck.


----------



## broadonrod

Brian P. said:


> Brett, curious on the body size of your deer. Easy to tell what Double Down is doing to antler growth if you follow these threads for the past few years, but what about body weight ? Your deer look like cows with horns sometimes, what do you estimate has been the average increase in the body weight of a 7-year old buck over the last 4 years ? Or even the average size of the does you take ?


Our body deers body weights have gone way up drastically since switching Feed blends. 
We do have deer on the ranch that are short bodied deer and some long bodied deer.
They both get fat but some are just short and fat Like me lol! 
Some of our 6 year old bucks early season may weigh 250-280 plus on the hoof. 
Some of them are shorter bodied and look like they weigh that but they actually only weigh about 200 to 225 on the hoof. 
Our average mature bucks we take prob dress 200-220 we have taken a few even bigger I know of a couple that dressed 237 and 238 lbs.
As the rut kicks off they start loosing weight. We feed year round to try and keep the bodyweight on to prepare for next seasons antler growth. The less they have to work putting their body weight back on now the faster I feel they will recover and do well with antler growth next season.
Since we have switched to year-round feeding Double Down our deer have improved in bodyweight and antler growth overall drastically.

Our does bodyweight have also increased in the past few years. A big doe on here may field dress 110 to 130 now in previous years if I remember right they averaged 75 to 85 pounds field dressed. Occasionally a 100 pound was killed in previous years but a mature doe now probably averages field dressed 100 to 110.. our biggest I know of was 131 lbs dressed.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Have you noticed a correlation between body length and antler characteristics? As example, I think a common trait of South Texas is wide racks. Do most wide racks tend to be long bodied, or short bodied?

I may have read more into it than you intended, just curious.


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> Just in my limited experience, bucks haven't been that prone to break antlers. Considering the full blown rut hasn't hasn't begun in South Texas, what are the bucks breaking antlers on? Early fighting? Rubbing and tearing up trees? I see wood in the gnarly bases of some. I am guessing age and maturity of a buck makes them more likely to break tines, something more likely to happen on a well manged place than on a typical pasture where bucks seldom see 6 years of age.


We have so many bucks they fight all the time. I watched a 165 and a 185 class deer yesterday fight for 2-3 minutes. Both of these deer were tanks probably 240 to 250 pounds on the hoof. 
I feel that our antlers are very strong compared to previous years they seem to be heavier, darker and stronger. We see less broken antlers now than we did before but we have a lot of bucks and they are bigger now so 500 lbs of clashing bodies can break a tine for sure no matter how strong or healthy tge antlers are.

The only thing about our management plan and having so many bucks compared to other ranches I know of is the fact that they fight more. They fight over feed stations and dominating areas. They fight pre-rut and during the rut. 
Some of our deer dominate feed stations the moment they go hard horn coming out of velvet. We just add more stations and try to spread the Bucks out.
Having the number of bucks that we have our rut also last longer than most ranches in the area I hear of. I donâ€™t like this part of our plan but without shooting more deer I canâ€™t change that and we want HIGH numbers. So we just let them fight and if they break a horn they get to live. As long as they donâ€™t figure that out I think we will be OK LOL


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> Have you noticed a correlation between body length and antler characteristics? As example, I think a common trait of South Texas is wide racks. Do most wide racks tend to be long bodied, or short bodied?
> 
> I may have read more into it than you intended, just curious.


 No I donâ€™t see that but I do see that it makes deer very hard to judge. It makes it extremely hard. We have had very experienced guest come out that will estimated a deer 150 B&C and we know he is closer to 170 because they are not used to looking at deer this size. We have deer with bigger head than others. That may sound weird but we have deer on here with ears that are 16 inches tip to tip and we have deer on here that are 21 inches tip to tip when they lay them out. They can be very deceiving when trying to judge the score of a trophy.

Most of our bucks tend to be bigger than we guess them. Many add 5-10 even 15â€ when they are taken from our estimates watching them on video. Big bodies make big deer IMO. We see a lot more mass now. We have deer hit the ground we think have 36â€ of mass and they may have 40â€. Jimmies deer last year was a good example. We thought his deer was 25 inches wide and we thought he had 35 inches of mass. His deer was 28 inches inside with 30 inch main beams and I believe 40 inches of mass. But that deer had an extremely large head and I believe he field dressed like 230. 
LD trained assassinâ€˜s TV show host Cragg Took a deer a week or so ago here that we thought was 142 to 145 inches max. When we brought the deer and he scored 154 and change but he weighed about 270 pounds on the hoof! 
Bigger bodies and a mixture of big bodies and small bodies make it very hard to judge deer here. 
It works both ways also we had a buck last year that we thought would score 195â€. We passed him and found his sheds and realize he was a smaller body deer. 
He was one that we over scored and he scored 188 according to his sheds. Most of our dear are big body so when a small fat one walks out it can be very deceiving. 
Actually Iâ€™m going to hunt the stand this evening where this particular Buck lives I hope to see him this afternoon and get pictures. We are almost positive considering his body size now that he will make 200 inches this year. I have trail camera pictures of him at that stand and I think he has put on around 15-20 inches. I hope he did just that the hunters here at camp said I am not allowed to take any more arrows with me LOL!


----------



## broadonrod

The ***** are big too ðŸ¤£
Brody just text me this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck to everyone. Did your dad make it back down yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Good luck to everyone. Did your dad make it back down yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yes sir he is fired up and ready to get back after that big buck! He just pulled into camp about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Yes sir he is fired up and ready to get back after that big buck! He just pulled into camp about 30 minutes ago.


Awesome. The legend has arrived. Wish him luck my brother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Yes sir he is fired up and ready to get back after that big buck! He just pulled into camp about 30 minutes ago.


Good luck, I love to see that big smile he puts on his face after he gets one!!


----------



## broadonrod

I was just sitting here going through pictures I have taken over the last week or so loading them onto my iPad. Here are two of the original pictures I took of my buck just before he came into bow range.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Awesome. The legend has arrived. Wish him luck my brother.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Iâ€™ll tell him! 


Midlandtxhunter said:


> Good luck, I love to see that big smile he puts on his face after he gets one!!


Me too! Thanks!

See both of yâ€™all down here soon!


----------



## FREON

What was the inside spread on your deer? 22


----------



## gbollom

Man those split G2's almost look like a mule deer


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Hard to say which picture is better. The fence detracts from the first, but the color and lighting look good. The second one has the background as more out of focus (depth of field) but that highlights the buck better.

(don't take this wrong, but I wish elkhunter49 had gotten about 20 pictures of your buck this year on the hoof)


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> What was the inside spread on your deer? 22


My deer fits into what I was just explaining. He has always been a very short smaller bodied deer. His ears were only 16â€ and his spread was 19â€ inside.
Most of our bucks ears will lay out at 18-20â€


----------



## broadonrod

There they go. Hopefully this evening is it. Trail Camera says the buck my dad is hunting was at the protein feeder yesterday just before dark and again this morning just before daylight. Maybe he will gets him this evening.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> There they go. Hopefully this evening is it. Trail Camera says the buck my dad is hunting was at the protein feeder yesterday just before dark and again this morning just before daylight. Maybe he will gets him this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck. Hope he gets him this evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

ok -- can you tell me about your feed pens -- how many panels -- do you feed protein and corn in the same pen? do you see more deer at protein closer to water sources?
just bought a 100 panels and a pallet of t pots and trying to decide if I bought enough-- was thinking 10 panels per feeder, but might go 8 and go 12 on the combo feeders/protien areas


----------



## broadonrod

Double Down Deer Feed or Corn? 
First buck of the evening. This little fella stands in the corn while eating a small pile of Double Down.
This old doe seems to want it pretty bad too. More deer moving in now. 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Friendswoodmatt said:


> ok -- can you tell me about your feed pens -- how many panels -- do you feed protein and corn in the same pen? do you see more deer at protein closer to water sources?
> 
> just bought a 100 panels and a pallet of t pots and trying to decide if I bought enough-- was thinking 10 panels per feeder, but might go 8 and go 12 on the combo feeders/protien areas


I would use no less than 12-16â€™ panels the bigger the better. Our smallest are 12 panels and some of our pens are 20 panels. 12 is good enough IMO. 
We hunt our protein feeders. Honestly we see more bucks eat our protein than corn. Almost all the bigger bucks eat protein and leave. 
We typically put a 2000-3000 lbs protein feeder in the pen and a 600-1000 lb corn feeder next to it. We run very little corn usually 3-4 seconds so it last a long time.

Here is the set up in front of me now. The first pen is a square 12 panels pen with 2000 lb protein feeder and 600 lb corn feeder. The second picture is a Round 12 panel pen with a 1000 lb protein feeder and a 300 lb corn feeder. We run 25 T-Post on a 12 panel pen. This is a bow set up so feed pens are 38 and 40 yards away and about 60 yards apart. Deer travel straight in front of the stand between feeders.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Thanks -- looks like square pens? or is one round?


----------



## broadonrod

Friendswoodmatt said:


> Thanks -- looks like square pens? or is one round?


One round one square Iâ€™m not sure why lol!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

thanks Brett -- I appreciate the help --


----------



## broadonrod

This is the best buck I got right now. Slow day so far. Itâ€™s starting to cool off a little.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

This old timer just walked in.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

I imagine they are scared to walk out in front of you!! I think you have put the hammer down on pigs this yr and they heard about their buddy who was screaming through the ranch!


----------



## broadonrod

Starting to see a few bucks. Never seen this buck before Iâ€™ve only set at this stand once this season. .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

This is a cool looking little fella

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Moving late this eve.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

The first thought that goes through your mind when you walk back to your Polaris and realize the light bar has been on since you got in the blind!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

And she fired right up! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

That could have been an oh poo poo moment.


----------



## broadonrod

Little deer meat tonight. Hard to beat camp meat.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

How many of you have had sweet breads?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

I never have.


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Little deer meat tonight. Hard to beat camp meat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mmmmmm, better than Steak!!!


----------



## rudytail10

Looks great. Any new bucks this evening 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old 37

Not me, don't even know what it is.


----------



## Fishy Eye

broadonrod said:


> I was just sitting here going through pictures I have taken over the last week or so loading them onto my iPad. Here are two of the original pictures I took of my buck just before he came into bow range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is one impressive deer right there.


----------



## DR_Smith

My first thought walking back to ranger would be.... is my pistol ready? Lots of people walk around through these woods at night!!


----------



## dbarham

broadonrod said:


> This old timer just walked in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


******!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Looks great. Any new bucks this evening
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes Sr. Just got through watching videos and we had a couple of very nice new bucks show up for the other hunters this evening. 
One of them pushing 190 and the other one high 70s to 180. 
We had a couple of nice 150s and 2 new 160s. 
Matt and I had very slow hunts. The other hunters had good hunts.
Jimmie videod the â€œold manâ€ he is bigger than last year Clayton. I think he has your name all over him!


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Yes Sr. Just got through watching videos and we had a couple of very nice new bucks show up for the other hunters this evening.
> One of them pushing 190 and the other one high 70s to 180.
> We had a couple of nice 150s and 2 new 160s.
> Matt and I had very slow hunts. The other hunters had good hunts.
> Jimmie videod the â€œold manâ€ he is bigger than last year Clayton. I think he has your name all over him!


Tease lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gordogato

Sweetbread â€œmojjeasâ€ is the bomb! Good eats! Enjoy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FREON

hard to beat some crispy grilled mollejas tacos .... also like mollejas asada.


----------



## rudytail10

Any luck this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gbollom

broadonrod said:


> Little deer meat tonight. Hard to beat camp meat.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Um, what about the turtle from before????


----------



## FREON

gbollom said:


> Um, what about the turtle from before????


 see post # 1023


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the replies everybody Iâ€™ve been super busy around here and just getting caught up. 
My dad is still on the same buck. We knew he was very elusive he lives in a very safe part of the ranch but yet we only see him occasionally last year he was only seen on the hoof 2 times. He is showing up to the feeder just before daylight and just after dark and a couple of photos do show him during the daytime when nobody was there. Fingers crossed that he gets him this evening. 
Matt is seeing the same thing he is hunting very hard for a particular Buck. The Buck has been seen on Trail camera but not in person yet. 
These two fellows are putting in some time that is for sure. 
Border Patrol is all over us on one part of the ranch with trucks and helicopters. This just change my game plan for the evening they have been flying around my stand for about three - four hours. They say there are 10 illegals in that area so I am going to move to the opposite side of the ranch this evening and try to get some pictures of deer nobody has seen yet this year.

I am downloading pictures again. Here are a few I just finished up loading. 
We keep these pictures to reference our bucks year to year. I have about 300 more to download so I will post some more as soon as I get a chance. 
A lot of these I already posted from the stand but these are the clear version of the originals and not off the back of the camera with a cell phone.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Really beautiful photos, I never tire of those. If you have some big boys in the flehmen posture, post when you can.

The Border Control thing is a shame..... very disturbing and you are powerless to change the situation. Look on the bright side, if the ranch you are hunting is so big that trucks and helicopters only bother a portion of the ranch, you hunt a big spread!


----------



## broadonrod

The old man and Brody just got them another rattler on the way to his stand. If your headed out for the opening day of Rifle season this weekend.... be careful the rattle snakes are on the move. 
We are all in the stands. 
Chris is hunting a buck at one of my bow blinds this evening that Bob had on video yesterday. 
Joe is with Matt in his blind after the big boy he has been after since opening day of bow season. 
My dad is still hunting the same buck he has been after. 
Jimmie is hunting one of my dads blinds this evening. 
Iâ€™m scouting for a couple of big bucks we havenâ€™t seen in the hoof yet this year. I ended up coming back to one of my bow stands I hunted 2 evenings ago. 
One doe and one yearling buck just walking in. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rstubbs

Yep that's just part of South Texas hunting, rattlers and illegals. Hunted on the Lazy A ranch, the old Vesper ranch for many years and killed tons of rattlers every year. The border patrol had frequent flyer miles accumulated chasing illegals throughout the ranch.


----------



## broadonrod

First 2 Monsters to show up. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmiehammond

It's hot but deer are moving good.


----------



## broadonrod

rstubbs said:


> Yep that's just part of South Texas hunting, rattlers and illegals. Hunted on the Lazy A ranch, the old Vesper ranch for many years and killed tons of rattlers every year. The border patrol had frequent flyer miles accumulated chasing illegals throughout the ranch.


They can sure ruin a hunt.


----------



## broadonrod

It is hot Jimmie! Several youngsters moving in. This little fella could become something special.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoKewl'er

Stepped on a rattlesnake one time walking off the distance to my feeder.....didnt know i could jump that high lol 

Another buddy on the lease kept the rattles on his hat.......when the wind would catch it just right they rattled......we all broke and ran like girls haha

Carry on


----------



## Swampus

love those 1st year horn.


----------



## rudytail10

Any old timers this evening 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

broadonrod said:


> It is hot Jimmie! Several youngsters moving in. This little fella could become something special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looking like a 2nd main beam? Is that a 2nd brow or just another kicker off opposite side?


----------



## broadonrod

Iâ€™m just now headed to camp I handed really late I had a mountain lion at my stand this evening so I stayed super quiet hoping he would come into bow range. 
He ran all of my deer off and I didnâ€™t have any bucks since my last post until five minutes before dark.

That little back youâ€™re talking about just has one little extra kick her on the front of his brow or just below it. But I love seeing deer that young with that kind of head. 

I didnâ€™t see any mature bucks this evening. Three really nice young bucks came in just at dark. 
That was a very exciting hunt. Maybe one of the most exciting ever for me.


----------



## DR_Smith

That would have been awesome to get a shot off on the cat! We have one living on the ranch I work on down here and supposedly ranchers wife rode up on Cubs a while back! Heard rumors of several different ones in the are but who knows!


----------



## dbarham

broadonrod said:


> Iâ€™m just now headed to camp I handed really late I had a mountain lion at my stand this evening so I stayed super quiet hoping he would come into bow range.
> He ran all of my deer off and I didnâ€™t have any bucks since my last post until five minutes before dark.
> 
> That little back youâ€™re talking about just has one little extra kick her on the front of his brow or just below it. But I love seeing deer that young with that kind of head.
> 
> I didnâ€™t see any mature bucks this evening. Three really nice young bucks came in just at dark.
> That was a very exciting hunt. Maybe one of the most exciting ever for me.


Always bring rifle to stand! Old indian trick

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> I was just sitting here going through pictures I have taken over the last week or so loading them onto my iPad. Here are two of the original pictures I took of my buck just before he came into bow range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow Brett what a buck and both of those photos are incredible. Well done buddy!


----------



## broadonrod

dbarham said:


> Always bring rifle to stand! Old indian trick
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yes! Lol! 
I had a 22 and my bow. I was wanting my 22-250 it will be with me the rest of the season.


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> That would have been awesome to get a shot off on the cat! We have one living on the ranch I work on down here and supposedly ranchers wife rode up on Cubs a while back! Heard rumors of several different ones in the are but who knows!


To get one with a bow would be a dream to me.


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> Wow Brett what a buck and both of those photos are incredible. Well done buddy!


Thanks! Looking forward to getting you down here again! Our big deer are really hiding right now. Iâ€™ll shout at ya soon as it cools off.


----------



## broadonrod

Check out the body on this DD beast! Even the lion didnâ€™t scare him off lol. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

That deer is HUGE!! Good luck in the morning!! More for your dad, but to all the hunters as well!


----------



## Folsetth

No pics of the lion?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFLack

broadonrod said:


> Check out the body on this DD beast! Even the lion didnâ€™t scare him off lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good lord!! Wish my 6 year old are like that!! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Check out the body on this DD beast! Even the lion didnâ€™t scare him off lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you putting a little beer in that DD. His belly is almost as big as mine. Will his live weight be close to 300?


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> That deer is HUGE!! Good luck in the morning!! More for your dad, but to all the hunters as well!


Thanks. Slow morning hunts today. Hopefully the evening hunt is better.



Folsetth said:


> No pics of the lion?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No sr. I was pretty focused on getting an arrow launched and didnâ€™t move a muscle for almost 45 minutes. Iâ€™ll be packing the 22-250 from now on.



WillieT said:


> Are you putting a little beer in that DD. His belly is almost as big as mine. Will his live weight be close to 300?


He is probably close to 300 we have seen a few really big bodies this year a couple bigger than this one. They will start burning some of that weight off soon.


----------



## broadonrod

Time to top off the protein feeders. Just got a load of DD this morning. Keeping the bucks in shape for the rut is important to us. We are working on next years antlers now. The less time it takes for the bucks to recover from the rut this season the faster their bodies can start focusing on antler growth for next season IMO. 
We have seen incredible improvement in our deer herd since feeding year round.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmiehammond

Giving your deer year round DD is very important.


----------



## broadonrod

jimmiehammond said:


> Giving your deer year round DD is very important.


Iâ€™m all in .


----------



## broadonrod

Well the old man is hunting his buck again this evening with a crossbow. Tomorrow we go to a rifle. We are setting up him a blind to gun hunt the deer where he can see for a couple hundred yards in three directions. This old Buck does not like to feed around other deer and is very elusive. He has been a loner for the last four years. We are setting him up a spot to hunt out of the rack in his truck a big flat bald hill. 
Hopefully this works if he doesnâ€™t get them this evening I think heâ€™s going to have a lot better chance starting tomorrow. 

Matt is fixing to head off to his stand and start hurting his buck again. Itâ€™s still very warm today has been overcast all day so hopefully we have a better hunt this evening.


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Good luck everyone
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! 
Got a late start this eve getting in the stand. First little buck of the evening.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Not a giant but I am very impressed with what this old buck did this year. 
He has always been an 8 or 9 point and this year at an estimated 10 years old he lost an inch on his spread but he became a main frame 10 with 2 Tweaners and a kicker with a little more mass. Since he did so well at this age he will go on the hit list as a Managment buck for one of our guests hunters this season. 
Not all bucks make monsters but it is cool to see less desirable bucks do things like this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Not a giant but I am very impressed with what this old buck did this year.
> He has always been an 8 or 9 point and this year at an estimated 10 years old he lost an inch on his spread but he became a main frame 10 with 2 Tweaners and a kicker with a little more mass. Since he did so well at this age he will go on the hit list as a Managment buck for one of our guests hunters this season.
> Not all bucks make monsters but it is cool to see less desirable bucks do things like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thatâ€™s nice. Love seeing these old warriors do well. Not all can be giants but man itâ€™s nice when they get some character to them. Very cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tpool

"Not a giant"????!!!! LOL.. Pick me, pick me!!!! I'll take that cull off your hands! Even donate some DD protein money 

Keep 'em coming Bret!!! We apprecia-mate it!!!!

Thanks,
T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## WillieT

rudytail10 said:


> Thatâ€™s nice. Love seeing these old warriors do well. Not all can be giants but man itâ€™s nice when they get some character to them. Very cool
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a trophy in anybody's book. He is really wide, but looking at him from behind emphasizes that. Wow!


----------



## rudytail10

WillieT said:


> That's a trophy in anybody's book. He is really wide, but looking at him from behind emphasizes that. Wow!


Yes sir he definitely is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

How did the evening go? Hopefully the â€œno postsâ€ means yâ€™all had to do a little short track and then some cleaning!


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> How did the evening go? Hopefully the â€œno postsâ€ means yâ€™all had to do a little short track and then some cleaning!


All no shows this eve. Some nice bucks seen but no shooters. Hopefully in the morning.

Itâ€™s King Crab night. Thatâ€™s why Iâ€™m so quiet lol!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Nice. Letâ€™s see some more pics lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

rudytail10 said:


> Nice. Letâ€™s see some more pics lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X2!!

You ever considered running your drone you use for offshore fishing to scout or look at deer? Never heard of it as illegal but may be fun on the lease! My dad flies our deer lease in the â€œwing / backpack motor hang glider thingsâ€ and checks out the deer when weather is right!


----------



## rudytail10

Any luck this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> X2!!
> 
> You ever considered running your drone you use for offshore fishing to scout or look at deer? Never heard of it as illegal but may be fun on the lease! My dad flies our deer lease in the â€œwing / backpack motor hang glider thingsâ€ and checks out the deer when weather is right!


Never flown the drone here. I actually have my drone here that we use in the boat but Iâ€™ve never taken it out of the case.


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Any luck this morning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No Sr. Several nice bucks seen but nothing hit the ground. Found a nice shed.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skelly

*I believe you're "Holden" back on us*



broadonrod said:


> Never flown the drone here. I actually have my drone here that we use in the boat but Iâ€™ve never taken it out of the case.


Word around S. Texas is there's a big buck down!


----------



## DR_Smith

you should play with it around the camp feeder. just see what you can see, maybe bedding areas or other things. may be good midday fun


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck fellas hope yâ€™allâ€™s deer come in this evening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

skelly said:


> Word around S. Texas is there's a big buck down!


I arrowed a nice buck last week but nothing has hit the ground since then. 
We have a few nice bucks on the list that are being hunted now. Hopefully one or both get nailed today. 
Here is my deer. I donâ€™t mind posting him again . 
My dad and Matt are after a couple of beautiful bucks. Me, Jimmie, Chris, John and Joe are all scouting this eve. Brody is with my dad videoing the hunt.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Good luck fellas hope yâ€™allâ€™s deer come in this evening.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Old man and Brody got another rattle snake on the way to the blind today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmiehammond

A few young bucks moving in now, late start but I have high hopes.


----------



## broadonrod

jimmiehammond said:


> A few young bucks moving in now, late start but I have high hopes.


Man slow here. 4 yearling Bucks and 15 does and fawns. Not even a 2 year old yet.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> Old man and Brody got another rattle snake on the way to the blind today.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seeing the picture of your Dad with the headless rattler reminds me of a really funny story. My hunting buddy was holding a headless rattler to show me, but but was holding it more in the middle. His snake was not as big as your Dad's. The nerves or whatever allowed the snake to "strike" his forearm. It honestly hit him with the nub as if striking. Even though it couldn't inject venom, his reaction/reflexes were only slightly slowly than the speed of light. I personally saw this and will never forget it.


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> Seeing the picture of your Dad with the headless rattler reminds me of a really funny story. My hunting buddy was holding a headless rattler to show me, but but was holding it more in the middle. His snake was not as big as your Dad's. The nerves or whatever allowed the snake to "strike" his forearm. It honestly hit him with the nub as if striking. Even though it couldn't inject venom, his reaction/reflexes were only slightly slowly than the speed of light. I personally saw this and will never forget it.


It is amazing what snakes can do even with their head cut off.

My first buck over 1 year old just walked in. Maybe itâ€™s going to turn on.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

Those are some BIG snakes too! They are not small ones! Imagine how many small ones yâ€™all miss.

You can post that pic of your deer everyday and I donâ€™t think anyone would complain. Itâ€™s a beautiful deer!


----------



## FFLack

broadonrod said:


> It is amazing what snakes can do even with their head cut off.
> 
> My first buck over 1 year old just walked in. Maybe itâ€™s going to turn on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man heâ€™s a good looking deer. Almost perfect. Canâ€™t wait to see him max out!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> It is amazing what snakes can do even with their head cut off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One more comment, and I will drop it. The speed of light reflex was my buddy tossing the snake and squealing like a girl. That is what made it so funny. Honestly, I probably would have done the same.


----------



## rudytail10

Any luck. Iâ€™m having withdrawals 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Any luck. Iâ€™m having withdrawals
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Fixing to look at videos no shooters seen tonight but everybody saw a Deer 180+ this evening . It was very slow until dark I actually saw one really really good dear just after dark we are going to see how the videos came out I may post a video later of one of them anyway. Everybody said it really really was slow until dark 30. Chris saw a nice buck earlier I will look and see how his video turned out and maybe posted up soon.


----------



## rudytail10

Tell me some good news lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Tell me some good news lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didnâ€™t do any videos off TV last night got busy. This morning was slow hunting. We need some cool weather. The old man did get his 3rd rattle snake in 3 days. Heâ€™s got them figured out! 
If anyone is headed south, be careful the rattlers are thick and lots of drags in the roads.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> ... The old man did get his 3rd rattle snake in 3 days. Heâ€™s got them figured out!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man! He could make good beer money selling skins.


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> Man! He could make good beer money selling skins.


We have 6 skins in the freezer now. Using them on a man cave project.


----------



## broadonrod

Itâ€™s a little hot today! Go hunting it will be fun they said!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset

Ahh. Well it's supposed to hot all week. You want to trade our daily routines for a few days? Lol


----------



## FFLack

broadonrod said:


> Itâ€™s a little hot today! Go hunting it will be fun they said!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wooo! Canâ€™t get pumped up about sitting in a stand when itâ€™s that hot!!. But.. nothing wrong having an afternoon booze cruise doing some snake eradication to cool off though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

I ended up 2 Miles short of the blind I was headed to this evening. I got a flat and no air pump or plugs in the new Polaris. 
The cool thing is nobody has hunted this stand Iâ€™m in this year so no telling what will show up. 
I was only 300 yards from this blind when I got the flat so I carried in 10lbs of corn and a 50 lbs bag of Double Down. 
These pigs showed up while I was walking around spreading feed. I even hit one with a big rock but they wonâ€™t leave :/. 
Matt and my Dad are still after a couple of nice bucks. 
Jimmie is hunting one of my dads stands this eve trying to find an old monster. Chris is hunting one of my stands looking for a shooter. Joe is at the next blind over from my Dad and Brody to see if his big deer shows up there. 
Right now this is all I have in front of me. Actually I just looked up and my first deer of the evening are walking in now.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

nomaspigtails said:


> Ahh. Well it's supposed to hot all week. You want to trade our daily routines for a few days? Lol


I hear ya! It would be nice if it cooled off! 



FFLack said:


> Wooo! Canâ€™t get pumped up about sitting in a stand when itâ€™s that hot!!. But.. nothing wrong having an afternoon booze cruise doing some snake eradication to cool off though!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We might do a snake hunt tonight. The roads here have a lot on them after dark.
.

We do have a little breeze not much but it is cooling off.

This blind Iâ€™m in should have some good deer Iâ€™m excited even though we have a full moon and about 100 degree temps.


----------



## DR_Smith

I would take a hot day in the stand over being stuck at work doing nothing!! 

Thatâ€™s a pretty pic of the roadrunner


----------



## broadonrod

A few deer starting to move. No bucks yet.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Deer are piling in here now. Lots of does and fawns. There is 3 feed stations here all loaded up but only a couple of yearling bucks so far. 
I have a good feeling about this evening there were some great bucks passed at this blind over the last couple of years.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> We might do a snake hunt tonight. The roads here have a lot on them after dark.
> .


Because the roads hold that heat after it cools off, right? Being cold blooded and all.


----------



## broadonrod

Just got a glimpse of a really great is deer. He walked across the sendero headed towards the protein feeder to my right. Hopefully he comes in for pictures before dark.


----------



## rudytail10

I got my popcorn ready. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> I got my popcorn ready.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Itâ€™s dark/30 and he never showed up.
Best buck I saw tonight just walked in a few minutes ago and is a young 140 class 9 Point. . Heat, moon, green and 15 hogs scattered in front of me... oh well I was pretty excited at just the chance to get a good look at him. I will be coming back to this blind soon.

I will get a video click up this eve of the other hunters deer. Hopefully their hunts were better than mine.


----------



## rudytail10

Maybe midweek with this little norther coming in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Jimmy says he has some cool video from my dadâ€™s blind this evening we are fixing to plug-in the video I will try to post one. He said he had a couple bucks fighting in a bigger buck come and break them up.


----------



## broadonrod

Fixing to post a cool little video soon as we load it


----------



## broadonrod

Hereâ€™s a short fight video






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Hereâ€™s a short fight video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DOH, things are heating up, Bucks are getting grumpy!! Better get the big boys before they break antlers!! Good luck guys!!


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> DOH, things are heating up, Bucks are getting grumpy!! Better get the big boys before they break antlers!! Good luck guys!!


The bucks are starting to spar. 
Here is one more little video for the evening.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

Those looked like. Either a from 1 yr apart. 180ish? Or a little bigger?


----------



## rudytail10

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

^ brothers about a yr apart...


----------



## Tail'in around

Buddy has a place in San Diego and said they were fighting last Thursday during the middle of the day!!!!


----------



## jimmiehammond

Great video, do another one again tonight!


----------



## broadonrod

jimmiehammond said:


> Great video, do another one again tonight!


Lol! Well video done more tonight and Iâ€™ll do another one.
I canâ€™t seem to find a big one to take a picture of.


----------



## broadonrod

Tail'in around said:


> Buddy has a place in San Diego and said they were fighting last Thursday during the middle of the day!!!!


Yes Sr. seeing a few short fights going on.

Im in another blind that hasnâ€™t been hunted this year. Hopefully I see something worthy of a picture or video this evening. This blind should have a couple of big bucks we left alone last year.

Bob made it back and is hunting and old bruiser at his stand this evening. He is a very cool looking buck. Hopefully he gets an arrow in the deer he is after.

Matt is back after the buck he has been hunting and my dad is still after the buck he has been looking for.

Chris is after a nice buck at my blind next to Bob. This deer frequents both stands pretty regularly.

Jimmie is hunting one of my dads blinds again this evening looking for a big one to stick an arrow in. He is seeing some great deer but no shooters yet.

Joe and Brody are filming Bob and my dads hunts this evening.

We have 4 target bucks on the list this evening I sure hope at least one of them hits the ground.

My first deer of the eve is waking in now.


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck to all. Looks like this weather has things messed up this year. Need a cold front for sure. Have some serious withdrawals lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Good luck to all. Looks like this weather has things messed up this year. Need a cold front for sure. Have some serious withdrawals lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Deer are starting to move a little. 
I have 9 does, 5 fawns and 4 little bucks. 
Jimmie is the only hunter that has text and said he has seen a nice buck so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Couple of youngsters just showed up. Its getting prime time for the big ones but still no mature bucks.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Folsetth

How many blinds do you have? Seems like every few days your sitting in a blind that hasnâ€™t been hunted yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Folsetth said:


> How many blinds do you have? Seems like every few days your sitting in a blind that hasnâ€™t been hunted yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


37


----------



## rudytail10

Thatâ€™s a lot to choose from. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Folsetth

broadonrod said:


> 37


Wow
Is that total number in the ranch, all members combined?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Folsetth said:


> Wow
> Is that total number in the ranch, all members combined?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thatâ€™s all combined between members and family pasture.


----------



## DR_Smith

No pics on the evening?


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> No pics on the evening?


Fixing to look at videos now. 
Cooking up my deer for dinner as Iâ€™m typing. 
The old man at 82 years old is out of control tonight. Marty Robins and tequila he may not be hunting in the morning Lol! Him and Brody saw 64 deer 26 bucks. They win tonight. His buck still didnâ€™t show up. 
Here is a live pic from camp. 
Iâ€™m going to post a really nice nine point for everybody to try and score in just a minute. We are on the fence about taking him or leaving him one more year he is a nine-year-old but Iâ€™ll post it in a few minutes. I put a camera up for a couple of days on one of the Double Down Feed Stations we havenâ€™t looked at yet. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SafetyMan

Your dad looks like heâ€™s having a blast. Iâ€™m glad youâ€™re able to spend such quality time with him.


----------



## broadonrod

Anybody want to take a shot at the score of this old 9 Point. 
He prob weighs around 275 lbs on the hoof for reference and ears should be around 20â€ tip to tip.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SafetyMan

160ish


----------



## KevinA

I will play again..
173"


----------



## FFLack

168â€


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin4tails

Not sure, but I would love to have him on my wall. :smile:
I'll guess 174-5/8"


----------



## finz

165 6/8â€


----------



## rudytail10

Wow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmiehammond

I have a sneaky suspicion that Brett is about to post some big deer videos or pics very soon. Get ready guys!


----------



## rudytail10

jimmiehammond said:


> I have a sneaky suspicion that Brett is about to post some big deer videos or pics very soon. Get ready guys!


Canâ€™t wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FISH TAILS

That's a stud he was awesome a 2 years ago and looks better now!!
172 5/8s



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethic1

180. Sure do need one then hats 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxDuSlayer

166bc


----------



## StangGang

179


----------



## Rafter3

171


----------



## quackerstacker

172 1/8


----------



## Torqueman

168 5/8


----------



## FOWLHOOK

174 1/8"


----------



## Whitebassfisher

SafetyMan said:


> Your dad looks like heâ€™s having a blast. Iâ€™m glad youâ€™re able to spend such quality time with him.


I don't know how to score, but the above can't be stressed enough. Quality time for both of you.


----------



## skelly

*167*



broadonrod said:


> Anybody want to take a shot at the score of this old 9 Point.
> He prob weighs around 275 lbs on the hoof for reference and ears should be around 20â€ tip to tip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


167

SKelly


----------



## tshort

Very impressive 9 pt but I don't have him near as high. I'm gonna go with 158".
I'm probably underestimating that width and mass though.


----------



## Fishbit

173 1/8


----------



## Texasgirl44

155''


----------



## DEXTER

174 2/8"


----------



## Ivabigun

161


----------



## FREON

162 4/8


----------



## Gearman

171 2/8" complete stud and Trophy for anyone for sure. That dude is my bucket list buck there. Cant help but think he is close to 30" wide. Look forward to when you get a chance to put a tape on that dude!! DD for the win again


----------



## sotexhookset

High 160's (168 4/8 for poops and grins). He's gotta be 32" wide and add 3 to his right brow. Very cool buck.


----------



## jacksrbetter

*score*

I may be crazy compared to these other scores but he like 150's to me.


----------



## ROBOWADER

154


----------



## bowmansdad

159


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM

About $25,000


----------



## ivomec

172 3/8


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the replies everybody I was kind of excited about seeing that deer do what he did this year.

I came home for my little mans baseball game iâ€™m headed to it now but I am getting pictures from the guys this evening if they see any good ones they said they would send them.

Matt is in one of my stands this evening trying to knock out a couple of does and giving his stand a break for a night. He just arrowed the first one and these little bucks walked in just after that. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck to everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

Enjoy the game and good luck to all


----------



## az2323

*.*

177 4/8


----------



## Fordzilla06

161 1/8


----------



## hunttexas

JWS.HOOKEM said:


> About $25,000


And that doesn't even get you a green light...just ask Stokes.:headknock


----------



## rusty2009

167 6/8


----------



## rudytail10

How was the game. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> How was the game.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I just got in. It was a blast. Havenâ€™t heard from the other hunters Iâ€™m guessing no trophy bucks were taken.


----------



## railbird

156


----------



## broadonrod

Matt, Bob and my Dad said the deer were moving this morning. 
Still none of the shooters showed up. I just sent them this.


----------



## fisHRman

Great looking old nine. I am going with 167.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Matt, Bob and my Dad said the deer were moving this morning.
> Still none of the shooters showed up. I just sent them this.


Lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck to everyone. Hope to see some BBD pics soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Good luck to everyone. Hope to see some BBD pics soon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like the bucks are moving early today. Jimmie said he has a few nice bucks already moving in. 
Hereâ€™s a couple of clips he sent to me off his video screen. Today could be the day for at least one of these guys there are 4 hunters in the blinds hunting trophies this eve. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Jimmie has a few more bucks moving in. Havenâ€™t heard from the other hunters.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a cool buck Jimmie just sent and the other picture Matt just sent me from live from his stand. Still no word from the other hunters.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Bobs buck is there but not in bow range.


----------



## finz

Wow, nice!! Hope someone whacks a Muy!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> Bobs buck is there but not in bow range.


So Bob's heart rate is up in anticipation?


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> Wow, nice!! Hope someone whacks a Muy!!


Maybe in the morning ...Thanks for the reply! 


Whitebassfisher said:


> So Bob's heart rate is up in anticipation?


Iâ€™ll bet so. The Buck Bob is hunting did end up coming into range but did not give him a good quartering away shot. 
This is the first time Bob has hunted with a bow and I know he is super excited.
He has killed some beautiful deer but there is something about getting them within 20 yards and hunting them hard 25 to 30 hunts plus to see them and then they just pop up out of nowhere that is a true charge. 
I bet he gets that buck in the morning. 
Everyone seemed to have had really good hunts this evening. Chris did take out one more doe. 
Our season doe account is up to two now.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> Maybe in the morning ...Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Iâ€™ll bet so. The Buck Bob is hunting did end up coming into range but did not give him a *good quartering away shot*.
> This is the first time Bob has hunted with a bow and I know he is super excited.
> He has killed some beautiful deer but there is something about getting them within *20 yards* and hunting them hard 25 to 30 hunts plus to see them and then they just pop up out of nowhere that is a true charge.
> I bet he gets that buck in the morning.
> Everyone seemed to have had really good hunts this evening. Chris did take out one more doe.
> Our season doe account is up to two now.


I can't hunt anymore for physical reasons, which is one reason I love to keep up with this thread. But what you said above is so true. Personally, I wouldn't shoot further than 20 yards, since sound travels faster than an arrow. And I remember exact details of waiting for one more step to get the shoulder near me forward and out of arrows intended path.


----------



## rudytail10

Any luck this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Any luck this morning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No shows on the target bucks. 
Brody is making his rounds on coyote sets now and looks like he is off to a good start.
Drive safe this evening wish Iï¸ was there. Iï¸ may be headed back tomorrow it all depends on little mans ball game this evening. 
Take a lot of bullets and ice! We have a lot of deer to take off this year so I hope to tag you and Shane all the way out with five deer a piece before yâ€™all leave! . 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Nice. Looking forward to it. Always a blast my brother hope you can make it back. Wish little man good luck for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Nice. Looking forward to it. Always a blast my brother hope you can make it back. Wish little man good luck for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bring big coolers! We have some old goats for yâ€™all to take home after yâ€™all get your big deer. 
We are going to clean up a bunch of this kind of stuff this year.
Iâ€™m going through a couple of TC cards trying to pick out some old deer to take off this season. 
Hereâ€™s two for sure I just found and there are many more so tell Shane to get ready. 
Also if you want to enter him in a couple of contest or something do that , we have a few of these old bucks that might weigh close to 300 pounds on the hoof. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Got to make room for their younger buddies this year Clayton. Iâ€™m up to six bucks at the stand right now to take off this year as culls. And still have only gone through 400 of 6000 pictures from last week 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

These must be brothers. I thought they were the same deer at first.
These young bucks are looking pretty good for a drought year.
They have to be brothers. We havenâ€™t seen these deer on the hoof yet. This blind hasnâ€™t even been set in yet. I think we may send you over there when you get to the ranch Clayton. 
Iâ€™m not posting pictures of the deer I want you to see yet.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Iï¸ just told him and he is pumped 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FREON

broadonrod said:


> Bring big coolers! We have some old goats for yâ€™all to take home after yâ€™all get your big deer.
> We are going to clean up a bunch of this kind of stuff this year.
> Iâ€™m going through a couple of TC cards trying to pick out some old deer to take off this season.
> Hereâ€™s two for sure I just found and there are many more so tell Shane to get ready.
> Also if you want to enter him in a couple of contest or something do that , we have a few of these old bucks that might weigh close to 300 pounds on the hoof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like that last gordo buck must have been tripling down for a couple of years. If somebody kills him it will be interesting to see what he weighs.


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> Looks like that last gordo buck must have been tripling down for a couple of years. If somebody kills him it will be interesting to see what he weighs.


He is a melt down. We have tried to kill that buck for three seasons. He is very very old. Two years ago he scored about 150 last year he scored about 140 this year he doesnâ€™t score much at all LOL. But Iâ€™m with you I bet he weighs a lot. 
Hopefully he shows up this year and we donâ€™t have to feed him anymore. We think he is 12 years old. He lives with his head in the spout now. I have about 30 pictures of him.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

You sound more committed this year to reducing numbers through proper management than I have heard you say before. It sounds sensible to me, but deer management is obviously partly an art along with the science.


----------



## TxDuSlayer

Brett, what was the official score on that picture of that big 9 pointer you posted?


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> You sound more committed this year to reducing numbers through proper management than I have heard you say before. It sounds sensible to me, but deer management is obviously partly an art along with the science.


 I donâ€™t know about proper management LOL we have always shot our deer according to what we have in place â€œper stand locationâ€ Not by overall numbers on the ranch. We will keep the numbers still way above what I hear recommended to most ranches. Our bucks have progressed so well over the past couple of years on this feed we are taking out more of the less desirable bucks this year to make room for the young up and comers raised on it. More so to keep them from fighting so much than trying to actually improve or cull the herd. 
This blind Iâ€™m looking at trail cam pictures of now has not had but 2 doe and 4 bucks shot off of it in 5 years. It is very hard to determine what to manage and take off with our feed program.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Good Lord Brett, your place is so huge that each "stand location" has as many acres as many whole deer leases probably. So management "per stand" makes perfect sense.


----------



## broadonrod

TxDuSlayer said:


> Brett, what was the official score on that picture of that big 9 pointer you posted?[/QUOTE
> I donâ€™t know that was just a picture off a trail Camera I got that day.
> He is prob much bigger than most think. If we shoot him I will definitely post it up. If I get to see him on the hoof Iâ€™ll post better pictures.
> With a body as big as he has he is going to grow on the ground IMO.


----------



## tshort

If you need more tags and bullets my little man and I have some!
:cheers:


----------



## ROBOWADER

That sure is a cool map you got hanging there. :rotfl:



broadonrod said:


> Fixing to look at videos now.
> Cooking up my deer for dinner as Iâ€™m typing.
> The old man at 82 years old is out of control tonight. Marty Robins and tequila he may not be hunting in the morning Lol! Him and Brody saw 64 deer 26 bucks. They win tonight. His buck still didnâ€™t show up.
> Here is a live pic from camp.
> Iâ€™m going to post a really nice nine point for everybody to try and score in just a minute. We are on the fence about taking him or leaving him one more year he is a nine-year-old but Iâ€™ll post it in a few minutes. I put a camera up for a couple of days on one of the Double Down Feed Stations we havenâ€™t looked at yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBOWADER

What was the score on this bad boy?:texasflag



broadonrod said:


> Anybody want to take a shot at the score of this old 9 Point.
> He prob weighs around 275 lbs on the hoof for reference and ears should be around 20â€ tip to tip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tshort

See post 1376 just above. That deer hasn't been taken. Just everybody guessing. Hopefully someone will give him a ground check and we can find out.


----------



## broadonrod

At the ball game now but Joe just sent me this photo. He is out slinging arrows trying to get a couple of does this evening. I havenâ€™t heard from the other hunters this evening. My dad, Matt, and Jimmie are in the stands also.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

tshort said:


> If you need more tags and bullets my little man and I have some!
> :cheers:


This might happen. Pm me your number.


----------



## broadonrod

ROBOWADER said:


> That sure is a cool map you got hanging there. :rotfl:


 good map maker! We found the perfect spot for it! Thanks again!


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a clip sent to me from camp this evening of a nice 13 and a 15 Point.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Justin1

*Help*

Brett I have 10 tags between myself and my 9 year old if you need any help with some does. I know there are plenty of people in Rockport that could use the donated meat. Trying to get the son on his first deer.


----------



## DR_Smith

Brett was that video taken out of a stand or near where you shot your deer? It looked to have some big forks like yours did.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> This might happen. Pm me your number.


On no! The server just overloaded with PM's to Brett! LOL


----------



## Randy Moore

Hey I'll throw my name and number in the hat.


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> Brett was that video taken out of a stand or near where you shot your deer? It looked to have some big forks like yours did.


It was about 3.5 Miles away. We have a lot of forked G2 and G3 bucks. Good eye..


----------



## broadonrod

Just got in the stand. Itâ€™s good to be back. 
Here is a beautiful super young buck that just walked in. This young fella is going to be a fun one to watch grow over the next few seasons.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Another young buck walking in.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

Tuned in again..


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> Tuned in again..


19 bucks 5-35 yards away I canâ€™t move to even take a picture. I fed to close. 
Sounds like everyone is having good hunts so far this eve.

We have Carlos here as a guest from â€œWildbuckâ€ website doing a little piece on DD. 
Not sure what he has seen so far but he did text me a couple of times and just put â€œunrealâ€ lol. 
Hogs are moving my deer off of the stand now. Iâ€™m going to try and get a couple of pictures.


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> 19 bucks 5-35 yards away I canâ€™t move to even take a picture. I fed to close.
> Sounds like everyone is having good hunts so far this eve.
> 
> We have Carlos here as a guest from â€œWildbuckâ€ website doing a little piece on DD.
> Not sure what he has seen so far but he did text me a couple of times and just put â€œunrealâ€ lol.
> Hogs are moving my deer off of the stand now. Iâ€™m going to try and get a couple of pictures.[/QUOTE
> I was about to text you but I wonâ€™t now since you are covered up. TTYL


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> broadonrod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 19 bucks 5-35 yards away I canâ€™t move to even take a picture. I fed to close.
> Sounds like everyone is having good hunts so far this eve.
> 
> We have Carlos here as a guest from â€œWildbuckâ€ website doing a little piece on DD.
> Not sure what he has seen so far but he did text me a couple of times and just put â€œunrealâ€ lol.
> Hogs are moving my deer off of the stand now. Iâ€™m going to try and get a couple of pictures.[/QUOTE
> I was about to text you but I wonâ€™t now since you are covered up. TTYL
> 
> 
> 
> Text me later. I donâ€™t know what I was thinking Feeding this close I didnâ€™t even bring my bow lol
Click to expand...


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> finz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Text me later. I donâ€™t know what I was thinking Feeding this close I didnâ€™t even bring my bow lol
> 
> 
> 
> Chit happens bro..ðŸ˜‚
Click to expand...


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> finz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Text me later. I donâ€™t know what I was thinking Feeding this close I didnâ€™t even bring my bow lol
> 
> 
> 
> You can hear them breathing, see their eyelashes. :doowapsta
Click to expand...


----------



## broadonrod

Back in the stands. 
Iâ€™m hunting with my dad this eve looking for this big deer he has been after all season. Our first bucks are walking out now. 
Jimmie is hunting with our guest Clayton. They are after a nice buck this evening. 
Joe is with Claytonâ€™s nephew Shane hunting a really nice buck.
Brody is with our guest Carlos from WildBuck hunting a really cool deer. I feel pretty sure something will hit the ground this evening. 
The weather is cool and overcast deer are piling in on us already.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Live
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Jimmie just text... Claytonâ€™s buck is Down! 
Thereâ€™s one...


----------



## broadonrod

Joe just text Shane nailed his buck. 
Thatâ€™s 2... 2 more to go this eve.


----------



## FOWLHOOK

Smoke pole or string music? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOWLHOOK

And congrats we have light ran over here in Tilden can wait to see pics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gearman

Hoping everyone got their thropy tonight!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Headed to camp I just got to see Shaneâ€™s deer in the buggy he is very impressive. I canâ€™t wait to see Claytonâ€™s. I will post pictures as soon as we get them headed to camp now. Me and the old man had a great hunt we saw 41 but it was insane my best hunt this year. We saw some good ones but not what we were after.


----------



## wishin4fishin

broadonrod said:


> Headed to camp I just got to see Shaneâ€™s deer in the buggy he is very impressive. I canâ€™t wait to see Claytonâ€™s. I will post pictures as soon as we get them headed to camp now. Me and the old man had a great hunt we saw 41 but it was insane my best hunt this year. We saw some good ones but not what we were after.


Awesome to hear you guys hunted together. Can't wait to see the pics of the bucks from tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Fixing to take pics. 
Who remembers this buck from the last 5-6 season threads?
This is him last year. Clayton has been a guest here for several years and watch this Buck himself for five seasons. 
He close the deal on him this evening his nephews dear is extremely beautiful. We are fixing to get our pictures and I will post them ASAP. 
Claytonâ€™s buck last year. Heâ€™s bigger!.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

Canâ€™t wait for the pics!


----------



## DR_Smith

Hard to forget that right main and how it goes strait up! Awesome deer!
Congrats to both hunters


----------



## broadonrod

Here is Claytonâ€˜s deer. We havenâ€™t scored him yet but his beams got longer in his mask got heavier at 11 to 12 years old. Looking back at our history now that we have taken him Joe feels pretty sure he is 12. This book has been posted on 2cool since we started our season threads.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFLack

broadonrod said:


> Fixing to take pics.
> Who remembers this buck from the last 5-6 season threads?
> This is him last year. Clayton has been a guest here for several years and watch this Buck himself for five seasons.
> He close the deal on him this evening his nephews dear is extremely beautiful. We are fixing to get our pictures and I will post them ASAP.
> Claytonâ€™s buck last year. Heâ€™s bigger!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's pretty unique .!! Hard not to recognize him from the past few years I've been following!! Tell them congrats for me!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Fixing to post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Shaneâ€™s buck 268 lbs 10-11 years old! Pics coming









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFLack

broadonrod said:


> Shaneâ€™s buck 268 lbs 10-11 years old! Pics coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


El Gordo!!! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Shaneâ€™s buck
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirbornXpress

Now that boy has some fat on him, he's a hoss


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulations to the hunters, thatâ€™s 2 DD monsters!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed Mass!*

I love seeing 39 inches of mass on a nine point. We just measured his mass OMG. 
#doubledowndeerfeed


----------



## Rafter3

Awesome can't wait to see you guys!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Midlandtxhunter said:


> Awesome can't wait to see you guys!!!


 See you tomorrow?


----------



## broadonrod

broadonrod said:


> See you tomorrow?


We found you a 10 year old monster this eve  he added about 18-20â€ from last year and you saw him while you were here last season.


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Shaneâ€™s buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great deer right there!!


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> We found you a 10 year old monster this eve  he added about 18-20â€ from last year and you saw him while you were here last season.


HMMMMM Cant wait to see him!!! See you this evening


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Here is Claytonâ€˜s deer. We havenâ€™t scored him yet but his beams got longer in his mask got heavier at 11 to 12 years old. Looking back at our history now that we have taken him Joe feels pretty sure he is 12. This book has been posted on 2cool since we started our season threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What an old Double Down monarch!! Congrats


----------



## broadonrod

Getting Clayton and Shane loaded up. 
Look at the condition these old bucks are in. Look at the size of this back strap Clayton is holding 
Also took a few does this morning. Some new really nice bucks were seen today but still no target bucks.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirbornXpress

Double down nutrition at work right there
Congratulations boys


----------



## broadonrod

AirbornXpress said:


> Double down nutrition at work right there
> 
> Congratulations boys


Thank you! 
We are very proud of the results we are seeing it was definitely a learning curve. The younger deer that are being raised on the Double Down have all of us very excited. 
Iï¸ wish we would have change our feeding strategies sooner. It has been a game changer for our lease IMO. 
Thanks again!

Off to this evenings hunt. 
Iâ€™m with my dad filming his hunt looking for the buck he has been after all season. We moved over one stand about 8/10s of a mile away from where we hunted yesterday evening. The buck was seen here on trail cam eating protein 2 and 3 days ago at night. We are hunting just 300 yards from a big tank. It warmed up today so Iï¸ think we have a good chance of seeing him being this close to where we think he waters. 
Brody and Joe took the evening off from scouting and guiding hunters. They are bow hunting does this evening. 
Jimmie is out looking for a big one. Not sure where he ended up this eve. 
John is headed in this evening to hunt for the week. 
We have a guest hunter coming in tonight hunting a very nice buck. Iâ€™m pretty excited about this hunt. He may be hunting a big buck Jimmie and Clayton found this morning.

We have a pile of does moving in now as Iâ€™m typing, no bucks yet. Hopefully we get my dads buck this eve and we should see some good deer here to get pictures of as well. This stand has a lot of great bucks.

Thanks for all the replies. Hoping for some big deer action soon. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Waiting on the beast!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bret

Dang Brett, that ole buck has some fat !!!!


----------



## hunttexas

AirbornXpress said:


> Double down nutrition at work right there
> Congratulations boys


...don't forget to mention all that cotton seed too!


----------



## jimmiehammond

Congrats to Clayton and Shane on 2 absolute giant DD bucks!!


----------



## hunttexas

jimmiehammond said:


> Congrats to Clayton and Shane on 2 absolute giant DD bucks!!


They are nice bucks


----------



## jtburf

Brett,
Feeding out Steers or Bucks?

LOL..

Congrats to the hunters who have scored so far! 

John


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Congrats guys!
Those are studs!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

How was the evening hunts?


----------



## tshort

I missed a few days looking at this post because I was out at the Aggies game and a few other family events and boy did I miss a great weekend!
Congrats to everyone. Those are some very nice Double Down deer!! I can't get over the fat on those deer and their body sizes. I think we've all been waiting to see how Clayton's deer looked this year. It's amazing how similar it was to last year.


----------



## broadonrod

Rumor has it our guest hunter Trey is headed in with a nice one. Jimmie text me a couple of minutes ago and they are headed to camp.


----------



## broadonrod

Ground growth yep ground growth. Pictures coming soon. Treys buck is a 10 year old buck we have posted here on every season thread each year. Fixing to take pics. He is incredible!


----------



## DR_Smith

Ready to see it!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Anybody want to guess the score on Treyâ€™s Double Down Deer Feed Low Fence Monster Buck?

Well he grew a lot! 282 lbs on the hoof and 242 lbs field dressed. 
This was a family pasture hunt we offered to Trey again this season. Itâ€™s Treys second year to hunt with us. 
He has about a 4â€ split browtine hard to see. And a main frame 10 Point frame.

Letâ€™s see what yâ€™all come up with.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEXTER

192 even


----------



## sotexhookset

186. He's a beast. Congrats to the Hunter no doubt on an extraordinary ten.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Very gnarly and thick!
Interesting .... my deer hunting mentor in high school used to mention "roman nose" old bucks. Trey's buck definitely has that.


----------



## tshort

Great looking old warrior.

I'd say maybe 180".


----------



## Fishin4tails

Those are some awesome bucks. Thanks for sharing pics of the latest bucks to hit the ground. And I'm going to guess 190-5/8" on the latest old beast.


----------



## StangGang

Beautiful Buck. Guess he will score 188


----------



## CBHunter

172 3/8


----------



## Gearman

Great Buck Congrats!! I am rolling with 182"


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a couple of more pictures of Treyâ€™s buck.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksrbetter

*score*

174


----------



## B&C

Keep in mind Brett's deer are physically bigger (head, neck, ears, weight, etc) than most of the rest of us!

He's mid 90's easy!


----------



## finz

Hoss for sure!! 89-92


----------



## DR_Smith

194 3/8. Lots of mass. 45â€+ on mass?


----------



## broadonrod

Quick post, headed to the stands. 
Treyâ€™s buck has everybody fired up around here. 
Lots of blinds getting covered this evening. 
Iâ€™m going to one that has only been hunted a couple of times this season. The deer are moving early in the misting rain. Hereâ€™s a live shot on my way out.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFLack

Got him at 168 3/8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tail'in around

FFLack said:


> Got him at 168 3/8
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We need to get you a measuring device.....LOL...


----------



## captain sandbar

bad arse deer - 189 1/2.


----------



## sotexhookset

FFLack said:


> Got him at 168 3/8
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd have him high 60's too on a 200 lb buck. I have to make myself add 15-20 on some of these big bastards. Lol


----------



## bowmansdad

What a great buck! 187â€


----------



## old 37

Lots of mass and a big deer , I will go maybe little high but 199


----------



## finz

I first said 89-92 I think but he is closer to 93-96


----------



## FREON

!77 6/8


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a picture of the buck Trey just took this morning from a few years ago.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grayson

DR_Smith said:


> 194 3/8. Lots of mass. 45â€+ on mass?


Nice deer but if he is 45 plus mass then I want to see a picture of the tape on him on all four measurements each side - no way


----------



## porkrind

184 5/8"


----------



## ivomec

188


----------



## rudytail10

Nice deer Trey. Had the pleasure of seeing him Sunday morning what a monster. Incredible what he did at that age. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Huntman3 said:


> Nice deer but if he is 45 plus mass then I want to see a picture of the tape on him on all four measurements each side - no way


He does not have 45â€ of mass but his mass is around 41â€ if I remember right. Donâ€™t know who told you 45â€.

Hereâ€™s a youngster Iâ€™m watching as I type this with some pretty good mass for a 4 year old. Im sitting here waiting to see the buck that broke off those 3 tines heâ€™s missing.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## az2323

*.*

Wow. Congrats to the hunter!
181 4/8


----------



## ethic1

192


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grayson

DR_Smith said:


> 194 3/8. Lots of mass. 45â€+ on mass?


nobody told me - DR Smith posted it - I know better - good deer - what did he score?


----------



## finz

Huntman3 said:


> Nice deer but if he is 45 plus mass then I want to see a picture of the tape on him on all four measurements each side - no way


I believe everyone is guessing including me ( and you unless you are on location)so why take someoneâ€™s guess and make a big deal of it / bash em??I guessed over 40â€ of mass as well. Keep this thread fun and please donâ€™t turn it into a war. Thanks, Carry on.


----------



## grayson

finz said:


> I believe everyone is guessing including me ( and you unless you are on location)so why take someoneâ€™s guess and make a big deal of it / bash em??I guessed over 40â€ of mass as well. Keep this thread fun and please donâ€™t turn it into a war. Thanks, Carry on.


did not bash anyone or make a big deal - someone state that he was over 44 inches of mass and I stated I did not believe that was the case - am I not entitled to my opinion like everyone else on this thread? I simply stated there is no way that deer had over 44 inches of mass - and guess what? I was right. Also stated it was a good deer = You Carry on


----------



## finz

Huntman3 said:


> did not bash anyone or make a big deal - someone state that he was over 44 inches of mass and I stated I did not believe that was the case - am I not entitled to my opinion like everyone else on this thread? I simply stated there is no way that deer had over 44 inches of mass - and guess what? I was right. Also stated it was a good deer = You Carry on


No worries itâ€™s all good.


----------



## rut-ro

so what was the score?


----------



## DR_Smith

I apologize, I guessed a score and then put â€œ45â€+ mass?â€ As in asking IF it had 45â€ or mass. I am no expert on scoring and actually SUCK to be honest, but after the 9 that had 35-4â€ of mass I was thinking this one looked bigger. I was not trying to state that the deer being judged ACTUALLY had been measured at that. But hey, over 40â€ of mass is flat out impressive and for me being off by only 4â€ is a win for me! 
My apologies again for misleading anyone.


----------



## grayson

DR_Smith said:


> I apologize, I guessed a score and then put â€œ45â€+ mass?â€ As in asking IF it had 45â€ or mass. I am no expert on scoring and actually SUCK to be honest, but after the 9 that had 35-4â€ of mass I was thinking this one looked bigger. I was not trying to state that the deer being judged ACTUALLY had been measured at that. But hey, over 40â€ of mass is flat out impressive and for me being off by only 4â€ is a win for me!
> My apologies again for misleading anyone.


never thought you were trying to be misleading - you gave guess - but a 45 plus mass deer is very very rare - by the way what was the score??


----------



## broadonrod

Huntman3 said:


> nobody told me - DR Smith posted it - I know better - good deer - what did he score?


A lot!


----------



## broadonrod

Huntman3 said:


> never thought you were trying to be misleading - you gave guess - but a 45 plus mass deer is very very rare - by the way what was the score??


Itâ€™s not that rare this was a Managment buck .


----------



## broadonrod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Itâ€™s out of control around here!













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod Wallupper

finz said:


> No worries itâ€™s all good.


Carry on

196 is the score


----------



## quackerstacker

196 2/8 great deer love the video.


----------



## DR_Smith

Thatâ€™s awesome! Deer is a beast on the hoof!!


----------



## broadonrod

Well after a late night celebrating Treyâ€™s buck we are getting him loaded up. Thereâ€™s a few of us moving slow this morning.

What a blast! Here are some photos live from camp. Look at the body on this Double Down bruiser. 
282 lbs on the hoof and 242 lbs field dressed. We are learning more and more each year on this place for sure. 
Thanks for all the replies and kind words everyone! 





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBOWADER

Very nice!


----------



## tshort

Great googley moogley! So he went 196"? It's the mass and body size that is throwing me way off. Glad you guys are having a little more fun now. Y'all have put in a ton of hunting at this point for the same deer compared to the last few years. Can't wait to see Mr. Don finally get his deer. And the long awaited Monica deer! We need some colder weather and the moon to cooperate.
Great job fellas.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Man you are growing beasts!
Does DD also contain correct minerals for bone and antler growth? It seems if carefully researched and done correctly, it would be beneficial. Nature is very unique in how living things metabolize and use nourishment.

Photos are not 3 dimensional, and often perspective is lacking. These deer are big, which seems to making scoring difficult until they hit the dirt and are measured.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies fellas.
Jimmie Hammond did an incredible job of filming Treys hunt. I canâ€™t wait to see how that one turns out. I had Treyâ€™s buck scored at 196 1/8 the Big Buck Contest has him 195. That extra brow that comes off the back can be argumentative where it starts. What a great buck. I canâ€™t believe I was 15â€short on his score looking at the video clip the night before he shot the deer. 
These bodies make them hard to judge and it seems like they keep getting bigger every year. 
Lots of young bucks out now. No mature deer in front of me yet this eve.
Live....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksrbetter

195, wow!


----------



## DR_Smith

195 or 196... either way, that is an amazing trophy! Also the fact that it is taken as a management feet due to its age speaks volumes for itself! Great job on management and thanks again for the postings!


----------



## broadonrod

Its getting to late for pictures but here are a few up and comers that walked in 10-15 minutes ago. Iï¸ have 2 really good bucks here now but itâ€™s to dark for more pics :/
It also sounds like a bunch of culls and does hit the ground this eve. We hadnâ€™t group of fellas on a clean up mission this afternoon.
Iâ€™ll post more pictures from camp when Iï¸ get in. 






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

The deer in that 2nd pic is NASTY!!! What do you have him at on age? Growth since last yr?
Ready to see pics of your â€œcullsâ€ that hit the ground!!!


----------



## grayson

broadonrod said:


> Itâ€™s not that rare this was a Managment buck .


I stand corrected - there are many 45 plus mass bucks taken - pretty common apparently - my bad


----------



## FISH TAILS

I had him at 185 he is awesome and as usual I'm 10" Low!!! Those bucks just grow when they hit the ground. Congrats to Trey on a great Double Down Monster Buck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Huntman3 said:


> I stand corrected - there are many 45 plus mass bucks taken - pretty common apparently - my bad


Oh donâ€™t worry about it. No biggie.


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> The deer in that 2nd pic is NASTY!!! What do you have him at on age? Growth since last yr?
> 
> Ready to see pics of your â€œcullsâ€ that hit the ground!!!


That buck is a youngster prob 4 years old. He is going to be a fun one to watch. 
Here are 2 culls and a few does Johns guest took this eve.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Look at the fat on this doe. Big doe!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethic1

What she weigh?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

ethic1 said:


> What she weigh?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 We didnâ€™t weigh her but she was probably 115 or so field dressed. We have killed a few 115-130 dressed. She was a big one.


----------



## grayson

broadonrod said:


> Oh donâ€™t worry about it. No biggie.


would love to see all the 45 plus mass deer you guys have taken - I am sure there are many and it would be cool to see them all - you guys are doing something right for sure


----------



## broadonrod

Huntman3 said:


> would love to see all the 45 plus mass deer you guys have taken - I am sure there are many and it would be cool to see them all - you guys are doing something right for sure


Dude go away. Your giving me a head ache in my stomach.


----------



## broadonrod

Huntman3 said:


> would love to see all the 45 plus mass deer you guys have taken - I am sure there are many and it would be cool to see them all - you guys are doing something right for sure


This one was 46  now please go away.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grayson

You were the one who said they were not that rare - I just asked to see some - don't get worked up lol


----------



## finz

Awesomeness once again Bret!! Thanks for keeping this going!! Maybe things will get back to normal soon, lol.


----------



## grayson

broadonrod said:


> This one was 46  now please go away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What was the mass without the velvet? I am new to the forum - I stated that 45 inches of mass was rare on a deer and you said they were common - so I simply said I would love to see some since they are common - why should I go away? I think I asked a fair question did I not?


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Itâ€™s out of control around here!
> View attachment 3971178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So much fun, an opportunity of a lifetime thanks guys!! Its a shame that someone has to stir it up with 45 inches of mass etc. The point of the post was to congratulate a hunter on a tremendous free range Double Down monster. The deer are there mr 45 inch mass don't worry, but you probably don't have to worry about seeing any alive though. Just a wild guess.


----------



## broadonrod

Midlandtxhunter said:


> So much fun, an opportunity of a lifetime thanks guys!! Its a shame that someone has to stir it up with 45 inches of mass etc. The point of the post was to congratulate a hunter on a tremendous free range Double Down monster. The deer are there mr 45 inch mass don't worry, but you probably don't have to worry about seeing any alive though. Just a wild guess.


Donâ€™t let that nimrod get to ya.
Thatâ€™s a beautiful deer you took. 200,000 hits and only one corn holio lol. 
Glad you made it home safe. It was fun my brother. 
Hereâ€™s a little clip from this evening of a beautiful young buck I look forward to watching over the next few years.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFLack

broadonrod said:


> Donâ€™t let that nimrod get to ya.
> Thatâ€™s a beautiful deer you took. 200,000 hits and only one corn holio lol.
> Glad you made it home safe. It was fun my brother.
> Hereâ€™s a little clip from this evening of a beautiful young buck I look forward to watching over the next few years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow!! Already a great deer. Really want to see that dude in a few years! He has the look now to potentially being the highest scoring deer on the ranch in the future!! Keep it up Brett!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gordogato

Huntman3 said:


> You were the one who said they were not that rare - I just asked to see some - don't get worked up lol


Troll..,,,keep up the great work and keep whacking donks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

Those split G2â€™s!! Wow!! I guess the cross breeding of mule deer into your heard has finally paid off!! (That was sarcasm and a joke! Not serious!!)


----------



## Whitebassfisher

These last few pages remind me why I don't even play with trying to score. 

I would still like to know about post 1485, but not asking trade secrets.

The following paragraph is a copy & paste:

Growing antlers are composed mostly of proteins (80 percent by weight); whereas hardened antlers contain roughly equal amounts of proteins and minerals. Studies have shown that calcium and phosphorus are by far the two most common minerals in deer antlers, comprising 30â€“35 percent of the mature antler by weight. However, a University of Georgia study detected 11 different minerals in the whitetailâ€™s antlers. In addition to calcium (19 percent) and phosphorus (10 percent), the next most common elements were magnesium (1 percent) and sodium (0.5 percent). Lesser amounts of other minerals were found including potassium, barium, iron, aluminum, zinc, strontium and manganese. Besides calcium and phosphorus, little is known about the role of other minerals in antler growth.


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> These last few pages remind me why I don't even play with trying to score.
> 
> I would still like to know about post 1485, but not asking trade secrets.
> 
> The following paragraph is a copy & paste:
> 
> Growing antlers are composed mostly of proteins (80 percent by weight); whereas hardened antlers contain roughly equal amounts of proteins and minerals. Studies have shown that calcium and phosphorus are by far the two most common minerals in deer antlers, comprising 30â€"35 percent of the mature antler by weight. However, a University of Georgia study detected 11 different minerals in the whitetailâ€™s antlers. In addition to calcium (19 percent) and phosphorus (10 percent), the next most common elements were magnesium (1 percent) and sodium (0.5 percent). Lesser amounts of other minerals were found including potassium, barium, iron, aluminum, zinc, strontium and manganese. Besides calcium and phosphorus, little is known about the role of other minerals in antler growth.


I can tell you this. When I built DD my goal was to take out all the cheap fillers and cheap minerals and boost the feed blend to the maximum with the ingredients â€œweâ€ wanted in the feed instead of cheap byeproducts. We have a mineral that we also feed our deer and have been experiencing with it for some time now.

I mentioned that we had something new working over the past four years in other post before.

This is something we feel is also helping our herd a lot! . I have worked on this for a while now and our deer are crushing this mineral package. It is a very strong Mineral package that we are feeding alongside of our double down in certain areas. 
Not really an answer to your question directly but I guess it does give a little perspective on minerals with our plan. Our deer are getting a lot of minerals. Double Downs mineral package alone I feel is second to none. We have been very satisfied with this package we are feeding separately. We are actually letting a couple of other customers try it out.

Good Minerals can be hard to get a deer to eat by them selves. The deer here are hammering this stuff. It did take a lot of work getting it to taste right but now they are devouring it. I actually have mineral stations as big as 60X80â€™ across with pictures of 9 bucks at once eating the minerals.

We are working on feeding this mineral package on the entire ranch now instead of the one pasture. The technique we are using and amount of these minerals our bucks are getting now have me pretty fired up. After 4 years of experimenting I feel itâ€™s a finished product now.

We will be offering the mineral package very soon and Iâ€™m pretty sure people are going to be very amazed when they see how much of this stuff their deer eat and we spared no experience making it.

I will go into more detail about it later on this thread. I want to wrap up a few little details before I get to wound up on this. 
Videos we have of our bucks eating this stuff is pretty insane. I hope to have all of this up and ready in the next 2 to 3 weeks. We are waiting on our shipment now to cover the entire ranch instead of just the couple thousand acres we have been testing.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Actually you answered my question very well. I don't expect trade secrets or percentages. 

Nature is strange. As example maybe deer need mineral X, but their body can't metabolize or use X unless Y is provided also. Big companies with deep pockets have pursued all this for years, but they have to make a certain percentage of profit to make their blend. I know you need profit too, but you may be more concerned with results. 

Many years back I tried some mineral supplements from feed stores, but couldn't afford high protein feed. The deer wouldn't didn't eat the supplements. :headknock

Fact is, your deer are getting huge. They are looking like scaled up versions of normal mature South Texas whitetails.


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> Actually you answered my question very well. I don't expect trade secrets or percentages.
> 
> Nature is strange. As example maybe deer need mineral X, but their body can't metabolize or use X unless Y is provided also. Big companies with deep pockets have pursued all this for years, but they have to make a certain percentage of profit to make their blend. I know you need profit too, but you may be more concerned with results.
> 
> Many years back I tried some mineral supplements from feed stores, but couldn't afford high protein feed. The deer wouldn't didn't eat the supplements. :headknock
> 
> Fact is, your deer are getting huge. They are looking like scaled up versions of normal mature South Texas whitetails.


Thanks!


----------



## broadonrod

Off to a new fun challenge. 
How big can we make a pig lol!
We caught this little hog 3 miles from our camp close to the front gate. We kept him in a pen here for a couple of weeks at camp for the kiddos to mess with and actually got him kind of tame. 
Yesterday we put a tag in his ear at 2 PM. You can see it is tag number one. This morning 3 miles the opposite direction from where he was caught and three more miles from camp Brody caught him again! 
What are the odds LOL.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

You should have kept him in the pen and on a strict DD diet!!! B some good eaten!
That is really cool about catching him twice though!!


----------



## rudytail10

Very cool. Gives you a good idea on how far those suckers travel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Dad burn pigs! They have a single stomach, while deer have 4 chambers. Does that mean the nutrients in DD are not even getting used completely on pigs?


----------



## geezuphosdn

broadonrod said:


> Off to a new fun challenge.
> How big can we make a pig lol!
> We caught this little hog 3 miles from our camp close to the front gate. We kept him in a pen here for a couple of weeks at camp for the kiddos to mess with and actually got him kind of tame.
> Yesterday we put a tag in his ear at 2 PM. You can see it is tag number one. This morning 3 miles the opposite direction from where he was caught and three more miles from camp Brody caught him again!
> What are the odds LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We used to tag 5-10 pigs a year and turn them loose. Then at the beginning of each weekend everyone that showed up put $20 in a pot and if someone shot a tagged pig they won the pot. If no one won for that weekend, the pot rolled over to the next....so on and so on.

Pretty fun, especially if someone brought guests. Rule was you had to put in if you were a guest.


----------



## sotexhookset

^^^ that's pretty cool. It'd just suck if you were hunting a good deer that few days.


----------



## broadonrod

geezuphosdn said:


> We used to tag 5-10 pigs a year and turn them loose. Then at the beginning of each weekend everyone that showed up put $20 in a pot and if someone shot a tagged pig they won the pot. If no one won for that weekend, the pot rolled over to the next....so on and so on.
> 
> Pretty fun, especially if someone brought guests. Rule was you had to put in if you were a guest.


Lol! I like it!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks Trey for supplying dinner tonight! 
Check out the back strap off of Treys buck. 
Look at the marbling it looks more like beef tender lion.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Thanks Trey for supplying dinner tonight!
> Check out the back strap off of Treys buck.
> Look at the marbling it looks more like beef tender lion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, thats amazing!!! You guys enjoy, hope some of those old giants start coming out to say hello!


----------



## broadonrod

Cool and overcast. Should be a good evening hunt. Getting into the stand now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck to everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Good luck to everyone
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We found my the buck my dad has been after on Trail cam. Heâ€™s been at another stand for the past 2 days. Brody is filming the hunt with him in that stand this evening. Maybe today is the day. The buck lives deep in the center of the ranch and keeps moving Prob do to the younger more aggressive bucks dominating the protein feeders. We have never see this buck eat corn only protein.

Matt is after the same old buck heâ€™s been hunting all season. His buck also showed up on camera early this morning.

John, Jimmie and I are scouting for new bucks.
Joe is guiding guest hunting does this evening. Iâ€™m thinking we are going to have good hunts this eve. I just got settled in here and already have 5 young bucks in front of me.


----------



## Rafter3

Good luck guys!!


----------



## broadonrod

Several bucks starting to move in.
First 2 over 2 years old to show up.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Sun is breaking through the clouds Iï¸ was sure hoping the light fog stayed set in.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

I have an ugly old cull that just walked in Iâ€™ve been after 3 seasons. Iâ€™m hoping he comes into bow range 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Get him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Get him
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I let him walker came into 8 yards. We have lots of guest coming in over the next 5-10 days. He will make someone pretty happy. Heâ€™s kinda wide so Iâ€™m going to let a youngster take him. He could make a kiddo happy and possibly win jacket in a deer contest being a 7 Point. 
Heâ€™s going to be in trouble this weekend Iâ€™ll bet lol.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> I let him walker came into 8 yards. We have lots of guest coming in over the next 5-10 days. He will make someone pretty happy. Heâ€™s kinda wide so Iâ€™m going to let a youngster take him. He could make a kiddo happy and possibly win jacket in a deer contest being a 7 Point.
> Heâ€™s going to be in trouble this weekend Iâ€™ll bet lol.


This is a good example of why to follow this thread. Those in charge understand the magnificence of the bucks, and want others to experience and understand what they already understand very well.


----------



## DR_Smith

What white bass fisher said... all the guest hunters and kids that you give opportunities too to harvest the deer of a lifetime! Setting an awesome example and getting the kids involved


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> I let him walker came into 8 yards. We have lots of guest coming in over the next 5-10 days. He will make someone pretty happy. Heâ€™s kinda wide so Iâ€™m going to let a youngster take him. He could make a kiddo happy and possibly win jacket in a deer contest being a 7 Point.
> 
> Heâ€™s going to be in trouble this weekend Iâ€™ll bet lol.


Thatâ€™s awesome. Always thinking of others. First class operation from top to bottom. Couldnâ€™t ask for better people. Your whole family is first class and you sir have a special place up above for what you do not only for kiddos but our veterans as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tshort

I'll jump on that as well. Passing this onto the next generation is what keeps this great sport/pass time/tradition alive and well. Keeping them all to ourselves guarantees it'll end with us. Excellent decision, Brett. And I hope a little one gets a chance at it.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the kind words fellas. It is a lot more rewarding seeing our guest leave here with big smiles with their deer of a lifetime than shooting some of these bucks our selves. 
My entire group of hunters here on the ranch feel the same way. 
I think we all have more fun guiding other hunters than we do hunting ourselves now.

We have a group of fellows leaving now that tagged all the way out and another group coming in tonight we hope to tag them all the way out as well. These guys were a blast and super fun group. One of them made a heckuva shot on a Coyote today. He had a couple of does laying out on the flat and this coyote came in to eat one of the does. He didnâ€™t make it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset

Dam! That's one bigass yotee.


----------



## TwoKewl'er

nomaspigtails said:


> Dam! That's one bigass HOLE in the yotee.


FTFY,,lol

Carry on


----------



## DR_Smith

Congrats to the hunters! Any good deer seen? Your dads deer a no show?


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> Congrats to the hunters! Any good deer seen? Your dads deer a no show?


9:00 pm on TC last night. Back at it again this eve.


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck this evening. Hope yâ€™all see some monsters 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Good luck this evening. Hope yâ€™all see some monsters
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Old man and Matt are back after the same 2 Bucks. 
Iâ€™m hunting a blind we know there are 3 really good deer but havenâ€™t seen them except in TC pics this season.

Does are moving in here now. No bucks yet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

Big boys moving yet? Just saw 2 really good deer on ranch I work on! Moving over here!


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> Big boys moving yet? Just saw 2 really good deer on ranch I work on! Moving over here!


16 does and fawns 5 bucks 2 years old and under so far this eve. Starting to cool off a little. 
Any minute now


----------



## finz

Still tuned in!! Come on POPS!!Get one down!! I am thinking your Bride better get in the stand soon!! What is the latest on her decision? Good luck to all!!


----------



## broadonrod

Live from camp with our 2cool guest tonight DR Smith! 
Checking out videos having a couple cold ones. 
Dr.... in the house






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> live from camp with our 2cool guest tonight dr smith!
> Checking out videos having a couple cold ones.
> Dr.... In the house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


beast!!!!


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Live from camp with our 2cool guest tonight DR Smith!
> Checking out videos having a couple cold ones.
> Dr.... in the house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been out of town and trying to catch up. I saw another great deer hit the dirt.

You need to rope that camp pet. Wow, what a beautiful deer.


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> Still tuned in!! Come on POPS!!Get one down!! I am thinking your Bride better get in the stand soon!! What is the latest on her decision? Good luck to all!!


She is headed this way soon with my little man. I canâ€™t wait.
Monica has some beautiful bucks at her stands this year for sure. Some of the biggest bucks on the ranch are at her to Stands. She will not let us sit there or video, we did get to look at some of her trail cams and I canâ€™t wait to see what she ends up with. She is definitely not about score she likes character more than anything. She also wonâ€™t shoot a deer and less she thinks it is so old itâ€™s going to die. She probably has more patience than anybody on the ranch. I really canâ€™t wait to see which deer if any she pulls the trigger on.

Still waiting on the old manâ€™s deer too show up during daylight hours.
Him and Brody took the video I posted tonight and saw several other really good deer in the last couple hunts even better than that one. But his deer was a no-show again this eve. 
He is getting very tired we can all see it here in camp he has hunted that one deer 86 hunts this season. 
Thatâ€™s a lot of time in the stands looking for one buck but he is determined.

Thanks for all the replies everybody this has been a blast. We have over 30 guest coming through here in the next 10 days there should be a lot of deer hitting the ground. All the kiddos are excited about huhting through the Thanksgiving holidays.


----------



## WillieT

My best to all the hunters coming in. I know I will see some good deer go down. Thanks again for sharing the experience.


----------



## broadonrod

One of our guest Rudy took his first 3 deer ever this morning. 
No bucks hit the ground this morning but we are slowly getting a few does knocked out. Trying hard to get it done before the rut.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I am pulling for your Dad to get a good clean chance, which I feel he will take advantage of if offered.


----------



## broadonrod

Getting there.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethic1

Wow! Bunch doe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tshort

Looks like a scene from the Godfather or something.
I hope I didn't just put an idea in one of your heads!!!!


----------



## ROBOWADER

Is that a 200 inch camp buck??



broadonrod said:


> Live from camp with our 2cool guest tonight DR Smith!
> Checking out videos having a couple cold ones.
> Dr.... in the house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

ROBOWADER said:


> Is that a 200 inch camp buck??


No heâ€™s lives deep in the ranch. Heâ€™s only 5 years old now.


----------



## FFLack

broadonrod said:


> No heâ€™s lives deep in the ranch. Heâ€™s only 5 years old now.


That is one heck of a 5 year old. Gonna be one hell of an arm wrestling match over him in a few years!! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFLack

FFLack said:


> That is one heck of a 5 year old. Gonna be one hell of an arm wrestling match over him in a few years!! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seeing what you and your members have done over the past few years and the way the deer are progressing is amazing!! I would have loved to see the progression from day one till now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

I'm sitting here wishing I was back at the ranch right now!! Hard to believe that I shot a 195 inch low fence deer less than a week ago. You guys are doing what it takes to grow big deer: age, nutrition, and genetics. There are a lot of folks who have this down and you guys have raised the bar feeding Double Down deer feed. Again thanks to Brett, Jimmie, Joe, Brody and all of the lease members who allowed me to make a dream come true, in fact way more than I could have imagined. This deer was thought to be high 170's or low 180's and the fact that he weighed 282 pounds fooled everyone!! You guys are awesome, I am looking forward to more Double Down giants hitting the ground soon. Good luck and see you soon.


----------



## broadonrod

Midlandtxhunter said:


> I'm sitting here wishing I was back at the ranch right now!! Hard to believe that I shot a 195 inch low fence deer less than a week ago. You guys are doing what it takes to grow big deer: age, nutrition, and genetics. There are a lot of folks who have this down and you guys have raised the bar feeding Double Down deer feed. Again thanks to Brett, Jimmie, Joe, Brody and all of the lease members who allowed me to make a dream come true, in fact way more than I could have imagined. This deer was thought to be high 170's or low 180's and the fact that he weighed 282 pounds fooled everyone!! You guys are awesome, I am looking forward to more Double Down giants hitting the ground soon. Good luck and see you soon.


Thanks Trey! 
Hey anytime youâ€™re just running around New York you can stop by and pick up some double down now LOL!

Miles is updating our dealer map who wouldâ€™ve thunk it lol!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

I was thinking about heading up there to grab some!!


----------



## broadonrod

Midlandtxhunter said:


> I was thinking about heading up there to grab some!!


Iâ€™m in a stand that has only been set in one time in early October. I moved over one blind hoping to see one of the big bucks I have been scouting for the past week. Itâ€™s super hot today I should have picked a tower stand instead of this bow blind. No deer here yet.

Iâ€™m hunting close to camp. My dad is not feeling good at all heâ€™s got me worried. He didnâ€™t hunt this morning and stayed in this evening. Canâ€™t convince him to go to the doctor. He is about as hard headed when it comes to that stuff as anyone I have ever met. Thereâ€™s no arguing with him. Hopefully he is doing better this eve.

Several of our lease members, guides and guest are out hunting this eve. A couple of fellas are after management bucks. Iâ€™m hoping Matt gets his big deer this afternoon. Bob comes in tonight and starts hunting the buck he has been after all season.

If I see any good ones here Iâ€™ll post some pics. 
Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## WillieT

Sure hope you dad is feeling better soon. Cherish the time you have with him. Hopefully he is just having a down day.


----------



## rudytail10

Hope your dad feels better I know has sure been at it hard this year. #legend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirbornXpress

Yep 
Letâ€™s get your dad feeling better
Might just need a little prayer
Heâ€™s in mine 
Yâ€™all have fun


----------



## Rafter3

Yes he is a legend, I met him for the first time this week and it was truly a pleasure. Prayers he gets to feeling better.


----------



## Tuff02

Iâ€™ve been following this thread for three years prayers sent


----------



## bowmansdad

Hope your dad gets to feeling better. Prayers sent to speed his recovery and his success on his buck.


----------



## tshort

I'm sure, and hope, he's just a little exhausted with all the time he's put into this year's hunt. Keep an eye on him for sure and I pray he feels better soon.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks fellas I really appreciate it . He had a lot of swelling in his hands and feet this evening and we all begged him to go to the emergency room but he would not have anything to do with it. He did say if it was not better in the morning he would let us take him. The entire camp tried to get him to go. Heâ€™s a hardheaded old sucker.
I really do appreciate the kind words and the prayers. Heâ€™s just not as tough as he used to be and you canâ€™t tell him that. 
Iâ€™m hoping heâ€™s in better shape in the morning. 

Very slow hunting for everybody this evening lots of family and friends showing up tomorrow. We are looking forward to this cold snap I just hope that the old man kicks whatever this is thatâ€™s got him down.


----------



## pacontender

Hate to hear this. Wishing Don the best. Always enjoy his company!


----------



## awesum

Swelling in his hands and feet?

Is he diabetic?

It's tough when you can get a parent to go see the doctor.

I know.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks again fellas. 
Heâ€™s not diabetic but he has been through a lot. Iâ€™m guessing heâ€™s has about 15 plus stents in him and a couple of major bypasses done.
The good news is his swelling went down last night. He didnâ€™t really eat for almost 2 days. He seems much better and just knocked out a bowl of oatmeal. . He seems way better. That was the roughest I have seen him.
The old man seems almost back to normal this morning. He is pi##ed off he didnâ€™t go hunting, Brody just text me that he videoed a new buck he says is a 200 class buck at the old mans stand this morning. 
That will get him back on his feet faster than anything. 
Thanks again for the replies everyone.


----------



## WillieT

Glad to hear he is much better. I know that makes everyone there feel better. With his history he might want to get checked out when he gets home.


----------



## old 37

Thoughts and Prayers his way. Tell him us old coots aren't as tough as we think !


----------



## porkrind

Glad to hear he's feeling better! Ready for him to put the smack down!!!!


----------



## FFLack

Glad all is well with your dad. If he wasn't mad at em before.. he sure will be now!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

So glad to hear that he is feeling better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## az2323

*.*

Prayers up for Mr. Holden!
Great man that made an awesome impression on my son Ky a few years ago.


----------



## broadonrod

Thank you all for the very kind words and thoughts about the old man.

Hopefully he feels up to getting back in the stand this evening or tomorrow. 
Fixing to go check on him now. Iï¸ got him to eat and heâ€™s been sleeping all morning.

Monica is on her way. This front coming in may mess up the evening hunt depending on what time it hits.
Supposed to blow 20-30 mph for a couple of hours. 
Hopefully Monica finds one fast. She has several old bruisers living at her 2 Stands. 
Iâ€™ll be hunting with my little man most of the week. Iâ€™m super excited to get him back down here. 
Fixing to go feed the roads at Monicaâ€™s stand now so she can sneak in this afternoon.

Thanks again everyone for taking the time post on the thread and offer your prayers for the â€œAncient Oneâ€ as we call him around here. 

Time to go feed the deer!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck. I know having little man down is a huge uplifter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Best wishes to everyone. Hope some big ones hit the ground today. Hunting in front of the front might pay off.


----------



## Gearman

Prayers for your dad Brett, glad to hear he is feeling better and hope he is able to enjoy this week on the ranch as I know it is a great time of year!!

Story about your dad, just about every time Tyler gets to talking deer hunting and hunting with y'all he brings up story's about your dad. He really made Tyler's time there a great exp. 

Hope your wife gets one that will make her pull the trigger and I look forward to little mans buck this year as I know you must have one picked out for him!!


----------



## broadonrod

Well I am in the stand with my dad. He is not doing very good today. He 100% refuses to go to the Hospital! He wants to hunt this buck. Me and everyone in camp have tried until we are blue in the face to get him to go. Iâ€™m sitting here with him now and I see him smiling looking for this deer. I know he shouldnâ€™t be here but I canâ€™t push him any harder so here we are. 

He has put in 87 morning and evening hunts combined on this buck. The good and bad news is we checked the trail Camera today and the buck was here yesterday evening for the first time during hunting hours. 
Thatâ€™s the first day my dad has missed in a long time. 
Iâ€™m hoping this wind lays before dark and he gets this buck tonight. I feel sure if he gets him I could get him to go get checked out. 

Matt is after his trophy this eve, Monica is in her stand hunting with little man, Bob is hunting a trophy Buck this evening. 
John and Brody are guiding guest. 
Chris is guiding our US Veteran guest this evening. Jimmie is scouting for a big one. Something should hit the ground.

We have no deer out yet at this stand. Hopefully this old monster buck shows this today. 

Thanks again everyone for all the replies and kind words. Here comes our first group of does now.


----------



## bowmansdad

Good luck to all, especially your dad, praying he gets his deer this evening.


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> Good luck to all, especially your dad, praying he gets his deer this evening.


Thanks.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SafetyMan

broadonrod said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad heâ€™s feeling better and back in the blind. Itâ€™s good for the soul!


----------



## broadonrod

SafetyMan said:


> Glad heâ€™s feeling better and back in the blind. Itâ€™s good for the soul!


Thanks. 
Lots of deer moving now.
Bobs buck is in front of him.
Brodyâ€™s hunter shot a buck but he said the shot may be a little far back.
We have bucks moving in now here at our stand.


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck to all. Hope to see some BBD pics soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOWLHOOK

Did Brodyâ€™s hunter find his buck?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> Getting there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well done Brett, glad to see you guys taking out your does before they get covered by a 200"+ giant!!


----------



## broadonrod

FOWLHOOK said:


> Did Brodyâ€™s hunter find his buck?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He did... 11 year old 9 Point. The shot was perfect the just thought it was Back.
Pics coming.


----------



## broadonrod

Rudyâ€™s first Buck. Estimated to be 11 years old. Lived on DD pellets no grazers left. 
Look at these front teeth.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirbornXpress

Congrats 
Great shot on that old beast


----------



## broadonrod

Tonight Double Down Deer Feed clip from camp.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Tonight Double Down Deer Feed clip from camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. What a monster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Great buck! Congratulations on another monster.

How's your dad doing this morning? Hope he's in the stand.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Just caught up! Glad pops is feeling a little better.
I sure hate seeing him fight going to doctor. My mom fought going, and it didnâ€™t turn out well. Things can go bad fast when your that age. You can just go further down than you can recover from.
Additional prayers sent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFLack

Great shot and great video clip.!! Tell Rudy congrats! Hows your Dad this mornjng??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

*Meeting the LEGEND!*

I had the opportunity this past Thursday to visit the Holden Ranch and meet some of the guys. All I can say is FIRST CLASS! Everything I have read on here about the guys (Brett, Hammond brothers, Brody, ..) is 100% true. 
The dedication these guys put into the place is unreal. Just sitting there watching videos of deer from the days hunts and scoring them, aging, picking deer out for guests consumed half the evening (the rest was eating some good food!) 
The UNselfishness was easy to see. The guys spent most their time looking for deer for incoming guests who had either never shot a deer or veteran hunters, or just other friends. I believe they enjoy that more then shooting a trophy themselves. Each of the guys was ready and willing to take whomever wherever to put them on the best deer possible. Doing this requires them to take time out of hunting a monster DD Trophy for them self that they have been waiting for. 
Nothing fancy, nothing special, just good ol boys doing what they love and sharing it with all those around them!
The highlight of the evening is show in the pic! Whatâ€™s better then getting a pic with the LEGEND (Mr Don) himself! 
Thanks Brett for the invite, great hospitality and a fun evening. 
DD feed and Holden deer pasture are making dreams and memories for lost of people and thatâ€™s what hunting is about. Thanks again
DANIEL


----------



## Rafter3

DR_Smith said:


> I had the opportunity this past Thursday to visit the Holden Ranch and meet some of the guys. All I can say is FIRST CLASS! Everything I have read on here about the guys (Brett, Hammond brothers, Brody, ..) is 100% true.
> The dedication these guys put into the place is unreal. Just sitting there watching videos of deer from the days hunts and scoring them, aging, picking deer out for guests consumed half the evening (the rest was eating some good food!)
> The UNselfishness was easy to see. The guys spent most their time looking for deer for incoming guests who had either never shot a deer or veteran hunters, or just other friends. I believe they enjoy that more then shooting a trophy themselves. Each of the guys was ready and willing to take whomever wherever to put them on the best deer possible. Doing this requires them to take time out of hunting a monster DD Trophy for them self that they have been waiting for.
> Nothing fancy, nothing special, just good ol boys doing what they love and sharing it with all those around them!
> The highlight of the evening is show in the pic! Whatâ€™s better then getting a pic with the LEGEND (Mr Don) himself!
> Thanks Brett for the invite, great hospitality and a fun evening.
> DD feed and Holden deer pasture are making dreams and memories for lost of people and thatâ€™s what hunting is about. Thanks again
> DANIEL


I couldn't agree more, you are spot on. Great down to earth guys enjoying and sharing their passion for giant low fence whitetails and watching the fruits of their labor feeding Double Down deer feed.....and lots of it!! The results of their desire and love for the deer is unparralelled to anything I have ever seen or even imagined existed. The Legend is truly a legend, he shook my hand and told me to take a walk and wanted to show me the pelicans in the pond, then he just talked about old times, being from San Angelo himself we talked about West Texas with a gleam of happiness in his eye, I was truly honored to have met him and heard some of his past. He loves deer hunting and can tell he loves people. I hope he gets to feeling better. You guys have fun at the ranch and know that I am there in spirit, I first met them going through a rough time in my life with divorce last year, I was able to set it aside and meet some great guys doing great things. I am already ready to go back and just hang out, the giant I shot last week is something I will never forget as long as I live. Thanks again


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks again everyone for the replies and Daniel it was great meeting you. You are welcome any time. 
My dad was not doing good at all last night or this morning. We finally talked him into going to town. Been a long day but we are all back in the stands.

Iâ€™m hunting with Monica filming her hunt this evening. She has a super old buck I think she may drop the hammer on. She has 4 bucks at this stand so far that are of age to take and the one we are after this evening is the lowest scoring of the 4 but he is probably the coolest looking buck out of all. I canâ€™t wait to see some of her bucks on the hoof my self. 

Jimmie is filming for Bob this evening. Bob is back after his trophy today. 

Matt is after the same buck again this eve. That buck has proven to be a challenge. 

We also have 4 other blind with guest videoing and hog hunting this eve. 

Deer are starting to pile in now. No big bucks yet.


----------



## porkrind

Good luck this evening. Hope your dad gets to feeling better!


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck to all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

Thank you and good luck this evening! Time for the Mrs Monica to show some of yall how its done!! haha Hope your dad feels better as well and hopefully just a day or 2 of rest will get him back ready! Good luck to everyone else too! 
I believe I heard that someone was CLAIMING they were gonna put their buck on the ground THIS MORNING!??!!?? lol #Hammondbucks!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Just catching up hope your dad starts feeling better!!! He has put in some serious time this season. Good luck to all this week and hopefully some Double Down Monsters with take dirt naps!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks again everyone for the replies!

Here is the Double Down Deer Feed clip of the night.

No bucks taken this evening maybe in the morning. This cool weather has a few showing up.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

The little tweezers give him a good look! 
Good luck this morning


----------



## broadonrod

Youngsters are working them over. 
This is more fun than deer hunting. 
Lots of kiddos here this week. 
Monica passed on her shot this morning the buck stayed in the brush. 
She saw another big one that may have had here second guess shooting this older one she was looking at. 
Sheâ€™s not much on score but more into character. Iâ€™ll bet one of these bucks hit the ground this eve or in the morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Youngsters are working them over.
> This is more fun than deer hunting.
> Lots of kiddos here this week.
> Monica passed on her shot this morning the buck stayed in the brush.
> She saw another big one that may have had here second guess shooting this older one she was looking at.
> Sheâ€™s not much on score but more into character. Iâ€™ll bet one of these bucks hit the ground this eve or in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like the little man got him a trophy. That's great. Congratulations! to him. Hope your wife gets her buck today. Decisions, decisions. If it were my wife I would have to tell her what to shoot or she would never make up her mind. lol


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Youngsters are working them over.
> This is more fun than deer hunting.
> Lots of kiddos here this week.
> Monica passed on her shot this morning the buck stayed in the brush.
> She saw another big one that may have had here second guess shooting this older one she was looking at.
> Sheâ€™s not much on score but more into character. Iâ€™ll bet one of these bucks hit the ground this eve or in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Atta Boy!!


----------



## DR_Smith

That is a BIG javelina!! 
Mrs Monica better hurry before little man gets up there!! Haha Iâ€™m sure she will make a good choice! 
Good luck to all this evening! Seems like a good one for some DD monsters to hit the dirt!


----------



## jimmiehammond

It's going to be a great week with all the friends and family in camp for Thanksgiving.


----------



## broadonrod

jimmiehammond said:


> It's going to be a great week with all the friends and family in camp for Thanksgiving.


Yep! Find a big one this eve Jimmie! Little man is flipping out. We just had a good one pop up, the big 12 with split brows from last year just appeared out of nowhere heâ€™s a monster. His mass is crazy. . Little man was begging to shoot it. Thank goodness he came in and left fast! 
Iï¸ hadnâ€™t even taken my camera out yet. He hit the tube about 30 seconds and spooked from something. We are off to a good start this eve. 14 does and fawns with 4 bucks already. Moving early over here. 
Little man just practicing in the window. Heâ€™s ready.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> That is a BIG javelina!!
> 
> Mrs Monica better hurry before little man gets up there!! Haha Iâ€™m sure she will make a good choice!
> 
> Good luck to all this evening! Seems like a good one for some DD monsters to hit the dirt!


Thanks! 
Monica is hunting a buck her self this eve. Iâ€™m waiting to hear the shot. 
Little man is with me hunting an old buck we think is 12-13 years old. This old buck is ancient but still has a cool head on him. 
We have a couple of other youngsters hunting bucks this eve. Something should hit the ground.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

That is so awesome!!! Hoping yâ€™all lay several down early to take some pressure off and get to relax more!
How is your dad doing?


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> That is so awesome!!! Hoping yâ€™all lay several down early to take some pressure off and get to relax more!
> How is your dad doing?


He was doing ok this morning waiting on an update now. Thanks!


----------



## sundownbrown

Iâ€™m looking forward to some great pics from the week. It has always been my favorite time of year. Reminds me off being at our place in bee county with my grandparents, it was a tradition, good luck to all the hunters


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Little Man's gun looks like either a Remington 600 or 660?


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> He was doing ok this morning waiting on an update now. Thanks!


Hope all is well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown

Any blood this evening, us at home are living through yall


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> Thanks again everyone for the replies!
> 
> Here is the Double Down Deer Feed clip of the night.
> 
> No bucks taken this evening maybe in the morning. This cool weather has a few showing up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good Lord what a couple of bucks. Holy Moly


----------



## bowmansdad

Still praying your dad gets back in the stand. Little man looks serious about shooting.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the replies. 
Monica ended up videoing a monster buck this evening but passed him. I think she may have lost her mind LOL! Iâ€™m going with her in the morning and she is still set as of now on hunting the same old buck she has been watching. If thereâ€™s anyway possible I am going to persuade her to hunt this other deer she video tonight but it is all about what grabs you. Hopefully we get her one in the morning.


Little man ended up getting a doe. 
And yes Sr heâ€™s shooting an old Remington Mohawk 600-6mm. 

Iâ€™ll get more posted tomorrow just got super busy this eve. My dad seems to be doing a little better but they did confirm he has pneumonia on top of whatever else is going on. I sure hope to get him back down here soon. 

Thanks again for all the replies I will try to get some pictures up in the morning.


----------



## broadonrod

Little Man with his doe.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Prayers for your dad. And good luck to everyone this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Your dad is in my thoughts and prayers. Glad he's doing better, but keep a close eye on that pneumonia. That can go bad in a hurry.

That doe looks like she has a long face, but it might be the camera angle. Congratulations to the little man. I have that same rifle in .243. It shoots tighter groups than any other gun I have. 

Hope your wife's buck shows this morning. Looking forward to hearing and seeing more.


----------



## BigAL33

Great picture!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bull Minnow

Praying for your dad Brett. That Sucks


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Prayers for your dad. And good luck to everyone this morning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Insane this morning Clayton. Monica and I are hunting together.
She just shot the old buck she has been watching. She has 5 years in watching this old bruiser. We are still in the stand. 
This morning we saw 4-180-190s and 1-200+ plus the buck she just shot.
We havenâ€™t gone to see him yet. Incredible hunt this morning and new buck walking in now.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Insane this morning Clayton. Monica and I are hunting together.
> 
> She just shot the old buck she has been watching. She has 5 years in watching this old bruiser. We are still in the stand.
> 
> This morning we saw 4-180-190s and 1-200+ plus the buck she just shot.
> 
> We havenâ€™t gone to see him yet. Incredible hunt this morning and new buck walking in now.


Wow. Congratulations to her I know how hard she hunts and is very picky lol. Canâ€™t wait to see some pics. Itâ€™s been a few years since she has pulled the trigger so Iâ€™m sure he is impressive. Glad the deer are starting to move for yâ€™all. Looks like some more cold weather is gonna come just in time. Hope your dad gets better and back at it soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quackerstacker

Enjoy this thread ,like most do. Wish yall good hunting this Thanksgiving season. Hope your Dad gets better soon prayers sent. No deer here on Pleasure Island but we plan to stack up some flounder. HAPPY THANKSGIVING to all.


----------



## WillieT

Congratulations to Monica! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## elkhunter49

I can't wait to see her buck. If she let an arrow fly I'm sure it's a monster!


----------



## jimmiehammond

I am ready to see this big #Doubledown deer


----------



## sundownbrown

Waiting patiently, congrats to the hunters that killed


----------



## broadonrod

Waiting on Brody to come help us load there is no way me and Monica are getting this deer in the truck. He got much bigger when he hit the ground. Bone and body! 
I had this deer in the low 180s he is much bigger than I thought Iâ€™m still in shock LOL we are under scoring all of our deer. 
I will get picked up ASAP she is going through them now of the ones we took so far


----------



## WillieT

Anticipation, anticipation....


----------



## tpool

As far as Little Man's gun, I knew it the minute I saw it too (Mohawk 600 6mm)! My mom had same gun - now my sister has it :-( you can't mistake that bolt handle! Congrats on Little Man's doe!!

Glad Mr. Don is feeling better and at least has a diagnosis they can work on!!!

GO MONICA!!! Can't wait to see the deer!!! Glad she pulled the trigger after a few years!


Thanks,
T-BONE


----------



## Rafter3

Congrats to her, sounds like she knocked a big one down. I know she is patient so I'm sure its a giant for sure!!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congratulations to Monica I can't wait to see this road spent many hours watching deer there and there are come bruisers at her stand!!! Hope your dad gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## ROBOWADER

Lets see some pics


----------



## Fishin4tails

Hope your dad gets well soon and can get back in the stand quickly. Congrats to little man on the nice doe and congrats to Monica on her buck. Now lets see some pics!:biggrin:


----------



## broadonrod

*Monica Holdenâ€™s Double Down Deer Feed Monster 200 plus!*

Just ran a quick but tight tape. Monica just took her first 200â€ plus buck this morning.
This buck fooled me as well! We watched 3 maybe 4 bucks we figured out scored this buck this morning and she chose this old bruiser. I couldnâ€™t get him over high 180s on the hoof. She watched him about 15 minutes before making the decision. I am really glad she pulled the trigger. This Low Fence buck should be a nine-year-old deer. Last year we had him right at 160. I will be posting a video of the other bucks as well later. 
Her Double Down Deer Feed Monster has 19 scoreable points. He weighed 277 lbs on the hoof. She has watched this buck for 5 or 6 seasons. 
Iâ€™m going to post this buck the past 2 years and then this year.

Thanks for all the replies and comments she is very very excited and I donâ€™t blame her this was a Nother one that really fooled us and grew a lot on the ground!


----------



## FFLack

broadonrod said:


> Just ran a quick but tight tape. Monica just took her first 200â€ plus buck this morning.
> 
> This buck fooled me as well! We watched 3 maybe 4 bucks we figured out scored this buck this morning and she chose this old bruiser. I couldnâ€™t get him over high 180s on the hoof. She watched him about 15 minutes before making the decision. I am really glad she pulled the trigger. This Low Fence buck should be a nine-year-old deer. Last year we had him right at 160. I will be posting a video of the other bucks as well later.
> 
> Her Double Down Deer Feed Monster has 19 scoreable points. He weighed 277 lbs on the hoof. She has watched this buck for 5 or 6 seasons.
> 
> Iâ€™m going to post this buck the past 2 years and then this year.
> 
> Thanks for all the replies and comments she is very very excited and I donâ€™t blame her this was a Nother one that really fooled us and grew a lot on the ground!


Outstanding!!! Tell her congratulations for a well deserved trophy. Canâ€™t wait to see the DD Monster!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Wow. Congratulations again canâ€™t wait to see some pics. She definitely has some monsters at her stands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Monicaâ€™s buck last year and the year before.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Monicaâ€™s first buck over 200â€ this morning. 
www.doubledowndeerfeed









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

What a pig!!!! Congratulations to Monica. That's a great buck.


----------



## SafetyMan

Wow! Congratulations to Monica!!


----------



## FREON

Check out the mass on that bruiser....


----------



## ivomec

Congrats! One hell of a buck!!


----------



## broadonrod

She is so pumped! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEXTER

What a horse!! Awesome.


----------



## TwoKewl'er

Woot Woot Her n the lil man are laying em on Texas

Carry on


----------



## S-3 ranch

Awesome I love mass and caricature over width ! Beautiful deer


----------



## DCAVA

Boom!!

Awesome buckster, congrats to her!!!


----------



## rudytail10

Beautiful deer. Congrats to her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

Amazing deer!!! Congrats to her and all that help grow those low fence giants!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## az2323

*.*

Awesome buck.....Congrats Monica!


----------



## tpool

WOW. What a deer! Congrats y'all!!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## 2GemsRanch

Beautiful deer. Please post â€œfacingâ€ pose pic so we can see spread and all the points. Again, congrats to Monica


----------



## 78thomas78

Beautiful deer! Congrats


----------



## elkhunter49

What a tank!!!! Congrats to both of you Brett. Well done brother.


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulations, Ms. Monica, what a beautiful buck!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone for all the kind words!! I canâ€™t describe the excitement in that stand this morning. 
Monica hasnâ€™t taken a buck in 3 seasons and it is paying off letting them get old.

Her buck as I mentioned got bigger as we walked up to him. 
The body and head sizes on some of these old bucks makes them very hard to judge. I guessed the spread to be 17 1/2â€ and it is 20â€ inside. I had the beams at 23â€ and we measured them at 25 and 26â€.

Our camp score was 201 7/8â€ on Monicaâ€™s Buck. 
Here are a couple of more pictures. Iâ€™ll post some more when I load my SD card.
For those of you that have been here at the ranch you can see Monica in the first picture carrying out the old mans tradition! 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

The old man would be proud!! I took a drink from that a little more than a week ago! She must be proud of such an awesome deer, how is the old man doing by the way?


----------



## DR_Smith

Congratulations Mrs Monica and to you all as well!!! Great job and that is an amazing deer!!


----------



## rag3

broadonrod said:


> Little Man with his doe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Way to go Little Brett!!! Awesome memory for sure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## az2323

*.*



broadonrod said:


> Thanks everyone for all the kind words!! I canâ€™t describe the excitement in that stand this morning.
> Monica hasnâ€™t taken a buck in 3 seasons and it is paying off letting them get old.
> 
> Her buck as I mentioned got bigger as we walked up to him.
> The body and head sizes on some of these old bucks makes them very hard to judge. I guessed the spread to be 17 1/2â€ and it is 20â€ inside. I had the beams at 23â€ and we measured them at 25 and 26â€.
> 
> Our camp score was 201 7/8â€ on Monicaâ€™s Buck.
> Here are a couple of more pictures. Iâ€™ll post some more when I load my SD card.
> For those of you that have been here at the ranch you can see Monica in the first picture carrying out the old mans tradition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apricot Brandy is flowing.....Congrats again to Monica on a true, free range, Double Down Monster!
az


----------



## Brian P.

Just awesome. Congrats to everyone involvrd


----------



## finz

Congrats to all involved!! Love it!! Thanks for sharing once again!!


----------



## broadonrod

Score this 4 year old?

Thanks again everybody for the replyâ€™s. We are here with a fall camp and all celebrating Monicaâ€˜s deer.
She is really pumped up. Hereâ€™s a little clip from this morning I will show some more of a few bigger deer later. This buck here we figured added 40 inches this year I will show a picture of his shed in a little while from last year. If anybody wants to try to score him now give it a shot he is a young but we figure he is a four-year-old. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

Iâ€™ll bet little man is going to be hard to hold after mom killed a giant! Praying for your dad hope heâ€™s back soon, Iâ€™ll bet he is a hoot!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Congrats Monica! It was time for you to whack another biggun!!
Hope Don gets back to 100% real soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deerslayer64d

I am no good at scoring deer but I guess and it is just that a guess ,178-5/8
One heck of a 4yr old ! 
Thank you Brett for bringing us along each season ! I look forward to this thread ever year and am never ceased to be amazed at the progress you're heard makes from year-to-year! Prayers up for your dad ! I know how hard it is on you seeing him I'll having just lost mine recently , congrats to all who have scored this season but really I feel that the kill is not all that important with your group it's more about Family and friends getting together doing what they love as one big family my hats off to all of you. Y'all have a very happy Thanksgiving and keep up the great work!! 

Gordon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Score this 4 year old?
> 
> Thanks again everybody for the replyâ€™s. We are here with a fall camp and all celebrating Monicaâ€˜s deer.
> She is really pumped up. Hereâ€™s a little clip from this morning I will show some more of a few bigger deer later. This buck here we figured added 40 inches this year I will show a picture of his shed in a little while from last year. If anybody wants to try to score him now give it a shot he is a young but we figure he is a four-year-old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope y'all didn't party so hardy that no one could hunt this morning. I would love to see more pics of monster deer.

Hope your dad is improving.


----------



## quackerstacker

Congratulations Ms. Monica, that is an awesome deer, yall done good!!


----------



## Trouthunter

That buck Monica killed sure has a lot of character in the antler department.

Congratulations to her on a fine deer.

TH


----------



## broadonrod

deerslayer64d said:


> I am no good at scoring deer but I guess and it is just that a guess ,178-5/8
> One heck of a 4yr old !
> Thank you Brett for bringing us along each season ! I look forward to this thread ever year and am never ceased to be amazed at the progress you're heard makes from year-to-year! Prayers up for your dad ! I know how hard it is on you seeing him I'll having just lost mine recently , congrats to all who have scored this season but really I feel that the kill is not all that important with your group it's more about Family and friends getting together doing what they love as one big family my hats off to all of you. Y'all have a very happy Thanksgiving and keep up the great work!!
> 
> Gordon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! 
Thanks everyone.
My dad gets to go home today Iï¸ think. He is still in rough shape but better. 
I think he really over did it here, he stays on the go. Thanks everyone for the thought and prayers.

On the other hand we sent Brody with his girlfriend Katlyn to hunt an ancient old buck with a cool droptine. Just got a text that she nailed her buck!

Iï¸ canâ€™t wait to see this old worrier. 
He is a buck that has melted over the years and we are pretty sure he is around 13 years old. Monica has watched this old deer as long as she can remember. 
Joe is with a guest hunting another old management deer and he is in the Feed pen now. They are waiting for him to jump out as Iâ€™m typing.

Pictures coming soon.

Thanks again everyone.

Here is last years shed from the 4 year old buck in the video.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> Iâ€™ll bet little man is going to be hard to hold after mom killed a giant! Praying for your dad hope heâ€™s back soon, Iâ€™ll bet he is a hoot!:biggrin::biggrin:


 We hunted two days together so far and have not found an old buck for him yet. That little sucker really likes to hunt. 
Iâ€™m going to take him again this evening we might move spots try to look for a different buck. I Kinda had one in mind but he is not showing up.


----------



## broadonrod

Katlynâ€™s buck from this morning. 
She is so excited. Look at this old timer..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Nice one. Love those old warriors. Congrats to her


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Live from camp.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tshort

Haven't been here in a few days since my son and dad and I were hunting. No luck for us but glad you guys have had luck. Wow, Monica's buck is awesome! Glad she finally got that old bruiser.
I think everybody here is worrying about your dad. Let us know how he's recovering. He seems tough as nails so I'm sure he'll be back in the stand soon.
My guess on that 4-yr old is 190". I wouldn't normally go that high but EVERYTHING surprises me out there.
Good luck to all this week and Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Katlynâ€™s buck from this morning.
> She is so excited. Look at this old timer..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man that is a grizzled old veteran. A trophy for sure. Congratulations to the hunter!


----------



## jgale

Congratulations Monica! That is one heck of a deer and I couldn't be more happy for you!


----------



## broadonrod

Youngsters learning how to be youngsters here at the ranch. 
Wild hog catching beats the iPad every day of the week. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Youngsters learning how to be youngsters here at the ranch.
> Wild hog catching beats the iPad every day of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those kids are having a blast. That's great!!


----------



## bowmansdad

Love the kids video! Glad your dad is getting better.


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck this evening to everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Lots of deer starting to move. Little man and I finally have some bucks showing up. All young bucks so far. Everyone else sounds like they are seeing good deer.
We are waiting on an old one.


----------



## WillieT

Hope little man gets his this evening. Hoping for the best.


----------



## broadonrod

Live. A nice up and comer 5 year old 15 Point. 
This young buck has a lot of potential. He is a main frame 11 with split browtines and 2 kickers on his left G2. 
Best buck we have out right now.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Nice. There are some monsters at that blind. Good luck little man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> Live. A nice up and comer 5 year old 15 Point.
> This young buck has a lot of potential. He is a main frame 11 with split browtines and 2 kickers on his left G2.
> Best buck we have out right now.


As much as I like photos of live deer, videos of live deer are even better. I am not sure how to describe why, but that giant rack floating above their head and moving just grabs me.


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> As much as I like photos of live deer, videos of live deer are even better. I am not sure how to describe why, but that giant rack floating above their head and moving just grabs me.


Double Down Deer Feed video clip of the evening. 
This evening was slow overall but some nice bucks ended up showing. Little man begged me to shoot the buck I posted earlier and both of these and I couldnâ€™t let him pull the trigger on these up and comers. 
Maybe we will find him one tomorrow we just need to find one with some age on him.
The old bucks seem to not be coming out until after dark. Maybe this cold front we just got will flip them on. 
Filling feeders again tomorrow just got another shipment of double down in today.
Year round feeding can make the difference. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Double Down Deer Feed video clip of the evening.
> This evening was slow overall but some nice bucks ended up showing. Little man begged me to shoot the buck I posted earlier and both of these and I couldnâ€™t let him pull the trigger on these up and comers.
> Maybe we will find him one tomorrow we just need to find one with some age on him.
> The old bucks seem to not be coming out until after dark. Maybe this cold front we just got will flip them on.
> Filling feeders again tomorrow just got another shipment of double down in today.
> Year round feeding can make the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, just wow!!!! Enjoy your families out there tomorrow and Happy Thanksgiving wish I was there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rudytail10

Wow. Nice ones. Happy Thanksgiving to all of you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFLack

Happy Thanksgiving all !! Be safe and enjoy time with friends and family.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

Those clips are sick.... Happy Thanksgiving everyone.. ready to see more Grandes..


----------



## broadonrod

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. 
3 bucks down this morning. 
All three are first Bucks. 
Here is the first one Iâ€™ll post another video in a few minutes.

Congratulations to Kaiden in your beautiful 13 Point buck!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Congratulations to the young man heck of a first buck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wishin4fishin

broadonrod said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone.
> 3 bucks down this morning.
> All three are first Bucks.
> Here is the first one Iâ€™ll post another video in a few minutes.
> 
> Congratulations to Kaiden in your beautiful 13 Point buck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! That deer is bigger and definitely older than any deer I ever killed. Congrats young man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Round 2 and 2 more first Bucks!
What a great Thanksgiving morning.
We are working hard cleaning up our herd this year and these young ladies made a couple of great shots. 
Congratulations Heaven and Rachel on 2 fine Bucks!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

A family photo full of smiles . Knocking out some old timers. Making room for the next step in our management plan. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Awesome congrats to them. Howâ€™s your dad doing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Awesome congrats to them. Howâ€™s your dad doing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He went home from the hospital last night doing better. Thank you and everyone else for all the replies about him. Looking forward to getting him back in shape and back after that buck. Itâ€™s all he is talking about. Our ranch record is waiting on him!


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone.
> 3 bucks down this morning.
> All three are first Bucks.
> Here is the first one Iâ€™ll post another video in a few minutes.
> 
> Congratulations to Kaiden in your beautiful 13 Point buck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations to Kaiden on your first buck. You are going to have to go a long way to best that. Beautiful buck!


----------



## Rafter3

Looks like great family time all around. Hope your dad gets to feeling better I bet it is driving him nuts not being there.


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Round 2 and 2 more first Bucks!
> What a great Thanksgiving morning.
> We are working hard cleaning up our herd this year and these young ladies made a couple of great shots.
> Congratulations Heaven and Rachel on 2 fine Bucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations to the two ladies on 2 monster bucks. Great job.


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> A family photo full of smiles . Knocking out some old timers. Making room for the next step in our management plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a great picture of some happy hunters. The smiles say it all.


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> He went home from the hospital last night doing better. Thank you and everyone else for all the replies about him. Looking forward to getting him back in shape and back after that buck. Itâ€™s all he is talking about. Our ranch record is waiting on him!


The deer are great, but this is the best news. Glad he is doing much better.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I bet grandma is a hoot!


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulations to the hunters on 3 trophies! Glad your dad is getting better, still in my prayers.


----------



## tshort

Brett, I'm afraid you've ruined that young man, LOL. Fantastic first buck and a great thing you are doing for the youngsters.


----------



## WillieT

Time to get little man a deer. I bet he's chomping at the bit.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the replies everybody I havenâ€™t had time to hardly catch up on here but me and grandma are headed out. At 86 years old she is fired up and ready to find a big old buck!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for all the replies everybody I havenâ€™t had time to hardly catch up on here but me and grandma are headed out. At 86 years old she is fired up and ready to find a big old buck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck to her. Hope yâ€™all see some old warriors

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for all the replies everybody I havenâ€™t had time to hardly catch up on here but me and grandma are headed out. At 86 years old she is fired up and ready to find a big old buck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's great! Hope she kills a monster.


----------



## broadonrod

First buck in wouldâ€™ve been perfect!
He walked out at 3 yards from behind the stand... looked right at us and rolled out :/... 
Off to the next one or maybe he will come back in before dark. 
Grandma is ready!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

Well that stinks!!! Seems like a good afternoon! Good luck to grandma and happy thanksgiving to all the family and hunters


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> Well that stinks!!! Seems like a good afternoon! Good luck to grandma and happy thanksgiving to all the family and hunters


Deer are moving in. We just had a BIG one stick his head out of the brush line for a second. 
This blind has only been sat in twice and I didnâ€™t recognize the buck.
Iâ€™m sure hoping he comes in for a picture. He never spooked just looked and walked off. Giant frame. Monicaâ€™s gramma about came out of her seat! Heck I did too. No telling what we see at this stand this evening. 
New buck walking in now. She just about pinched a hole in my leg while I was typing LOL!


----------



## bowmansdad

Come on, grandma, weâ€™re rooting for you!


----------



## broadonrod

First good buck is here but he is only a 3 year old :/. Iï¸ have no idea how long ago he came in. Canâ€™t see out this window lol. 
Itâ€™s cooling off Bucks should start piling in now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Grandma is having a blast. She wants to shoot a doe or a pig now. Going to give it a couple of more minutes.


----------



## broadonrod

Grandma says this one will work or a pig is fine heâ€™s at 12 yards right now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

May need a little more spread! Haha!!! Thatâ€™s a nice deer!!
Grandma is just trigger happy!!


----------



## bowmansdad

What a beautiful buck! Come on, Grandma!


----------



## WillieT

Patience my *****, I wanna kill something.


----------



## broadonrod

Well grandma missed a hog ... lots of shooting going on with our guest. We are working on a few does this eve with the youngsters.
Itâ€™s going to be a long night at the cleaning rack according to all the shots I have been hearing.


----------



## rudytail10

Better luck tomorrow. Canâ€™t wait to see what came into camp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> Grandma says this one will work or a pig is fine heâ€™s at 12 yards right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Iâ€™d give my left nad to kill that one!! Love it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

This has been a great Holiday.












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Nice up and comer 16 Point. He broke his brows off.

Double Down Deer Feed video clip of the day.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SafetyMan

Lots of smiles! Congratulations to all of the hunters.


----------



## old 37

A lot of happy in those pictures


----------



## WillieT

Stacking those does up. Look like you have plenty of help with skinning. I can see my wife skinning one. Not. Looks like little man is after the jacks again.

Looks like everyone is having a great time. That's what it's all about.


----------



## rudytail10

Awesome pics and video. Looks like everyone is having a blast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks again for the replies fellas. We have several hunters in the blinds this evening.
Little man just nailed his first turkey. We have lots of deer moving in now. 
Hopefully we have a couple of trophy bucks taken this eve and a few Managment deer.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Did I miss something? What is GrandMa up to?


----------



## broadonrod

Well grandma had to go home but she will be back for the Christmas break. She was pretty upset she missed that Hog. I bet she doesnâ€™t miss next time. As for the other hunters tonight I have not been in contact with them at all I lost cell service for most of the hunt in this bottom we were hunting. Little man got his first turkey which was our goal this evening and he also took out one more doe.

I have a feeling there will be a lot more to see at the cleaning rack.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Congratulations on your first turkey little man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> Well grandma had to go home but she will be back for the Christmas break. She was pretty upset she missed that Hog. I bet she doesnâ€™t miss next time. As for the other hunters tonight I have not been in contact with them at all I lost cell service for most of the hunt in this bottom we were hunting. Little man got his first turkey which was our goal this evening and he also took out one more doe.
> 
> I have a feeling there will be a lot more to see at the cleaning rack.


Obviously Little Man shot well! Congrats to him. :cheers: I hope he takes the right buck this season too.

I still want your Dad and 'GrandMa' to score big time.


----------



## WillieT

Congratulations! Another first for little man.


----------



## broadonrod

Who needs MLD with good friends and family. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Well grandma had to go home but she will be back for the Christmas break. She was pretty upset she missed that Hog. I bet she doesnâ€™t miss next time. As for the other hunters tonight I have not been in contact with them at all I lost cell service for most of the hunt in this bottom we were hunting. Little man got his first turkey which was our goal this evening and he also took out one more doe.
> 
> I have a feeling there will be a lot more to see at the cleaning rack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats to little man and Dad!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## el trout

lil man gets shot of brandy:


----------



## elkhunter49

Well done little man. He's a dead eye!!!!!


----------



## bowmansdad

Way to go, little man! Praying dad is back soon!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congrats to Lil Man on his Turkey!! Looks like lots of fun miss them camps full of friends and family good times! Keep the pics coming and let some more lead fly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies everyone!
It all starts again tomorrow. 
Lots of deer meat. Trying to get this done before the bucks get busy. Itâ€™s starting a little bit now. Seeing a few of the old bucks making their move.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

Great news and seems like another amazing hunt this week!! Keep up the great work and lay down a few more DD monsters!!


----------



## Swampus

Looks like U guys are having way too much fun!

Happy Thanksgiving and B safe!


----------



## broadonrod

Aging deer by looking at their teeth but not the back teeth. 
Both of these old bucks showed their best antlers growth ever this season.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Wow. Those are some ancient ones 11-12 years old 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

What teeth!! May have to start putting straws on the feeders for the deer to suck out the protein!


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Wow. Those are some ancient ones 11-12 years old
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Iâ€™m hunting with Jonathon and he just nailed a beautiful old buck!
Matt, Bob and the other Jonathon are all hunting target bucks this eve. 
We are off to a good start


----------



## rudytail10

Awesome congratulations to him canâ€™t wait to see some BBD pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I think one theory has been proven. A year or 2 back you speculated that the protein feed kept some deer alive after they didn't have good enough teeth to survive on natural browse. Chewing off and eating some of that tough native browse is not that easy. 
So yes, you are extending ages with your feeding plan.


----------



## broadonrod

First mature buck to show since we shot earlier. Iï¸ wish Jonathon had another buck tag .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Torqueman

I got one that would look great on that deer. Lol. Love the pics. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> I think one theory has been proven. A year or 2 back you speculated that the protein feed kept some deer alive after they didn't have good enough teeth to survive on natural browse. Chewing off and eating some of that tough native browse is not that easy.
> So yes, you are extending ages with your feeding plan.


Improving the quality in the feed and feeding year round IMO has changed everything here. 
The buck Jonathon just shot earlier this evening is the best he has ever been by far. He has been a 8-9 Point for several years. My guess is he is 10-11 years old this year. He became a main frame 10 plus 2 Tweaner tines this year. 
Iï¸ will post him later â€œ if we find himâ€ Iï¸ think the buck is down though. 
It has been a learning experience watching bucks reach these old ages.

On the other hand here is how we try and keep track of up and comers. 
These 2 young bucks are in front of me now. They will go onto a hard drive in a folder with the location the were seen in as the folder name. We will try and identify these 2 bucks over the next 6-8-10 years. 
These are the type of young bucks Iï¸ like to see and follow.

We have a couple of good ones walking in now...

.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Looks like maybe this buck survived a Mountain Lion. Ouch! He is scarred up all over his chest.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Dang that has to hurt. Have you ever had to put one down because of a cat wound


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown

**** that looks like it hurts


----------



## danol

Would never hijack, love this thread. One question, the old fella in post 1761 has a nose similar to one popped near Tilden. Biologist was uncertain what causes it but it looks like an old boxer. Anyone have experience?


----------



## Main Frame 8

broadonrod said:


> First mature buck to show since we shot earlier. Iï¸ wish Jonathon had another buck tag .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


G4-G6's look like he's been sparring with a bench grinder.


----------



## broadonrod

We did our best tracking Jonathanâ€™s buck but couldnâ€™t find him.
We are going to hit it again after the morning hunt.

Several hunters in the stand this morning. 
One of our guides and ranch hands Brody is hunting in the family pasture of our lease and has an ol 10 year old management buck we get to put a tape on this morning. 
Havenâ€™t heard from any of the other Hunter yet.


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Dang that has to hurt. Have you ever had to put one down because of a cat wound
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We have before. A couple hung in fences. I had mixed feelings about this buck. I think he will make the it.
He ate protein for 15 minutes and jumped in and out of the Feed pen just fine.
Tough animals no doubt.


----------



## broadonrod

danol said:


> Would never hijack, love this thread. One question, the old fella in post 1761 has a nose similar to one popped near Tilden. Biologist was uncertain what causes it but it looks like an old boxer. Anyone have experience?


We have deer on here with missing eyes, noses, ears and tails. 
Coyotes, bobcats, lions and fighting are hard on the bucks. We see broken twisted jaws, hind quarters eaten out by predators and deer still live. Itâ€™s amazing what these animals go through and overcome in their lifetime.


----------



## broadonrod

He knows Iâ€™m watching him.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksk

*Feeder Pens*

I know this has probably been discussed before but how large are your pens around the feeders and is that hog panels that you use? Thanks..


----------



## broadonrod

ksk said:


> I know this has probably been discussed before but how large are your pens around the feeders and is that hog panels that you use? Thanks..


We like our pens at least 60x60
Minimum of 12-16â€™-36â€ hog panels.
Some of our feed pens are as big as 75x100. 
Bigger the better imo.
Some of our panels are as high as 42â€ but I like 36â€ cows and a select few hogs will jump our 36â€. Some cows jump even the 42â€.
We donâ€™t put barbed wire around the top of Feed Pens itâ€™s like a deer leg trap.


----------



## broadonrod

Another round of management almost complete. Few more to go. Iâ€™ll get a picture of Brodyâ€™s buck up in a bit. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> We have deer on here with missing eyes, noses, ears and tails.
> Coyotes, bobcats, lions and fighting are hard on the bucks. We see broken twisted jaws, hind quarters eaten out by predators and deer still live. Itâ€™s amazing what these animals go through and overcome in their lifetime.


You are so right Brett they are tough as hell. I have no idea how this little guy injuried his nose but I bet it was painful!


----------



## ksk

*Pens*



broadonrod said:


> We like our pens at least 60x60
> Minimum of 12-16â€™-36â€ hog panels.
> Some of our feed pens are as big as 75x100.
> Bigger the better imo.
> Some of our panels are as high as 42â€ but I like 36â€ cows and a select few hogs will jump our 36â€. Some cows jump even the 42â€.
> We donâ€™t put barbed wire around the top of Feed Pens itâ€™s like a deer leg trap.


Thank you.I was going to go with 12-16'-36'' here in Colorado County.We are over run with hogs this year.


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> Another round of management almost complete. Few more to go. Iâ€™ll get a picture of Brodyâ€™s buck up in a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Twenty less mouths at the trough! Well done guys


----------



## rudytail10

Did yâ€™all find Jonathanâ€™s buck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Did yâ€™all find Jonathanâ€™s buck
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking again now. 
Brody got a nice one. Jonathonâ€™s is MIA .


----------



## broadonrod

100 yards further than we got last night. Still on him..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Nice. Hope yâ€™all find him. Canâ€™t wait to see pics of Brodyâ€™s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Hope you find that deer. It always hurts to lose one. Where I hunted, if you left one overnight, the only think you would find left was the skin and bones.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Hope you find that deer. It always hurts to lose one. Where I hunted, if you left one overnight, the only think you would find left was the skin and bones.


Didnâ€™t find him . 
Back in the stands now.


----------



## WillieT

That stinks. Hopefully not injured too badly.


----------



## Rafter3

Hate to lose a deer, it happens. Good luck this evening.


----------



## broadonrod

New buck Iï¸ havenâ€™t seen before just walked out.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Look at this old sucker that just walked in. 
Heâ€™s an old tank! 15 points - eye and half an ear.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Look at this old sucker that just walked in.
> Heâ€™s an old tank! 15 points - eye and half an ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oldie buy goodie. What a cool looking buck.


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Look at this old sucker that just walked in.
> Heâ€™s an old tank! 15 points - eye and half an ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you zoom in on that ear it looks like a doe nose, sticking her tongue out of her mouth, LOL. Thanks for sharing Sir!!


----------



## FFLack

broadonrod said:


> Look at this old sucker that just walked in.
> Heâ€™s an old tank! 15 points - eye and half an ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a living example of a war horse!! Cool looking buck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFLack

broadonrod said:


> Didnâ€™t find him .
> 
> Back in the stands now.


Time to call Roy!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deano77511

finz said:


> When you zoom in on that ear it looks like a doe nose, sticking her tongue out of her mouth, LOL. Thanks for sharing Sir!!


Lmao your right !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Double Down Deer Feed video of the night. 
Lots of droptine deer this year. Must be the 1â€ of rain we had May- September lol. Something in the water....






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Live from the camp fire.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Nice video 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

Great vids! Iâ€™m guessing it quieted down some today? Most guests leave?


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> Great vids! Iâ€™m guessing it quieted down some today? Most guests leave?


Yes Sr. Only lease members here now.

The Trained Assasins TV Show guys and their Camera Crews are coming in this evening to do the 2nd show with Double Down Deer Feed. 
Iâ€™m going to go home for 2 days and get a little business done. It was a fun week with family and friends for sure.


----------



## broadonrod

Here is Brodyâ€™s old buck. This was an early Christmas Present hunt for our new ranch hand Brody me and the group decided to let him go after. This old fella exploded this year. We estimate him to be 11 years old and have watched him for around 6-7 seasons. He weighed 252 lbs and has a 27â€ inside spread. 
Brody about flipped out when we measured him, nobody here could get this buck over 24â€ wide and he ended up being 27â€ . Another one that grew when he hit the ground. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Nice one. Congrats Brody heck of buck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivomec

Heck of a buck that Brody killed!
You ever thought of using your drone to help locate Jonathonâ€™s buck? Good view from above. Thatâ€™s one of the reason I got my Mavic was because I lost a good buck and figured this would help me locate one if it were to ever happen again.


----------



## WillieT

Great deer! Congratulations to Brody. 27" inside is tremendous. Another DD monster down.


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulations on a great buck, Brody! The deer on this ranch never cease to amaze me, they are all trophies to me. Thanks again, Brett, have a safe trip home and still praying your Dad comes back with you.


----------



## broadonrod

Hereâ€™s a cool picture that Brody sent me.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Very nice! Be careful and hurry back. Can't wait to see some more "live from the stand pics".


----------



## Rafter3

Brett, hope you get your dad back there. Safe travels, I'm sure he's going nuts not being there.


----------



## DR_Smith

Congrats Brody!! That is an awesome deer sir!!! Keep up the good work out there as well!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies everybody. The Trained Assassinâ€™s TV show fellas are hunting this morning. Joe is in the blind with one of them and just sent me this live picture of another 200 inch buck to add to the list this year.
I was starting to think this old boy didnâ€™t make it this is the first time we have seen him this year dead center of the ranch where I have watched him the last 5 seasons. 
I canâ€™t wait to see the full video of this but he has a doe penned up-in the brush doing his business.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Doesnâ€™t look like the picture came out trying again. 
Not the best picture he sent it to me from the back of his video screen but Iâ€™m super happy to see this buck alive and well.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuck richey

WOW. What an amazing deer.


----------



## WillieT

What a stud!

When do the Trained Assasin shows air and what channel are the on. I sure hope I will be able to see them.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> What a stud!
> 
> When do the Trained Assasin shows air and what channel are the on. I sure hope I will be able to see them.


They are on the Sportmans Channel 
They are doing 2 more shows with us this year that will air next season.

Here is the Trained Assasins TV Show link.
http://www.trainedassassinstv.com


----------



## Big Guns 1971

broadonrod said:


> They are on the Sportmans Channel
> They are doing 2 more shows with us this year that will air next season.
> 
> Here is the Trained Assasins TV Show link.
> http://www.trainedassassinstv.com


Congratulations to all on a great season, great deer pictures and videos. Brett you due a great job every year putting all of this together. Thanks again for sharing it with us. You are such a giving person. DOUBLE DOWN has to be the best feed on the market. Congratulations once again to all of the hunters who are lucky enough to get to see this ranch first hand. Keep on doing what you are doing and God Bless you and your family especially your dad.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks again fellas I just got a text that we have a Buck down. One of our junior members Chris just stuck an arrow in a nice one. I posted a picture of this old buck here on 2cool a couple of nights ago. Heâ€™s been after him Since then and it sounds like the shot was good


----------



## sundownbrown

Very nice, canâ€™t wait to see pics


----------



## ethic1

Can't wait for BBD pics!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Congrats Chris 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FISH TAILS

Can't wait to see some pictures of Chris's buck!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Iâ€™m waiting myself. They said they are taking them now.


----------



## broadonrod

Chris just sent me these pictures of his bow kill this evening. What a cool looking old worrier. This old buck has seen a lot in his time.

Congrats Chris! Wish Iï¸ was there! 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

Awesome old buck right there!!


----------



## rudytail10

Nice deer chris. Heck of an old warrior. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> Doesnâ€™t look like the picture came out trying again.
> Not the best picture he sent it to me from the back of his video screen but Iâ€™m super happy to see this buck alive and well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brett is that BG? I'd love to shoot him again. Looks like him from the back.


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> Brett is that BG? I'd love to shoot him again. Looks like him from the back.


 Thatâ€™s him itâ€™s the first time we have seen him on the hoof all year. Heâ€™s on the move making more BGs . This makes five years I have watched him.


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulations, Chris, great buck!


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> Thatâ€™s him itâ€™s the first time we have seen him on the hoof all year. Heâ€™s on the move making more BGs . This makes five years I have watched him.


He's an incredible animal without a doubt. I hope he covers a bunnnnnnch of your does. He's the man!


----------



## rag3

broadonrod said:


> Chris just sent me these pictures of his bow kill this evening. What a cool looking old worrier. This old buck has seen a lot in his time.
> 
> Congrats Chris! Wish Iï¸ was there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Chris!!! That buck is legendary. I wish I was there as well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Border patrol ended both hunts for our TV Show guest early this morning. They had 2 shooters in front of them. One at each stand just waiting on them to come in to bow range and here come the choppers and trucks. 
It happens maybe they will get their bucks this evening.


----------



## WillieT

Wow, sorry to hear that. There are some things you just can't control. Hope they have a good outcome this evening.


----------



## Tail'in around

broadonrod said:


> Border patrol ended both hunts for our TV Show guest early this morning. They had 2 shooters in front of them. One at each stand just waiting on them to come in to bow range and here come the choppers and trucks.
> It happens maybe they will get their bucks this evening.


That always sucks, hasn't happened to me yet and hope it doesn't. I'm 10 miles or so south as a crow fly's from the checkpoint southwest of Freer. Brett, how often you have that happen???

I was told last week just happened to a group of hunters just south of Hebbronville by their landowner. Those hunters still had some younger kid walking around the next day walking up to their feeders and such. He must have hid out real good that day before!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Tail'in around said:


> That always sucks, hasn't happened to me yet and hope it doesn't. I'm 10 miles or so south as a crow fly's from the checkpoint southwest of Freer. Brett, how often you have that happen???
> 
> I was told last week just happened to a group of hunters just south of Hebbronville by their landowner. Those hunters still had some younger kid walking around the next day walking up to their feeders and such. He must have hid out real good that day before!!!!


 We have it happen a lot We have a lot of illegal traffic there. I just like it when they catch them next door LOL. 
We get along very well with the Border Patrol and many times they call me letting me know they are following illegals across the property so we can focus on another section of the ranch and donâ€™t get our hunts messed up. They did not call this time they just showed up. I know they are working hard doing their job but it does suck when it ruins the hunts.


----------



## DR_Smith

Let them post it on their tv show! Maybe others will start understanding the true problem of how many actually are crossing!! Good advertisement


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congrats Chris that is another nice one!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> Let them post it on their tv show! Maybe others will start understanding the true problem of how many actually are crossing!! Good advertisement


Cragg with Trained Assasins live from the stand this morning with Jimmie in the stand.
Border patrol runs off all their deer.
Iâ€™ll bet they get their bucks in the morning.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1685431651507281&id=128624433854685


----------



## WillieT

Great video that tells it all. Yes, it does suck for them.


----------



## sotexhookset

DR_Smith said:


> Let them post it on their tv show! Maybe others will start understanding the true problem of how many actually are crossing!! Good advertisement


:cheers: I like this but choppers and BP trucks have been running the ranches at night for many years. I do agree with your thought on this televised stage they have though nowadays.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I remember at least twice that you mentioned BP this year.

Bret, this questions just begs to be asked: Does the BP seem to be more active this year than previous years?

South Texas ranches can be huge. Do you have to leave gates unlocked for BP access or how does that work?


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> I remember at least twice that you mentioned BP this year.
> 
> Bret, this questions just begs to be asked: Does the BP seem to be more active this year than previous years?
> 
> South Texas ranches can be huge. Do you have to leave gates unlocked for BP access or how does that work?


No they have access to the gates. Even ranch to ranch gates. 
We have had about the same BP traffic this year as always. Around Christmas they always gets busy. We have gotten to know many of the BP agents by first name. They have always tried to work around our hunting hours unless in hot pursuit for the most part. It helps when they let us know they are after a group so we can hunt blinds out of the path of them tracking or chasing illegals. 
Itâ€™s just part of being 15 Miles from the Border/River. Traffic is way down compared to 10-15 years ago but about the same over the past 2-3 years. The Border Patrol is on their toes every day down there. I still like it when they chase them next door and not on our place .


----------



## broadonrod

Finally back after it for a few days. Running late itâ€™s been hard to get motivated in this heat. Hope to have some good pictures this evening from the blind Iâ€™m sitting. I havenâ€™t sent here this year and itâ€™s one of my bow stands. 
Hopefully these trained assassinâ€˜s TV show guys get there deer this evening. The bucks Iâ€™ve been there for them they have just not been cooperating for Bow range.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxDuSlayer

Good Luck, we're waiting on the next round of pictures


----------



## FREON

Did Monica enter her deer in any contest or ever get it officially scored? If I remember correctly, Muy Grande actually scored your deer about 1 6/8 " higher than you did, so was just wondering about hes.


----------



## broadonrod

TxDuSlayer said:


> Good Luck, we're waiting on the next round of pictures


Thanks. Hope to get some good pics here. This blind has several great deer we havenâ€™t seen yet this season and Jimmie saw a couple good ones here the day set. 
Deer moving in now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> Did Monica enter her deer in any contest or ever get it officially scored? If I remember correctly, Muy Grande actually scored your deer about 1 6/8 " higher than you did, so was just wondering about hes.


Yes Sir. They scored her buck 6/8 under my score I think. Pretty close on a buck with 19 points. She is super happy. She has been really patient waiting on this old buck to pop. 
Thanks for the reply!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Good looking young mainframe 10 with a split brow just walked in. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Brody sent me this and said the bucks were he is hunting this eve donâ€™t mind eating around a dead doe . 
Look close.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxDuSlayer

Wow never seen that before. Wonder if coyotes got her or she died of natural causes? Pretty sure yâ€™all donâ€™t have any problems with road hunters and poachers?


----------



## broadonrod

TxDuSlayer said:


> Wow never seen that before. Wonder if coyotes got her or she died of natural causes? Pretty sure yâ€™all donâ€™t have any problems with road hunters and poachers?


Brody just shot the doe and the bucks came in eating around her


----------



## TxDuSlayer

Oh cool


----------



## broadonrod

Talk about a youngster with a lot of potential. I am loving the mass we are seeing again this year. Our younger deer raised on Double Down Deer Feed are really starting to show it. I really like this young fella. 
This young buck just walked in. 
Two big bucks are making their way in now.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxDuSlayer

broadonrod said:


> Talk about a youngster with a lot of potential. I am loving the mass we are seeing again this year. Our younger deer raised on Double Down Deer Feed are really starting to show it. I really like this young fella.
> This young buck just walked in.
> Two big bucks are making their way in now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Neat looking picture to me he actually looks like he is mad in his facial expression, maybe he wants some more DD feed.........


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Talk about a youngster with a lot of potential. I am loving the mass we are seeing again this year. Our younger deer raised on Double Down Deer Feed are really starting to show it. I really like this young fella.
> This young buck just walked in.
> Two big bucks are making their way in now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW just wow


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> Talk about a youngster with a lot of potential. I am loving the mass we are seeing again this year. Our younger deer raised on Double Down Deer Feed are really starting to show it. I really like this young fella.
> This young buck just walked in.


I don't know how to score, but if 2 bucks had an equal score, I would choose a taller thicker rack over wider but shorter tines.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

WillieT said:


> WOW just wow


Very nice young deer

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

Whitebassfisher said:


> I don't know how to score, but if 2 bucks had an equal score, I would choose a taller thicker rack over wider but shorter tines.


That is why you have one of each on the wall...

John


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed - Trained Assasins TV Show*

Well it was great having the Trained Assasins TV Show fellas back for another round. They had a few close calls even getting the draw on a couple of bucks but with the rut starting it made bow hunting tough. 
They are headed out today on a Mexico hunt and will be back here in a few days to try and close the deal on a couple of more management bucks. 
These guys are a blast to hunt with and have become part of the ranch.
We hate to see them leave today.
Iâ€™m looking forward to seeing what they get in Mexico this weekend. It looks like a great place they are headed too.

Here was a live video from this morning with Cragg, Jimmie and camera man Lucas the â€œGiraffeâ€ .

http://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1687635467953566&id=128624433854685


----------



## rudytail10

Well heck. Wish them luck in ole Mexico maybe by the time they get back stateside the weather will have cooled off some. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Iâ€™m in one of my dads ground blinds scouting for a big deer that has gone MIA for a while. This is my first time in 2 years to sit in this blind. Several does are showing up the brush around here looks like itâ€™s been shredded from all the bucks making scrapes and rubs. 
Iâ€™m excited to see what walks in this eve.

Iï¸ was hoping to arrow a couple of hogs but just realized Iï¸ forgot my release :/.. 
hopefully live pictures coming soon of some big boys. This blind has them for sure.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Here comes my first buck of the eve.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

A couple of good looking youngsters moving in.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Iï¸ love seeing year old bucks with this kind of mass.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

I hope your dad is doing better and will be back in the stand soon.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> I hope your dad is doing better and will be back in the stand soon.


Thanks! 
Heâ€™s doing better but not fully recovered. Hope to have him back around the 6th-7th.

Here is a buck that just came through here with a doe. I was lucky to even get this picture.
1,2,3 and gone 200 yards away. 
Hopefully he comes back before dark. 
Our bigger bucks are breeding does now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Very nice deer!


----------



## broadonrod

Getting late for pics. Bigger bucks are owning the does. This young buck has a doe with him as well.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Getting late for pics. Bigger bucks are owning the does. This young buck has a doe with him as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very impressive youngster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Getting late for pics. Bigger bucks are owning the does. This young buck has a doe with him as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the split brows.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies everyone. 
The rut is kicking off. Mature bucks are breeding the does and its fixings to bust wide open.
We have two guest hunters here now. They are rifle hunting so Iï¸ bet a couple of bucks hit the ground in the morning. 
Here is a nice buck making a scrape Iï¸ love this time of the year.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoKewl'er

broadonrod said:


> Thanks!
> Heâ€™s doing better but not fully recovered. Hope to have him back around the 6th-7th.
> 
> Here is a buck that just came through here with a doe. I was lucky to even get this picture.
> 1,2,3 and gone 200 yards away.
> Hopefully he comes back before dark.
> *Our bigger bucks are breeding* does now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mount up boyz

Carry on


----------



## rudytail10

Any luck this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Any luck this morning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fog.... couldnâ€™t see 10 yards. Back at it this evening. Headed to go set up a bow blind now.


----------



## broadonrod

Back in the stands.
Hope the bucks move a good this evening as the snakes did this afternoon. 
Here is a big Blue Indigo and a little Bull Snake from earlier today. 
Quick picture and back under the cook shake that went.

Hopefully Iï¸ get some big deer pictures this evening. The rut is kicking off. Iï¸ usually have 10-15 does out already. Only 3-1 year old bucks out now and â€œ0â€ does. The deer patterns have changed this week.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Man Iï¸ canâ€™t thank Jimmie and Matt Hammond enough for all the hard work they are putting into growing big deer here on the lease. They have gone above and beyond trying to help build this place to the next level.
These water stations they put in all over the ranch at the Protein Feeders location Iï¸ feel have really done well. 
Our bucks love these things. 
This one just walked in. Just about every buck that comes in hits the water at each location they installed these tanks. 
Iï¸ have another buck at that water station now as Iâ€™m typing. 
Hammond Brothers = Bigger Bucks in my book. Thanks for what yâ€™all fellas do here!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Couple of more bucks moving around in the brush.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmiehammond

Growing big deer is fun work when u are with a great group that wants to grow the biggest low fence deer in the country. We keep our feeders full of double down and wait for them to get old enough to shoot or just let them pass on their genetics. I look forward to every year because it's so exciting seeing these deer get bigger and bigger. This rut is going to be amazing, get ready for some monsters to be posted on this thread.


----------



## broadonrod

Itâ€™s picking up. Several more bucks moving in. None of the 5 Iï¸ have hoped to see this evening yet but is is heating up.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a really good looking youngster. Lots of potential.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Big moon! Getting late for pics but a couple of really nice ones are working their way in. Iâ€™ll get some video and post later.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Just got a text one of our guest nailed one.


----------



## rudytail10

Love that frame. He looks great this year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian P.

THAT is one very cool looking rack. Love the character on that old guy. Hard to age your deer even looking at all your posts,..... that guy 9-10 years old ?


----------



## broadonrod

Brian P. said:


> THAT is one very cool looking rack. Love the character on that old guy. Hard to age your deer even looking at all your posts,..... that guy 9-10 years old ?


You are spot on. He is 9 or 10. He did very well this year. Best ever and the first time I have seen him this season.


----------



## broadonrod

Deer looking good in the rut! Keeping them in shape for next season! He is 267 lbs on the hoof in rut.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Royâ€™s first Whitetail Buck and with a crossbow! 
Congrats Roy!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Congratulations Roy! I've seen pigs that aren't as fat as that buck. What a hoss.


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulations, Roy!


----------



## ivomec

Thatâ€™s very healthy buck! Looking at the pic, looks like thereâ€™s a bobcat also in the back of the bed of the Polaris.


----------



## broadonrod

ivomec said:


> Thatâ€™s very healthy buck! Looking at the pic, looks like thereâ€™s a bobcat also in the back of the bed of the Polaris.


Ya they got a cat too. 
Thanks for the replies!


----------



## broadonrod

Live from camp.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Congratulations Roy nice deer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Love that frame. He looks great this year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Waiting on you to bring you wife to shoot a buck Clayton! Get her down here.

We were all just sitting here looking through some sheds. Iï¸ have 6 years of sheds of the old buck you killed this year for you when yâ€™all come back, 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

Great deer Roy, awesome to get a cat too!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Another nice old management hit the ground this morning.
Chris took this 20 inch wide eight point with a crossbow this morning he had been after him for a few days with John. Congratulations Chris Iâ€™m glad he finally showed up for you! 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

Heck of an 8 congrats!!


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Waiting on you to bring you wife to shoot a buck Clayton! Get her down here.
> 
> We were all just sitting here looking through some sheds. Iï¸ have 6 years of sheds of the old buck you killed this year for you when yâ€™all come back,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Just say when brother bags are packed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Congratulations Chris! That is a wide old warrior. Love it.


----------



## GordaCat

Brett, what a memory being able to take that great old 8 this morning and thank you John for being able to share it with you in the stand. It's very obvious that Double Down is in a class way on it's own after seeing first hand what it is achieving. World class is all I can say! The body size of these deer alone are mind blowing. Roy is with me here too on our way home and also says thanks! Hats off to Brody and Joe for their hard work day in and day out. All you guys down there have a great Christmas this year!


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck to everyone this evening 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

GordaCat said:


> Brett, what a memory being able to take that great old 8 this morning and thank you John for being able to share it with you in the stand. It's very obvious that Double Down is in a class way on it's own after seeing first hand what it is achieving. World class is all I can say! The body size of these deer alone are mind blowing. Roy is with me here too on our way home and also says thanks! Hats off to Brody and Joe for their hard work day in and day out. All you guys down there have a great Christmas this year!


Thanks guys! 
It was a pleasure having you down to the ranch. Thank you for the post. You fellas have a great Christmas as well. Hope to see you both again next season.

Here is a live video from the stand video from a few minutes ago.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Nice. Looks like itâ€™s on and fixing to get nasty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Didnâ€™t get around to posting yesterday. Another one of our guest hunters connected on a buck yesterday evening.

Congrats Peyton on a cool old buck.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gary.curlin

broadonrod said:


> Thanks!
> Heâ€™s doing better but not fully recovered. Hope to have him back around the 6th-7th.
> 
> Here is a buck that just came through here with a doe. I was lucky to even get this picture.
> 1,2,3 and gone 200 yards away.
> Hopefully he comes back before dark.
> Our bigger bucks are breeding does now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All of you guys who love the tall and narrow racks can lay off of this one. Just send it my way. Lol.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Keeping them fed year round especially during the rut is important to us. 
This buck has been seen owning does for about 10 straight days now from 2 different stands. 
Heâ€™s loosing some weight but we are doing our best to keep him in shape so he progresses well next season. 
Building next years trophies/antlers can depend on how good of shape we keep the bucks in now. I like seeing the bucks hit the protein feeders during the rut.

Picture from earlier this eve.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Pic of Peyton deer didnâ€™t come thru. 

Thatâ€™s amazing that they come to the protein feeders instead of staying with their doe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manwitaplan

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone.
> The rut is kicking off. Mature bucks are breeding the does and its fixings to bust wide open.
> We have two guest hunters here now. They are rifle hunting so Iï¸ bet a couple of bucks hit the ground in the morning.
> Here is a nice buck making a scrape Iï¸ love this time of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This deer in the video is my top 2 of everything you posted. Keep posting because I am sure there a lot of people like me that stay motivated.

Awesome place!


----------



## Tail'in around

broadonrod said:


> Keeping them fed year round especially during the rut is important to us.
> This buck has been seen owning does for about 10 straight days now from 2 different stands.
> Heâ€™s loosing some weight but we are doing our best to keep him in shape so he progresses well next season.
> Building next years trophies/antlers can depend on how good of shape we keep the bucks in now. I like seeing the bucks hit the protein feeders during the rut.
> 
> Picture from earlier this eve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went back in time.........or I guess when you check your cameras that often time and date doesn't matter that much........Dang nice buck!!!


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Pic of Peyton deer didnâ€™t come thru.
> 
> Thatâ€™s amazing that they come to the protein feeders instead of staying with their doe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully this works. Here is Peytonâ€™s buck. Thanks Clayton Iï¸ didnâ€™t realize the pic didnâ€™t go through.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Tail'in around said:


> broadonrod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping them fed year round especially during the rut is important to us.
> This buck has been seen owning does for about 10 straight days now from 2 different stands.
> Heâ€™s loosing some weight but we are doing our best to keep him in shape so he progresses well next season.
> Building next years trophies/antlers can depend on how good of shape we keep the bucks in now. I like seeing the bucks hit the protein feeders during the rut.
> 
> Picture from earlier this eve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went back in time.........or I guess when you check your cameras that often time and date doesn't matter that much........Dang nice buck!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.. This is a cell cam sending me pics I donâ€™t even think this Camera was out on the market in 2014 lol. Most of our cameras are not set for the right time and date. At least the ones I mess with .
> 
> Thanks for th replies. I came home for a couple of days headed back in the morning.
Click to expand...


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Lung Outdoors TV Show- Double Down Deer Feed*

We have some more TV show folks coming in starting today and staying through Monday or Tuesday filming another TV show called Double Lung Outdoors TV. 
The show will be aired on the Pursuit Channel next season. Iâ€™ve been talking with these guys for a couple of years now about Double Down and finally making this happen. I just hope we can get on a buck while they are in full rut with a bow.
The film crew is coming a few days early to try and get some of the rutting and fighting on film before we started on the hunt. Bow hunting in the rut can get tough. Heck itâ€™s been tough enough as it is. 
I had the opportunity to meet one of the cameramen, Emerson while in Costa Rica this past summer and I am super excited about getting him down to the ranch. 
This should be a fun week with these fellas coming in and the Cold front fixing to hit. I have a feeling our rut will be wide open!


----------



## broadonrod

Joes first buck in this eve. Iâ€™m hoping they send me more pictures Iâ€™m ready to get back to the ranch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Live from Joe.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

From Brody.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

From Joe. Live.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

That last deer jumping the fence has some good character starting! He is going to be a stud! Great pic

Brody pic didnâ€™t load I donâ€™t think


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> That last deer jumping the fence has some good character starting! He is going to be a stud! Great pic
> 
> Brody pic didnâ€™t load I donâ€™t think


Thanks. I just got a chance to post again. Been super busy didnâ€™t see it didnâ€™t go through. 
They ended up seeing a few good ones. Here is the one that didnâ€™t load earlier. Iâ€™m looking forward to getting back to the ranch tomorrow. See if this works.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Thanks. I just got a chance to post again. Been super busy didnâ€™t see it didnâ€™t go through.
> They ended up seeing a few good ones. Here is the one that didnâ€™t load earlier. Iâ€™m looking forward to getting back to the ranch tomorrow. See if this works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is going to be a heck of a deer in a few years. Actually he's a heck of a deer now. Tons of character.


----------



## rudytail10

Nice one he has some major character. Will be one to watch for the next few years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

Nice


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies. Here are a couple more from Brody this eve.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Brody just sent this pic. 
It sounds like our Double Lung Outdoors TV camera crew filmed a couple of good ones! 
This cold front has them moving.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoKewl'er

broadonrod said:


> Thanks. I just got a chance to post again. Been super busy didnâ€™t see it didnâ€™t go through.
> They ended up seeing a few good ones. Here is the one that didnâ€™t load earlier. Iâ€™m looking forward to getting back to the ranch tomorrow. See if this works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm seeing in several pixs,,,,,lots of ears penned back and fluffed up hair,,,,seems the attitudes are def changing,,,,if you need a ride lmk I'm an excellent driver lol

Carry on


----------



## DR_Smith

The few that Brody sent..: what is age spread on the few with similar characteristics. They appear to be same dad at the least! Some bad *** deer!


----------



## TxDuSlayer

Today would be an awesome morning to hunt, day like today I would hunt all day hopefully you will be posting pics shortly


----------



## Trouthunter

> Today would be an awesome morning to hunt


No joke. I was supposed to be in south Texas hunting this evening and had to cancel my plans. Oh well lol.

Wish I was in the brush today.

TH


----------



## TxDuSlayer

Trouthunter said:


> No joke. I was supposed to be in south Texas hunting this evening and had to cancel my plans. Oh well lol.
> 
> Wish I was in the brush today.
> 
> TH


I can go in your place


----------



## DR_Smith

Cold wet Morning... seems like their should be some DD beasts on the ground!! Any updates?


----------



## broadonrod

Perfect day to see a giant Iâ€™m glad to be back headed out now. You guys saw some really big deer yesterday evening and this morning. I canâ€™t wait to see their videos tonight. Hopefully Iâ€™ll have some pictures of sone big deer in the rain This evening. I am scouting for a different big deer Iâ€™m a put my dad on when he gets back.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

Good luck all, hope Mr. Holden gets there soon


----------



## broadonrod

TwoKewl'er said:


> I'm seeing in several pixs,,,,,lots of ears penned back and fluffed up hair,,,,seems the attitudes are def changing,,,,if you need a ride lmk I'm an excellent driver lol
> 
> Carry on


They are definitely getting mad. This weather has got them fired up.


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> The few that Brody sent..: what is age spread on the few with similar characteristics. They appear to be same dad at the least! Some bad *** deer!





TxDuSlayer said:


> Today would be an awesome morning to hunt, day like today I would hunt all day hopefully you will be posting pics shortly


I agree... cold and rainy this eve. Itâ€™s going to be a good week of hunting I Think.


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> The few that Brody sent..: what is age spread on the few with similar characteristics. They appear to be same dad at the least! Some bad *** deer!


Those bucks are 3-5 years old. The one with the Kickers looks like the offspring to a buck we call Baby Giant.

Thanks for the replies everyone. 
First young buck coming in now.


----------



## broadonrod

Midlandtxhunter said:


> Good luck all, hope Mr. Holden gets there soon


Iâ€™m scouting for another buck now. Hopefully he is cleared by his doctor to be hear Friday. 
Fingers crossed!

Thanks again everyone hopefully one or both of these big deer we are scouting for show up this eve.
I really like getting the pictures of cold, rutting bucks in the rain.


----------



## broadonrod

Live









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck. Hope you find another monster for your dad and hope he gets back soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

Still praying for your dad, find him a big one!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks Clayton!

Here are a couple from about 20 minutes ago. Iï¸ now have about 10 more bucks out. Mostly younger bucks. There is a big one at the end of the road on a doe. Hoping he comes in for pictures! Itâ€™s getting pretty crazy. 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Iâ€™m scouting for another buck now. Hopefully he is cleared by his doctor to be hear Friday.
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> Thanks again everyone hopefully one or both of these big deer we are scouting for show up this eve.
> I really like getting the pictures of cold, rutting bucks in the rain.


Good to hear that. Hope you can put him on a giant!


----------



## FREON

Looks like it might be snowing out there now Brett


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> Looks like it might be snowing out there now Brett


Yes Sr! The videos we are getting right now of these buck chasing does is once in a lifetime for this country! 
Snow is getting harder and harder lots of snow right now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FREON

Bet it is beautiful....Just noticed there aren't ANY deer in that picture around the feeders. I think that is a first


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> Bet it is beautiful....Just noticed there aren't ANY deer in that picture around the feeders. I think that is a first


Over 30 deer out here now. All chasing and running. This maybe me favorite day ever watching deer. I wish you were here to se this.
It doesnâ€™t look like it is letting up as of now.
Pretty incredible!


----------



## WillieT

Snow! How cool. I always loved hunting in the snow. Deer were always more active and easier to see against that white background. Enjoy the day. What a beautiful scene.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Over 30 deer out here now. All chasing and running. This maybe me favorite day ever watching deer. I wish you were here to se this.
> 
> It doesnâ€™t look like it is letting up as of now.
> 
> Pretty incredible!


Thatâ€™s awesome. I bet thatâ€™s something to see in that part of Texas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

We are like kids around here!
Sure wish my little man was here.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

I guess this tree couldnâ€™t take the weight!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter

Man who'd have thought snow down there today lol. Enjoy it but it's gonna be messy when it melts 

TH


----------



## tshort

broadonrod said:


> We are like kids around here!
> Sure wish my little man was here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely a shame Little Man or none of the other little guys could be there now. They would LOVE it! Every year the main thing my kids ask for for Christmas is for it to snow. Slim chance in Katy. But I really can't believe it's snowing in South Texas. Wish I could be there! Although...I do like the fact that I can feel my fingers and toes in this nice warm office.


----------



## broadonrod

Still coming down! Hereâ€™s a nice buck!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoKewl'er

^^^ 2 funny.....must have been a hoot tracking blood in the snow.....Stick something for us plz

Carry on


----------



## sundownbrown

That is freaking awesome


----------



## ROBOWADER

Super cool, I bet it's cold in the blind. Someone has got to kill something in the snow......


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> Thanks Clayton!
> 
> Here are a couple from about 20 minutes ago. Iï¸ now have about 10 more bucks out. Mostly younger bucks. There is a big one at the end of the road on a doe. Hoping he comes in for pictures! Itâ€™s getting pretty crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This pic is awesome to me, his neck is huge!


----------



## Big Guns 1971

broadonrod said:


> We are like kids around here!
> Sure wish my little man was here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That snow hard to believe. I can't wait until your dad gets a deer. I wish him lots of luck.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Still coming down! Hereâ€™s a nice buck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's great. Nice buck, but I guess he gets a pass, at least for a day or two.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the replies and comments fellas. I just came in to thaw out for a little bit. Me and Brody rattled up six bucks. I donâ€™t know how the other guys did they went the opposite direction. We may try to cut a couple of videos off the TV this evening of the bucks in the snow. 
It just stopped snowing we are kind a hoping it starts up again.


----------



## broadonrod

Cold!


----------



## DR_Smith

That is so awesome!!! Reminds me of Christmas 2004!!


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> That is so awesome!!! Reminds me of Christmas 2004!!


Hope it holds for the evening hunt. Itâ€™s melting a little. Forecast says it may start back up again this evening.


----------



## Gearman

Pretty safe to say you wont see any Rattle Snakes tonight on your hunt haha


----------



## Bearkat69

Trying to live vicariously through this thread is killing me not having an update for a couple hours.


----------



## broadonrod

Bearkat69 said:


> Trying to live vicariously through this thread is killing me not having an update for a couple hours.


Just got in the stand. 
My dad showed up as we were headed out so I helped him get unloaded. We didnâ€™t even know he was coming today lol. 
Light rain and snow is melting. It could snow again tonight my first buck is walking in now. Hope to have pics of some big boys this eve. Wind just picked up in the last 10 minutes. 
More deer coming in as Iâ€™m typing. They look cold! 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Glad your dad is back. Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Hope you can put your dad on a big one.


----------



## bowmansdad

Glad your dad is back! Looking forward to seeing his buck!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks fellas!

Bucks are moving in. Iï¸ can see several on does way out in the brush a couple of good ones. Iï¸ hope they make it in for pics.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Few more bucks moving in. That last one has been in a pretty good fight. He is missing about 22â€ of tines since Iï¸ saw him last week. 






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> Few more bucks moving in. That last one has been in a pretty good fight. He is missing about 22â€ of tines since Iï¸ saw him last week.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The coloration in the first pic of jumping buck is cool.

That 3rd pic I love that huge neck and fluffed out hair, not to mention his 10 points.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Whitebassfisher said:


> The coloration in the first pic of jumping buck is cool.
> 
> That 3rd pic I love that huge neck and fluffed out hair, not to mention his 10 points.


Great pictures as usual. Them mature bucks look like very well trained athletes. I cant get over the size that D-D feed puts on them. Good luck to every hunter in camp but especially your dad. Hope he sets new ranch records. Keep it up. Great thread

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## chuck richey

Awesome pictures. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## broadonrod

Well itâ€™s off to hunting another buck with my dad. We just looked a Trail Camera photos and the big deer #2 he has been hunting has broken off 2 tines. He will be another big buck that gets a pass this season. 

We have another buck to send him after now that we just saw at one of my bow stands this week. Iâ€™m going to hunt with him this evening. We have a good chance of him showing he has been a regular at this stand for 5 years during the rut.

Kenneth the TV host of Double Lung Outdoors lands in Carrizo Springs in about 20 minutes. He will be here in time to hunt this evening and we have a couple of nice bucks showing up very regular Iâ€™m hoping he gets one of them today. 
Bob will be Bow hunting a big buck this evening with one of the cameras crew from the show as well.

It should be an exciting evening Iâ€™m pretty pumped up about hunting with the old man and trying to get him his 6th 200â€ deer in 6 seasons. We are pretty sure this old buck will make the mark.


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck to yâ€™all. Hope your dad nails a monster. So glad he is back doing what he loves to do 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Wish you all the best. Hope your dad gets one today.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks again for the replies!
Iâ€™m with my dad and it is going off here! We got in the stand at 3:30 and have seen 13 bucks. 
Iâ€™m feeling pretty good about this buck we are after showing up this eve. We have 2 hot does.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Here a few more. Lots of bucks moving in and out today. Still not the right one. 
3 more walking in as Iâ€™m typing this. 
This cold weather has them moving.



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Bob just text he stuck an arrow in the buck he has been hunting all season!


----------



## SafetyMan

broadonrod said:


> Bob just text he stuck an arrow in the buck he has been hunting all season!


Congratulations Bob! Now, your dad needs to get his.


----------



## Rafter3

Awesome for Bob!!! Great to see your dad in the blind.


----------



## rudytail10

Congratulations bob. You sure put the work in on this one. Canâ€™t wait to see pics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Ready for some pics.


----------



## broadonrod

Tracking now. Lots of blood. 200 yards in.


----------



## tshort

Great looking deer. Glad your dad is back in the blinds!


----------



## broadonrod

Got him! 
Bobâ€™s first bow kill and what a beautiful buck!
Also got this whole thing including the shot record for the TV show! 
Iâ€™ll post pictures as soon as we take a few here


----------



## WillieT

That's really great! Congratulations Bob! Really exciting having it on tape for the TV show. Very cool!


----------



## rudytail10

Love this old warrior.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wishin4fishin

The suspense is killing me. Come on with it Brett. Let's see another DD beast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

OK here is a picture I will post several more later and a little video. We are watching it now. 
Bobâ€™s first Bow Kill and what I start! 
Also thank you Emerson with Double Long Outdoor TV show for filming the entire hunt!

Low Fence Monster Bucks!
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com
â€œItâ€™s What We Are Feeding Themâ€










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

Amazing Double Down giant!! Way to go Bob, congrats.


----------



## SafetyMan

Wow! What a donkey. Congratulations to Bob!!


----------



## Tail'in around

The mass on that deer is unreal!! One heck of a buck!!!


----------



## rudytail10

Awesome buck for a first bow kill. Congrats brother I bet you are pumped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rag3

It has been an amazing night! Imagine watching a giant grow bigger and bigger for 4 years. This deer has been amazing to watch with our program and our feed.

My best ever!

196 2/8!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rag3 said:


> It has been an amazing night! Imagine watching a giant grow bigger and bigger for 4 years. This deer has been amazing to watch with our program and our feed.
> 
> My best ever!
> 
> 196 2/8!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful buck Bob! Congrats my brother on another Low Fence Monster Buck! 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Absolutely amazing. Congratulations Bob, you're going to have to go a long way to best that bruiser!!!


----------



## DR_Smith

Congratulations!! That is an amazing deer! Way to hang in there with the bow all season too!!


----------



## wishin4fishin

Amazing! What a brute! Congrats on all the hard work and time invested. What a special special place and group of guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congratulations Bob on another Awesome Buck and first Bow Kill!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunttexas

broadonrod said:


> Beautiful buck Bob! Congrats my brother on another Low Fence Monster Buck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great deer!!!...congrats

Why do you have such of an obsession with the words "low fence"...?


----------



## tshort

Wow, nice job! I'd say enjoy it cause you're not going to beat that anytime soon but on y'alls place just another year or two and you'll have a new record.
Nice early Christmas present.
Now...let's get that monster for your dad, Brett.


----------



## jgale

Congrats amigo! Dang nice deer Bob! To get it all on film is the icing on the cake!


----------



## WillieT

No post today. Hope things are okay.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

WillieT said:


> No post today. Hope things are okay.


Yes, hopefully a priority thing of quality time with those he cares about.


----------



## broadonrod

Kenneth with Double Lung Outdoors TV was hunting with Joe and their camera man this eve. I just got the news that Kenneth stuck a nice deer. 
They are letting the deer be for about another hour and then we will be going to track another one this evening. 
Iâ€™m super excited they finally got an arrow launched!


----------



## WillieT

Great to hear. Just worried that your dad might not have been feeling well.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Great to hear. Just worried that your dad might not have been feeling well.


 He is with me headed to camp now man my dad have been hunting together. 
How are Buck was a no-show this evening. I think we will get this one eventually.


----------



## broadonrod

Correction on my post Kenneth with Double Lung was not the one that arrow the deer! 
Jonathan one of my Holden Roofing sales representative was hunting with Joe and arrrowee a very nice big Ten Point. He has been after this deer about seven or eight hunts in the past 2 weeks. 

Brody was hunting with the Double Lung guys and I havenâ€™t heard from him this evening. For some reason I thought Joe was with the TV Show group. 

Joe and Jonathon are back in camp we are going to let the deer sit for another hour and then go try and track him.


----------



## rudytail10

Nice congrats Jonathan canâ€™t wait to see some pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capttravis

Congratulations brother!! That's a monster!!



rag3 said:


> It has been an amazing night! Imagine watching a giant grow bigger and bigger for 4 years. This deer has been amazing to watch with our program and our feed.
> 
> My best ever!
> 
> 196 2/8!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Bad news on Jonathonâ€˜s buck.
After looking at the shot video the penetration was really not good at all. We found zero blood and could not find the deer I think the deer will be seen again. I have seen it many times over the years and I think Jonathon will still get this Buck by the end of the season.

On another note Here is a quick video from this evening I have a pretty cool buck fight. 
Watch the end they deer that wins the fight took a pretty good stab to the face. These are too young four -year-olds getting after it! 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awesum

Ouch!

Hate to see that


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Bad news on Jonathonâ€˜s buck.
> After looking at the shot video the penetration was really not good at all. We found zero blood and could not find the deer I think the deer will be seen again. I have seen it many times over the years and I think Jonathon will still get this Buck by the end of the season.
> 
> On another note Here is a quick video from this evening I have a pretty cool buck fight.
> Watch the end they deer that wins the fight took a pretty good stab to the face. These are too young four -year-olds getting after it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whitetails are amazingly tough!!


----------



## WillieT

Hate to hear that.


----------



## broadonrod

We are back at it. Iâ€™m hunting with the Double Lung Outdoors TV crew this evening. One of their Camera men is filming from one of my bow blinds. 
Brody is hunting a big deer with my dad this eve. 
Matt is hunting a big deer at his stand. 
Jimmie is looking for a big one at his blind. . Joe and Bob are out scouting. 
Hopefully one or all of us find the bucks we are after this eve.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck. Hope yâ€™all get something 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Good luck. Hope yâ€™all get something
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Clayton.

Here is a short video we just loaded from our camp TV.

WARNING LANGUAGE!

The old man at 82 years old speaks his mind during his hunt for a giant buck with Brody this evening.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

What the heck is flying around this feeder?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awesum

broadonrod said:


> What the heck is flying around this feeder?


Casper? :ac550:


----------



## Swampus

awesum said:


> Casper? :ac550:


Winner!


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> Thanks Clayton.
> 
> Here is a short video we just loaded from our camp TV.
> 
> WARNING LANGUAGE!
> 
> The old man at 82 years old speaks his mind during his hunt for a giant buck with Brody this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This made me LOL for real Brett.... You can't take the San Angelo out of the boy even if he's 82 years young. I Love It


----------



## sea sick

I want to see the javalina haha 
If it pumped him up like that it's got to be a nice one


----------



## DR_Smith

That video was classic!! Watching giant DD deer and he sees a DD javelina to comment on!! Lol


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the replies.
We have 4 more guest hunters with us this evening hunting Managment bucks.

One of the guest hunting with Jimmie already whacked a nice one!

Luke is hunting with me and bucks are showing up everywhere.

My dad and Matt are hunting trophy bucks this eve.

Iï¸ think itâ€™s going to be a busy evening!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Luke popped one too!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

A bonus hog just showed up for us but he wonâ€™t be leaving!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Lookout forward to some pics


----------



## DR_Smith

Fill the skinning rack up!


----------



## rudytail10

Nice guys congratulations canâ€™t wait to see some pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Full rut and fat. Hmmmm. 
Pics and videos coming from this evening.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great photo Brett!


----------



## broadonrod

Low Fence Bucks of Double Down Deer Feed 
South Texas Bucks Fighting 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> Great photo Brett!


Thanks. Iâ€™ll post the originals later. These are pics of pics off the camera screen. 
Hope to get you down here soon. Just got to get these package hunts knocked out.


----------



## broadonrod

Couple of Managment bucks from this evening.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Congratulations to the hunters. Those are trophies for sure.


----------



## rudytail10

Nice looking deer. Congratulations to you guys. Job well done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBOWADER

Very nice!


----------



## broadonrod

I havenâ€™t heard from anybody but Brody this morning but I know they nailed one for sure. He was hunting with Jeff this morning. They were hunting one of the oldest bucks on the ranch and he showed up. Donâ€™t know about the rest of the hunters yet.


----------



## FREON

broadonrod said:


> Couple of Managment bucks from this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Those 8 pts look like they are real old


----------



## Big Guns 1971

broadonrod said:


> OK here is a picture I will post several more later and a little video. We are watching it now.
> Bobâ€™s first Bow Kill and what I start!
> Also thank you Emerson with Double Long Outdoor TV show for filming the entire hunt!
> 
> Low Fence Monster Bucks!
> www.doubledowndeerfeed.com
> â€œItâ€™s What We Are Feeding Themâ€
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats BOB

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971

broadonrod said:


> Thanks Clayton.
> 
> Here is a short video we just loaded from our camp TV.
> 
> WARNING LANGUAGE!
> 
> The old man at 82 years old speaks his mind during his hunt for a giant buck with Brody this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was great.... i laughed for hours.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> Those 8 pts look like they are real old


That buck on the left is really old. The one on the right we think is a seven-year-old. Our group of hunters got two more this morning actually one of them got two, his name is Jeff and was hunting with Brody. They had three target bucks at that stand and got two of them.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies fellas here are the two bucks that Jeff nailed this morning while hunting with Brody. The other guys didnâ€™t see any management bucks this morning but they did get to see some really big ones. We had four new bucks show up this morning that got videoed between 160 and 185. These were bucks we had seen on trail camera but I have not seen on the hoof all season. 
Here is Jeffâ€™s two management bucks.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C-KRIGAR

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for the replies fellas here are the two bucks that Jeff nailed this morning while hunting with Brody. The other guys didnâ€™t see any management bucks this morning but they did get to see some really big ones. We had four new bucks show up this morning that got videoed between 160 and 185. These were bucks we had seen on trail camera but I have not seen on the hoof all season.
> Here is Jeffâ€™s two management bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are AWESOME management bucks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

You guys are laying them out now, congrats to all!!! Thanks


----------



## WillieT

Management monsters.


----------



## gwellis91

Its great to see folks actually let a deer get some age.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies!
Should have some deer hit the ground this eve. 
We have 3 management hunters and 3 hunting trophies this eve.

Here are a few original pictures Iï¸ loaded.



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

Good luck to all this evening! Great pics, Brett, love that split brow bruiser!


----------



## broadonrod

Few more.












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> Good luck to all this evening! Great pics, Brett, love that split brow bruiser!


Thanks hereâ€™s a couple more. 
Iï¸ came home today to see the family. Going back tomorrow or Thursday morning. 
We have a lot of hunters this week. Lots of bucks still to take.

Here is the hog we nailed yesterday eve also Iï¸ forgot to post the picture.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

Greatness thanks for sharing sir!!I was at DFG today and saw them loading out mucho DD Feed!!


----------



## elkhunter49

Great photos Brett, awesome buddy!!!!


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck to everyone. Hopefully yâ€™all fill some more tags. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rag3

I hated to leave today, but I am coming back this weekend with my 16 year old boy and his best friend. They are so excited! 

I will guiding like Joe and Brody this weekend. Cant wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> Should have some deer hit the ground this eve.
> We have 3 management hunters and 3 hunting trophies this eve.
> 
> Here are a few original pictures Iï¸ loaded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some very nice bucks and a couple of DD potlickers.


----------



## broadonrod

Matt just text me the buck he has been after for over 100 hunts this season just walked out! 
He nailed him! 
I canâ€™t wait to see him! He has put in a lot of time on this deer with over 200 trail cam photos of him at the protein feeder this is the first time he has seen him on the hoof this season! 
The rut and lots of persistents got it done!


----------



## tpool

Awesome!!! Great job Matt!!!!!! Can't wait to see that bad boy!!!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> Great photos Brett, awesome buddy!!!!


 Thanks Bev! 
I will give you a call as soon as we have a break in camp. We have three more management hunters coming in today. Three leaving and Six more coming in Friday and Saturday then I may have a little breather. Canâ€™t wait to get you there with your camera.

Iâ€™m still waiting on photos of Matt deer. He is pumped up and I canâ€™t blame him after hunting that hard.


----------



## wishin4fishin

Way to go Matt. Can't wait to see this bruiser. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Congratulations Matt Hammond on finally connecting with this beautiful Low Fence Monster Buck. Matt passed this deer last year as a slick 10 only to watch him grow bigger. Age and good feed paid off once again congratulations Matt. Over 100 hunts were put in to take this deer this season. 
Elusive is an understatement and look at the body on this old bruiser! 
Great deer Matt I canâ€™t wait to see him tomorrow in person!
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Wow. Awesome buck. Congratulations matt you definitely put in the work on this old monster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rag3

Awesome news Matt! I have never seen someone hunt a deer that hard! Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmiehammond

That deer is even more impressive in person, congrats Matt!!


----------



## elkhunter49

:brew2: That's an awesome buck Matt, well done sir!!!!


----------



## bowmansdad

Awesome buck, Matt, he was definitely worth waiting for!


----------



## DR_Smith

Great job Matt!!! You have one heck of a story to put on the wall next to that deer!! Super excited for you! Congratulations!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Canâ€™t wait to get back to the ranch in the morning. The guys are seeing deer early today hereâ€™s the first couple of bucks to walk in for Matt this evening.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Nice. Did yâ€™all ever get baby Huey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congratulations Matt on a Stud that thing has some serious character!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Congratulations Matt Hammond on finally connecting with this beautiful Low Fence Monster Buck. Matt passed this deer last year as a slick 10 only to watch him grow bigger. Age and good feed paid off once again congratulations Matt. Over 100 hunts were put in to take this deer this season.
> Elusive is an understatement and look at the body on this old bruiser!
> Great deer Matt I canâ€™t wait to see him tomorrow in person!
> www.doubledowndeerfeed.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a beast!! Love to see another Double Down giant, congrats Matt I know you worked your *** off for him.


----------



## WillieT

Eventually you just run out of words. What ya'll have done with your feed and management is simply amazing.

Congratulations Matt!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies fellas. We never got Baby Huey they are hunting him this evening with one of our management hunters.
Matt is the only one sending me pictures so far but here are a couple more he just sent.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Nice. Did yâ€™all ever get baby Huey.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that didnâ€™t last long I just got this text since my last post LOL!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Matt just sent me a new one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captbheath27

True monster Matt!! Couldn't be happier for you!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## WillieT

Looks like he's licking his lips, getting ready for some DD


----------



## Whitebassfisher

WillieT said:


> Looks like he's licking his lips, getting ready for some DD


Flehmen response isn't it?


----------



## DR_Smith

seems like the big boys have finally come out to play!! Do you have another deer in mind or are you looking?
How is your dad?


----------



## tpool

Congrats Matt! Helluva deer!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Well that didnâ€™t last long I just got this text since my last post LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome he is a beast of an animal. Canâ€™t wait to see what he weighs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Awesome he is a beast of an animal. Canâ€™t wait to see what he weighs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A true beast! This Buck is a tank! Not a lot up top but he will definitely fill a cooler....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

That guy's got a head on him.


----------



## Rafter3

Thats what she said!!!


----------



## WillieT

Midlandtxhunter said:


> Thats what she said!!!


LOL


----------



## capttravis

Congrats Matt!! That's a stud!


----------



## DR_Smith

What did it score Matt?


----------



## broadonrod

Back at it. Hunting a monster with my dad this evening. The rest of the group is guiding management hunters we have a camp full.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck to everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

Rooting for your dad to seal the deal!


----------



## WillieT

Hope the big one steps out for your dad. He deserves it.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies. 
Here a few pics. Not much time to post .... new bucks are rolling in and out every few minutes.



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bret

Great Pics Brett!!!


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> What did it score Matt?


Going to score him tonight. Matt waited on me to be here! 



Bret said:


> Great Pics Brett!!!


 Thanks! Iâ€™ll get done originals up once I get them loaded.

We have 2 big bucks squared off in the brush now! Iâ€™m hoping one of them is the one we are after.... they are staying in the brush I can just tell they have a lot of tines! Canâ€™t tell anything else yet.
One moving in now at 200 yards.


----------



## broadonrod

One of the Bucks came in the other never showed him self any better and walked off.
Word has it Brody and his guest hunter nailed one. Not sure about the other guys.


----------



## finz

Great pics, thanks again for sharing


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Your Dad has taken some very nice bucks in the past. Is he trying to raise the bar even further? I am getting the feeling that if he takes one, it will be exceptional.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> One of the Bucks came in the other never showed him self any better and walked off.
> 
> Word has it Brody and his guest hunter nailed one. Not sure about the other guys.


Congratulations canâ€™t wait to see pics

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> Here a few pics. Not much time to post .... new bucks are rolling in and out every few minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 2nd and 2nd from bottom....something about him says he will be a stud or one huge trophy cull! 3rd pic... WOW that deer has lots of potential showing!!! Great pics again and ready to see Brodyâ€™s guests deer! Seems Brody has the magic touch this yr!


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> Your Dad has taken some very nice bucks in the past. Is he trying to raise the bar even further? I am getting the feeling that if he takes one, it will be exceptional.


The old man has taken 5-200â€ plus Low Fence bucks in 5 years. He has been dead set on taking another 200 this year. The first buck he was after broke a tine so we let him ride and left him to breed another year. The second buck he was after was the same caliber buck. We estimated these bucks to score between 218 and 225 inches. The second Buck has now broken a tweener tine and a 11â€ G4 off so he gets to breed again this year as well. The Buck he is after now is a Buck I have watched for five seasons in a row and we estimate him to be low 200s but I think he makes the mark. It will not be his biggest buck ever but maybe one of the prettiest. The Buck has great mass and is a mainframe 10 with three or four extra kickers and forks. 
we videoed him a few mornings ago chasing a doe. The deer lives and they dead center of the ranch and never leaves the two stands he lives at at least he hasnâ€™t for the past five seasons. He can be a tough one to find though. Hopefully we get him in the morning and I hope he decides to take him when he sees him no matter what he scores. It is a beautiful buck!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks again for the replies everybody sorry for the late post we have been super busy around here tonight. Here is the Buck Victor took while hunting with Brody this evening.
We have years and years of footage of this deer. Hereâ€™s was one old warrior for sure! The old fella had a 20 1/2 inch inside spread and Victor is super excited about his buck!























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> 2nd and 2nd from bottom....something about him says he will be a stud or one huge trophy cull! 3rd pic... WOW that deer has lots of potential showing!!! Great pics again and ready to see Brodyâ€™s guests deer! Seems Brody has the magic touch this yr!


 I really like that buck youâ€™re referring to his main beams are ridiculous and I have a feeling he is going to be a monster. He is only three or four years old I keep bouncing back-and-forth on his age. Right now he is a cheap 10 but I have a feeling he is going to be a stud!


----------



## DR_Smith

Congratulations Victor! That is a really really nice deer!!! (You need to stop calling TROPHIES culls and management deer!!) 
Wow! Didnâ€™t realize he was that young! 3 years I have him in 190â€™s!! With a few extra perks!


----------



## DR_Smith

Cold nasty morning.... yâ€™all are going to lay a cpl Big deer down this morning! Good luck to all hunting


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulations, Victor, on a beautiful buck! Great pics as usual, Brett, Iâ€™m like DR, I see nothing but trophies! Good luck to all this morning, Iâ€™ll say an extra prayer for your dad.


----------



## WillieT

Congratulations Victor! I love the wide ones.


----------



## broadonrod

Well it looks like Brody and his guest Hunter have done it again. Brody just text me that Victorâ€™s son Aaron just nailed a nice Buck!


----------



## TwoKewl'er

broadonrod said:


> Well it looks like Brody and his guest Hunter have done it again. Brody just text me that Victorâ€™s son Aaron just nailed a nice Buck!


Layin em on Texas:texasflag woot woot.....Man those deer take a lot of ice chest space up.....gonna need to clean out some of the :cheers: haha

Carry on 
Gratz to all, nice management folks


----------



## tpool

Awesome deer Victor!!! Congrats to his son too!!!!!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the reply is here his Aaron buck from this morning! This old timer was hot on a doe and took them 20 minutes to get a shot. Iï¸ Love the rut! 
We have seen this old deer for the last 5 seasons. He is a beast and field dressed over 220! 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Awesome congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

This Buck had some pretty good injuries to his rump from losing a fight. Looks like the tines went in several inches as he got run off by another buck!
That had to of hurt!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

I want to see the deer that sent him running!!
Great job on an awesome deer!
Add another one up for Brody!!!


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulations, Aaron, super buck!


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> This Buck had some pretty good injuries to his rump from losing a fight. Looks like the tines went in several inches as he got run off by another buck!
> That had to of hurt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OUCH!! What mass that guy has. Another trophy, Congratulations!!


----------



## broadonrod

Live from the pasture. 
Taking a ride around the ranch with our guest Arturo!

Here is a big eight point that just jumped out.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Nice deer. He looked very wide, but it is hard to really tell from a video that far away. You could tell it was a very nice rack though.


----------



## broadonrod

I think Brody needs a little rest. He explained his dream of monster bucks from last night after eating too many hot jalapeÃ±o peppers before bed.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Live from the stand. Hunting with the old man again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

broadonrod said:


> Live from the stand. Hunting with the old man again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck, Mr. Holden!


----------



## broadonrod

Bucks are moving in. More coming in now!























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

That deer in the 2nd to last pic is mad about something. He has those ears laid back.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> That deer in the 2nd to last pic is mad about something. He has those ears laid back.


Already seen 2 fights this eve. Hereâ€™s another buck that just came in chasing a doe.
Guess heâ€™s more hungry than horny . 
They are all hitting the protein feeder now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

He needs mor Time length but I like how they lay back! Glad to see the deer from yesterday is back! Hope the big boys show again!!


----------



## DR_Smith

Deer in back of last pic has some good time length. He the one from first pic with split G2 or 3?


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> Deer in back of last pic has some good time length. He the one from first pic with split G2 or 3?


Thatâ€™s him


----------



## broadonrod

New bucks coming in every few minutes.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> Deer in back of last pic has some good time length. He the one from first pic with split G2 or 3?


Brody just text one of the bucks they are after with our guest just walked in.


----------



## DR_Smith

Put another on the wall Brody!!! Guide of the yr right there!! HAha


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> Put another on the wall Brody!!! Guide of the yr right there!! HAha


Brody and his hunter just nailed his buck! 
Thatâ€™s it for that group we have another group coming in tomorrow. 
These guys have been a blast. Iâ€™ll post pics when I get them.


----------



## DR_Smith

Any big deer show for yâ€™all? 2 from last night?


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> Any big deer show for yâ€™all? 2 from last night?


One good one walking in now.


----------



## broadonrod

Nice 11 just walked in.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

They just really donâ€™t care much about corn. They keep running chasing does all over the place and ending up at this big green thing. 
Getting late for pics. Iâ€™ll post up or guest hunters buck soon as I get to camp.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

Thatâ€™s pretty! Hope he stays typical like that!! Will be a beast! No kickers or anything just get the number 12 or more regular tines!


----------



## awesum

broadonrod said:


> Nice 11 just walked in.


Yessiree !


----------



## broadonrod

Arturoâ€™s buck!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Arturo is one of the funnest guys we have ever had here we had a blast this week! Iâ€™m super stoked that he finally got a deer! 
We really hope to have him and his group back again next year!


----------



## rudytail10

Congrats Arturo. Awesome buck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Congrats Arturo. Awesome buck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Maybe our best Post ever! Joe has just managed to hit a 12 Point a 10 Point and a 183â€ 14 Point with tortillas here at camp. 
Iâ€™m guessing this has never been done. Congratulations Joe nice bucks! 
Loading videos now!


----------



## rudytail10

Awesome canâ€™t wait to see it. Crazy how they get during the rut. Itâ€™s an amazing thing to see thatâ€™s for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Round one of three Joe hits a nice 12 point buck with a tortilla. The next video will be of a 160 Tenpoint with a tortilla and the next video will be with a buck over 180 inches taken with a tortilla by Joe we are working on video 4 now!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tshort

You guys are having WAY too much fun! And yes, no more bacon jalepenos. It's crazy to think all of those great deer going down are management deer. Excellent job guys.


----------



## broadonrod

Round two more to come stay tune for Jo chunking tortillas at a 183-14 point! We are waiting on a big one now! He just came through camp with a doe. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Joe is on a roll he just busted him at 160 with a tortilla next video Joe is attempting to take out a 180+ with a tortilla here in camp






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## porkrind

What grain are those tortilla's? Lol. Can't wait til your dad gets his buck!!! Good luck this morning!!!


----------



## rudytail10

Awesome videos. Good luck to everyone this morning. Hope your dads deer shows up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awesum

porkrind said:


> What grain are those tortillas?


I think he'd have better luck with corn tortillas.

They pack more wallop.


----------



## DR_Smith

Those were too funny!!! Pretty soon you will be pinning tortillas to the antlers!
Need a little more camp juice mixed with â€œHECS CAMMOâ€ Hahahaha


----------



## broadonrod

It was a fun night and the drinks were good lol. We are getting ready for our next group of hunters this evening. 

We found my dads buck and decided to pass him. I couldnâ€™t get him over 195- 197â€ and he has decided to pass him for another year and let him grow. He is a beautiful buck but you canâ€™t get 200s shooting up the 190s. 
We are hunting another buck now with him that has disappeared but we are going to put the time in Plus we are seeing new bucks every day. the Buck weâ€™re going to look for now I have watched for several years and this year he has about 20 points but we havenâ€™t seen him in a while but thatâ€™s the way itâ€™s been all year around here. So off to another Deerstand with the old man this evening. 


Thanks for all the replies everybody, the temperature has dropped here the bucks are running hard and we are really looking forward to this evening hunt!


----------



## DR_Smith

Sad that he ended up not being the one but awesome management! I think most people would be hard pressed not to shoot a 190â€ deer or a 200â€+ because of a broke tine! Great standard to set! Ready to see another beast!
Also, did yâ€™all ever score Mattâ€™s deer?


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> Sad that he ended up not being the one but awesome management! I think most people would be hard pressed not to shoot a 190â€ deer or a 200â€+ because of a broke tine! Great standard to set! Ready to see another beast!
> Also, did yâ€™all ever score Mattâ€™s deer?


We have been going to score him the last couple of nights I think we will get it done this evening itâ€™s just been really busy with all of our package hunters here.

The first two bucks my dad was going after would have been his best Bucks ever but both of them broke tines. 
This Buck we thought would make 200 maybe 202 to 203 but I donâ€™t think he hits 200 so he said he would rather hunt another one that hits the 200 or find a really old one with a lot of character. 
The one we are going after now should hit 200 really easy he is just a really tough deer to get on. Hunting him with a rifle will make it a lot easier though.
We have a few others that will make the 200â€ cut but they are too young this year. 
My dad has never really been just about score he loves character in a deer. And this deer we were looking at was fairly typical. I think he will be happier with this other deer anyway if we can find him if not like I said we may find him and old bruiser thatâ€™s got a lot of character. Heâ€™s never been one just to settle and say killed something he has to like the deerI will give him that!


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck this evening


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

We are at it again this afternoon.
We have 7 Stands covered this evening.
My dad is in one of my stands hunting a buck we have watched for several years. Me, Jimmie and Chris are surrounding 
the old man looking for Jimmie a trophy and scouting to see if the buck my dad is after shows up at one of these blinds.

Matt is scouting in one of my stands on the other end of the ranch looking for Jimmie a shooter as well. 
Brody and Joe are guiding our 2 management hunters this eve. 
Bucks are running everywhere today and itâ€™s a cold afternoon... should be a good hunt.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Good luck this evening
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Give me a shout later on bringing in the Veteran hunt. 
Iâ€™m slowly getting caught up around here.


----------



## broadonrod

First buck of the evening. Iâ€™m on a roll!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Nipple Backs everywhere.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Several bucks moving in. 
No big boys yet.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

We just hear a shot in my dads direction! 
Heâ€™s not answering his text so Iâ€™m hoping he got his buck! We will see!

Lots of bucks here this eve. Several Iï¸ havenâ€™t even got pictures of in and out with does fast.
Hereâ€™s a few up and comers new bucks in and out every minute or so.













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Awesome I hope he nailed him. Canâ€™t wait to hear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Awesome I hope he nailed him. Canâ€™t wait to hear
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There were 2 target bucks at his stand. We one is an old buck that doesnâ€™t score a lot. The other is a buck with a bunch of kickers. Donâ€™t know which one he shot.
All we got was need help loading a deer and no response since. But he is 82 years old and canâ€™t work his phone very well. 
We will see...


----------



## bowmansdad

Brett, your definition of â€œbig boysâ€ and mine are completely different!  Hoping your dad connected!


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> There were 2 target bucks at his stand. We one is an old buck that doesnâ€™t score a lot. The other is a buck with a bunch of kickers. Donâ€™t know which one he shot.
> All we got was need help loading a deer and no response since. But he is 82 years old and canâ€™t work his phone very well.
> We will see...


Go load him up scooter.

Congrats Pop's

John


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> There were 2 target bucks at his stand. We one is an old buck that doesnâ€™t score a lot. The other is a buck with a bunch of kickers. Donâ€™t know which one he shot.
> 
> All we got was need help loading a deer and no response since. But he is 82 years old and canâ€™t work his phone very well.
> 
> We will see...


Thatâ€™s awesome. Canâ€™t wait to see what he got. Must be a nice one he is picky lol. Tell him congratulations he has worked his butt off this year thatâ€™s for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

Man thatâ€™s awesome!!! Iâ€™m gonna lmao if itâ€™s neither buck yâ€™all had seen and somethihgvlota bigger!! He has put in more hunts then most people do in several years!
Congratulations Mr Don!!


----------



## finz

Prayers up that the Legand got one he likes!! Thanks again Sir for sharing all this!!


----------



## porkrind

Congrats to the Ol' Man! Let's see some pics!!!!!!!


----------



## Rafter3

Cant wait to see pics, glad he finally got to get one. i know he's been at it and had a rough year.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

DR_Smith said:


> Man thatâ€™s awesome!!! Iâ€™m gonna lmao if itâ€™s neither buck yâ€™all had seen and somethihgvlota bigger!!


For some reason I have had this thought too.


----------



## wishin4fishin

Okay, there has been plenty of time for celebrations. Hope everything went okay with recovery. Let's see some updates. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Anticipation is a killer.


----------



## broadonrod

Sorry for the late post. The old man ended up taking the the smaller buck of the 2 he was looking for yesterday evening. As Iï¸ mentioned he likes character more than score and Iï¸ had a feeling he was going to whack this one if he came out. 
This Buck was an 8 Point last year that grew some cool kickers, tweeners and a big flyer plus he got wider. 
Iï¸ personally wish he would have held off for the 200 that lives at that stand but he said he will hunt him next year and really liked this buck because he doesnâ€™t have one like him.
That really all that matters .

Jimmie is on a big one also now! 
Iï¸ hope he gets this buck. He is a Buck we think is going to be 200â€. Super great mass! Fingers crossed for Jimmie this evening he has been very patient and hunting hard!

The rut has some good bucks showing them selves. Iï¸ have a nice one out now Iâ€™ll post pics of him in a minute.

Here is my dads buck.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> ..... but he said he will hunt him next year and *really liked this buck because he doesnâ€™t have one like him.*
> *That really all that matters* .


Enough said.
You must admit that buck's left side is unusual.


----------



## Hayniedude24

That is a really cool looking rack. Very nice deer.


----------



## M Jones

Awesome buck mr Holden!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Congratulations Mr Holden on a very cool deer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

That is one cool looking buck. About as different as they get. Congratulations! You sure put in the time. Definitely a trophy.


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulations, Mr. Holden, on a great buck, well deserved and truly unique!


----------



## SafetyMan

He is happy and thatâ€™s what truly matters!


----------



## jtburf

If your dad is happy be happy...

Congrats Mr. Don.

John


----------



## broadonrod

I am super stoked for him. Thanks for all the kind replies Iâ€™m going to show him this evening. 
He was all smiles last night and today.


----------



## Rafter3

The Legend strikes again!! Congrats Mr. Holden that deer is awesome, pretty impressive what he did over a years time. Deer of a lifetime!!


----------



## broadonrod

Getting late for pics but hereâ€™s one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Great picture.


----------



## DR_Smith

Congratulations Mr Holden!! I donâ€™t believe there are many people who would pass a deer like that!! From a main frame 8 to that is very impressive! Great job!!


----------



## bowmansdad

What a beautiful buck! Congratulations to Mr. Holden again, Iâ€™d be honored to share a campfire with him, maybe next year.


----------



## tshort

Wow!!! Congratulations. There are a ton of 200"+ that don't look near as cool as that buck. That is really awesome and glad to see he was finally able to seal the deal this year.

.....but....I don't see the apricot brandy in any pics yet. I don't think it's official until then. Just sayin'


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congratulations Don on an awesome looking buck that thing has some serious character!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gearman

Congrats to your dad from me and Tyler, really glad he was able to get back in the stand and shoot a great trophy. We will take a shot tonight in his honor of getting it done!!


----------



## tpool

Congrats Mr. Don! What a cool deer!!!! 

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## fishinguy

That is a really cool buck your dad took. Congrats to him. Tons of character on that one.


----------



## bsills

Congrats to you dad. Did you ever post up his fried cotton tail recipe, i would love to have it. They always look so good! Congrats again


----------



## bowmansdad

Good luck to all this evening!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks again for all the kind replies! 
We are all back in the stands again. 
Jimmie is hunting a big one this eve. 
Joe has his dad here as a guest hunting a cool buck. 
The rest of us are scouting and looking for another shooter. 
Here is a nice young buck Iï¸ havenâ€™t seen before that just walked in. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Brett, I wondered about the small spike you showed the other day. Is that what a nubbin buck looks like when he he has proper nutrition?


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> Brett, I wondered about the small spike you showed the other day. Is that what a nubbin buck looks like when he he has proper nutrition?


Hard to say. We are seeing some crazy stuff out here this season.

Here is a buck Iï¸ have at 10 yards right now. He is getting pretty beat up from the rut. Iï¸ just videoed a really cool fight. Lots of new bucks running in and out on does. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

This old buck just doesnâ€™t care that Iâ€™m here. He looks tired!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

New one just coming in for a bite!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

It really has to be fun, sitting there watching a seemingly endless stream of nice bucks coming in.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> It really has to be fun, sitting there watching a seemingly endless stream of nice bucks coming in.


It has taken the group of hunters I have here now to get it this way. Thanks!

I just arrowed my first coyote with a bow. 
Joes Dad just nailed the buck he was after. 
Iâ€™m headed to camp. Iâ€™ll post pics of his buck when they get in.
Very happy for him!


----------



## DR_Smith

Wet awesome!! Coyotes have to be one of the most fun to shoot! Never gets old


----------



## bowmansdad

Getting a coyote with a bow is on my bucket list! I had one chance and tried to get it on video also but he got past me before I could shoot!


----------



## rudytail10

Thatâ€™s 2cool getting a coyote with your bow. Thatâ€™s awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter

Good job on the yote with your bow. My son missed one the other day and it was the first time one had ever come into his bow range.

TH


----------



## igo320

Good deal on the coyote with a bow, not an easy one to pull off...literally


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Congrats Don!! Super cool deer!!! I didnâ€™t realize you had killed one! Awesome unique deer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies! Iï¸ lost my coyote :/.... it was my first as Iï¸ said with a bow and Iï¸ will admit I had a little â€œcoyote feverâ€ lol. The misty rain killed the track and Iï¸ lost the blood.

On the other hand watch out for the deer contest! Joeâ€™s dad took a giant 6 point this evening! 
Bigger than we even thought he was. 
He has a 24 1/2â€ inside spread Iï¸ think, we thought 20-21 and he grew on the ground. 
This Buck is a beast! 
Iâ€™ll get his official score up when he makes it to the contest. 
Talk about a happy couple of fellas! 
Here is the picture if anyone wants to guess his score. 
Thanks again for all the replies and comments! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

Nice bow bill on the Coyote and what a monster 6 point!!!!


----------



## TxDuSlayer

Man thatâ€™s an awesome 6pt, 147bc


----------



## WillieT

Sorry to hear that about your coyote. I'm sure you would have liked to have him since it was your first.

That is a monster 6! I don't think I have ever seen one close to that big. I'll take a stab in the dark at 134. Did you age him by chance. He certainly has some years on him. Congratulations, that is truly a trophy.


----------



## rainbowrunner

I would be super proud to hang that big 6-point on my wall!


----------



## skelly

*score*



broadonrod said:


> Thanks for the replies! Iï¸ lost my coyote :/.... it was my first as Iï¸ said with a bow and Iï¸ will admit I had a little â€œcoyote feverâ€ lol. The misty rain killed the track and Iï¸ lost the blood.
> 
> On the other hand watch out for the deer contest! Joeâ€™s dad took a giant 6 point this evening!
> Bigger than we even thought he was.
> He has a 24 1/2â€ inside spread Iï¸ think, we thought 20-21 and he grew on the ground.
> This Buck is a beast!
> Iâ€™ll get his official score up when he makes it to the contest.
> Talk about a happy couple of fellas!
> Here is the picture if anyone wants to guess his score.
> Thanks again for all the replies and comments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


128"


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for the replies! Iï¸ lost my coyote :/.... it was my first as Iï¸ said with a bow and Iï¸ will admit I had a little â€œcoyote feverâ€ lol. The misty rain killed the track and Iï¸ lost the blood.


I admire your honesty. Considering the huge bucks you have taken with a bow, I didn't think a coyote would do that to you. But a lion .... heck yes!


----------



## Gearman

Holy cow that 6 in a beast!! Could be one of the coolest bucks I have seen from there. I sure hope he hits all the contests because that deer will win him a lot of cool jackets haha.


----------



## bowmansdad

What a hoss of a 6! I feel sorry for the yotes now!


----------



## DR_Smith

How was the morning hunt? Yâ€™all back at it this evening?


----------



## broadonrod

Thank you for the replies!

Iâ€™m in the stand now. This young fella has been rutting hard! He is missing 2 tweeners since we saw him last. Iâ€™ll bet he has lost 40-50 lbs. He has been out doing his job.

More bucks moving in now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Nice young buck. The mass we are seeing in our young up and comer Bucks this year has me really excited. Iï¸ think this buck has a lot of potential.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

This buck has been hard at it. He has broken 2 tines off as well. The rut is in full swing.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

The fact is that what you are doing is just 2Cool! 
I know it takes work, and money, but what you (and the crew there) accomplish is just so valuable and worth it.


----------



## DR_Smith

That last one is one of my favs. Love how the horns go back and make him look much wodee


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> The fact is that what you are doing is just 2Cool!
> I know it takes work, and money, but what you (and the crew there) accomplish is just so valuable and worth it.


Thank you!


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> That last one is one of my favs. Love how the horns go back and make him look much wodee


Couple of more that entered the battle ground.
They are burning-off some fat. Almost all of the bucks have hit the protein feeder and water trough this evening. 






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

This young 7 point just staying out of everyoneâ€™s path this eve. 
Iâ€™m going to let him walk this year and see what he does next season. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Headed to camp and this big old buck has a doe penned up right in front of me! 
Heâ€™s a big boy I was hoping to see him for pictures tonight from the blind but this is a quarter-mile away. Him being with that doe explains why he didnâ€™t show up.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

Ol yellow horn in that first pic is going to be an absolute BEAST!!! Look at all of those protrusions starting! Wow!!


----------



## Rafter3

Whitebassfisher said:


> The fact is that what you are doing is just 2Cool!
> I know it takes work, and money, but what you (and the crew there) accomplish is just so valuable and worth it.


They have something like no other in my opinion. Its not just luck, its hard work and dedication and good people sharing the same goals to make it work.


----------



## WillieT

Truly amazing, they just keep coming.

The buck you killed had a rack that had very distinct characteristics. I didn't go back and find it, but that 7 point looks to me like he has the start of some of those same characteristics, just the way the tines are taking shape.


----------



## TxDuSlayer

Brett, what was the official score on that big 6?


----------



## TwoKewl'er

broadonrod said:


> Couple of more that entered the battle ground.
> They are burning-off some fat. Almost all of the bucks have hit the protein feeder and water trough this evening.
> 
> Just another piece of the pie.....the faster they recover from the rut the better things are going forward,,,,,this def goes for the does also
> 
> Any idea if your going through more, less, the same amount of feed at the moment?
> 
> Carry on


----------



## DEXTER

My guess on the big 6 is 107"


----------



## broadonrod

TwoKewl'er said:


> broadonrod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of more that entered the battle ground.
> They are burning-off some fat. Almost all of the bucks have hit the protein feeder and water trough this evening.
> 
> Just another piece of the pie.....the faster they recover from the rut the better things are going forward,,,,,this def goes for the does also
> 
> Any idea if your going through more, less, the same amount of feed at the moment?
> 
> Carry on
> 
> 
> 
> The feed has slowed way down. It always does during the rut.
> We see a lot of the bucks stopping and eating but not near the regular consumption.
> With the freeze taking out much of the natural forage this time of the year is critical to keep protein feeders full IMO. I feel Feeding now is part of growing bigger bucks for next season.
> The bucks are run down, injured, infected from injuries. They are being run hard 24/7 by predators and stink from injury and rut making them easier targets for coyotes to hunt.
> Again IMO this is a crucial time of the year to Feed building them up early for next season. Plus itâ€™s not a a huge expense feeding now compared to most months, they have the feed available but prob eat 1/2 the amount as a typical month while breeding.
Click to expand...


----------



## broadonrod

TxDuSlayer said:


> Brett, what was the official score on that big 6?


Iâ€™ll find out. He was scored yesterday. Iâ€™ll post it up in a bit. Heâ€™s a pretty big 6 for sure!


----------



## FREON

134


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings

184.3


----------



## broadonrod

Iï¸ think the 6 point scored 124 3/8 Joe told me earlier today and Iï¸ think that was the official score.

Iâ€™m in a new stand this evening. Itâ€™s a bow blind we put up last week and a new protein and corn feeder yesterday. 
This is the first time we have set in the blind and Iâ€™m pretty impressed so far. 
Iï¸ have a couple of really nice bucks moving in now. 
More pictures coming in a minute getting set up now.
One of the bucks moving in is really nice. Iâ€™m liking this new blind!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Live from the new stand...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

That looks clear, must be reasonably close. Sometimes what you show is so zoomed it gets pixelated, makes me wonder.... what power zoom does your camera have?


----------



## broadonrod

Time to eat. 
This feeder and pen has been here for 1 day!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Also, do you pick frames from videos? You seem to always catch them jumping which seems basically impossible to time that well with a regular camera.

PS - Maybe you get those jumping shots using "burst mode" or what ever it is called?


----------



## rudytail10

Nice. Good luck to everyone this evening 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> That looks clear, must be reasonably close. Sometimes what you show is so zoomed it gets pixelated, makes me wonder.... what power zoom does your camera have?


Iâ€™ll post originals later. These pictures of pictures are not that great. Best Iï¸ can do live from the stand. 
The picture with the camera in it is at about 20 yards away.
Tge Feeder pictures are about 50 yards. 
The lense is a 159-600


----------



## FOWLHOOK

broadonrod said:


> Iâ€™ll post originals later. These pictures of pictures are not that great. Best Iï¸ can do live from the stand.
> 
> The picture with the camera in it is at about 20 yards away.
> 
> Tge Feeder pictures are about 50 yards.
> 
> The lense is a 159-600


Thanks for the info. I was going to ask you what lens you shoot with yesterday. Never got around to it. Love seeing all the pics and thank you for sharing them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Iâ€™ll post up some clear original pictures tonight at camp. I have taken around 500 in 2 days. Brody and Joe have taken quite a few also.
Headed to try and find a hog I just stuck an arrow in and head to camp.


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> Iâ€™ll post up some clear original pictures tonight at camp. I have taken around 500 in 2 days. Brody and Joe have taken quite a few also.
> Headed to try and find a hog I just stuck an arrow in and head to camp.


Looking forward to the pics Brett!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Few originals not from back of camera. 
All I can do is back of the camera from the stand but the originals are much clearer.



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Couple more.


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

May have posted these 2 canâ€™t remember but they were loaded on my phone and I liked these pics. 
I will load a bunch more tomorrow I have about 4000 pictures to load still.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Really great! Thanks. Is that antler puncture wounds over the really wide splayed out buck?


----------



## Rafter3

What brand of 159-600 sense do you use and which camera do you recommend, this is going to become a new hobby of mine. This pictures are awesome and it looks like a great way to spend the season while hunting a big buck.


----------



## TxDuSlayer

Wow!!!! Freaking unbelievable pictures and clarity. Man I love that wide 9pt


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Midlandtxhunter said:


> What brand of 159-600 sense do you use and which camera do you recommend, this is going to become a new hobby of mine. This pictures are awesome and it looks like a great way to spend the season while hunting a big buck.


Yes, I really enjoy his photography. I can sit on my arse drinking coffee at my desk and watch on a 24 inch monitor. It is the next best thing to actually being in a stand. Whitetails are majestic to me.


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> Looking forward to the pics Brett!!!


Still hoping to get you down soon. We have been on over load this year. Should quite down after the first.


----------



## broadonrod

Midlandtxhunter said:


> What brand of 159-600 sense do you use and which camera do you recommend, this is going to become a new hobby of mine. This pictures are awesome and it looks like a great way to spend the season while hunting a big buck.


The lense is a Tamron 150-600 I have a couple of different cameras. Iâ€™m using a Nikon D750 mostly this year and I really like it.

These pictures Iâ€™m posting here are still reduced prob 100 times the actual clarity. If I can Iâ€™ll try and post one of the larger images I donâ€™t know if it will work. Iâ€™ve really enjoyed filming and taking photos every bit as much as hunting.


----------



## broadonrod

TxDuSlayer said:


> Wow!!!! Freaking unbelievable pictures and clarity. Man I love that wide 9pt





Whitebassfisher said:


> Yes, I really enjoy his photography. I can sit on my arse drinking coffee at my desk and watch on a 24 inch monitor. It is the next best thing to actually being in a stand. Whitetails are majestic to me.


Thanks fellas! 
Brody just sent me a picture of a cool new buck. Iâ€™ll post him up in a minute
I just came home for a couple of days. But they are going to send me pictures so I can keep this rolling. I will also see what else I have that I loaded on the iPad and post some of those up.

Thanks again for all the kind words everybody we really enjoy doing this thread.


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a new Buck I donâ€™t believe we have seen before. Brody just sent me this picture from the stand. Itâ€™s kind of weird being home, it gets dark 30 minutes later at the lease than here so they are still watching deer... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Buck fight video Joe sent me a few minutes ago from this evenings hunt. 
A really nice 15 point takes a cheap shot at a young 9 point and runs off.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethic1

What a hoss!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinguy

broadonrod said:


> The lense is a Tamron 150-600 I have a couple of different cameras. Iâ€™m using a Nikon D750 mostly this year and I really like it.
> 
> These pictures Iâ€™m posting here are still reduced prob 100 times the actual clarity. If I can Iâ€™ll try and post one of the larger images I donâ€™t know if it will work. Iâ€™ve really enjoyed filming and taking photos every bit as much as hunting.


Thanks for this info my wife is really wanting me to purchase her a new camera as opposed to a new rifle.

Your photography has been on point this season for sure. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I am not sure if it still works this way or not, but years ago you could divide the mm of the lens by 50 to get the power equivalent. So, 150 to 600 mm lens would be about 3 to 12 power.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Iâ€™ve really enjoyed filming and taking photos every bit as much as hunting.


At the end on my time on the last lease I would rather film than shoot!

John


----------



## broadonrod

fishinguy said:


> Thanks for this info my wife is really wanting me to purchase her a new camera as opposed to a new rifle.
> 
> Your photography has been on point this season for sure. Thanks again for sharing.


Thanks. 
If you end up getting that D750 and that lense Iâ€™m sure you will like it. I have had a blast with that set up.


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> I am not sure if it still works this way or not, but years ago you could divide the mm of the lens by 50 to get the power equivalent. So, 150 to 600 mm lens would be about 3 to 12 power.


Thatâ€™s prob about right. Seems about the same.



jtburf said:


> At the end on my time on the last lease I would rather film than shoot!
> 
> John


Itâ€™s much harder to get a good picture than it is to shoot a deer imo. 
Itâ€™s been fun trying to get that perfect shot.


----------



## broadonrod

Loading a pretty amazing video now to post Jo and Brody just sent me Live from camp. 
We have a protein feeder in camp Brody climbed on top of it and sit there until a really nice buck walked almost directly underneath him and he video the entire thing ... they just sent it to me I will post it in just a minute. 

Tge Buck is broken up from fighting but he had 17 points last week. I canâ€™t believe he got this close.


----------



## broadonrod

Just in from Joe at camp
Brody sits on the protein feeder and videos a big buck under him from 3 yards tonight. 
The time is off 1 hour.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old 37

Great Buck


----------



## FFLack

Very cool!! Everyone have a Merry Christmas and safe travels. Thanks for another good year Brett!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> .....Itâ€™s much harder to get a good picture than it is to shoot a deer imo.
> .....


I agree 100%. The fact that you publish such nice pictures speaks volumes.


----------



## jimk

Awesome buck...maybe even magnificent.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone for the comments and kind words. Brody stole my camera while I was gone and sent me these pictures. A couple of them are new bucks we have not seen this year we are definitely starting to see our deer.
The leaves are falling and the rut is in full swing.

I hope everybody has a great Christmas and safe travels! 





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Brody learned to use that stolen camera quickly!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Some Awesome Pictures again this year. Merry Christmas to you and the family!!!!


----------



## willydavenport

I think you need to let Brody have that camera. Heâ€™s **** good with it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Main Frame 8

broadonrod said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments and kind words. Brody stole my camera while I was gone and sent me these pictures. A couple of them are new bucks we have not seen this year we are definitely starting to see our deer.
> The leaves are falling and the rut is in full swing.
> 
> I hope everybody has a great Christmas and safe travels!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What panels (cattle / hog and height) and dimensions do you use for feed pens?


----------



## bowmansdad

#2 please! All are beautiful bucks!


----------



## broadonrod

willydavenport said:


> I think you need to let Brody have that camera. Heâ€™s **** good with it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree lol. He is taking some great pics! I have to ask him how he is down loading the higher res images to send on his phone.
When I try to download the Hi-Rez images it wonâ€™t let me on here but when I try to download his they are already formatted somehow and they come out perfect. 
I am downloading them to my phone and screenshot them to make them Small enough to load I donâ€™t understand it.

I have learned Brody is pretty good at anything he puts his mind to. That is one fine young man!


----------



## broadonrod

Main Frame 8 said:


> What panels (cattle / hog and height) and dimensions do you use for feed pens?


 Most of our set upâ€™s or 36â€ or 40â€ hog panels. We have 2 sizes. 
I like the 36 inch but occasionally a hog will jump in. Not very many but every now and then. When we see that we try to take the hogs out fast so they donâ€™t teach the rest. 
We have had cows jump both sizes. Especially the smaller steers.

As far as size the bigger the better. The minimum size we build the pens is about 60 x 60â€™. Some of our pens are as big as 60 x 100â€™. 
If I had my choice to do them all over again I would probably make them all bigger. 
24-5â€™ T-post and 12-16â€™X36â€ hog panels are our smallest feed pens. A pen that size give you plenty of room for a 2 to 3000 pound protein feeder and a thousand pound corn feeder.

The pens we have that are 16-16â€™ hog panels round I like the best. We have them round and square but the round ones I like the most. The round is strictly my preference I donâ€™t think it makes it any better honestly.


----------



## broadonrod

Merry Christmas everyone and safe travels!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old 37

Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Merry Christmas everyone and safe travels!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Merry Christmas Bud !! Hope Santa makes it by!! Merry Christmas to everyone as well. My daughter said earlier â€œ Dad donâ€™t forget we have to put Reindeer food outâ€ My response was I have a half bag of Double Down in the truck and she says YES they will get big on the way back to the North Pole. Anyway guys Merry Christmas again..


----------



## Rafter3

Merry Christmas to all!!


----------



## FOWLHOOK

finz said:


> Merry Christmas Bud !! Hope Santa makes it by!! Merry Christmas to everyone as well. My daughter said earlier â€œ Dad donâ€™t forget we have to put Reindeer food outâ€ My response was I have a half bag of Double Down in the truck and she says YES they will get big on the way back to the North Pole. Anyway guys Merry Christmas again..


They will be too fat to fly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Merry Christmas everyone. Hope yâ€™all have a wonderful day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awesum

Merry Christmas Bret, et al.

Thanks for the ride!


----------



## DR_Smith

Merry Chrostmas everyone. May God Bless you all and your families today


----------



## broadonrod

It is good to be back! 
Monica, my Dad, my Little man and my nephew much man will be hunting for the next several days. They should be pulling into camp as Iâ€™m typing. This evening itâ€™s just me, my dad and Joe in the stands.

Iâ€™m as deep in the back of the ranch as you can get in the new bow blind we put up last week. There was a really good buck here with a doe when Iï¸ drove up to corn. Iï¸ hope he comes back. 
We have several bucks to take out over the next several days with the youngsters and guest coming in. 
Grandma will be here today also and we will be trying to find her a deer as well. 
Joe, Monica and Iï¸ will be guiding little man and Munch man hoping to find a couple of nice old bucks for them.

Thanks for all the Christmas wishes and replies everyone! 
My first buck is walking in now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FREON

About time you came out of hibernating....LOL! Good luck to you and the rest of the crew.


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> About time you came out of hibernating....LOL! Good luck to you and the rest of the crew.


Thanks.... itâ€™s good to be back! 

This young buck just walked in. Heâ€™s the only nick but Iï¸ do have about a dozen does and fawns. Whistle ducks are scaring them off ..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Get Grandma a good one while she is there!


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> Get Grandma a good one while she is there!


Going to work on getting her one.

Still plenty of daylight left here.it gets dark here 30 minutes later than the Houston area. As of right now I havenâ€™t seen a deer in about an hour. Before that I had 2-1yr olds 1-2 year old and a 3 year old. 
Very slow this eve.


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck to everyone this week. Hope to see some BBD pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Good luck to everyone this week. Hope to see some BBD pics
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very proud of my nephew Munch Man this morning. He is 14 years old now and been hunting here with me since he was 5. 
This is the buck he was after this morning and he had all the opportunity in the world to nail him.

Munch looked at the buck and said. â€œ man heâ€™s trying to grow more kickers and he has little educators for droptines.... can we let him go one more year and see what he turns into.â€ 
Iï¸ told him that this buck was 9-10 years old itâ€™s up to you and he said Iâ€™ll bet he does something cool next year on the Double Down.

In all honesty he is prob right. This old buck could explode with 15-20 points and wouldnâ€™t surprise us. Heâ€™s got the mass and showing potential for more points. 
He could also melt into nothing.... 
Do to Munch Mans patients, listening, watching and learning here at the ranch we get to see what happens with this old buck. 
Im very proud of him, that was a big decision for him to make this morning knowing he may not get another shot at another Buck this season. 
Also thus buck has been his screen saver in his phone since last season! He just showed me that. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Folsetth

broadonrod said:


> Very proud of my nephew Munch Man this morning. He is 14 years old now and been hunting here with me since he was 5.
> This is the buck he was after this morning and he had all the opportunity in the world to nail him.
> 
> Munch looked at the buck and said. â€œ man heâ€™s trying to grow more kickers and he has little educators for droptines.... can we let him go one more year and see what he turns into.â€
> Iï¸ told him that this buck was 9-10 years old itâ€™s up to you and he said Iâ€™ll bet he does something cool next year on the Double Down.
> 
> In all honesty he is prob right. This old buck could explode with 15-20 points and wouldnâ€™t surprise us. Heâ€™s got the mass and showing potential for more points.
> He could also melt into nothing....
> Do to Munch Mans patients, listening, watching and learning here at the ranch we get to see what happens with this old buck.
> Im very proud of him, that was a big decision for him to make this morning knowing he may not get another shot at another Buck this season.
> Also thus buck has been his screen saver in his phone since last season! He just showed me that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So if this buck blows up into a monster, will your nephew get to hunt him next year?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayniedude24

^^^^ he dam sure better be able to!! Lol

Great job/learned foresight to the young man no doubt either way.


----------



## broadonrod

Folsetth said:


> So if this buck blows up into a monster, will your nephew get to hunt him next year?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes he will.


----------



## porkrind

Good for him, hope the deer explodes next year!


----------



## tshort

That is awesome. Do you have any of the pics of him from last year you could share? At 9-10 yrs old that's quite a gamble. Good on him.


----------



## WillieT

That is one heck of a deer. Looks like he has mucho mass. That young man is much more disciplined than I was at his age. I hope he explodes next year and Mr Munch Man puts the hammer down. That will be something to look forward to.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies. In the stand with my little man this eve hunting a buck we have been after together several hunts this year. 
We just watched a buck breed a doe at 15 yards. Then we watched something I have never seen before. A little yearling spike just bred a yearling doe in front of us. 
Iâ€™ll get a picture from Munch from last year also of the buck he passed this morning from last year. 
And yes... Munch is also more patient than I was at his age for sure! 

Now Little man is asking me â€œWhat the heck is going on with these deer daddy?
They keep climbing on the does and sniffing their boodies.


----------



## Rafter3

Looks like you need to have "the talk"!!!! Great deer blind conversation


----------



## old 37

You have a conversation on the horizon.:help:


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for the replies. In the stand with my little man this eve hunting a buck we have been after together several hunts this year.
> We just watched a buck breed a doe at 15 yards. Then we watched something I have never seen before. A little yearling spike just bred a yearling doe in front of us.
> Iâ€™ll get a picture from Munch from last year also of the buck he passed this morning from last year.
> And yes... Munch is also more patient than I was at his age for sure!
> 
> Now Little man is asking me â€œWhat the heck is going on with these deer daddy?
> They keep climbing on the does and sniffing their boodies.


Well dad, why are they doing that. lol


----------



## broadonrod

Lot of young bucks moving in. Heâ€™s already forgot about climbing on each other Iï¸ think lol. 
One nice deer coming in with a doe now. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

The bad thing about growing and managing a trophy deer lease is having to tell your son no when a buck like this runs out and he doesnâ€™t make the age bracket in the management plan . 
We let him ride but little mans efforts in trying to talk me into whacking him were relentless! 
Iâ€™m glad he left with a doe lol.

Still waiting on an old timer to show up..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> The bad thing about growing and managing a trophy deer lease is having to tell your son no when a buck like this runs out and he doesnâ€™t make the age bracket in the management plan .
> We let him ride but little mans efforts in trying to talk me into whacking him were relentless!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably most following this thread would have been relentless.


----------



## WillieT

Sure can blame him, I'd be relentless. I'm not sure if that is the best camouflage mask. It's great to have fun.


----------



## rudytail10

Thatâ€™s awesome munch man. Heâ€™s learning the right way thatâ€™s for sure. Any luck this evening 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Little mans pet hog here at the ranch is not getting any tamer but he has gained about 10 lbs lol. 
We gave him 20 seconds to catch the hog or we were turning him loose. 
Live from camp. We are fixing to head to the stands. No management bucks showed this morning. We are back after them.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

That's great. Snatched those back legs right up.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies just catching up. 
My little man is with me hunting an old management buck. 
Munch man my nephew is hunting with Joe. 
My dad is hunting in the small area we call the family pasture of the lease looking for a big one. 
Monica is in one of her stands this eve videoing deer.

Here are a couple of pictures from earlier today and also our first buck to walk out this evening. 
Thanks again for the comments!

Another buck walking in now.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Fun evening with the youngsters. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stxhunter

Love seeing these pictures and the management you guys have implemented.

My deer FINALLY started eating the double down in November! They've never eaten protein before, so it was completely new to them. I've tried it in the past but alway gave up when the feeder would clog after months of having sat there. Now with my new all seasons 2000lb feeder the feed stays fresh and I don't have to make as many trips out to the ranch. 

Very hopeful for the results to come next season with better nutrition!!


----------



## FREON

broadonrod said:


> Fun evening with the youngsters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Looks like fried rabbit will be on the dinner menu very soon


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> Looks like fried rabbit will be on the dinner menu very soon


Yes sir. 
Think we are going to hit them again. 
My dad wants a bunch to take home for the year and the kids have no problem getting him some more rabbits. 
We have another youngster getting here this afternoon so we will prob make another round this evening.


----------



## broadonrod

Cool picture my nephew Munch man took here at camp with his cell phone.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gary.curlin

If someone was to ask you when the "rut" is on your place how would you respond?

It seems like a lot of people think it happens for 3 or 4 days, then wait a month and repeat 

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

gary.curlin said:


> If someone was to ask you when the "rut" is on your place how would you respond?
> 
> It seems like a lot of people think it happens for 3 or 4 days, then wait a month and repeat
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


Our mature â€œoldâ€ bucks we see start breeding around Thanksgiving weekend. 
They are not chasing wide open but we have videoed them breeding that week the last 3 out of 5 years.

Prime time is typicality around the 5th is December 30th. We do see our bucks breed through January and even early February.

Older bigger bucks seem to breed first. The yearling does spark a second rut later than the older does.


----------



## broadonrod

Catching a few catfish for dinner tomorrow night!
Itâ€™s on!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Torqueman

Brett, how do yall do with neighboring properties? Are they on the same program? I would be a little angry if i was raising deer 7+ years old and someone shot a 5yo up and commer.


----------



## broadonrod

Torqueman said:


> Brett, how do yall do with neighboring properties? Are they on the same program? I would be a little angry if i was raising deer 7+ years old and someone shot a 5yo up and commer.


We have good neighbors and we all have our own ideas on management plans. Our goals are very high and we do try and grow our bucks older. It sucks when we see a young one hit the ground but thatâ€™s low Fence. 
We do our best to keep our bucks in the center of the ranch with a strong year round feed program focused in the center of the ranch mostly.
Many of our bucks never travel off the ranch we focus hard on building those bucks into the older ages.


----------



## broadonrod

Little man and Iï¸ moved over 1 stand this eve. We are working hard trying to finding him a buck. This is his 10th hunt without pulling the trigger. 
Several bucks starting to show up. Hopefully we find him one this eve. 
Hereâ€™s our first 2 bucks to show we have 4 more working their way in now. 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

That was a cool pic munch man took! May need to let him hold that Nikon! Haha 
Good luck little man! And hopefully munch finds one after passing that old beast for another year!


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck to yâ€™all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

This buck just came in with a doe. A couple more nice ones are running does around the flat. Now the wide one is hitting the protein.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Guess heâ€™s more hungry than horny. ðŸ¤·ðŸ¿â€â™‚ï¸









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Thatâ€™s a good looking deer. Going to be something to see next year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

We closed the deal. Little man got a buck and a hog this evening! 
Fixing to get out of the stand and go look at him.


----------



## rudytail10

Thatâ€™s awesome congratulations little man. Canâ€™t wait to see some pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

Great work both of y'all!! I bet he's stoked.


----------



## finz

Waiting patiently


----------



## jtburf

Sweet, Congrats Little Man.

John


----------



## fishinguy

can't wait to see what he got.


----------



## broadonrod

Ok pictures coming! 
Understand I have 6 paid spots on the group deer lease. Weâ€™re not talking about the small family pasture where Monica and I took our bucks early this season. The group deer lease is a separate deal. This is probably my trophy for the year out of those six spots! My boy couldnâ€™t be more proud! 
After making my boy pass over 100 bucks and 10 setting I donâ€™t think I couldâ€™ve grown a larger smile! 
I will post pictures in just a few minutes of his giant!


----------



## broadonrod

Little mans giant! 8 year old monster!























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivomec

*Congrats!!*

Congrats to little man!! I know you are a very proud dad!


----------



## rudytail10

Awesome congrats little man. Heck of an old buck. Dang nice pig too. He looks pumped. Great job Dad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks! Very proud daddy. 
Little man was pumped and so was Iï¸. 
Tonight was even more fun, these kids have a lot of cleaning to do.
This is what itâ€™s all about! 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

Great old warhorse of a deer, big ole pig and lots of rabbits. Thats what its all about, getting this kids out there and away from the video games and iPads!!!


----------



## jtburf

That is a stud 8 for Little Man, nice shooting there little fella.

That ol porker is huge, Rabbit stew for weeks.

John


----------



## DR_Smith

Congratulations!! Great job all around! Now for a mount... cut the horns and have them mounted on that huge pig!! Instead of jackalope have a â€œhogalopeâ€! Great memories right there!


----------



## WillieT

Congratulations little man! Great job dad. That is an oldie and a goodie.


----------



## FREON

jtburf said:


> That is a stud 10 for Little Man, nice shooting there little fella.
> 
> That ol porker is huge, Rabbit stew for weeks.
> 
> John


 FIFY


----------



## Big Guns 1971

broadonrod said:


> Couple more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pictures as usual

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971

broadonrod said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments and kind words. Brody stole my camera while I was gone and sent me these pictures. A couple of them are new bucks we have not seen this year we are definitely starting to see our deer.
> The leaves are falling and the rut is in full swing.
> 
> I hope everybody has a great Christmas and safe travels!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brody done very well with the camera

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971

broadonrod said:


> Very proud of my nephew Munch Man this morning. He is 14 years old now and been hunting here with me since he was 5.
> This is the buck he was after this morning and he had all the opportunity in the world to nail him.
> 
> Munch looked at the buck and said. â€œ man heâ€™s trying to grow more kickers and he has little educators for droptines.... can we let him go one more year and see what he turns into.â€
> Iï¸ told him that this buck was 9-10 years old itâ€™s up to you and he said Iâ€™ll bet he does something cool next year on the Double Down.
> 
> In all honesty he is prob right. This old buck could explode with 15-20 points and wouldnâ€™t surprise us. Heâ€™s got the mass and showing potential for more points.
> He could also melt into nothing....
> Do to Munch Mans patients, listening, watching and learning here at the ranch we get to see what happens with this old buck.
> Im very proud of him, that was a big decision for him to make this morning knowing he may not get another shot at another Buck this season.
> Also thus buck has been his screen saver in his phone since last season! He just showed me that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's awesome to see a youngster want to pass up an animal like that. Congratulations to him for really understanding what hunting is really about.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## M Jones

Congratulations little man! Awesome Buck! Good job Dad!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thank you everyone for all the kind replies. Little man said thank you as well! 
The kiddos are having a blast and learning so much. 
Iâ€™m hunting with Shannon this evening looking for an old buck to take. Nothing but young bucks so far.
Several of these young bucks look like brothers. This is the first time Iâ€™ve set in this stand all year.

Hereâ€™s a few live from the stand pictures. Guess the mature bucks are all locked up with their does.


----------



## DR_Smith

Thatâ€™s a good looking batch of youngsters! 
How is the morning going?


----------



## Gearman

Congrats Brett and little man on a heck of a deer, also so great to hear your nephew has such a good out look on management. Pretty sure 90 percent of people that deer hunt out there would give that deer another year. Haha tell little man to stop using Joes tortillas bullets for his camp mask haha. Good luck to the rest of the hunters


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> Thatâ€™s a good looking batch of youngsters!
> How is the morning going?


We hunted this morning and saw some really good bucks. No management bucks though. 
Monica is at one of my stands with little man trying to get video of a buck Jimmie might want to hunt once he gets back here. This buck is a hog. He will hit 200â€ + we just have pattern him in this rut and hope he doesnâ€™t break any tines. 
Joe is hunting with my nephew and his son for an old cull at one of my dads stands.
My other nephew Munch man is with me hunting a buck at one of Monicaâ€™s stands that she videoed yesterday.

Itâ€™s wet and cold bucks are piling in on us now. Heâ€™s elbowed me 15 tines since I started typing this lol.



Gearman said:


> Congrats Brett and little man on a heck of a deer, also so great to hear your nephew has such a good out look on management. Pretty sure 90 percent of people that deer hunt out there would give that deer another year. Haha tell little man to stop using Joes tortillas bullets for his camp mask haha. Good luck to the rest of the hunters


Thanks little man is super happy with his old buck. I think he was more excited about the big hog honestly.
It is a blast watching him grow up. Iâ€™m doing my best to restrain from hunting him bigger bucks so he has the appropriation for big deer.
Heâ€™s still happy just â€œbusting everythingâ€ as he puts it lol.

Thanks again for all the kind replies everyone.
Iâ€™ll get some pictures up in a few minutes of deer we have out in front of us now.


----------



## broadonrod

Sounds like 2 bucks down and 2 hogs down.the kiddos had great hunts. 
I donâ€™t know about Monica but Joe and I had incredible hunts with our guest.
Munch and I had 6 really good deer 1 over 200â€ and Joe said his hunt was his best this season. 

Munch man just went to get our buggy and we are going to go find his deer. 
It was way too busy here for me to post pictures this evening we had probably 40 bucks. Iâ€™m a post a little video from camp later


----------



## jtburf

Come on bro, the wait is killing us...

Hope everyone is happy, Have a great New Years and keep the hunters safe out there.

JOhn


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Come on bro, the wait is killing us...
> 
> Hope everyone is happy, Have a great New Years and keep the hunters safe out there.
> 
> JOhn


 Just getting to a few pictures I will post them in a few. We have one deer That is a full-blown meltdown. We have been after him all season he is probably 14 to 15 years old. We are for sure what deer he is and his best he was about 180. 
He is definitely not that anymore LOL. 
Munch ended up shooting a hog that I lost with my bow the other day and it is clear that the shield stopped the broadhead. 
I will get some pictures up in a few minutes we are taking them now thank you very much for the reply these kids are so excited. 
Also Monica did see three beautiful bucks from 175, 185 and 190 but not the one we are hoping to see for Jimmie. 
What a great evening with the family this may have been the funnest time of the entire year!


----------



## bowmansdad

Iâ€™ve always really enjoyed the late season hunts with the kids. Itâ€™s great to see them grow and really appreciate what they are allowed to do. Congratulations to Little Man on his great buck and hog, I canâ€™t wait to see what Munch Manâ€™s buck does next year. Good luck to all and Happy New Years!


----------



## broadonrod

Hereâ€™s a few pics And yes itâ€™s grape juice. Here are our monsters from this evening.






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

Old war horses, way to go boys


----------



## broadonrod

Live from camp






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

Love it, those smiles tell the miles...

John


----------



## broadonrod

Itâ€™s getting better 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congratulations to Little Man on a great Buck that smile is what itâ€™s all about!!! Hope this week with all the family has been a great time and thanks for sharing all the photos!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FREON

Looks like you guys might be getting some snow right about now


----------



## broadonrod

Midlandtxhunter said:


> Old war horses, way to go boys


 Thank you sir see you this afternoon yâ€™all travel safe look forward to meeting your son and hope we find him a deer!



jtburf said:


> Love it, those smiles tell the miles...
> 
> John


 Yes sir those kids have had a blast this week we actually videoed a buck that I think Iâ€™m going to go hunt with my little man this evening. Heâ€™s not a giant but he may have the coolest set of horns on the ranch. In trail cam pictures we thought he was very young and after looking at him yesterday we realize he is a completely different deer and is very old. I hope he shows up me and Monica are going to take him to the stand this afternoon.



FISH TAILS said:


> Congratulations to Little Man on a great Buck that smile is what itâ€™s all about!!! Hope this week with all the family has been a great time and thanks for sharing all the
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thank you very much Josh. It has been a blast for sure hopefully we can get you down here before season is over!


----------



## WillieT

Congratulations to the young hunters. Those are some bigggg deer.


----------



## FFLack

Awesome videos!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 78thomas78

Congrats to the youngsters


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks again for the replies!
We have several guest out in the stands this eve. A couple of new Double Down Deer Feed Dealers are here visiting and looking at a few deer. 
We also have a guest here hunting a nice buck with his son joe is in the stand with them. 
Brody and his girlfriend are out scouting in different stands. 
Me, Monica and Little Man are in the stand together hunting a cool buck that was seen yesterday evening. 
Itâ€™s cold with light snow flurries and the bucks are on the move. 
Several moving in and out now...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

Thatâ€™s the best right there!!! Hunting with the wife and little man and all sharing a great passion!! Been a great yr and seems like starting this new one off good!


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Thanks again for the replies!
> We have several guest out in the stands this eve. A couple of new Double Down Deer Feed Dealers are here visiting and looking at a few deer.
> We also have a guest here hunting a nice buck with his son joe is in the stand with them.
> Brody and his girlfriend are out scouting in different stands.
> Me, Monica and Little Man are in the stand together hunting a cool buck that was seen yesterday evening.
> Itâ€™s cold with light snow flurries and the bucks are on the move.
> Several moving in and out now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pic right there. That's what it's all about. Hope your buck steps out.


----------



## DCAVA

Good luck, in the blind down here and it is frigid, deer starting to move tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibtbone

broadonrod said:


> Thanks again for the replies!
> We have several guest out in the stands this eve. A couple of new Double Down Deer Feed Dealers are here visiting and looking at a few deer.
> We also have a guest here hunting a nice buck with his son joe is in the stand with them.
> Brody and his girlfriend are out scouting in different stands.
> Me, Monica and Little Man are in the stand together hunting a cool buck that was seen yesterday evening.
> Itâ€™s cold with light snow flurries and the bucks are on the move.
> Several moving in and out now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a great family picture. Nice to see smiles

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Riding around the ranch with Trey right now. Fixing to get ready for the evening hunt.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Nice one. Good luck this evening.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies again. Iâ€™m just catching up.

We are all n the stands... Iâ€™m hunting with Trey and his son this evening.
Bucks are steadily moving in.
Hereâ€™s a couple of the first ones that walked in we have several more now.
Almost hard to keep up with. The bucks are loving this cold weather.

Brodyâ€™s girlfriend Katelyn just took pictures of a mountain lion while scouting for us at one of my blinds. 
Iï¸ almost went there this evening ... oh well...

Hereâ€™s a few pics from about 30 minutes ago. Iâ€™ll try and get a few more to post up.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

Man that stinks about the mountain lion!! Yâ€™all didnâ€™t give her a gun?! She could ha e laid it out for yâ€™all!! Haha
Good luck this evening to those hunting


----------



## sundownbrown

Will you post pics of the lion she saw?


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> Will you post pics of the lion she saw?


We just shot an old 7 Point cull.
Not what we were after but meat in the table and one less mouth to feed.

I will definitely post the lion pics. I am headed to camp now we will see what sheâ€™s got. I donâ€™t know if she videoed him or took them with a cell phone or what but Iâ€™m excited to see them myself.


----------



## sundownbrown

Canâ€™t wait, thanks


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> Canâ€™t wait, thanks


 The guys just looked at the picture I havenâ€™t seen it yet and said it is definitely a lien. Theyâ€™re going to load the original picture for me to post in a few minutes. We have several on the ranch each year but we usually see them running across the road in the headlights or something.
Iâ€™m probably going to go try to call this one tomorrow and this Creekbottom Iâ€™ll get the picture in just a few.


----------



## broadonrod

This is funny!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

You gotta do what you gotta do!!!!

Good for her!!


John


----------



## broadonrod

OK I finally looked at this picture yâ€™all use your judgment . Iâ€™m not exactly as sure as they are this is a lion. Personally Iâ€™m calling boolchit. Lol
What think the 2coolers? I think somebody got bobcat fever! Lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Hard to tell in that pic lol. Itâ€™s a big cat thou if itâ€™s a bobcat. But that one Amy got a few years ago was a big sucker. It could easily be mistaken for a lion if far away and moving fast. Any more pics and letâ€™s see that 7 point 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

Tough call but I am leaning towards bob


----------



## bowmansdad

If she said lion, I certainly wonâ€™t call her a liar! Hard to tell from that pic.


----------



## Folsetth

Bobcat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old 37

Looks a little leggy for bobcat to me.


----------



## skelly

*Bobcat*

Looks like bobcat to me.

Skelly


----------



## Trouthunter

Looks like a bobcat to me. I think the darker color of the left rear foot is what they think is a tail lol.

TH


----------



## DR_Smith

I think you sit there and call and let us know!! No tail and what could possibly be a tail like trout hunter said looks more like inner leg.. leaning towards bobcat..
It being a big bobcat?? I guess eating all that protein anything can happen!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Tail or leg? Nothing to give perspective for size. I think it depends on how much the lady seems to be able to describe and give detail about ..... basically how believable is she?


----------



## Gearman

I am leaning it is not a Bobcat. Seems to have a long tail and the head just doesnt scream bob cat.


----------



## broadonrod

BBD... we just got a nice a nice one for this young man.


----------



## awesum

Gearman said:


> I am leaning it is not a Bobcat. Seems to have a long tail and the head just doesnt scream bob cat.


I agree. That is a lousy pic. Was it taken through some shade cloth or something?

It certainly does not scream Bobcat to me.

Lets try another thing. Here is a pic of a Bobcat I took from the blind recently. I would say this photo classically describes a Bobcat and I see none of these features in the photo provided.


----------



## WillieT

Looking forward to some pics.


----------



## rudytail10

Awesome canâ€™t wait to see pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

awesum said:


> I agree. That is a lousy pic. Was it taken through some shade cloth or something?
> 
> It certainly does not scream Bobcat to me.
> 
> Lets try another thing. Here is a pic of a Bobcat I took from the blind recently. I would say this photo classically describes a Bobcat and I see none of these features in the photo provided.


Thanks everyone for all the cat replies.

We have been picking on her about that picture since she took it lol. 
She did take the picture through the closed blind window. It was about 37Â° Lol.

It will remain a mystery I guess .

Iâ€™ll get up a picture of Garretts buck in just a minute before I hit the sack.
What a great evening hunting with a great couple of guys we really have enjoyed having Trey here last two seasons and really enjoyed meeting his son on this hunt. They were supposed to leave this morning but stretched it out till tonight and we luckily made it happen!


----------



## broadonrod

Great times and great memories! 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

^^^^ Very nice cull.

He sure looks happy!

Great Job 


John


----------



## WillieT

Another beautiful Double Down buck. Your management deer are trophies in my eyes. Look forward every morning to opening this thread. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## broadonrod

Here is both of Garrettâ€™s Bucks.
I never posted the 7 point.
Trey and Garrett stretched out the hunt to yesterday evening and left last night around 9:30 with a 5 1/2 hour drive. It was a great time seeing the father and son hunt together and that buck walking in the last few minutes of the last hunt was exciting. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

Thanks for such an awesome opportunity again this year to be part of such a great operation. Seeing these old mature deer that have benefitted fro Double Down is amazing and the chance to bring my son Garrett was even more special. Thanks to Brett, Joe, Brody, and all of the members of the Holden Pasture lease for letting us be a part of this. My son was in awe just like I was last year when I first saw what this group of people has done by feeding them all they want, feeding a revolutionary product, and letting them get old to their maximum potential. Thanks again guys!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Thank you for the kind words Trey! 
Lots of buck pushing does around this eve but they are getting more hungry also.

Live from the stand.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Beautiful young buck. Lots of potential. 
Really nice buck coming in now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Nice one.
Heâ€™s has broke off a 6â€ tweener tine but still gets the old heart pumping when he runs out with a hot doe.
Heâ€™s getting hungry too .. time to get these big boys in shape for next years antlers growth.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

The rut is taking its toll on some of these bucks.
These two have not left the protein station in 20 minutes and this young buck just laid down 5 yards from my stand. Also here is a cool young buck Iï¸ really think will be fun to watch grow.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Amazing deer.


----------



## wishin4fishin

Brett, I just want to say thank you for all the time and effort you put into this thread every year. Some of us don't get to spend enough time as we would like in the stand. Your effort allows me to get away from the daily grind once or twice a day to see what is going on down south at your place. I am a lucky one in that I have actually been to your place several years ago. Seeing what you and the team have accomplished, thru pictures, is simply amazing. Just makes me wish I was there to do some scouting and see some of those beasts on the hoof. 

Thanks again for all the effort you put forth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> The rut is taking its toll on some of these bucks.
> These two have not left the protein station in 20 minutes and *this young buck just laid down 5 yards from my stand*. ....


Is he chewing cud? I think it interesting to watch the lump move up and down.


----------



## elkhunter49

Great photo!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## finz

Awesome thanks again for sharing


----------



## rudytail10

Congratulations Garrett thatâ€™s an awesome deer. Was one of my favorite thatâ€™s for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

Garrett was ecstatic, old Double Down warrior for sure. Thanks Clayton!!


----------



## broadonrod

Hereâ€™s a picture from last year of the buck Iï¸ posted yesterday evening.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tshort

Wow! Quite a jump in mass!!!


----------



## broadonrod

tshort said:


> Wow! Quite a jump in mass!!!


He did well this year. His beams really stretched out.

Here is a buck that just rolled in wide open with a doe. He is all over her penning her up like a cutting horse. 
Iâ€™m in one of my bow stands I have only set in once this season. 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

He decided it was time to eat and back after his doe he went.

Here is a young buck that just came in Iâ€™m really excited to see grow. Heâ€™s got great mass for his age, main frame 12 with a broken off tweaner. He could end up be special with time.






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Great pictures of some fine deer. I think your herd is in great shape for the future.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Brett, something I have wondered .... Are you that good with your timing, or do you take a burst of photos during the jump and pick out a good image?

PS - I may have just noticed an answer, you have 2 images just a fraction of a second apart. I am guessing you take a burst?


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> Brett, something I have wondered .... Are you that good with your timing, or do you take a burst of photos during the jump and pick out a good image?
> 
> PS - I may have just noticed an answer, you have 2 images just a fraction of a second apart. I am guessing you take a burst?


It is timing with point andshoot Camera I miss 10 for every one I get some days. 
I just had a monster walk in.
He is missing 35-37â€ of tines but Iâ€™m stoked to see him. His main beams are 30â€ for a basket rack heâ€™s a monster.

Picture coming.


----------



## broadonrod

Iï¸ was hoping to see this old buck this eve. 
He is missing a safe 32â€ on his right side. Prob a little more...He has a split brow on his left thatâ€™s pretty long you canâ€™t hardly see. He was split on both g3s. 
Beams are both 30â€. Sure wish Iï¸ could have got pics before he broke all these tines.
He just hit the protein feeder and rolled out with his doe. That made for an exciting end of the day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Wow. Even with all those broken points heâ€™s still impressive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

Love those young studs Brett,

John


----------



## Rafter3

Gonna be a giant


----------



## Josh5

wishin4fishin said:


> Brett, I just want to say thank you for all the time and effort you put into this thread every year. Some of us don't get to spend enough time as we would like in the stand. Your effort allows me to get away from the daily grind once or twice a day to see what is going on down south at your place. I am a lucky one in that I have actually been to your place several years ago. Seeing what you and the team have accomplished, thru pictures, is simply amazing. Just makes me wish I was there to do some scouting and see some of those beasts on the hoof.
> 
> Thanks again for all the effort you put forth.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I usually thank you each year also.W4F did a really good job here. Thanks Brett.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the kind words fellas!

Talk about an old timer. 
This Buck is should be 11 years old he grew a big fork and a Tweaner this year. Iï¸ have watched him for several years. 
His beams stretched out in front of his face and his mass improved a lot. 
Heâ€™s never been a extreme monster but he sure has shown his best antlers ever this year. Iï¸ love seeing these old timers.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

That is a really cool looking stud Brett, Age and feed!!!!

Feed them high fat and protein mix and let them get old!

John


----------



## bowmansdad

What a great looking old timer!


----------



## WillieT

Thatâ€™s a great looking deer. Looks like he is being a little vocal.


----------



## awesum

And he's still got some front "toofs" too


----------



## broadonrod

It is amazing to see those old bucks at that age still breeding in the wild.

Here is a picture Iï¸ took yesterday evening. Iâ€™m loading some of the original photos off the card now.

Thanks for the replies!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

Its a shame that G4 on his left did not pop.

Man I bet he had great brow tines...Old bruiser...

John


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Its a shame that G4 on his left did not pop.
> 
> Man I bet he had great brow tines...Old bruiser...
> 
> John


His brows were ok they werenâ€™t super long.... 
thanks for the reply.

This young buck thinks he is hiding behind this cactus in the Feed pin.
Iâ€™m going to have to chop that one down lol.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Canâ€™t wait to see this Buck next year.
Heâ€™s coming out of the rut in great shape and pounding the feed.
We still have a couple weeks of deer season left and have about eight more guest coming into hunt Culls and management deer. We have one more TV show episode to do this coming weekend with Double Lung Outdoors TV. 
They are going to try to do two episodes instead of one. We really enjoyed having them and they really like the place the next 2 weeks should be fun. Lots of hunting still to go. 
This season is rolling by fast!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FREON

Is your dad still after a big one Brett?


----------



## rudytail10

Man heâ€™s gonna be one to watch thatâ€™s for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> Is your dad still after a big one Brett?


Hoping he gets back soon. The 2 biggest bucks he was after broke tines. Then he found a big one and we decided to let him ride another year. Heâ€™s still got time and Iâ€™m hoping he makes it back soon.
He is 100% blind in one eye and the other requires a shot in it every 3-4 weeks. 
He got a shot in his good eye the other day and had some trouble with it afterwards but it is doing better now. All depending on his next Dr. visit weather we get after another one. 
Thanks!


----------



## broadonrod

The rut. Iâ€™m starting to load a few videos. Iâ€™ll post more a I get them loaded this week. 
Here is a short clip.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> The rut. Iâ€™m starting to load a few videos. Iâ€™ll post more a I get them loaded this week.
> Here is a short clip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you have several bucks in this pasture that have the unique main beam turn down all related. 
Second buck in Post #2319, the buck in #2276, the fourth buck in #2244...
Great video.

John


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> I think you have several bucks in this pasture that have the unique main beam turn down all related.
> Second buck in Post #2319, the buck in #2276, the fourth buck in #2244...
> Great video.
> 
> John


Imo those bucks are being injured in Velvet. 
Broken beams while growing. 
Possibly being chased by helicopters and run through the brush during their antler growth period. 
We actually had a â€œbiologistâ€ from another ranch mention on line he was flying out ranch weekly if you can believe that! Not saying any names but I will say that came to halt fast and prob wonâ€™t happen again . 
Most of the broken beam deer we have seen this year were good ones and happened while in velvet so thatâ€™s more than likely the answer just my opinion.

Here is clip of a nice 6x6 up and comer pushing his doe around. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntfish2011

Brett, What's the shelf life of your protein feed?


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Imo those bucks are being injured in Velvet.
> Broken beams while growing.
> Possibly being chased by helicopters and run through the brush during their antler growth period.
> We actually had a â€œbiologistâ€ from another ranch mention on line he was flying out ranch weekly if you can believe that! Not saying any names but I will say that came to halt fast and prob wonâ€™t happen again .
> Most of the broken beam deer we have seen this year were good ones and happened while in velvet so thatâ€™s more than likely the answer just my opinion.
> 
> Here is clip of a nice 6x6 up and comer pushing his doe around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That little fella has some potential, really like those "Tweener" kicks between his brow's and G2's

John


----------



## broadonrod

huntfish2011 said:


> Brett, What's the shelf life of your protein feed?


I like it as fresh as possible. 
We keep batches on a regular bases around 40-60 days with new issues.
Usually if you order DD it has been made within around 24-48 hours of shipping. 
Keeping it in a dry, clean insect and rodent free investment it Prob last much longer. 
I would say the longest I have kept any was a few months but I really do like it fresh. Has a strong smell when it is fresh. 
We shut off a few satellite feeders between stands around 1 October and we just open them up to let the deer finish knocking those out.
We only shut off the satellite stations so we see the deer at the blinds while we are hunting.


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> That little fella has some potential, really like those "Tweener" kicks between his brow's and G2's
> 
> John


Heâ€™s got some true potential. Here are a few live from the stands pictures the guys are sending me. Look at the mass on this one Buck and look at the body conditions these bucks are in at the tail end at the rut! 
I came home for a couple of days and Iâ€™m heading back in the morning. The guys are killing me sending me these photos LOL!























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Jimmie just sent me this big 8.
Brody just sent me the second buck.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Another just in from Jimmie.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Another just in from Jimmie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He looks clown painted.

You can sure tell they have been battling this season.

John


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> He looks clown painted.
> 
> You can sure tell they have been battling this season.
> 
> John


We call that old Buck â€œGoat Headâ€ I have watched him for about 6 -7 years. 
Most donâ€™t think he will ever be any better but I just got a feeling . 
He has been an 8 Point most of his life. He had a little G4 one year. 
Time and lots of feed will tell the story on this old sucker next year. 
This is... his best horns ever Iâ€™m hoping we get one more pop out of him.


----------



## rudytail10

Thatâ€™s one heck of an 8. Canâ€™t wait to see him next year

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Thatâ€™s one heck of an 8. Canâ€™t wait to see him next year
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He was eating good this evening ... 
Letâ€™s see what happens .. 
Getting them in shape for next year now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

They are still sniffing around, mad and hungry.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Oh man, if that last one hadn't hurt his right side in velvet.
How old is he?


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> Oh man, if that last one hadn't hurt his right side in velvet.
> How old is he?


He is 5 years old. He broke off 2 Tweaner tines and was super impressive early season. This is a good example of what a 3 year old 8 Point can turn into.
I think this buck will end up being something very special.


----------



## DR_Smith

broadonrod said:


> Beautiful young buck. Lots of potential.
> Really nice buck coming in now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


THIS DEER!! All of the little indicators has him pushing 14 points in the next yr or so!!! He will be fun to watch!


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> THIS DEER!! All of the little indicators has him pushing 14 points in the next yr or so!!! He will be fun to watch!


I wish all of our youngsters looked like him! 
He is a special little Buck for sure.

Here is a live picture from camp three bucks are on a doe behind Bobâ€™s trailer right now!

This buck has a lot of potential also he has broken some tines but very a impressive middle-age Buck! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

My favorite time of the year. 
The rut...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Hereâ€™s another buck from the truck.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

The rut. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tshort

Not sure if it's me but none of those 3 videos are working.
When does the rut typically end for you guys?


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> Hereâ€™s another buck from the truck.


You have warned me that going away angle makes a buck look bigger, but THAT is impressive!! Post # 2455


----------



## broadonrod

From Brody. 
I had to stay home another day so Iâ€™m still getting picture sent to me. He said this is the best buck out so far where he is sitting.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Couple more bucks from Brody.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Jimmie is in on the action. 
Looks like some bucks are starting to move. Thereâ€™s a cool one with a double main beam.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Nice youngster Jimmie just sent.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

very cool deer! who all is hunting right now? any trophies on the list or more management cull type deer?


----------



## rudytail10

Thatâ€™s a cool looking buck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> very cool deer! who all is hunting right now? any trophies on the list or more management cull type deer?


Jimmie is still looking for a buck.. heâ€™s hunting now. John has been away for a while and not hunted that much but he will be back looking for a buck also. 
We have cull hunters starting in tomorrow pretty heavy into next week. Jimmie has passed on some incredible deer this season just not in the right age bracket.
My deer and Monicaâ€™s buck came off the small family pasture but we wonâ€™t be hunting a deer on the main lease this season unless Jimmie and John shoot out.
My dad will Prob come back and he will be hunting a big one if he can find one on the family pasture. 
We hope to take around 10-15 more culls .. I hope. Our up and comers needs little space. I have 6 of my Holden roofing sales reps rotating in and out this week with their pockets full of bullet. I wouldnâ€™t want to be a hog or an old cull on our place over the next 7 days lol. 
We also have Double Lung Outdoors TV coming back this week. They are after a buck for the show. They are trying to do 2 episodes. 
They are really nice fellas and said they have enough footage already without even taking a deer from last trip to do both shows but I really want them to get one themselves and last trip it just didnâ€™t work out with a bow. We just could not get the deer to cooperate in bow range. 
We also have family coming in to hunt culls. The kiddos are headed down. 
Lots of hunting getting crammed into the next week.
Will be busy but fun!


----------



## Trouthunter

Living large!

We only killed two deer on my place this year. A spike and one doe. I will turn in the other 6 doe tags. It's like aliens have taken all of our and our neighbor's deer lol.

Good pic's Brett.

TH


----------



## DR_Smith

sounds like a fun week!!!! yall enjoy and post plenty of pics
hope yall shoot that "Mountain Bob Cat!!'


----------



## tpool

Any venison, pig, or wild dingo on the ground this morning Brett? Or just deer track gravy for lunch??? LOL


T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies fellas! 
Iâ€™m in the stand. Wind is blowing 30-35 and deer just now starting to show up. 
You can see the wind pushing the hair up on this doe. Iï¸ canâ€™t believe they are moving this well. 
5 bucks 7 does right now.
Iâ€™ll post more pics in a minute.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Couple of more moving in now. Here are the first 4 bucks to show up.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Still new bucks coming in but getting late for pictures.
Hereâ€™s a couple more from a few minutes ago.










































h









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Nice pics. Man those guys still look in good shape. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

Love the stickers on the last two bucks.

I hope you took warm clothes!!! Its gonna get cold in the next few days!!!

John


----------



## FREON

jtburf said:


> Love the stickers on the last two bucks.
> 
> I hope you took warm clothes!!! Its gonna get cold in the next few days!!!
> 
> John


 Me too.....pretty sure it is the same buck in both pics.....How old do you think that old buck is in pic #2 above Brett?


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Nice pics. Man those guys still look in good shape.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir... the Bucks overall are in incredible shape for this time of the year.
Year round feeding never letting the protein feeders run dry...



jtburf said:


> Love the stickers on the last two bucks.
> 
> I hope you took warm clothes!!! Its gonna get cold in the next few days!!!
> 
> John


 Thanks! Itâ€™s actually kinda hot today. It was cold this morning but warmed up fast!



FREON said:


> Me too.....pretty sure it is the same buck in both pics.....How old do you think that old buck is in pic #2 above Brett?


Iâ€™m not sure. I have seen him twice this year at 2 Stands. I believe he is prob 7 years old. We dont recognize him fro previous years.

Several bucks moving in now. Iâ€™ll get some pics up in a minute.


----------



## broadonrod

Hereâ€™s a few that Iï¸ have our front. More bucks coming in now as Iï¸ type.
Iâ€™m very excited about some of the young bucks at this stand. 
The buck in the last picture probably wonâ€™t make it through the weekend .



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Nice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hereâ€™s a couple more that are here now. 
New bucks still showing up. 





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Couple of more pics. Iâ€™m in one of my bow stands Iâ€™ve only set in once this season. Lots of action this evening.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Joe text Joseph one of our Holden Roofing sales reps just got his second buck of the day! 
Iâ€™ll post pics from camp.


----------



## rudytail10

Awesome congratulations. That last deer has incredible mass. Will be fun to watch him progress 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Love that deer in the last pic. He could be something. Really interesting rack.


----------



## jtburf

This ole boy is really cool looking.

Congrats to the hunters...

JOhn


----------



## FISH TAILS

Those are some nice young bucks keep the pictures coming!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies.... itâ€™s been crazy busy here.

Chris one of our Holden Roofing sales reps got his first buck ever this morning and Brody just text a few minutes ago he got his 2nd buck of the day!

Here is Joseph with his 2 bucks and Chris with his this morning.

Josephâ€™s buck had a 22 1/2â€ spread he Iï¸ really like that old buck.

Iâ€™m waiting on a picture of the buck Chris just nailed a few minutes ago.

Me and my little man are hunting him a deer this eve fingers crossed.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

Great looking bucks! Rooting for little man to seal the deal!


----------



## rudytail10

Nice. Good luck little man. Hope yâ€™all have a great hunt this evening 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

Congratulations! Great deer for those guys! I love that deer with the blades horns! Iâ€™m excited to see what he turns in to! 
Good luck to little man! I bet he nails one in the morning! Make sure the heater is working on the stand!!


----------



## WillieT

Those are some great bucks! Congratulations to the hunters. Thatâ€™s a heck of a very first buck.


----------



## broadonrod

Few pics from earlier today. 



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

Camp juice must be flowing tonight to be posting this late!! Congrats again!! Now get little man on another DD beast!! Lol
Have fun and enjoy!


----------



## broadonrod

Little man got a nice Chupacabra this morning. 
Going to do a full mount on him. We only see a few each season.
They tend to hunt around the Double Down Deer Feed Stations.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Any chance that is the one you arrowed awhile back?


----------



## DR_Smith

Nice job little man! That is one ugly dog!!


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> Any chance that is the one you arrowed awhile back?


Prob not. We found that old mummie a good ways away.



DR_Smith said:


> Nice job little man! That is one ugly dog!!


That old coyote was nasty! We found him dead and little man had to get a picture with the â€œ Chupacabra â€œ lol.

We are in the stands now.

Little man is with me and Emerson from Double Lung Outdoors TV. Emerson is filming my son Brett hunting a nice buck this evening for the show.

Brody is with Kenneth the host of Double Lung Outdoors TV and his other camera man Jeron. They are Bow hunting a nice buck this evening.

Monica is guiding my nephew Munch Man this eve hunting an old wide 6 point.

Jimmie and Joe are with to more of my Holden Roofing sales reps this event big.
Charlie and Bonner are after a couple of really nice super old bucks.

Should be a good evening...

Bucks are moving in now!


----------



## DR_Smith

Let the pics come in!
Good luck to all


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Prob not. We found that old mummie a good ways away.
> 
> That old coyote was nasty! We found him dead and little man had to get a picture with the â€œ Chupacabra â€œ lol.
> 
> We are in the stands now.
> 
> Little man is with me and Emerson from Double Lung Outdoors TV. Emerson is filming my son Brett hunting a nice buck this evening for the show.
> 
> Brody is with Kenneth the host of Double Lung Outdoors TV and his other camera man Jeron. They are Bow hunting a nice buck this evening.
> 
> Monica is guiding my nephew Munch Man this eve hunting an old wide 6 point.
> 
> Jimmie and Joe are with to more of my Holden Roofing sales reps this event big.
> Charlie and Bonner are after a couple of really nice super old bucks.
> 
> Should be a good evening...
> 
> Bucks are moving in now!


Cool deal, I have been on the idiot end of an airless all weekend and need to see some Bucks taking dirt naps!!!

John


----------



## broadonrod

Well The word is one big buck is down! I heard from Charlie and Jimmie. 
Charlie got a really good deer! 
Little man shot I have a Javelina we have watch for three seasons.
This Javelina has giant teeth and is blonde.... itâ€™s the coolest looking Javelina I have ever seen. Iâ€™m going to get it mounted for him!

Iâ€™m looking forward to getting you a chance to see Charlieâ€™s deer when we get to camp this Buck is really nice. 
Heâ€™s about 10 years old and has his best antlers ever. 
Hereâ€™s a couple of pictures from this eve Iâ€™ll post the others when I get to camp.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

That is a really cool pic of the wide 10.

John


----------



## broadonrod

Score this buck for fun ...the first person to guess closest score to our camp score sheet wins a Double Down Deer Feed shirt and hat....
Iâ€™ll annoy the score later after the morning hunt.

Charlieâ€™s 10 year old management buck.

For scale... 
Longest tine 13â€ longest beam 28 2/8â€ spread 17 1/8â€.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earp

165


----------



## TxDuSlayer

172


----------



## FFLack

166 3/8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Overboard

*168*

168


----------



## rusty2009

174 2/8


----------



## StangGang

170 1/2


----------



## jtburf

178 2/8''s



John


----------



## TwoKewl'er

173 1/8" or just big an nice

Gratz to all

Carry on


----------



## ethic1

171


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

173 4/8


----------



## tpool

161 on the money!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## tshort

166


----------



## Hayniedude24

176 4/8


----------



## Trouthunter

165-170 give or take. 

TH


----------



## quackerstacker

172 1/2


----------



## Fishbit

175 5/8


----------



## skelly

*Score*

173 4/8

SKelly


----------



## rainbowrunner

169 1/8


----------



## Castaway2

broadonrod said:


> The rut is taking its toll on some of these bucks.
> These two have not left the protein station in 20 minutes and this young buck just laid down 5 yards from my stand. Also here is a cool young buck Iï¸ really think will be fun to watch grow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i would love to see the buck in the last pic in a few years Basket rack toad to be


----------



## broadonrod

Ok we scored Charlieâ€™s buck at 179 3/8s. 
Nother one that exploded this year and really full â€“ once he hit the ground we figured the deer was around 171 to 172! 
This deer had a huge body and made his horse look smaller. 
Charlie will get him scored and the deer content but I feel we are very close and very tight here.


----------



## bowmansdad

178 1/8â€


----------



## dbarham

What a horse


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Hereâ€™s another picture.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FREON

I had him rough at 180, so you are pretty close Brett...LOL...Looks like he broke a split off of his right G2 that would have added some more if it was anything like his Left G2


----------



## tshort

Oh.....I was using modified metric. Sorry, converted mine is 179-3/8's. Roughly.


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> I had him rough at 180, so you are pretty close Brett...LOL...Looks like he broke a split off of his right G2 that would have added some more if it was anything like his Left G2


He actually isnâ€™t broken there. Itâ€™s about a2-3â€ split that grows back. He is missing about an inch combined on tips of a few tines.
That would have put him right at 80. 
Really cool old buck and one happy hunter.. 
Charlie is with me now. We are hunting hogs this eve.


----------



## broadonrod

Live from the stand





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FREON

Looks like y'all got your wish if you are hunting hogs...


----------



## broadonrod

New bucks showed up Iï¸ donâ€™t recognize. Nice young buck...
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Hereâ€™s another picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thatâ€™s a really beautiful deer. A big congratulations!


----------



## broadonrod

New bucks starting to show up. 
Waiting on the hogs..
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

Any skinning tonight???


John


----------



## Rafter3

Congrats to Charlie and crew, heck of a Double Down giant right there!!


----------



## rudytail10

Congratulations on a heck of a buck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Happening now! 
Look at this big 8 out front now!!! Kenneth with a Double Lung Outdoors TV Show just put an arrow in a old 10 Point 20 minutes ago.

This monster eight point with huge brow tines just walked in!

If this buck comes in to the zone and gets out of the proteins station he is getting an arrow as well!!!

This is a big one I hope he jumped out of the Feed pen and gives us a shot..

What a beautiful deer hearts racing in the pop up blind!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Still at protein feeder... waiting!!!
This is a really nice 8!


----------



## AirbornXpress

Cool deal 
Seal the deal


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Well we will be after the big 8 this evening. He jumped out the back of the feed station and rolled out. 
Just recovered the 10 point Kenneth arrowed. 
Iâ€™ll get some pictures up as soon as we get thawed out ..

Thanks for all the replies everybody Iâ€™ve had a hard time keeping up with the thread we have been super busy.


----------



## DR_Smith

Congratulations Kenneth!! Yâ€™all are mighty brave sitting in the pop up! Good dedication right there!


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> Congratulations Kenneth!! Yâ€™all are mighty brave sitting in the pop up! Good dedication right there!


Thanks! 
We are back at it.
Another one of our Holden Roofing sales reps, Bonner is sitting with me this evening hunting a buck.
Brody is with the Double Lung Outdoors TV crew hunting a buck.
John is hunting with his dad this evening. 
Joe when with Jimmie this evening to take pictures of a few nice bucks Jimmie has been watching the past few hunts. 
We set Emerson , one of the camera men from the show in one of my bow blinds to try and get some footage of 3 really good bucks we passed this season.

Itâ€™s super cold and deer are piling in for me and Bonner already. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Well itâ€™s turning into a great evening!!!!
Bonner just nailed a nice one and we videoed him going down!

Brody just text a picture of a new buck that came in for Kenneth with Double Lung Outdoors TV and we gave him the green light to launch an arrow. Hopefully they get it done in the next few minutes..

Here are a few bucks Bonner and Iï¸ have seen this eve. He is super excited we still have several bucks coming in even though he shot 15 minutes ago..

YES! Just got text while Iï¸ was typing! 
Kenneth got an arrow in buck number 2! 
They are doing 2 episodes on Double Down Deer Feed so we sent him after 2 bucks! Sounds like they just gotter done!


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

We are going to get out early and go get Bonnerâ€™s hereâ€™s a couple of more pics. 
Iâ€™ll post the other photos of the 2 we got this eve in a bit.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tshort

Wow, those are some great looking Double Down deer!!! Got a little bit of everything there...tall, wide, thick, slick, kickers....wow wow wow!


----------



## sundownbrown

****, what a great evening


----------



## Rafter3

Awesome pics and awesome deer!!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks fellas!
We are letting Kennethâ€™s buck lay up before going to track him. The shot looked good and the arrow is super red. Just giving him some time so we donâ€™t jump him. He is a very nice buck. 
Going to go track after dinner wish us luck...


----------



## broadonrod

Here is Bonnerâ€™s buck! 
He is super stoked . We have watched this old buck for 6 seasons. It was his time to go.

Hopefully we find Kennethâ€™s and have another buck to show soon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirbornXpress

Very nice Thank's for the update, go eat and get back out there. Good luck finding him


----------



## broadonrod

AirbornXpress said:


> Very nice Thank's for the update, go eat and get back out there. Good luck finding him


Got him!


----------



## broadonrod

Here he is! Watch for Double Lung Outdoors TV Show on the Pursuit Channel this summer! 
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown

What a horse


----------



## rudytail10

Awesome congratulations to both. Looking forward to the shows 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Pics of blonde javi please? I have never seen one any color but black.


----------



## jtburf

^^^^^^^ Wozer^^^^^^^

Stud 8...

Congrats!


John


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Here is Bonnerâ€™s buck!
> He is super stoked . We have watched this old buck for 6 seasons. It was his time to go.
> 
> Hopefully we find Kennethâ€™s and have another buck to show soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great ol bruser...Congrats to the hunter

John


----------



## TwoKewl'er

Those are some excellent kills right there fellas, Gratz

Considering all the does they have bred over the years, I would say things are gonna be good for years to come Nice management

Carry on


----------



## tpool

Good gargle-eye, wargle-eye!!! Super big deer!!! Congrats Kenneth and Bonner!!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks again for the replies fellas. Hereâ€™s a few more pictures from yesterday evening and a couple of pictures of my little manâ€™s blonde Javelina.
The guys with the Double Lung Outdoors TV were a blast to hunt with and we hate to see them go! 
They actually just got through doing a few commercials for Double Down Deer Feed and informed us that they are going to do Three Episodes on their hunts they did here!!! 
They just headed out along with Bonner and we are back to hunting ourselves for the rest of the week. A couple more lease members are coming in today.

Hereâ€™s a few pics. Bonner actually found a nice set of shed while we were loading his buck in the truck. You are laying about 1 foot from my tire. 












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Back in the stands again for the evening. Iâ€™m in a stand Iâ€™ve only set in twice this year. 
Also Iï¸ saw a mountain lion driving into camp 2 days ago so Brody just set up 3 cameras on a gut pile just behind camp. Hopefully we get some cool pics.

Iï¸ have my first Bucks walking in now. 
Iâ€™ll post more pictures as they show up. Hereâ€™s the first one. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Javi is cool! thanks


----------



## broadonrod

This old boy is busted to pieces and been picking on the wrong deer. I still canâ€™t get over the body condition these bucks are in this time of the year.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

One of my favorite bucks on the ranch just walked in. 
Check out this piebald deer. Iï¸ posted a picture early season of this buck Brody took. Iï¸ have seen him fighting in the road and from a tower stand 125 yards away and that was cool. Now Iï¸ have had him in front of me for 10 minutes at one my ground stands just 15 yards away. 
What a beautiful animal. Iï¸ will post the clear original photos of him when Iï¸ get them loaded. From the stand this is the best Iï¸ got for now. 






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> One of my favorite bucks on the ranch just walked in.
> Check out this piebald deer. Iï¸ posted a picture early season of this buck Brody took. Iï¸ have seen him fighting in the road and from a tower stand 125 yards away and that was cool. Now Iï¸ have had him in front of me for 10 minutes at one my ground stands just 15 yards away.
> What a beautiful animal. Iï¸ will post the clear original photos of him when Iï¸ get them loaded. From the stand this is the best Iï¸ got for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pure Warhorse.... Shame he is busted up...

John


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I can see how you would spend day after day in a blind with a contented look on your face. I am serious, it is a magnificent situation you have worked out there.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congrats to the hunters on some excellent Double Down Bucks!!
Keep the pictures coming the thread has been great again this year seeing all new and old deer grow and
add inches and character!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

That piebald deer is so cool, look forward to watching him grow!!


----------



## WillieT

Those are a couple of stud bucks. I bet those Double Lung fellas left plenty happy. I will be looking for the shows when they air.

That is a really cool looking javi little man got. Another trophy for him. Congratulations on all counts. Canâ€™t wait to see whatâ€™s next.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies!

The bucks are loving this cold weather. 
Matt just snapped this picture with his phone while driving into camp. 
Deer are moving everywhere this afternoon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tshort

Man I wish I was out there!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Back in the stands this evening. Got a super late start we have been working all day filling protein feeders and spending time with our dozer man Fred. 
We are adding a few small ponds this year around protein stations were their is no water close. 
Got one finished up today starting another one in the morning.

Here are my first two bucks to show up and a couple of pictures of Fred building a small tank for the deer.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

You added several tanks the last year or so haven't you? It seems to have made a difference.


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> You added several tanks the last year or so haven't you? It seems to have made a difference.


Yes we did. We are redoing a few of those also that silted in. 
The more water the better. Deer need water with protein. We have or â€œhadâ€ very large areas without water. 
It doesnâ€™t cost any more to add a small tank than it does to buy a large protein feeder so we decided to add a few more this year and fix the ones we did last year that didnâ€™t hold well.


----------



## broadonrod

A really nice buck just crossed the road hope to get a pic soon. Hereâ€™s a couple of more live pics frame m the stand.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

Some cool bruisers there Brett, nice dozer work...

John


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Some cool bruisers there Brett, nice dozer work...
> 
> John


Getting it knocked out.

We just had another management buck hit the ground.
Steadily getting it done. Iâ€™ll post a picture in a minute. 
He is a cool old melt down estimated to be around 11 years old.


----------



## broadonrod

Another one down.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown

Awesome looking buck


----------



## fishinguy

Yall are definitely getting it done to finish the season. Looking good. This has been a great thread. Make sure to let us know when the video comes out.


----------



## WillieT

Love that tall rack. Cool looking deer.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks fellas! 
Iâ€™m fixing to head to camp now and get ready for the evening hunt.

Iâ€™m excited about this new water station/pond for the deer! 
I am adding another Double Down feed Station there as well.

We are off digging another pond right now it will not be as big as this one though.

Feeding protein you cannot have to much water... 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awesum

Are the new water tanks at the feed stations and blinds or just in the vicinity?


----------



## broadonrod

awesum said:


> Are the new water tanks at the feed stations and blinds or just in the vicinity?


We are doing both. The ones at the stands are mostly for pictures but we do have protein feeders at all the stands.


----------



## rudytail10

Looking good. Now all you need is some rain. There were some monsters passed this season next year should be awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirbornXpress

Well itâ€™s over
Thanks again for this wonderful thread, yâ€™all have a great product that produces the nutrients that tha deer need to survive the rough life they have. The monster we have seen this year from you is all the proof a man needs. I know yâ€™all made a lot of people happy with the deer they took off your place, your management deer are most of our trophies.
Thanks again!


----------



## broadonrod

AirbornXpress said:


> Well itâ€™s over
> Thanks again for this wonderful thread, yâ€™all have a great product that produces the nutrients that tha deer need to survive the rough life they have. The monster we have seen this year from you is all the proof a man needs. I know yâ€™all made a lot of people happy with the deer they took off your place, your management deer are most of our trophies.
> Thanks again!


Thank you! 
It was a fun season! We left the best deer ever for years to come this season.
The up and comer bucks we left alive this year have me more excited than ever.
I never imagined having the quality of wild free range deer we have now to look forward to over the seasons to come. Honestly if I didnt have the opportunity to hunt on this ranch and lease from these owners I would probably never lease a deer lease again.
It has taken a lot of patients, frustration, hard work and lots of feed to get here. 
The owners of this ranch are second to none allowing us to do what we do year after year. The Nunleyâ€™s are incredible folks. This is our 15th year leasing from them and I can tell you they are 1 in a million when it comes to ranch owners to lease from.

We enjoy the management hunters, families and friends a lot. Getting to see these folks young and old take a deer of a lifetime makes it all the more fun.

Having the kiddos at the ranch doesnâ€™t fit with some hunters but it will always be part of our place. The new generation of hunters we get to meet and bring to the ranch each year is really cool.

To be as tricked as we are on deer management we always do our best to show them a memorable hunt. To many hunters get tied up in what they get to kill for the $ instead of enjoying whatâ€™s most important, the opportunity and fellowship around the fire and in the stands.

This year 4 of us didnâ€™t take a buck off the main lease. Only 3 lease members including the buck my dad took shot a trophy in around 10-11,000 acres. 
My deer early season and my wifeâ€™s buck were taken off our small family pasture. There is a difference in hunters and those that have to pull the trigger and get frustrated. Itâ€™s hard to swallow for some with the amount of work, effort and money put into building an incredible herd of deer but thatâ€™s what it takes.

Thank you very much for the reply! Thank you everyone for all the replies! It makes all these post worth while and it has been a blast.

I will be posting several original pictures and some videos on here once I get back to civilization. 
We took almost 3 terabytes of video and over 10,000 high res pictures of deer this season. 
Iâ€™ll get some of that up really soon here and on our Double Down Deer Feed Facebook page.

Thanks again! 
Brett Holden
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## broadonrod

We did take advantage of the last day of dove season at our camp tank this evening 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

Sweet!!!'


Great Season all.

John


----------



## Rafter3

I personally want to thank the members of the lease for allowing my son and I to harvest amazing deer. Its not all about the hunt, the people and fellowship make it special. Hope to see you guys next season, its going to be an amazing season!!!


----------



## finz

Thanks for taking us along BH. I throughly enjoyed every post! Thanks again!!


----------



## bowmansdad

Brett, thanks again for taking the time to share your superb lease with us. I feel like Iâ€™m in the blind or at the campfire sharing the experience due to your superb pics, videos that you bring to life with your recaps. Thank you again and Iâ€™m still looking for a management/cull buck that you talk about! I havenâ€™t seen anything but trophies that anyone would be proud of!


----------



## tpool

Thanks again Brett for a great thread! So awesome to see and experience through pictures/video what y'all have built! Looking forward to next years thread already (and my own thread on starting protein/experiences of buying/working on 20 little acres in East Texas)!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## ROBOWADER

Thanks again Brett for allowing us to follow your deer season!


----------



## FFLack

Thank you Brett for sharing. Canâ€™t wait till next season!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown

Great season as always


----------



## Texasgirl44

Thanks for your time and effort to share with us.


----------



## WillieT

It really has been a pleasure to follow this thread. I have been able to relive hunting through through the experiences you shared from your lease. I looked forward every day to see what new had happened.

Lost my lease 8 years ago when Ross Perotâ€™s son in law decided he wanted to buy the place. I had been there 29 years. I totally understand your thoughts on not setting up a different place. That lease was like a second home for me, and the owner was great to lease from.

Thank you again for taking the time to share your time and experiences. I looked forward to next year.


----------



## reddrum

X


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks a lot for all the kind words and all the replies this season! 

We have been super busy but finally getting done footage together from this season.
Iâ€™ll get out first Double Down Deer Feed Video of the year up in a couple of minutes. Miles is already working on #2. 

Thanks again everyone! Iâ€™ll start posting these videos and pictures as we get them transferred. 

Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

Here is our first shot video of the year. 
Trey took this beautiful buck. We watched this buck for 6-7 years and estimated him to be 10-11 years old.. He weighed 282 lbs on the hoof and 242 lbs dressed. He grossed scorers 195 with over 40â€ of mass.

Hope yâ€™all like 2018s Double Down Deer Feed video #1. 
Also go check out Double Down Deer Feed on Facebook we are posting lots of pictures and videos there daily.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awesum

hmmmmmm ... hwell:

"your browser does not currently recognize any of the video formats available"


----------



## FFLack

Sweet video!! Yea I missed the score on that one Big Time!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivomec

One hell of a buck! Wow!


----------



## broadonrod

FFLack said:


> Sweet video!! Yea I missed the score on that one Big Time!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We did too. We figured him at 183ish. Weighing almost 300 lbs with ears 21â€ tip to tip really makes them hard to judge lol. 
The beams were longer, his tines were longer, his spread was wider
And his mass was bigger than we thought. 
We under judge many deer we take. 
I was sitting with Monica when she took hers and I figured him high 180s-192 max. Same thing happened the deer was a monster on the hoof. 
I thought that there was 17 inches wide and he was 20 I believe. We gave that deer 36 in mass on the hoof and he ended up having 40. 
Our average deers body size has gone up alot over the past few seasons.
Usually makes for good surprises though.


----------



## broadonrod

awesum said:


> hmmmmmm ... hwell:
> 
> "your browser does not currently recognize any of the video formats available"


 See if this works...


----------



## Rafter3

What a great video guys. This was an experience and surprise of a lifetime. I knew I was hunting a big deer, he fooled us all!! Who would have thought that he would have been 282 pounds on the hoof. If this isn't proof that Double Down deer feed and letting them get old is a recipie for giant deer then there isn't one!!!! There are years of pictures of this guy and he was a monster last year also just not as big of one!! Thanks Brett and crew for allowing me to make a dream come true........again!!!!


----------



## tshort

The amount of ground 'growth' is Amazing on your deer!
Thanks for putting these videos together, guys. They are great. Too bad you didn't get (or did you?) a season-end picture of all of y'all holding up the trophies like past years. Those are killer pictures.


----------



## ROBOWADER

WOW, what a buck!


----------



## awesum

broadonrod said:


> See if this works...


Yes it does !!!

Great video.

Thanks Brett


----------



## Modelace

Here's a rolling fat doe, fed on Double Down.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed Results / Low Fence Monster Bucks*

Last season was a blast thank you to all that followed and left all the kind comments . We are starting to see a few inches sprouting out on the Bucks now. Iâ€™m going to start a new thread as our bucks progress soon. Here are a few progression pictures from this past season we have been posting on the Double Down Deer Feed Facebook page. We have about 20 more to post that will be on our page as we get the pictures put together. You can see them at http://m.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed/

Iâ€™m super excited about next season. October canâ€™t get here fast enough.
Thanks again everyone this thread is always a lot of fun! 
Also here is a link to our Double Down Deer Feed dealer map. We have a couple of more dealer locations to add we will get them up soon.
Brett Holden

http://doubledowndeerfeed.com/dealers/


----------



## jtburf

Very nice, that is a lot of growth...

John


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Very nice, that is a lot of growth...
> 
> John


Thanks John! Hope to get you down to the ranch and have a couple cold ones this Season.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Thanks John! Hope to get you down to the ranch and have a couple cold ones this Season.


I will buzz you after Memorial day weekend, headed out for a long over due vacation...

John


----------



## hjm

How are they looking so far Brett? I see you guys haven't gotten much rain down there, I'm sure they are hammering the feed.


----------



## broadonrod

hjm said:


> How are they looking so far Brett? I see you guys haven't gotten much rain down there, I'm sure they are hammering the feed.


Man itâ€™s dry! We need a big rain to fill our tanks for sure. It seems like even the rain that has come through Maverick co has missed us. Our tanks are low, brush is brown, grass is dead. 
The mesquite trees are about the only thing green down there. 
We added water stations to a few areas and the deer are hitting those hard.
Our feed consumption is at an all time high. I just got back from the ranch today. Even with this extreme drought the deer over all look as healthy as Iâ€™ve ever seen them. Itâ€™s early in antler growth but from what I can tell so far we are looking really good there. We put out a couple of cameras and Iâ€™m happy with what we are seeing so far. This is probably the worst drought I can remember in 16 years on our lease. Itâ€™s in the top 2 for sure. 
With so much of the grass and weeds being dead and the tanks being low I did have a great time yesterday. I found around 70 sheds in areas that have been to grown up to look over the past few years. That was a blast. I found about 40 driving around in the Polaris at one tank. 
Iâ€™m excited about this year. The deer are in super shape and Iâ€™m expecting a really good season with the protein consumption we are seeing. I would much rather the deer eat more Double Down than the regular brush and thatâ€™s happening right now. They are emptying our 2000-3000 lb protein feeders in 17-21 days on average. We are feeding some cottonseed but they arenâ€™t hitting it very hard as you can see in this picture. Here are a few other pics from yesterday also. Iâ€™m getting fired up!


----------



## WillieT

Thatâ€™s cool. I canâ€™t wait to see what next season brings. I think everyone could use some rain right now.


----------



## hjm

broadonrod said:


> Man itâ€™s dry! We need a big rain to fill our tanks for sure. It seems like even the rain that has come through Maverick co has missed us. Our tanks are low, brush is brown, grass is dead.
> The mesquite trees are about the only thing green down there.
> We added water stations to a few areas and the deer are hitting those hard.
> Our feed consumption is at an all time high. I just got back from the ranch today. Even with this extreme drought the deer over all look as healthy as Iâ€™ve ever seen them. Itâ€™s early in antler growth but from what I can tell so far we are looking really good there. We put out a couple of cameras and Iâ€™m happy with what we are seeing so far. This is probably the worst drought I can remember in 16 years on our lease. Itâ€™s in the top 2 for sure.
> With so much of the grass and weeds being dead and the tanks being low I did have a great time yesterday. I found around 70 sheds in areas that have been to grown up to look over the past few years. That was a blast. I found about 40 driving around in the Polaris at one tank.
> Iâ€™m excited about this year. The deer are in super shape and Iâ€™m expecting a really good season with the protein consumption we are seeing. I would much rather the deer eat more Double Down than the regular brush and thatâ€™s happening right now. They are emptying our 2000-3000 lb protein feeders in 17-21 days on average. We are feeding some cottonseed but they arenâ€™t hitting it very hard as you can see in this picture. Here are a few other pics from yesterday also. Iâ€™m getting fired up!


Those are some pretty impressive bases! My personal lease is starting to get dry also. We nearly doubled the Double Down feed consumption in the last 2 months. We are up to 12 tons a month and planning on adding a couple more feed stations before July. Might as well feed them as much as they can eat while they are growing.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Man itâ€™s dry! We need a big rain to fill our tanks for sure. It seems like even the rain that has come through Maverick co has missed us. Our tanks are low, brush is brown, grass is dead.
> The mesquite trees are about the only thing green down there.
> We added water stations to a few areas and the deer are hitting those hard.
> Our feed consumption is at an all time high. I just got back from the ranch today. Even with this extreme drought the deer over all look as healthy as Iâ€™ve ever seen them. Itâ€™s early in antler growth but from what I can tell so far we are looking really good there. We put out a couple of cameras and Iâ€™m happy with what we are seeing so far. This is probably the worst drought I can remember in 16 years on our lease. Itâ€™s in the top 2 for sure.
> With so much of the grass and weeds being dead and the tanks being low I did have a great time yesterday. I found around 70 sheds in areas that have been to grown up to look over the past few years. That was a blast. I found about 40 driving around in the Polaris at one tank.
> Iâ€™m excited about this year. The deer are in super shape and Iâ€™m expecting a really good season with the protein consumption we are seeing. I would much rather the deer eat more Double Down than the regular brush and thatâ€™s happening right now. They are emptying our 2000-3000 lb protein feeders in 17-21 days on average. We are feeding some cottonseed but they arenâ€™t hitting it very hard as you can see in this picture. Here are a few other pics from yesterday also. Iâ€™m getting fired up!


Wozer those are some bases... I'll be down that way next week..

John


----------



## broadonrod

hjm said:


> Those are some pretty impressive bases! My personal lease is starting to get dry also. We nearly doubled the Double Down feed consumption in the last 2 months. We are up to 12 tons a month and planning on adding a couple more feed stations before July. Might as well feed them as much as they can eat while they are growing.


I like the drought for big deer. They tend to stick their heads in the tubes and get bigger. I used to think rain made big deer. I have found it does well for the herd over all mostly the younger deer imo but doesnâ€™t compare to them crushing good feed. We need water in the tanks bad but other than that I hope it stays kinda droughted for the year. One big pond filler would make me happy.


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Wozer those are some bases... I'll be down that way next week..
> 
> John


That buck was much bigger than I thought. I had him at around 172â€ he ended up being well in the high 180s. The bodies on some of our bucks make it really hard to judge them. He definitely has some good bases we are seeing better mass each year now. We just finished filling feeders this morning. I left and came home for a day and going back in the morning. 
Call me when your headed that way. Maybe we can have a cold one and you can help fill feeders ðŸ˜œ lol. Only 110Â° in the shade! Seriously though give me a shout when you head that way John. Again it was great meeting you and your wife back in March. Hope to see yâ€™all again soon.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Thatâ€™s cool. I canâ€™t wait to see what next season brings. I think everyone could use some rain right now.


Thanks! We could use it thatâ€™s for sure.


----------



## FREON

broadonrod said:


> Man itâ€™s dry! We need a big rain to fill our tanks for sure. It seems like even the rain that has come through Maverick co has missed us. Our tanks are low, brush is brown, grass is dead.
> The mesquite trees are about the only thing green down there.
> We added water stations to a few areas and the deer are hitting those hard.
> Our feed consumption is at an all time high. I just got back from the ranch today. Even with this extreme drought the deer over all look as healthy as Iâ€™ve ever seen them. Itâ€™s early in antler growth but from what I can tell so far we are looking really good there. We put out a couple of cameras and Iâ€™m happy with what we are seeing so far. This is probably the worst drought I can remember in 16 years on our lease. Itâ€™s in the top 2 for sure.
> With so much of the grass and weeds being dead and the tanks being low I did have a great time yesterday. I found around 70 sheds in areas that have been to grown up to look over the past few years. That was a blast. I found about 40 driving around in the Polaris at one tank.
> Iâ€™m excited about this year. The deer are in super shape and Iâ€™m expecting a really good season with the protein consumption we are seeing. I would much rather the deer eat more Double Down than the regular brush and thatâ€™s happening right now. They are emptying our 2000-3000 lb protein feeders in 17-21 days on average. We are feeding some cottonseed but they arenâ€™t hitting it very hard as you can see in this picture. Here are a few other pics from yesterday also. Iâ€™m getting fired up!


How much cottonseed do y'all go through? I know that it really helps putting the weight on.


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> How much cottonseed do y'all go through? I know that it really helps putting the weight on.


Last month we went through around 110 lbs per 2400 lbs of Double Down. 
You can see in this picture the protein feeder is empty and a small amount of cotton seed is gone. 
That was 17 days.


----------



## WillieT

Amazing. How much DD do you go through in a year? The results speak for themselves.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Amazing. How much DD do you go through in a year? The results speak for themselves.


Itâ€™s a lot! A whole lot lol but it has taken our bucks to the next level imo. 
We feed all year through season as well. We do our best to never let feeder run empty. This year they are hitting it harder than I have ever seen.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Itâ€™s a lot! A whole lot lol but it has taken our bucks to the next level imo.
> We feed all year through season as well. We do our best to never let feeder run empty. This year they are hitting it harder than I have ever seen.


Brett, what are you seeing forage wise with the draught? Do you feel they are hitting the DD harder because of the natural browse not sprouting?

Thanks,
John


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Brett, what are you seeing forage wise with the draught? Do you feel they are hitting the DD harder because of the natural browse not sprouting?
> 
> Thanks,
> John


Iâ€™m pretty sure thatâ€™s it. About the only thing green in the ranch are mesquite leaves. Itâ€™s as dry as a cracker down there.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Iâ€™m pretty sure thatâ€™s it. About the only thing green in the ranch are mesquite leaves. Itâ€™s as dry as a cracker down there.


102 degrees the last 3 days I was down dries out cement. I did notice this trip my Negil and Thunder chickens were not in their normal places... Its is **** sure dry and hot,...

Lets hope rain does not come with a name attached !!!!

John


----------



## hjm

Looks like good rain chances the end of this week and next week. I hope you guys get some


----------



## broadonrod

hjm said:


> Looks like good rain chances the end of this week and next week. I hope you guys get some


Praying for it! Joe sent me a few pictures last night. The deer are looking great as far as I can tell for June and dead brush. Under 2â€ of rain still nice January on our lease, hopefully this little system helps out! I need tanks filled bad!


----------



## hjm

broadonrod said:


> Praying for it! Joe sent me a few pictures last night. The deer are looking great as far as I can tell for June and dead brush. Under 2â€ of rain still nice January on our lease, hopefully this little system helps out! I need tanks filled bad!


I haven't been keeping track but we aren't from there. My places in Zavala/ Uvalde county are toast. We sure could use a drink if we are going to have any kind of fawn crop this year. Weather forecast is looking good so far!


----------



## broadonrod

hjm said:


> I haven't been keeping track but we aren't from there. My places in Zavala/ Uvalde county are toast. We sure could use a drink if we are going to have any kind of fawn crop this year. Weather forecast is looking good so far!


Hope this forecast holds. Rain or no rain it looks like the bucks are well ahead of last season on this date but man some of our tanks are getting low. I went down to check on the tanks yesterday just got back this evening. We could sure use about 5â€


----------



## broadonrod

hjm said:


> I haven't been keeping track but we aren't from there. My places in Zavala/ Uvalde county are toast. We sure could use a drink if we are going to have any kind of fawn crop this year. Weather forecast is looking good so far!


Looks like we are getting missed again. Went from 90% to 20% in the last 2 days. Still standing at under 2â€ of rain on our lease since January. 
Worst drought we have seen in all of our 16 years in this lease. We are putting out more water at protein stations today.


----------



## B&C

We put water containers out at the 4 feed stations farthest from water. The feed consumption dropped dramatically at those site. How long does it take for them to get used to the tanks?


----------



## broadonrod

B&C said:


> We put water containers out at the 4 feed stations farthest from water. The feed consumption dropped dramatically at those site. How long does it take for them to get used to the tanks?


Most of our deer get used to it really fast but some take longer. Knowing how dry it is in your area Iâ€™ll bet they get after it pretty fast. If this rain misses us like they are saying Iâ€™m fixing to have to add a couple more tanks. Itâ€™s tuning into a major project for sure.


----------



## WillieT

Itâ€™s a shame your not getting any right now. Iâ€™m sure hauling in water helps, but rain affects so many things that contribute to a healthy herd. Hate to see the animals stressed. Hopefully you will end up getting some.


----------



## hjm

Brett I hope this rain makes it your way. We caught the edge of one storm, hoping for more for everyone in South Tx.


----------



## FREON

Hopefully some of the stronger bands will move further West and get all you guys some much needed relief. I have received 6" at my house on south side of Corpus since 10:00 last night . had about another 1/2' yesterday morning.


----------



## B&C

I'm 4 miles from Brett and our forecast went from 5-8" to 0.2"...... I hope they're wrong! Hauling water sucks!


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Itâ€™s a shame your not getting any right now. Iâ€™m sure hauling in water helps, but rain affects so many things that contribute to a healthy herd. Hate to see the animals stressed. Hopefully you will end up getting some.


 Well we will see how stressful it is... brush is dry and brown, worst I have ever seen it.



hjm said:


> Brett I hope this rain makes it your way. We caught the edge of one storm, hoping for more for everyone in South Tx.


 missed us. Still missing us. Glad you are getting some!



FREON said:


> Hopefully some of the stronger bands will move further West and get all you guys some much needed relief. I have received 6" at my house on south side of Corpus since 10:00 last night . had about another 1/2' yesterday morning.


Iâ€™m watching the radar every few minutes hoping for a push our direction. I sure am jealous of the rain you are getting! I have never seen it this dry. Even the rains that pased through our area the last couple of weeks missed us by as little as 1 Mile.



B&C said:


> I'm 4 miles from Brett and our forecast went from 5-8" to 0.2"...... I hope they're wrong! Hauling water sucks!


They are wrong! I donâ€™t think your getting the 0.2 lol. 
Still at 1.7â€ on our place since January. We need a pond filler rain fast.


----------



## FREON

Hopefully as this depression keeps moving westward you will get some today and tomorrow Brett


----------

